# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο/Η ... ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!

## Kleanthis_ed

Εχθές είχα γενέθλια και μ' επηρέασε αρκετά!Μου έδωσε πειρασμούς κι εγώ ξέφυγα, κάπως...

Σήμερα, επίσης, δεν τα πήγα και τόσο καλά αλλά δεν το αφήνω να με καταβάλει.Συνεχίζω τις δραστηριότητες που μου δίνουν <<παράθυρο με θέα>> στη ζωή μου.Ξεχνάω τις κακές σκέψεις - πράξεις γιατί έτσι διογκώνονται περισσότερο στο μυαλό μου και αυθυποβάλλομαι αρνητικά.

Γι' αυτό και συνεχίζω τα χόμπι που με χαλαρώνουν, τις δραστηριότητες που μου δίνουν ενέργεια και τα καθημερινές μου ενασχολήσεις.

Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια και σ' εσάς...

----------


## free

παλευω με τις διατροφικες διαταραχες 3 χρονια.απο την ηλικια των 16 ετων..εχω να κανω βουλιμικο επεισοδιο 6 μηνες.(!)...εχει ανοιξει το στομαχι μου και εχω παρει 25 κιλα...ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ειμαι 82..εκλαιγα συνεχως εννοειται...αφηστε που περιμενω κιολας και ειναι και ενας λογος παραπανω να με δειξει η ζυγαρια τοσο...ξεκινησα διαιτα και ελπιζω να παει καλα...θα γραφω καθε εβδοαμδα πώς ειμαι και τα κιλα που χανω λοιπον...καλη συνεχεια μας!

----------


## RedCircle

Τελευταίο μου βουλιμικό επεισόδιο ήταν τέλη Ιανουαρίου. Μετά αποφάσισα να κάνω δίαιτα και να μην ξανακαταλήξω στην τουαλέτα.
ʼρχισα 1/2/07 με 77.8 κιλά. Σήμερα είμαι στην 6η βδομάδα, προχωράω αρκετά καλά και προσπαθώ να μην με απογοητεύει το 75,8 που έχω κολήσει εδώ κι ένα μήνα...
Κάθε φορά που με πιάνει κατάθλιψη και νοιώθω ότι πάω να ξανακυλήσω μπαίνω στο φόρουμ και σας διαβάζω... και μου δίνεται κουράγιο...
Προσπάθήστε κι εσείς... μην με αφήσετε μόνη... δεν θα σας αφήσω κι εγώ...
Ας κάνουμε τέλος πάντων ότι καλύτερο μπορέσουμε...

Φιλια πολλά φίλοι μου....

----------


## angel_sky

γεια σας,
χτες ειχα αλλο ενα βουλιμικο επεισοδιο.
ενω ειχα φαει μονο ενα χυμο και μια σαλατα ολη μερα
εκανα εμετο γιατι εφαγα δυο φρυγανιες με τυρι και "ξεφυγα"
απο το διαιτολογιο μου!
θα προσπαθησω να μην ξανασυμβει

----------


## RedCircle

Γεια σας και πάλι....
Ακολουθησα κι εχτες το διαιτολόγιο μου κανονικά. Αποτέλεσμα: Πήρα 200 γραμμάρια!
Είμαι 76 τώρα...
Όταν με πήραν τα κλάματα σας σκέφτηκα όλους...
Έτσι, ξεκίνησα και πήγα κομμωτήριο (που είχα από το καλοκαίρι να πάω). Κουρεύτηκα, έκανα ανταύγες και έβαλα λίγα κόκκινα extensions... Αισθάνομαι πόλύ καλύτερα και νομίζω πήρα κουράγιο να συνεχίσω...
Το βραδάκι έχουμε συνεύλευση στην πολυκατοικία και σίγοθρα θα βγάλει καφέ και πολλά κουλουράκια... Αν... λέω αν... δεν κρατηθώ παίζει να τα βγάλω για μια τελευταία φορά?? Ή τι να κάνω, να το αφήσω έτσι??

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Κάθε μα κάθε φορά είναι η τελευταία φορά...Πόσες φορές έχει ειπωθεί αυτό;Χμμμ...

----------


## elpida_ed

Περιμένω να αδιαθετήσω... Τι κατάρα και αυτή να βλέπεις το σώμα σου να πρήζεται, να φουσκώνει και μαζί με αυτό να σε εκδικείται και η ζυγαριά σου.... και οι λιγουρες;που τις πας τις λιγούρες; Και έφαγα.... και ήμουν στην μάνα μου και δεν μπορούσα να το βγάλω μετά για να μην με καταλάβει... οπότε ναι μεν δεν κύλισα αλλά κύλισα.... Τεσπα

----------


## rainy_ed

Σήμερα μετα από πολλούς μήνες που διαβάζω τα θέματα στην ιστοσελίδα αποφάσισα να γραφτώ. Είμαι 24 χρονών και παλεύω 5 χρόνια τώρα,πρώτα με ανορεξία και ακολούθως με τη βουλιμία. Τους τελευταίους μήνες δυσκολεύομαι πολύ και τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια είναι καθημερινά.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by rainy_
> Σήμερα μετα από πολλούς μήνες που διαβάζω τα θέματα στην ιστοσελίδα αποφάσισα να γραφτώ. Είμαι 24 χρονών και παλεύω 5 χρόνια τώρα,πρώτα με ανορεξία και ακολούθως με τη βουλιμία. Τους τελευταίους μήνες δυσκολεύομαι πολύ και τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια είναι καθημερινά.


Rainy καλώς ήλθες στην παρέα μας!Εδώ μέσα θα βρεις ανθρώπους με όμοια προβλήματα που μπορούν να σε καταλάβουν και να μοιραστείς μαζί τους προβληματισμούς και σκέψεις.Θα είναι και για εμάς ενδιαφέρον να γράφεις όποτε έχεις την αναλογη διάθεση...

Επίσης, μπορείς να ενημερωθείς και σε άλλο θέμα για την επικείμενη συνάντηση μας στις 11/3, την Κυριακή.Είσαι ευπρόσδεκτη ασφαλώς...

Καλή διαμονή στην κοινότητα μας.

----------


## maria_p_40

Προσπαθώ να αντικαταστήσω την απαίσια διαδικασία του εμετού με τα καθαρτικά... Το μη χείρον βέλτιστον? Σιγά και δεν...βαυκαλίζομαι, το ξέρω.

Μένω δυνατή όλη τη μέρα. Δεν τρώω τίποτα απολύτως έως τις 23.00-24.00. Μόνο καφέδες. Αυτοέλεγχος πλήρης.

Και κάπου εκεί, όταν πάει για ύπνο το παιδί, όταν εμφανίζεται θεόρατη η μοναξιά μου, η απομόνωσή μου, η ανία μου, κάπου εκεί εμφανίζεται και το ντουλάπι με τα πατατάκια της.. Μόνο 1-2, μόνο για τη γεύση, μάσησέ τα 20-30 φορές το καθένα να μην τελειώσουν γρήγορα... Σιγά και δεν... 

Ακολουθεί το κρουασάν της. "Δε βαριέσαι", με ξεγελά ο απαίσιος εγκέφαλός μου, "ούτως ή άλλως θα απαλλαγείς εντός 10 λεπτών. Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις, ας είναι καλά τα καθαρτικά... Πονάς, το ξέρω, αλλά δε με νοιάζει καθόλου. Ας πρόσεχες"
Μετά το κρουασάν, κάτι ακόμα, κάτι ακόμα.... Χαρτί και μολύβι γρήγορα! Κάνε σούμα. Πόσο πήγες ρε άχρηστη??? 800 θερμίδες???? 1.200θερμίδες??? Αει σιχτίρ!

Μα είναι δυνατόν ρε Μαρία?? Αντεξες όλη τη μέρα και λύγισες πάλι τώρα??? Σαν τη γελάδα που γεμίζει όλη τη μέρα με γάλα την καρδάρα και το βράδυ δίνει μια και το χύνει όλο...

Πάρε 4 καθαρτικά. Πρέπει το πρωϊ η ζυγαριά να ξαναδείξει 59.5. Αν δείξει 60.1 σ'έχω τσακίσει ηλίθια.

Αυτό είναι το μοτίβο ζωής μέρα παρά μέρα. Μια αδιάκοπη μάχη εγκεφάλου και σώματος. 
Θα σε νικήσω σώμα μου, θα σε νικήσω πείνα μου. Θυμήσου: one moment in the lips, forever in the hips...

----------


## free

smoke08...ειλικρινα με λειπει παρα πολυ αυτο που λες..παρα πολυ...σε παρακαλω...μην το βαζεις κατω...ειχα 5 κιλα παραπανω 8 μηνες πριν τα οποια εγιναν 25 επειδη το αντιμετωπιζα ετσι οπως το αντιμετωπιζεις εσυ τωρα...δεν εβγαινα, δεν εκανα τιποτα..και ολα αυτα γιατι?? για 5 κολοκιλα τα οποια εγιναν 25..καταλαβαινεις λιγο το σοκ το δικο μου? με τι δυναμη εγω να κανω διαιτα τωρα...θα ηθελα να γυρισω το χρονο πισω και να ειχα μεινει με τα 5 επιπλεον κιλα μου και οχι με τα 25 επιπλεον κιλα μου..τοτε δεν το καταλαβαινα οτι ηταν απλα 5 κιλακια που στην τελικη σιγα την διαφορα που ειχα..μεσα σε 3 μηνες το σωμα μου μεταλλαχτηκε κατα 25 ολοκληρα κιλα τα οποια χανονται πώς???? ας μου πει καποιος σας παρακαλω..κανω διαιτα με διαιτολογο αλλα δεν εχω καμια ορεξη να κανω τιποτα...απο τις πολλες διαιτες παχυνα...και το πιστευω αυτο...αλλαξε λοιπον λογικη προτου παρεις παραπανω κιλα τα οποια τοτε με τι κουραγιο να τα χασεις?????? .,...ημουν πολυ αδυνατη και ειμαι παχια..ΠΑΧΙΑ....δεν αντεχω αλλο και οσο ακουω οτι επαναλαμβανονται τα λαθη τα δικα μου, τρελαινομαι...δεν θελω κανεις αλλος να βιωσει αυτο που βιωσα..σε καμια περιπτωση...η ψυχολογια μου ειναι πατος..με κοιταω στον καθρεφτη και με σιχαινομαι...ειμαι μια χοντρη και τιποτα αλλο η οπια ηταν ανικανη να διατηρησει το βαρος της, το μειωμενο βαρος της....νιωθω πραγματικα οτι χανομαι...θελω να φυγω απο αυτον τον κοσμο..δεν εχει καμια σημασια η υπαρξη μου..καμια...δεν ζω πλεον αρα γιατι να υφισταμαι...δεν αξιζει η ζωη μου...και δεν ακουω κανεναν..ολοι μιλανε εκ του ασφαλους...ερχονταιο και μου μιλανε ατομα 60 κιλων...τι να μου πουν αυτα τα ατομα?? να μην στενοχωριεμαι που ειμαι 82 κιλα μεσα σε 3 μηνες απο εκει που ημουν 57???....κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει..κανεις..αυτο ειναι που με λειπει περισσοτερο...οτι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει..δεν απαιτω κατι τετοιο αλλα τουλαχιστον ας μην μου παριστανουν οτι ξερουν τι περναω..ολα τα ειχα στην ζωη μου παντα, δεν μου ελειπε τιποτα...γιατι σε εμενα να ερθει η βουλιμια>?? γιατι??..δεν μπορω αλλο....ειμαι σε απελπιστικα ασχημη κατασταση...δεν θελω τιποτα και κανεναν, μονο να πεθανω.....και αν συνεχιστει εκει θα καταληξω..δεν αντεχω ειλκρινα..

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by free_
> ..... ειμαι παχια..ΠΑΧΙΑ....δεν αντεχω αλλο και οσο ακουω οτι επαναλαμβανονται τα λαθη τα δικα μου, τρελαινομαι...δεν θελω κανεις αλλος να βιωσει αυτο που βιωσα..σε καμια περιπτωση...η ψυχολογια μου ειναι πατος..με κοιταω στον καθρεφτη και με σιχαινομαι...ειμαι μια χοντρη και τιποτα αλλο η οπια ηταν ανικανη να διατηρησει το βαρος της, το μειωμενο βαρος της....νιωθω πραγματικα οτι χανομαι...*θελω να φυγω απο αυτον τον κοσμο..δεν εχει καμια σημασια η υπαρξη μου..καμια...δεν ζω πλεον αρα γιατι να υφισταμαι...δεν αξιζει η ζωη μου...και δεν ακουω κανεναν..ολοι μιλανε εκ του ασφαλους...ερχονταιο και μου μιλανε ατομα 60 κιλων...τι να μου πουν αυτα τα ατομα?? να μην στενοχωριεμαι που ειμαι 82 κιλα*  μεσα σε 3 μηνες απο εκει που ημουν 57???....κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει..κανεις..αυτο ειναι που με λειπει περισσοτερο...οτι κανεις δεν καταλαβαινει..δεν απαιτω κατι τετοιο αλλα τουλαχιστον ας μην μου παριστανουν οτι ξερουν τι περναω..ολα τα ειχα στην ζωη μου παντα, δεν μου ελειπε τιποτα...γιατι σε εμενα να ερθει η βουλιμια>?? γιατι??..δεν μπορω αλλο....ειμαι σε απελπιστικα ασχημη κατασταση...δεν θελω τιποτα και κανεναν, μονο να πεθανω.....και αν συνεχιστει εκει θα καταληξω..δεν αντεχω ειλκρινα..


ειμαι περιπου 10 κιλα παραπανω απο σενα ακομα και τωρα ενω εχω χασει αρκετα...
μπορεις ανετα δηλαδη να με πεις *ΠΑΧΙΑ!*
θα μου προτεινες να πεθανω ?
δεν σε απασχολει η προσωπικοτητα μου, το αν εχω ενδιαφεροντα, αξιες η αγαπη μεσα μου? ολα τα υπολοιπα χαρακτηριστικα μου ειναι για σενα εκμηδενισμενα επειδη ειμαι παχια?
και μη μου πεις οτι μονο εσυ πρεπει να πεθανεις αλλα ολοι οι υπολοιποι αξιζει να ζησουν εστω και παχεις .....

----------


## rainy_ed

ευχαριστώ Κλεάνθη για το καλοσώρισμα δυστυχώς δε θα μπορέσω να έρθω στη συνάντηση γιατί είμαι εκτόσ Ελλάδας. Ξύπνησα πολύ απελπισμένη το πρωί και σας σκέφτηκα όλους εσάς...free ξέρω πως είναι να βάζεις τόσα κιλά σε τόσο λίγο διάστημα εκεί που ήμουνα 38 κιλά σε 3 μήνες πήγα στα 65. Ήταν τραυματικό ένιωθα να πνίγομαι. Κάθε μέρα προσπαθώ και κάθε μέρα αποτυγχάνω έχω περιοριστεί στη δουλειά και στο σπίτι και όπως είναι φυσικό η διάθεση μου είναι χάλια. Αναρωτιέμαι και εγώ γιατί υπάρχω. Πριν ένα μήνα περίπου ρώτησα την ψυχολόγο μου γιατί είναι τόσο λάθος να τελειώσω με τη ζωή μου και αυτή μου είπε ότι είναι 'λάθος' γιατί είναι φάση που περνά αλλά είναι πράξη είναι χωρίς επιστροφή. Προσπαθώ να το επεξεργάζομαι αυτό ότν νιώθω όπως και εσύ τώρα free. Είπα να τρώω μόνο λαχανόσουπα για 4 μέρες παρ'όλο που ξέρω ότι πρώτον φεύγουν μόνο υγρά και η στέρηση θα ακολουθηθεί από βουλιμία. Αισθάνομαι όμως τόσο χοντρή.
Θέλω το καλοκαίρι να έχω χάσει 10 κιλά να φορέσω τα ρούχα που δε μου κάνουν όμως αυτό δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν δεν αλλάξει η ψυχολογία μου και ξέρω ότι δεν αρκεί να αδυνατίσω αλλά θα βοηθούσε

----------


## free

smoke08 σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για το κουραγιο...σημερα ειμαι ηδη καλυτερα χωρις καποιο συγεκριμενο λογο βασικα..απλα ειμαι καλυτερα...προσπαθω..βεβαιω  και θα ηθελα να ξεκινησουμε μαζι μια προσπαθεια..θα ηταν πολυ σημαντικο για μενα και θα λειτουργουσε ως επιπροσθετη υποστηριξη...γιατι τι θεμα δεν ειναι η διαιτα, ειναι η πιστη οτι θα τα καταφερεις...μονο ετσι επιτυγχανεται η οποιαδηποτε προσπαθεια..!...rainy πιστευω να καταλαβαινεις οτι σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα...και η ψυχολογος σου εχει δικιο..απλα εκεινη την στιγμη, η απογοητευση ειναι αυτη που με κυριευει εντονοτατα και δεν αναγνωριζω το σωστο απο το λαθος...τεσπα..σας ευχαριστω ολους σας...!καλη μας συνεχεια η μαλλον καλη μας αρχη!

----------


## rainy_ed

free χαίρομαι που νιώθεις καλύτερα πράγματι υπάρχουν στιγμές που δεν σκεφτόμαστε καθαρά και τα μπερδεύουμε. Πολλές φορές θέλησα να ενεργήσω με τέτοιο τρόπο που μόνο αρνητικές επιδράσεις θα είχε στην ψυχολογία μου και σ'εμένα γενικά. Όπως όταν θέλω να παραιτήσω τη δουλειά μου, που δε μου αρέσει και δυσκολεύομαι όλο και πιο πολύ τελευταίως,δεν αφήνω τον ευατό μου να πάρει την απόφαση λέω ότι πολύ σύντομα θα δω τα πράματα διαφορετικά και θα το μετανιώσω ακόμη κι αν δεν το πιστεύω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Κι έτσι είναι ξέρω ότι χωρίς δουλειά θα πέσω ακόμη περισσότερο,δε θα'χω λόγο να σηκώνομαι και να προσπαθώ. 
Θέλω πολύ να δώσω και να πάρω δύναμη από όλους εσάς,ας προσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν να έχουμε μία καλή μέρα αύριο και θα τα πούμε εδώ

----------


## maria_p_40

Πιάνομαι απ'τον τίτλο του post της καλής μου smoke08 (πώς λέμε, ο πνιγμένος απ'τα μαλλιά του πιάνεται? ε αυτό) και τον συνδυάζω με την παραίνεσή της (κάπου στη μέση της σελίδας) 

"...το ότι πάσχουμε από βουλιμία είναι κάτι σαν "συναγερμός" ότι δεν είμαστε ικανοποιημένοι από τη ζωή μας.... Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μας "αντιπαθούμε" τόσο, που ξεσπάμε σε κάτι τόσο ασήμαντο όσο το βάρος μας! Γι΄αυτό, προσπαθήστε να σας αγαπήσετε, κάντε πράγματα που σας ευχαριστούν, απομακρύνετε από τη ζωή σας αυτούς που σας μειώνουν, βάλτε στη ζωή σας δραστηριότητες που πάντα θέλατε να κάνετε αλλά δεν τολμούσατε, γιατί περιμένατε να χάσετε "ακόμα 10 κιλάκια...""

Και θέλω να ρωτήσω (και μέσα από σας, να αναρωτηθώ κι εγώ): 
Νιώθετε ότι υπάρχει "σημείο 0" στην έναρξη της πάθησής μας? Μια φράση που ειπώθηκε? Ένα απαξιωτικό βλέμμα? Κακοποίηση? 
Κάτι τέλος πάντων που έφερε τα πάνω-κάτω στον εγκέφαλό μας (γιατί ΕΚΕΙ είναι η αιτία της ζημιάς μας)???

Μήπως να βρούμε (?) αυτό το κάτι που μας εμποδίζει να μας αγαπήσουμε? Τι σκατά? Τόσο παλιοχαρακτήρες δεν είμαστε. Ούτε τόσο καθίκια, που να αξίζουμε το πύρ το εξώτερο. Τι έχει συμβεί τότε? Πού είναι το κλικ????

----------


## rainy_ed

καλημέρα σας! η πορεία του καθενός είναι διαφορετική και αυτά που μας οδηγεί στο κοινό σύμπτωμα των διατροφικών διαταραχών ποικίλλουν αλλά θα συμφωνήσω με τη smoke θα ονομάσω τη βουλιμία δικαιολογία προστασία αντίδραση έκφραση και συνεχίζεται η λίστα αλλά όχι το πρόβλημα. Έχει ντυθεί με πολλούς ρόλους και έχει μεταμφιεστεί σε πρόβλημα τόσο που απαιτεί όλη την προσοχή μας. Εγκειται σε μας να την αποδυναμώσουμε για να μπορέσουμε να δούμε τι άλλο υπάρχει, κρυμμένο ή προστατευμένο,φόβος ανασφάλεια επιθυμία οργή...

----------


## elpida_ed

Εϊμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλά.... ή σχεδόν καλά :P. Εχθές έφαγα, όχι σαν γουρούνι αλλά έφαγα και λέω είμαι καλά γιατί πάλεψα με τον εαυτό μου και δεν τα έβγαλα και σήμερα ειμαι καλά και αισιόδοξη. Πολύ αισιόδοξη. Είπα στον εαυτό μου ότι μια παρέκλιση από την δίαιτα μ ου δεν είναι κακή αν δεν την ξανακάνω και προσέχω πάλι και μετά απο πολύ καιρό με πίστεψα! Και δεν το έβγαλα... και δεν έκλαψα... και αισθάνομαι λίγο πιο δυνατή σήμερα (ίσως να οφείλεται στο ότι δεν ζυγίστικα χαχαχα). Μια μάχη μου έμεινε ακόμα έχρι την Παρασκευή. Έρχεται ο καλός μου και σκέφτηκα να ξαναρχίσω τα διουρητικά και τα καθαρτικά για να ξεπρηστώ μέχρι να έρθει και να μου πει πως αδυνάτισα και να παραμυθιαστώ για λίγες μέρες... Αλλά ούτε αυτο θα κάνω (λέω!)... Θα ακολουθήσω το πρόγραμμα μου χωρίς ακρότητες και υπερβολές... Θα παλέψω με τον εαυτό μου και τις ανασφάλειες μου και θα φτάσω το αποτέλεσμα που αποζητώ με υγιές τρόπο και θα είμαι καλά ... όχι επειδή θα είμαι αδύνατη αλλά επιδή θα έχω νικήσει τον αδύναμο εαυτό μου που εμφανίζεται δειλά και με τρώει από μέσα... Είμαι πιο δυνατή σήμερα... πιστεύω ότι μεγάλο κομμάτι αυτής της δύναμης οφείλεται σε σας... σαν να εξαφανίστηκε το άγχος μου και η φοβία μου με το φαγητό όταν σας μίλησα... Ξέρω βέβαια ότι δεν εξαφανίστηκε και ότι περιμένει στην γωνία να μου ξαναεπιτεθεί όταν θα είμαι αδύναμη αλλά το παλεύω και σήμερα χαμογελάω και αυτό είναι κάτι

----------


## rainy_ed

Καλημέρα κι εγώ πάντα ανέβαλλα τη ζωή μου για όταν τελειώσουν κάποια διαγωνίσματα στο σχολείο μετά έλεγαόταν περάσω στο πανεπιστήμιο δικαιούμαι να χαίρομαι τη ζωή μου. Όταν όμως εκπλήρωνα το στόχο μου η ικανοποίηση δεν ερχόταν κια έβαζα άλλους στόχους χωρίς ποτέ να νιώθω ευχαριστημένη με τα κατορθώματά μου.
Χθές δεν τα πήγα καλά αλλά δεν έκανα εμετό,σήμερα όμως νιώθω πολύ απογοητευμένη και δεν ξέρω πως θα τα πάω σήμερα...

----------


## elpida_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Προς rainy: Καταλαβαίνω πως νιώθεις όπως και όλοι εδώ μέσα φαντάζομαι. Κι εγώ κερδίζω τις μικρές μάχες με την βουλιμία και τον εαυτό μου αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι τον πόλεμο τον χάνω. Όταν κάνω εμετούς ή παίρνω κάποιο διουρητικό ή καθαρτικό απογοητεύομαι που κύλησα, όταν κάνω την διατροφή μου είτε την σπάω είτε όχι απογοητεύομαι με την εμφανισή μου και τα αποτελέσματα που αργούν να έρθουν. Όλες αυτές οι μικρές απογοητεύσεις και όλες η μικρές παρατάσεις που έχουμε πάρει από την ζωή μας είναι αυτές που μας κρατάνε δέσμιες και δέσμιους της βουλιμίας. Κάνε ένα κουράγιο ακόμα να βγάλεις την μέρα χώρις κάποιο επεισόδιο. Ένα βήμα την φορά... Αντιμετώπισε τα μέρα με την μέρα γιατί αν το δεις συνολικά θα σου φανέι ένα βουνό. Αντιμετώπισε τις μάχες και άσε τον πόλεμο να τον αντιμετωπίσεις λίγο πριν το τέλος δυνατή μέσα από όλες τις μικρές σου νίκες.
Προς smoke08: Σε ευχαρίστώ τόσο πολύ! Χαίρομαι για σένα διπλά. Χαίρομαι που τα πας κάλα, που αντέχεις, που κερδίζεις έδαφος και χαίρομαι που έχω συντροφους σε αυτήν την προσπάθεια. Καλή συνέχεια και καλή δύναμη

----------


## free

καθε μερα ειναι και μια προσπαθεια...μια προσπαθεια για την κατακτηση του στοχου που μου φανταζει τοσο μακρινος..και αυτο με απογοητευει..και παλι τα βαζω με μενα που καταφερα να χασω αυτο που μαλλον ειχα αγαπησει περισσοτερο απο ολες τις κατακτησεις μου..το να ειμαι αδυνατη...τοσο μα τοσο πολυ ειλκρινα...αν και τωρα που το θυμαμαι ποτε καμαρωνα και για τοτε? παλι με εμενα τα εβαζα που δεν καταφερνα να παω 50 κιλα..το πιο κατω μου φαινοταν πολυ γλυκο..νομιζα οτι θα κατακτουσα την ευτυχια..ποσο λαθος εκανα..το καταλαβαινω οτι το να ημουν 57 κιλα-εστω και τωρα- δεν θα μου εφερνε την ευτυχια, ομως θα με εκανε πολυ πιο ευτυχισμενη αν το παρουμε συγριτικα..και πραγματικα ο στοχος να παω απο τα 82 στα 57 με σκοτωνει...ολο ψαχνω ν βρω μαγικους τροπους να χασω βαρος καταληγοντας να κανω ακροτητες για αλλη μια φορα..καταληγοντας δηλαδη να χανω τον εαυτο μου...που τελικα ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικο απο το να χασω τα επιπλεον κιλα μου..ακομα και τωρα που σας λεω αυτα μεσα μου καταριεμαι τον εαυτο μου και τα κωλοκιλα μου που με πανε τοσο πισω...τα μισω και μαζι με αυτα μισω και εμενα..μακαρι να χα να χασω μονο 5 κιλακια..αχ και να το ειχα αντιληφθει αυτο νωριτερα...τεσπα..ειναι καιη σημερινη μια μερα απογοητευσης...εχω συνηθισει πια...κουραστηκα ομως...απλα ηθελα να μιλησω...καλημερα..

----------


## maria_p_40

Μαρία-κακός εαυτός: 1-0

Χθες κοιμήθηκα έχοντας καταναλώσει ~450 θερμίδες (γιαούρτι 0%, λάχανο σκέτο και 2 πορτοκάλια)..

Η ιδέα της Ελπίδας για μη ύπαρξη "επικίνδυνων" τροφών στο σπίτι εφαρμόσθηκε με επιτυχία.

Κάτι λίγα πατατάκια της μικρής, τα είχα κρύψει στο δωμάτιό της, αφού τα έδεσα 10 φορές με λαστιχάκια...

Το κρουασάν της το έβαλα στην τσάντα της για το πρωϊνό στο σχολείο.. Και δεν το πείραξα!

Στις 02.45΄ τη νύχτα ξύπνησα σαν ρομπότ αναζητώντας τροφή. Το ψυγείο άδειο. Το ίδιο και τα ντουλάπια.

Ήμουν έτοιμη να ντυθώ, να παρατήσω ΜΟΝΟ του το παιδί μου και να τρέξω στη νύχτα για να βρω ο,τιδήποτε να ικανοποιήσω τη βουλιμία μου... Ψιλικατζίδικο, γυράδικο, πιτσαρία, ό,τι σκ..ά βρισκόταν μπροστά μου.

Αντιστάθηκα. Και μετράω νίκη. Είμαι η Μαρία κι είμαι καλά...

----------


## RedCircle

Αισθάνομαι πολύ καλύτερα....
Δεν έχω παρεκλίνει από το διαιτολόγιο μου εδώ και 6 βδομάδες...
Νομίζω πως ο εαυτός-οργανισμός μου ξεπροβάλει σιγά σιγά και προσπαθεί δειλά δειλά να με εμπιστευτεί ότι δεν έχω σκοπό να τον πληγώσω... Αποφάσισε ίσως να σταματήσει για λίγο να αντιστέκεται, λόγω αμυνας και αυτοσυντήρισης και να χάσει κάτι....

Έχασα ακόμη 1 κιλό!!!! Επιτέλους 75!!!
(δεν πρόλαβα να αλλάξω και την μπάρα μου από κάτω!!!)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους....

----------


## elpida_ed

Μπράβοοοοοοο! Καλή συνέχεια!ʼντε να κατέβει και η δικία μου λίγο ακόμααααα!

----------


## free

το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κρατησω την διαιτα γλυκια μου smoke08...αυτο μονο, τιποτα αλλο πλεον..αν και παντα θα ζω με τον φοβο της βουλιμιας..πριν μια βδομαδα εφαγα παραπανω και πηρα αμεσως καθαρτικα...το ολο προβλημα ειναι οτι ειμαι πολυ μα πολυ χαλια ψυχολογικα...αυτο πρεπει να αλλαξει..ξεκιναω με μια ψυχοθεραπευτρια την αλλη εβδομαδα..και επισης ξεκιναω και τα ladose... ηταν η μονη περιοδος μετα απο καιρο οπου ειχα χασει βαρος...με το που τα εκοψα, η ψυχολογια μου επιασε πατο και ξαναχειροτερεψα..γιατι μρ φοβισαν οτι θα παχυνω..βλακειες..αν χασω τα πρωτα 5, δεν με πιανει κανεις..και μονο αν ειμαι καλα, θα τα χασω! καλη μας προσπαθεια!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Είμαι η Ελπίδα και δεν είμαι καλά. Πέρασα άλλη μια μέρα χωρίς κάποια κρίση αλλά δεν είμαι καλά. Όλο το βράδυ δεν μπόρεσα να κοιμηθώ.Ξάπλωνα μπρούμητα μου φταίγανε τα μπόυτια μου, στο πλαι η κοιλιά μου ανάσκελα ο ποπός μου. Και μέσα σ'όλα λες και το ξερε κατά τις 4 μου έστειλε μύνημα ο "καλός" μου. Το πόσο γελεοίο και εξευτελιστικό είναι να προσπαθώ να τον πείσω ότι κάνω προσπάθειες να φτιάξω το σώμα μου. Αποφάσισα να του μιλήσω για το πως νιώθω και αυτός κατάλαβε ότι δεν ειμαι διατεθειμένη να προσπαθήσω! Helloooooo! Ο μπαμπάς είναι άνθρωποοοοος! Και ερωτώ μήπως έχω κατέβει από κάποιον άλλο πλανήτη; Μήπως αυτός; Και η φάση είναι ότι όλα μου πάνε στραβά, η αύξηση που περιμένω δεν έρχεται (πάλι τσακώθηκα με το αφεντικό που ποτέ δεν έχει ορθοποδήσει η εταιρεία όταν ζητάω αύξηση), τα κιλά δεεν μειώνονται, ο καλός μου με πιέζει, τα λεφτά μου μειώνονται, τα έξοδα μου αυξάνονται. Και όμως η μόνη λύση που βλέπω είναι 1 αδύνατο σφιχτό κορμί... Μήπως φταίει που χθες ο γλυκός μου μου έλεγε να κοιτάω τις κορμάρες στο reality με τους χορευτές; Δεν ξέρω...Δεν είμαι καλά

----------


## rainy_ed

Εγώ είμαι άσχημα,χθες το απόγευμα σχόλασα πήγα σπίτι έφαγα φαγητό από το μεσημειανό,ψωμί,cornflakes, φρούτα και πάει...Έκανα εμετό έφαγα ξανά και πάλι εμετό το βράδυ. Ήδη σήμερα έχω φάει πολλά δε μπορώ όμως να τα βγάλω γιατί είμαι στη δουλειά μέχρι τις 8,θα μείνουν λοιπόν μέσα μου...

----------


## RedCircle

Καλημέρα σε όλους....

Smoke: συμφωνώ απόλυτα με το πως χειριζεσαι το θέμα... Έκανα στο παρελθόν κι εγώ... Προσπαθούσα να χάσω γρήγορα κιλά λιμοκτονώντας με αποτέλεσμα να καταλήγω σε βουλιμικά επεισόδια και να παίρνω περισσότερα κιλά... Τώρα μου είναι πολύ δύσκολο πια να χάσω... και πιστεύω πως ο λόγος είναι ότι έχω φοβήσει τόσο τον οργανισμό μου που αντιστέκεται και ικανοποιείται ακόμα και με λίγες θερμίδες... Τώρα προσπαθώ να με αγαπήσω και να μου εμπνεύσω εμπιστοσύνη ώστε να ξετρομάξω και να με εμπιστευτώ ότι δεν θα μου ξανακάνω κακό... Πιστεύω πως έτσι σιγά σιγά θα αρχίσω να χάνω... Με υπομονή και αγάπη... Και συμφωνώ για μικρή αύξηση των θερμίδων...

Free: σε καταλαβαίνουμε πολύ γλυκιά μου... Ακριβώς έτσι έκανα κι εγώ (και ελπίζω να μήν το ξανακάνω)... δεν μπορούσα να κρατήσω την δίαιτα... Ταλαιπορούμουν πολύ...
Τελικά μετά από 1 μήνα προσπαθειας, όχι με θερμίδες λιμοκτονίας όμως, κατάφερα να αντισταθώ και να κρατήσω το προγραμμά μου... Έκανα και κάποιες ατασθαλίες... αλλά εκεί προσπάθησα να μην πανικοβληθώ... Ακόμα κρατάω... κι ας μην πέφτει η ζυγαριά... Αυτό που φοβάμαι είναι να μην με πιάσει καμια κρίση πανικού και επιστρέψω στα παλιά... Εκεί παίρνω δυνάμεις από ολουσ σας ... και σας ευχαριστώ...

Ελπίδα: Αχ Ελπιδάκι μου... Μου έρχεται να πλακώσω στις σφαλιάρες τον καλό σου κάθε φορά που διαβάζω τα ποστ σου!!! Ήματον Ελπιδάκι!!! Έχεις τόσα προβλήματα... έχεις και τον καλό σου από πάνω... Υπομονή κοπέλα μου... και μην απελπίζεσαι... Μιλησε σε εμάς και βγάλτα τουλαχιστον από μέσα σου...

Rainy: Τώρα βλακεία θα πω... αλλά θα την πω... Προσπάθησε να μην τα βγάλεις... Ούτως ή άλλως μετά τις 8 δεν θα υπάρχει τι να βγάλεις... Σε καταλαβαίνουμε γλυκιά μου... Κι εγω προσπαθώ να πάρω δύναμη και κουράγιο απ' ολους μας εδω μέσα διότι πιστεύω πως με καταλαβαίνουν...

Φιλια σε όλους...

----------


## free

καλημερα σας..ειμαι η free και σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα σε σχεση με τις αλλες μερες..προσπαθω να δω με αλλο ματι την ζωη μου γιατι δεν παλευεται αλλιως...ειναι απλα μια καλυτερη μερα συγριτικα με τις προηγουμενες..δεν ξερω αν θα συνεχιστει..νιωθω οτι δεν ειναι απολυτα στο χερι μου αυτο...και οντως δεν ειναι...νιωθω πως αμφιταλαντευομαι αναμεσα σε αυτο που θελω και σε αυτο που κατι αορατο μου επιβαλλει...δεν θελω να με παιρνει απο κατω...θελω να το παλεψω..δεν με παιρνει πια..κουραστηκα...και πιστεψτε με βαρεθηκα να το λεω αυτο...τελοσπαντων...καλη μας συνεχεια!

----------


## elpida_ed

ΑΑΑΑ!!!!! Μόλις έφαγα ένα σοκολατάκι.... Γιατίιιιιι..... Γιατί όποτε δεν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά να΄καταφεύγω στο φαγητό; Δεν θα σε βγάλω όμως καταραμένο σοκολατάκι, δεν θα με κερδίσεις, no dinner 4 me tonight!Τιμωρία!

RedCircle. Του μίλησα και άλλο, του είπα ότι τον έχω ανάγκη δίπλα μου να με στηρίζει και όχι απέναντι μου να με πιέζει! Δεν του ρθε καλά... αντέδρασε κάπως αλλά από εκείνη την ώρα δεν έχει πει άλλη χοντράδα! Ελπίζω να κρατήσει, από τα να μου λεει αυτά που μου λέει ας μη μου λέει τίποτα!!! Μερικές φορές αναρωτιέμαι αν αδυνατίσω (επιτέλους!) τι θα βρει να ασχολείται... και αμέσως μετά ναρωτιέμαι Εγώ; Θα είμαι καλά; Θα είμαι ικανοποιημένη; Η πάντα θα θέλω λίγο ακόμα; Όταν ήμουν 76 κιλά τα έιχα μια χαρά με τον εαυτό μου... τώρα μισώ την εικόνα μου... περιέργο... κι αν ποτέ δεν σταματήσω να θέλω λίγο ακόμα;

----------


## elpida_ed

Ok, είμαι η Ελπίδα και δεν είμαι καθόλου καλά.... Ζυγίστικα και είμαι 700 γρ. πάνω από το τελευταίο μου ζύγισμα και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Δεν λέω ότι δεν παρέκλινα καθόλου από την δίαιτα αλλά όχι κι έτσι. Κάτι πρέπει να κάνω! Με το να μην χάνω έχω συμβιβαστεί αλλά όχι και να πέρνω. Σκέφτομαι να μειώσω κι άλλο το φαγητό. Είμαι πάνω από χρονο σε συνεχή δίαιτα, μήπως έχει μπλοκάρει το σύστημα; Σκέφτομαι να μειώσω τις θερμίδες που πέρνω και να αρχίσω να πηγαίνω πιο συχνά γυμναστήριο, ίσως και για περισσότερο... ίσως και 1 διουρητικό, 1 μόνο για ψυχολογικούς λόγους.Έτσι για να ζυγιστώ και να είμαι κάτω από 67, έστω και για μια μέρα.... ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!ΠΑΙΔΙΑΑΑΑ!ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!! Φοβάμαι ότι θα κυλήσω πάλι, με έχει πιάσει αυτός ο γνώριμος πανικός...

----------


## free

ελπιδα μου μην αγχωνεσαι!...αυτο σε παει πισω ή μαλλον αυτο μας παει πισω..σκεψου οτι εχεις καταφερει να χασεις ηδη 9 κιλα...σεβασου τον κοπο σου και σεβασου πανω απο ολα τον εαυτο σου...εμενα αυτες οι απογοητευσεις με εχουν παει πισω..ζυγιστηκα σημερα και ειμαι ιδια κιλα...τι να κανω??82 κιλα!!..να παω να φουνταρω??ελεος!...ισα-ισα που αυτο μου δινει δυναμη...σημερα ειμαι καλα!..μετα απο πολυ καιρο!...και χωρις χαπια, χωρις τιποτα! και να σου πω και κατι..δεν εχασα αλλα ειμαι καλα!!..αυτο ειναι ακομα πιο σημαντικο!..δεν ξερω ποσο θα κρατησει αλλα το χαιρομαι!..και με το παραπανω!...και τι σημαινουν τα 700γραμ.???? ειναι η ζωη σου? αυτα θα σε καθορισουν?...εισαι αλλος ανθρωπος αν εισαι + ή - 700...ας συνειδητοποιησουμε οτι ειμαστε ιδιες...ιδιες! ατομα με τις ιδιες αδυναμιες,προβληματισμους κ.τ.λ...ας ανακαλυψουμε επιτελους ποιο ειναι το πραγματικο προβλημα και οχι το φαινομενικο...δεν σου μιλαω εκ του ασφαλους!..ισως στα λεω ολα αυτα για να τα πιστεψω και εγω...ή μαλλον για να τα εφαρμοσω!....ας παλεψουμε για αυτα που πραγματικα μας αξιζουν!..και σιγουρα ειναι πολλα παραπανω απο αυτα που νομιζουμε!

----------


## elpida_ed

Free πολύ χαίρομαι για σένα. Αλήθεια σε σκεφτόμουν κάθε φορά που έβλεπα τα post σου και στεναχωριόμουν κάπως, γιατί έβλεπα και τον εαυτό μου μέσα σε αυτά... Πού χαίρομαι που είσα καλά, μήπως ήρθε και η ώρα να αλλάξεις την διάθεση σου απο No good σε not bad; Moυ δωσες λίγο κουράγιο να βγει και αυτή η μέρα, thanx

----------


## RedCircle

Επλιδάκι.... ασε γιατι κι εγώ τα ιδια έπαθα....
Ξύπνισα και ειχα 1 κιλό παραπάνω... Είμαι 76 τώρα αλλά δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάξω την μπάρα μου ακόμα...
Τι στο καλό? Και δεν παρέκλινα και καθόλου.... Γιατι ρε γαμώτο? Ημουν πολύ χάλια... και διάφορα περασαν από το μυαλό μου... Να φάω μεχρι σκασμού... φυσικά να τα βγάλω μετά... Ότι είμαι ένα τίποτα... και ποτέ δεν θα γίνω άνθρωπος... και τέτοια... που τα ξέρεις φαντάζομαι...
Βοηθήθηκα όμως από όλουσ εσάς και αποφάσισα να κάνω λίγο υπομονή ακόμα....
Κουράγιο Ελπίδα μου.... Δεν μπορει... κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε φως στο τούνελ....
Κράτα γερά... 
Ας ελπίσουμε....

----------


## elpida_ed

Α όλα κι όλα ούτε εγώ την αλλάζω την μπάρα μου ακόμα. 
Και μετά από την επίσκεψη στο site κρατάω ακόμα, πέρνω δύναμη και συνεχίζω... προς το παρόν...
Και ελπίζω...

----------


## free

ελπιδα μου πραγματικα χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα!...συνεβαλα με τον τροπο μου να νωσεις καλυτερα και αυτο πραγματικα με χαροποιει!...ετσι δυνατα να συνεχισουμε ρε παιδακιααα!

----------


## jasmine_ed

Smoke έτσι είναι, τα χάνουμε με τόσο κόπο και αν μας πιάσει κρίση τα παίρνουμε σε μία μέρα. 
Εγώ πάντως σου προτείνω να ζυγίζεσαι κάθε εβδομάδα ή έστω κάθε 3-4 μέρες. Όχι καθημερινά γιατί ίσως να απελπίζεσαι. 
Πάντως είναι πολύ καλό που έχασες ένα κιλό τελικά, δεν είναι και λίγο!

----------


## maria_p_40

Α ρε smoke μου... κι εγώ είχα πάλι χθες επεισόδιο. 
Και μάλιστα τη στιγμή που είχα άριστη διάθεση επειδή η παλιοζυγαριά έδειξε μετά από πολύ καιρό 58,9
Ρίχτηκα σε 150gr σοκολάτας του παιδιού. Ευτυχώς "απαλλάχθηκα" από αυτήν. 
Το βράδυ τα ίδια, χωρίς "απαλλαγή" όμως, άρα με τύψεις και αυτομομφή. Και σήμερα έχω διάθεση μελλοθανάτου...

Γμτ βαρέθηκα τη ζωή μου... διανύω και τις "δύσκολες" μέρες (τι θέλει κι έρχεται κι αυτή η ρημάδα????? Παρακαλάω να κοπεί εντελώς, να απαλλαγώ απ'το extra βάρος της, να μη μου θυμίζει κάτι που ΔΕΝ είμαι, δηλ. γυναίκα...)

----------


## free

smoke μου ειναι λογικο να παιρνεις 1 κιλο μετα απο αρκετο φαι μεσα σε μια μερα...εγω επαιρνα 7 κιλα σε 7 μερες και ας μην εκανα βουλιμικο καθε μερα..ο οργανισμος εχει απορρυθμιστει...δεν ξερει τι να κανει..δεν λεει κατι το να κανεις σωστα πραγματα για ενα ελαχιστο χρονικο διαστημα και μετα να τα καταστρεφεις...ειναι λογικη αντιδραση του οργανισμου..σε καταλαβαινω , οπως ολες μας...απλα σκεψου οτι εχεις να χασεις 5 κιλακια..μονο 5 κιλακια....οχι 25...λογικα πρεπει να σε παρηγορει αυτο που σου λεω..ειναι βασικο...και θα τα χασεις φυσιολογικα, χωρις ακροτητες...καθε φορα που θα σκεφτεσαι να κανεις ακροτητα, σκεψου οτι εγω ετσι τα πηρα τα 25 κιλα...απο ακροτητες(ειτε προς τα πανω ειτε προς τα κατω)...σεβασου τον οργανισμο σου για να σε σεβαστει...και μην χαλιεσαι επειδη μια μερα δεν πηγε καλα, τυχαινει στον οποιονδηποτε...ειναι μια μικρη ηττα...τι σημασια εχει μια μικρη ηττα αν καταφερουμε να ωγουμε γερες απο την μαχη??....

υ.γ:κουλαρε, εισαι αδυνατη!!!!παραπανω απο οτι πρεπει!!!..
αντε φιλια!

----------


## rainy_ed

Γειασας δεν έγραψα για αρκετές μέρες γιατί ουσιαστικά δεν έχω τιποτα να πω. Η διατροφή μου ήταν πολύ χάλια όλη τη βδομάδα που πέρασε. Είμαι κουρασμένη...
Θα ήθελα να μπορούσα να συνντηθώ κι εγώ μαζί σας αλλα είμαι μακρά

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Τις τελευταίες μέρες είμαι σχετικά καλά, διατροφικά ( έχω επανέλθει στο πρόγραμμα μου ), αλλά κάποιο απροσδιόριστο, διάχυτο άγχος μου δημιουργεί μια γενικότερη ανασφάλεια σε ό,τι κάνω.Κάτι σαν πρόσθετο βάρος στο στήθος.Ίσως παρακουράστηκα με τη δουλειά...

Smoke08: Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια σου και μη το βάζεις κάτω! Εφόσον δε νιώθεις διατροφική στέρηση, καταπολέμησε κάθε άλλο συναίσθημα που υπονομεύει τη μεθοδική προσπάθεια σου.Βρες κάτι ν' απασχολεί το μυαλό.Αν έχεις χρόνο για χόμπι...

maria_p_40: Κάθε φορά, με συγκλονίζεις!Επικίνδυνα αυτοκαταστροφική, για σένα, η περιγραφή. Έχεις ικανότητα στη γραπτή έκφραση και, πραγματικά, είσαι ιδιαίτερα παραστατική.Αναμένουμε και περιγραφές, μόνιμα, λυτρωτικών σου καταστάσεων.Σίγουρα κι εκεί θα τα καταφέρνεις...:)

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και σημερα δεν ειμαι ουτε εγω καλα...κατι σπροσδιοριστο...δεν τα χω βαλει με το φαγητο και τα κιλα σημερα..τα εχω βαλει γενικα με μενα..με τις επιλογες μου, με το τι εχω κανει σε μενα ολο αυτο τον καιρο...και συναμα σκεφτομαι οτι το καλοκαιρι δεν θα ειμαι αδυνατη...παλι αυτη η ηλιθια σκεψη λειτουργει επιπροσθετα αρνητικα στον ηδη διαταραγμενο ψυχισμο μου...κοιμηθηκα 3 ωρες το μεσημερι για να μην σκεφτομαι τιποτα και παλι ξυπνουσα καθε λιγο και λιγακι για να μου θυμισω οτι δεν ειχα φαει...τι εμμονη θεε μου.?...κουραστηκα...άλλα μου εφταιγαν, παλι σε αυτο κατεληξα...στο οτι δεν θα ειμαι αδυνατη το καλοκαιρι..ε, και? τι εγινε?(λεει ο αλλος μου εαυτος)..και ομως εγινε...αχ, υπηρξα αδυνατη και δεν το εκτιμησα..τι θελω τωρα? απο τοτε ελεγα οτι θα το χασω..θα χασω αυτο που αγαπησα περισσοτερο..το αδυνατο σωμα μου..και ακομα πιστευω οτι ολοι ζηλευαν που ημουν τοσο αδυνατη..ασς χαρουν λοιπον τωρα για το κατορθωμα τους..ειμαι παχια..μια παχια και τιποτα αλλο..δεν θελω τιποτα πια...παλι εχω αρχισει και κλεινομαι σε μενα..παλι θα αρχισω να κλεινομαι στο σπιτι...φοβαμαι...δε θελω να μαι ετσι πια...δεν μου αρεσω..δεν μου αρεσω με αυτη την ψυχολογια...ισως τελικα μισω περισσοτερο το κακο που κανω σε μενα παρα το οτι εχω παχυνει 25 κιλα...ισως αυτο ειναι που με καταρρακωνει,..ισως αναγνωριζω οτι δεν αξιζω τετοια συμπεριφορα...τεσπα...ηθελα καπου να τα απω γιατι οι γονεις μου δεν αντεχουν πια...εχουν κανει τα παντα για μενα και εγω με αυτοντον τροπο, τους το ξεπληρωνω...

----------


## maria_p_40

Καλημέρα συμπάσχοντες.

Είμαι η Μαρία και είμαι πολύ καλύτερα σήμερα.

Ο πόλεμος συνεχίζεται.

Οι απώλειες της μάχης μικρές έως αμελητέες (δείκτης στα 59,3 με το γνωστό φούσκωμα)

Η διάθεση σε ικανοποιητικά (για καταθλιπτική) επίπεδα.

Προς Κλεάνθη: Κρατήσου εντός του προγράμματος! 
Μήπως το άγχος πηγάζει απ'το άλλο μισό του εαυτού σου (εκείνο το ανεπιθύμητο..), που, βλέποντας, ότι πας καλά κι εκείνο δεν έχει λόγο ύπαρξης, προσπαθεί να κερδίσει έδαφος προκαλώντας σύγχυση???

Προς free: "...ίσως τελικά μισώ περισσότερο το κακό που κάνω σε μένα, παρά το ότι έχω παχύνει 25 κιλά..." 
Διαισθάνομαι ότι μισείς ΚΑΙ το κακό που κάνεις σε σένα και τις συνέπειές του (τα επιπλέον 25 κιλά). 

Γενικά μισούμε εμείς οι συμπάσχοντες: Μισούμε τα κιλά μας, μισούμε τον τρόπο που σκεφτόμαστε, μισούμε το ότι τρώμε, μισούμε το ότι δεν μας βλέπουν όπως θα θέλαμε να μας δουν, μισούμε την υποθετική αδυναμία μας... Σπάνια χρησιμοποιούμε το ρήμα "αγαπώ κάτι" ή "ανέχομαι κάτι". Ίσως κάπου εκεί είναι το κλειδί στη νίκη του πολέμου free μου.-

----------


## angel_sky

καλημερα, σημερα δεν ειμαι καλα!
την προηγουμεη εβδομαδα εχασα 1,5 κιλο και πεταγα στα συννεφα
αυτη την εβδομαδα η ζυγαρια της διαιτολογου μου εδειξε 1 κιλο πανω.
μονο τα κλαματα που δεν εβαλα!!
και αντεδρασα για αλλη μια φορα λαθος αντι ναπεισμωσω πηγα και πηρα
αμεσως ενα σαντουιτς το εφαγα πηρα γλυκο τιγκα στην σοκολατα το εφαγα τσιμπολογησα και οτι υπηρχε στο σπιτι μεχρι που πονεσε το στομαχι μου. Μετα εννοειται
το μετανιωσα και περασα την επομενη ωρα στο μπανιο παλευοντας να καταργησω την 
προηγουμενη ΑΝΟΗΣΙΑ ΜΟΥ...

----------


## free

καλημερα..ειμαι η free και σημερα ειμαι καλυτερα απο χτες...το παλευω..χτες σαν να ειχα παραιτηθει καπως..και δεν εχω συνηθισει να αδρανω...πρεπει να παρουμε την ζωη στα χερια μας επιτελους...μην το βαζουμε κατω, ειναι το χειορτερο...
angel_sky και τι εγινε που δεν εχασες...δεν ειναι ρολοι ο οργανισμος να χανει καθε εβδομαδα..μπορει να ετυχε μια κατακρατηση και να σε εδειξε ενα κιλο παραπανω...δεν σημαινει κατι αυτο..αφου ξερεις οτι ακολουθεις την προσπαθεια σου, τιποτα να μην σε προβληματιζει..αυτα τυχαινουν...και γω που κανω διαιτα, 2 εβδομαδες δεν εχω χασει τιποτα...τι να κανω δηλαδη?....και ειναι και τα αρχικα κιλα που λογικα θα επρεπε να χαθουν γρηγορα...κουραστηκα να προβληματιζομαι...μονο αν ειμαι ηρεμη θα χαθουν και αυτο ισχυει γενικα..αν ειμαστε ηρεμες θα χαθουν...ειδαλως, θα τα εχουμε για παντα πανω μας τα κωλοκιλα και την ασχημη ψυχολογια...ας ηρεμησουμε και ας περιμενουμε να χαθουν...με υπομονη...οσο τα πιεζεις τα πραγματα, θα σου γυρνανε μπουμεραν..δεν σου μιλαει καμια ασχετη...και τι πειραξε που εφαγες 1 σαντουιτς και γλυκο..??? οργανισμος ειναι και το αναζητησε..γιατι να του στερουμε τα παντα μια ζωη και σε συνεχομενη βαση....δεν ειναι αναγκη..πιστεψε με..σου μιλαει μια που ηταν 57 κιλα και ειναι 82.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!και τα εφτασα με ακροτητες και με μισος απεναντι σε μενα...τιποτα δεν καταφερα..μονο να καταστρεψς την ψυχολογια μου και να παρω 25 κιλα....!!!....ηρεμια ρε παιδακια...τα λεω για να τα ακουω και γω!..

φιλικα, free!

----------


## jasmine_ed

Είμαι η jasmine και δεν είμα καλά...Ζυγήστηκα πριν λίγο ενώ δεν έπρεπε..είναι βράδυ, έχω φάει και συγχήστηκα...

Με πήρε τηλέφωνο πριν λίγο ένας φίλος για να βγούμε βόλτα. Του είπα όχι, όπως και τις άλλες 2 φορές που μου έχει ζητήσει.. Ένιωθα απαίσια για να βώ με κάποιον και δεν μπορώ τις βόλτες που κανονίζονται τελευταία στιγμή...Θέλω να το ξέρω μία μέρα πριν, να έχω προετοιμαστεί ψυχολογικα! Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει....

Με πήρε μία φίλη μου επήσης. Για να πάμε το σκ Θεσσαλονίκη σε 2 συμμαθήτριές μας που όλο μας προσκαλούν και εγώ ποτέ δεν έχω πάει....Δεν της απάντησα ακόμα, αν και ξέρω πως όχι θα πω πάλι. Δεν μπορώ να μένω σε ξένο σπίτι και δεν μπορώ όταν φαντάζομαι πως θα μαγειρεύουν και θα μου λένε να τρώω. 

Τι μου συμβαίνει...Βάζω εμπόδια στο κάθε τι..ακόμα και σε μία απλή βόλτα...

----------


## magdalini

ΕIMAI Η ΜΑΓΔΑΛΗΝΗ Κ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ....! ΤΟΝ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ "ΠΕΣΩ"! ΟΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΤΕΞΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3-4! ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΟΔΟ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΗΡΧΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑΣΩ!! ΟΤΑΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙ ΤΟΣΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ ΠΙΑ! ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ, ΑΚΟΜΑ Κ Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΛΕΩΦΟΡΕΙΟ! ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ, ΜΠΑΛΕΤΟ, ΧΟΡΟ, ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ , ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΗΡΙΟ, ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗ, ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ, ΘΕΑΤΡΟ, ΒΟΛΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΝΟΙΩΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΒΑΛΤΩΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΤΟΣΟ ΜΟΝΗ Κ ΤΟ ΡΙΧΝΩ ΜΕ ΜΑΝΕΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ! ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΥΣΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ 4 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΥΠΟΤΡΟΠΙΑΣΑ ΞΑΝΑ! ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ!! ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ! ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΕΙΧΑΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΑ ΣΤΟ ΘΕΑΤΡΟ Κ ΔΕΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΔΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΑ ΡΟΥΧΑ, ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΕΛΟΝΙΑ ΜΟΥ, ΟΙ ΜΛΟΥΖΕΣ ΜΟΥ....!! ΒΛΕΠΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗ Κ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΑΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ, ΕΒΑΛΑ 12 ΚΙΛΑ!!

ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΛΑΓΧΩΛΙΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ Κ ΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΚΙΕΣ, ΨΕΜΑΤΑ, ΚΥΝΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ...
ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΠΙΑ....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Σήμερα, η μέρα διαφαίνεται, ολίγον, απορυθμισμένη αλλά είμαι συνηθισμένος στη διαχείριση τέτοιων...Χαλαρά, δεν το βάζω κάτω.Ας είν' καλά οι ασχολίες μου.

@ Jasmine: Να πας Θεσσαλονική!Έτσι γίνεται, συνήθως.Στην αρχή, πάμε, σχεδόν, με το ζόρι και μετά όταν φτάνουμε στον προορισμό μας, και ξεκινά η μέρα μας σ' ένα διαφορετικό μέρος, με νέες εικόνες, περνάμε πολύ καλά!Εγώ, πάμπολλες φορές, έχω πάει κάπου με μισή καρδια,και μετά, περνάω πολύ καλά και σκέφτομαι τι βλακεία θα έκανα αν δεν πήγαινα.

Βοηθάμε τον εαυτό μας για να μας βοηθήσει.Του δίνουμε θετικά ερεθίσματα για ν' ανταποκριθεί θετικά.

Καλό ταξίδι! :) :) :)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Aπορυθμισμένος, είπα;Χμμμμμμμμμμ...Πέρασα μία, με την ηλεκτρική σκούπα, το σπίτι και έλιωσα κάνοντας κι άλλες δουλειές, και ήρθα στα ίσα μου.:) Τι γυμναστήρια και αεροβικές!Έδωσα μάχη με τη σκόνη,λέμε! :) :)

Και, ασφαλώς, που καιρός για κακές συνήθειες! :) :) :)

----------


## elpida_ed

Καλημέρα. Είμαι η Ελπίδα και έχω πιάσει πάτο....

Αυτές τις μέρες έχω ΄κυλίσει απίστευτα... Στην αρχή νόμιζα ότι το έλεγχα, έτρωγα λίγο παραπάνω και κρατιόμουν να μην τα βγάλω και τα κατάφερνα και ξαφνικά ξεθάρρεψε ο κακός μου εαυτός.... Φαγητό σαν δαιμονισμένη, στα φανερά... στα κρυφά... στην τουαλέτα για να το βγάλω με το που θα το φάω και οι εμετοί ο ένας μετα τον άλλο και ο καλός μου πάνω από το κεφάλι μου να κάνω εμετούς και να φωνάζει σε απόγνωση "δεν σε καταλαβαίνω"....

Δεν ξερω γιατί και πως ξανακύλησα, δεν έχω εντοπίσει το σημείο.. νομίζω ότι έγινε απλά χωρίς λόγο.. και η κοιλιά μου πρήστηκε πάλι και αισθάνομαι τόσο χοντρή και τοσο άσχημη και τόσο μα τόσο άχρηστη και αδύναμη....

Έχω ραντεβού με την διαιτολόγο αύριο και δεν θέλω να πάω!Τρέμω την ζυγαριά! Σκέφτομαι να το αλλάξω, δεν ξέρω....

Δεν ξέρω τίποτα πια

----------


## RedCircle

Δεν ξέρω βρε παιδιά... Μάλλον γκαντεμόσκονη έχει πέσει...

Να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ στο αρνητικό κλίμα των εβδομάδων... 
Ούτε εγώ είμαι καλά... Τον λόγο τον ξέρετε.. Η καταραμένη η ζυγαριά... Εχει κολλήσει...
Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι τηρώ ακόμα το πρόγραμμά μου.. και ... με τη βοήθειά σας πάντα... εχω αποφύγει τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια...
Προχτές, παρά τη φοβία μου, αποφάσισα να πάω στο χορευτικό πάρτυ που με είχε καλέσει η αδελφή μου... Από τη στιγμή που ετοιμαζόμουν αισθανόμουν χοντρή και άσχημη και καθε άλλο παρά να πάω ήθελα... Αυτό εξωτερικεύτηκε ως εκνευρισμός με αποτέλεσμα να τσακωθώ χωρις προφανή λόγο με τον φίλο μου... να ειμαι τελείως απρόσιτη στο πάρτυ και να προσποίούμαι πονοκεφάλους και τέτοια... Να χορέψω τελικά με καβαλλιέρους και από την ανασφάλεια μου αλλού να πατάω και αλλού να βρίσκομαι... δίνοντας την εντύπωση ότι πρωτη φορά χορεύω και όχι ότι έχω κάνει 7 χρόνια αθλητικό χορο... και σε 1 ώρα να σηκωθώ να φύγω σαν κυνηγημένη....
Τι σου κάνει το μυαλό!!! Απ' οτι φάνηκε... κανείς δεν παρατήρησε ότι ήμουν χοντρή, ότι πεταγαν οι κοιλιές μου και ότι τα μπούτια μου ήταν τεράστια...
Αυτό που παρατήρησαν ήταν ένα αλλοπρόσαλλο πλάσμα και η αδελφή μου (που ουτε κι εκείνη ξέρει) να προσπαθεί να με δικαιολογεί σε όλους...
Παρ'όλα αυτά, εβρέθει και ένα καβαλλιέρος που θέλει να κάνουμε ζευγάρι και να ξαναρχίσω την προπόνηση...
Τώρα, με τι κότσια θα ξεκινήσω τέτοια δοκιμασία, εγώ η χορεύτρια βόδα... δεν ξέρω...
Αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι πλέον... έχω ΚΑΙ αγοραφοβία...

Αχ! Που είναι η Τινγκερ Μπελ να μας σηκώσει ψηλά όλους!!!!

----------


## marmade

παιδιά καλημέρα, ή μάλλον όχι και τόσο καλή, έχω μέρες να μπω στο φόρουμ γιατί ντρέπομαι πάρα πολύ που τον τελευταίο καιρό δεν κάνω καν προσπάθεια να αποφύγω τον εμετό. αγοράζω σοκολάτες και κρουασάν να τα έχω εύκαιρα όταν θα μου έρθει η απελπισία, γιατί ξέρω ότι θα μου έρθει, γιατί ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι καλά πάλι. Πολύ ένταση και ψάχνω απεγνωσμένα για πόλους εκτόνωσης, και δεν μπορώ να βάλω τις φωνές ή να ουρλιάξω για να βγάλω από μέσα μου όλο το βάρος που ρίχνει η ζωή μου, ο εαυτός μου, οι άλλοι με το μακρύ τους και το κοντό τους. Γιατί τώρα δεν είμαι σε κατάλληλη φάση για να διαχειριστώ με ψυχραιμία τα προβλήματα και τις πιέσεις που δέχομαι από όλους.....
και τελικά μάλλον οι πλανήτες έχουν λάθος θέση και κατά ΄καποιον τρόπο χαίρομαι, μην το πάρετε στραβά, που δεν είμαι μόνη μου. και κακώς που ντρέπομαι τόσο [πολύ. Κουράστηκα όμως.....

----------


## free

παιδια ηρεμια...!...τιποτα δεν μπορει να μας παει πισω..πιστεψτε σε εσας...δεν εχετε λογο να μην πιστευετε...!...μην σκεφτεστε οτι θα πιασουν παλι βουλιμικα επεισοδια...το μυαλο εχει μεγαλη δυναμη..οσο το σκεφτομαστε τοσο πιο χαλια γινομαστε...ασχοληθειτε με κατι αλλο...βγαλτε απο το μυαλο αυτο το πραγμα...εχει και αλλα η ζωη και εμεις ασχολουμαστε μονο με αυτο...! ΜΟΝΟ...ποια ειναι η ζωη μας..? ξερετε ποσα εχουμε στερηθει ? πααααρααα πολλαααα.....για ποιον τελικα??...για εμας? δεν νομιζω..για ολους τους υπολοιπους οι οποιοι δεν βλεπουν το προβλημα που βλεπουμε εμεις στον εαυτο μας...!καμια σχεση....αλλα και να το βλεπανε, οποιος ηταν αξιος ας εμενε διπλα μας....οποιος δεν αξιζε, δεν θα εμενε..>!..ειναι ενας τροπος να αναγνωρισουμε ποια ατομα ειναι διπλα μας γιαυτο που ειμαστε και οχι για αυτο που επιβαλλουμε συνεχεια στον εαυτο μας...δεν θα σταματησω να το λεω γιατι την εχω πατησει ασχημα...ημουν αδυνατη, ειμαι παχια...διαφορα στην ζωη μου??.....καμια...τωρα μου λενε ακομα περισσοτεροι οτι ειμαι πιο ομορφη, πιο λαμπερη....με ρωτανε γιατι ειχα κλειστει 6 μηνες στο σπιτι...τι να πω???....για την ηλι8ιοτητα πουε χω στο κεφαλι μου?...εχασα πολλα πραγματα....εχω χασει τα 3 τελευταια χρονια της ζωης μου....16-19 δεν εχω ζησει τιποτα...δεν σκοπευω να χασω κι αλλα...αρκετα...παρτε το εγωιστικα...μην χαλατε τη ζωη σας...αναζητηστε τους πραγματικους λογους που σας κανουν να ξεσπατε στο φαγητο..εμενα ηταν απλα μια ανοια...δεν ειχα ποτε προβληματα και εψαχνα να δημιουργησω..απλα για να ασχολουμαι με κατι...Ε,ΟΧΙ...δεν αξιζει...αλλοι δεν εχουν να φανε..αλλοι ειναι αναπηροι...αυτα τα ατομα πως να ζησουν??...δεν μπορουν να ζησουν και ομως χαμογελουν...ξερετε γιατι??...γιατι εκτιμανε το θειο δωρο που λεγετε ζωη...αυτο ακριβως που δεν εκτιμαμε εμεις...καταλαβατε?....αν τυχαινε κατι(μαυρη ωρα) και παθαιναμε κατι πολυ κακο , θα μετανιωναμε για τα χρονια που εχουμε χασει...για μια ουτοπια και τιποτα παραπανω...αλλα αξιζει να ερθουν τα χειροτερα για να εκτιμησουμε αυτα που εχουμε??...δεν νομιζω...γιατι τοτε θα καταριομαστε τον εαυτο μας που ενω μπορουσε να ζησει, δεν ζουσε...αυτα απο μενα...μια κοπελα η οποια εχει χασει πραγματικα παρα πολλα πραγματα για να ειναι αδυνατη...εχει στερηθει πολλες χαρες και ευκαιριες για να τις εκπληρωσει οταν θα ειναι αδυνατη...οταν θα ειναι πολυ αδυνατη...που υπηρξε αδυνατη και δεν το καταλαβαινε..και βασικα δεν το εκτιμησε...που πηρε 25 κιλα σε 3 μηνες χωρις να ευχαριστηθει καν το φαγητο που ετρωγε...που αγαπουσε καποτε τον εαυτο της σε αντιθεση με τωρα...που ηταν βουλιμικη για 3 ολοκληρα χρονια...που κατεστρεψε τον θυρεοειδη της, τα γυναικολογικα της, την ζωη της σε ενα ευρυτερο πλαισιο...που θελει πλεον να χασει τα κιλα της αλλα υγιεινα και αργα και σταθερα...και το βασικοτερο να αδυνατισει, χωρις να χασει την ζωη της....τελος....!!και αυτη την φορα θα το πιστεψω...δεν ξαναχαλαω για κανεναν αυτο που πραγματικα αξιζω γιατι το πιστευω οτι αξιζω...και αξιζουμε ολοι εδω μεσα...και πολλοι εκει εξω που παλευουν για τον ιδιο σκοπο...!....παμε ολοι μαζι δυνατα...να κερδισουμε την ζωη μας πρωτα απ'ολα και υστερα να χασουμε τα τυχον περιττα κιλα μας...! αν δεν γινουμε καλα μεσα μας, δεν θα χαθουν ποτε..και να χαθουν , θα εχουμε ενα φαυλο κυκλο!...συνειδητοποιηστε το αυτο!....

καλη συνεχεια μας...πειστειτε για αυτο!...

----------


## jasmine_ed

smoke και kleanti έχετε δίκιο. Πολλές φορές δεν θέλω να βγαίνω και άν τελικά με πιέσει η παρέα να πάω μαζί τους, στο τέλος περνάω καλά! Τελικά η εκδρομή για Θεσσαλονίκη αναβλήθηκε επειδή η φίλη μου από εδώ δεν θα μπορέσει αυτό το σκ, έτσι γλίτωσα από τις ανόητες δικαιολογίες που ίσως να της έλεγα...Την επόμενη φορά που θα κανονιστεί θα πάω, έχετε πολύ δίκιο.

elpida εγώ έχω σταματήσει τους εμετους εδώ και λίγες εβδομάδες, νιώθω πολύ καλά και η κοιλιά μου έχει ξεπρηστεί. Συχνά θέλω να επιστρέψω εκεί αλλά έχω αποφασίσει να μην το κάνω ξανα. ʼλλωστε με αυτόν τον τρόπο δεν αδυνατίζουμε, αλλα καταστρέφουμε τον οργανισμό μας. Προσπαθώ να τρώω σωστά και αν φάω κάτι παραπάνω δε τα βγάζω. Μου είναι δύσκολο, αλλά νιώθω πολύ καλύτερα ειδικά επειδή δεν τρέχω στα κρυφά στην τουαλέτα μετά από κάθε μπουκιά...

RedCircle είναι καλό που δεν έχεις βουλιμικά επεισόδια. Στο πάρτυ ένιωθες φόβο για το τι θα λένε οι γύρω για την εμφάνισή σου .Και εγώ έχω τέτοιες φοβίες. Δεν θα ήταν καλύτερο όμως να ήσουν πιο άνετη και να σε θυμούνταν όλοι ως μία πολύ καλή χορεύτρια?

----------


## RedCircle

Καλοι μου φίλοι....

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τη Free... 
Πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε την προσπάθεια... σε όλους ειναι γνωστό ότι οι στιγμές αδυναμίας θα συνεχίσουν να μας επιτιθονται... Εκεί είναι που χρειάζεται η αντοχή μας... και με τον καιρό αυτές οι επιθέσεις θα γίνονται όλο και πιο ισχνές...
Free μου, σε ευχαριστούμε για το αισιόδοξο μηνυμά σου...
Απλά να συνεισφέρω κι εγώ: Ενεργώ ακριβώς όπως εσύ σε όλη μου τη ζωή... Έχασα κι εγώ τα 3 πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής μου... και συνεχισα να αναβάλω πράγματα για το όταν αδυνατίσω... με συνέπεια να χάσω και τα 20-30 μου και τα 30-38 μου... Τα νιάτα μου δηλαδή... ʼργησα να καταλάβω τι μου συμβαίνει... άργησα να καταλάβω ότι είμαι βουλιμική... Και τώρα... προσπαθώ με νύχια και με δόντια να μην χάσω και τα υπολοιπα χρόνια μου....

Jasmine σ'ευχαριστώ... Θα ακολουθήσω λοιπόν τη συμβουλή σου και την προτροπή της Free... Θα αρχίσω να χορεύω πάλι... ενάντια στις όποιες φοβίες μου... έτσι ώστε να με θυμούνται σαν μια καλή χορεύτρια... Χοντρή χορεύτρια ίσως... αλλά καλή! Και που ξέρεις? Ίσως να γίνω και αδυνατη χορεύτρια κάποια μέρα...

Είστε όλοι καταπληκτικοί... Ας προσπαθήσουμε όλοι μαζί... για άλλη μια φορα... Τουλάχιστον υπάρχουμε και καταλαβαινόμαστε...

----------


## magdalini

free μου υπεροχο το μημυμα σου κ πολυ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΟ! μας εχει πιασει εμμονη με τα κιλα μας! ειναι δυνατον ενα νουμερο (τα κιλα) να μας καθορισει την ψυχολογια μασ? ΟΧΙ! ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ! εχουμε πολυ δυναμη μεσα μασ αρκει να στριμωξουμε τον ευατο μας να την βγαλει προσ τα εξω!! Κ χορευτριες μπορουμε να ειμαστε (jasmine) k να κανουμε ταξιδια κ να περασουμε καλα σε αυτα (RedCircle) κ να ζησουμε ακομα πιο εντονα τη ζωή μας απο τουσ γυρω μας γιατι απλα εμεις εχουμε δει να παρνανε οι μερεσ-οι μηνεσ-τα χρονια χωρις εμασ! 
Ε ΟΧΙ! STOP! 
ολοι μαζι θα τα καταφερουμε! κ εχουμε κανει ηδη το πρωτο βημα απο τη στιγμη πο προσπαθουμε! κ αν καποια στιγμη πεφτουμε, ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΞΑΝΑ! 

ΑΝ ΧΑΘΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΑΧΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΧΑΘΗΚΕ O ΠΟΛΕΜΟΣ 

(παλι φιλοσοφησα! !)

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

EIMAI H ELENA KAI DEN EIMAI KALA ...FOBAMAI KAI NTREPOMAI POLY GIA AYTA POU 8A PW
EIMAI 27 XRONWN EIMAI PANTREMENH KI EXW KI ENA PAIDAKI 2 XRONWN
APO TON DEKEMBRIO ...MALLON...ANTIMETWPIZW PROBLHMATA ANORE3IAS KAI BOULIMIAS, SUMFWNA ME TON PSUXIATRO POU EPISKEF8IKA.H8ELA NA SAS RWTHSW MPOREI KAPOIOS NA EINAI TAYTOXRONA KAI BOULIMIKOS KAI ANOREKTIKOS?
EXW KOURASTEI APO TOUS EMETOUS.EXW UPSOS 1.64 KAI TA KILA MOU EINAI 53.5.MARESEI POU XANW KILA ALLA DEN 3ERW POTE 8A STAMATHSW.GIA PARADEIGMA 8ELW NA FTASW STA 50 ALLA POLY FOBAMAI OTI META 8A 8ELW NA FTASW STA 45.PROKALONTAS EMETO MONH MOU TI KUNDINOUS DIATREXW?
PHGA SE PSUXIATRO ALLA DEN 8ELW NA KANW FARMAKEYTIKH AGWGH .PHRA TA ANTIKATA8LIPTIKA ALLA KA8ONTE STO SYRTARI MOU.UPARXEI KAPOIA 8ERAPEIA XWRI 
S FARMAKEYTIKH AGWGH?
NIW8W ENOXES KKAI GIA TO NERO POU PINW\
AYTA....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Λοιπόνννννννννν...

Σήμερα έκανα υγιεινές ατασθαλίες.Σχήμα οξύμωρο;

Κι όμως, κάπως έτσι μπορώ να χαρακτηρίσω τη σημερινή διατροφική μου ημέρα.Απήλαυσα ωραίες - θρεπτικές γεύσεις χωρίς και πολλή ενοχή.Περίεργο μου φάνηκε, γιατί ποσοτικά ίσως και να ξέφυγα,αλλά δε με παίρνει και από κάτω, τρελά.

Αύριο θα είμαι πιο αυστηρός και προσεκτικός ! :)




-----------> Έλενα καλώς ήλθες! <---------------

Όπως θα έχεις διαπιστώσει - με βάση τα γραφόμενα μας - είμαστε κι εμείς σε παρόμοια κατάσταση, οπότε δεν υπάρχει λόγος να ντρέπεσαι - προς εμάς - ν' αναφέρεις το πρόβλημα σου.Ίσως να μη θες να τ' ακούσεις, εσύ η ίδια - υποθέτω. :) :) :)

Βασικά, οι ερωτήσεις που θέτεις, μπορούν ν' απαντηθούν μόνο από κάποιον που είναι ειδικευμένος ιατρός και δε γίνεται να πάρεις μια υπεύθυνη απάντηση εδώ.Εμείς, μπορούμε μόνο από τις εμπειρίες μας, να καταθέσουμε μια άποψη η οποία όμως δεν εδράζεται σε κάποιο επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο.

Η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις, είναι η βουλιμία.Αυτές οι εναλλαγές υπερφαγίας - ανορεξίας ( ή νηστείας, καλύτερα ) είναι που χαρακτηρίζουν τη διαταραχή.Κάποιες πληροφορίες από αυτές που ζητάς, μπορείς να βρεις στην εξής παραπομπή: http://www.medlook.net/article.asp?item_id=1588

Οι πιο εξειδικευμένες ερωτήσεις σου είναι επικίνδυνο ν' απαντηθούν, μέσω του διαδικτύου, και πολύ περισσότερο από μη γιατρούς.Αφορούν ένα εξατομικευμένο πρόγραμμα θεραπείας,που δε μπορούμε να το κρίνουμε και ν' αντιπροτείνουμε κάτι.

Απλά σαν αναφορά και μόνο, θέλω να πω, πως γενικότερα οι ψυχίατροι, σ' αυτές τις καταστάσεις χορηγούν αντικαταθλιπτικη αγωγή ( αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι θα είσαι σε <<μαστουρωμένη >> φάση - δεν είναι ηρεμιστικά αυτά,πολλά τα δίνουν και χωρίς συνταγή ιατρού. :) ) και πιο συγκεκριμένα, έχω ακούσει για τα ladose που είναι ειδικά για βουλιμία.http://web4health.info/el/answers/bio-fluo-inf.htm

Σε ό,τι και να κάνεις, καλή επιτυχία και καλή συνέχεια στην κοινότητα! :) ( Και να σου ζήσει το παιδάκι :) )

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

popopopop den antexw allo de 3erw ti 8elw.....8elw na ourlia3w
klaiw me lugmous auth th stigmh
eimai monh mou...akoute ...eimai monh mou!!!

den eimai kala
na sai kala kleanthi

----------


## free

μην ξαναπεις οτι εισαι μονη σου...κανεις δεν ειναι μονος του..απλα δεν μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις οτι υπαρχουν γυρω σου ατομα που αισθανονται το ιδιο μονα εξαιτιας αυτης της εμμονης...ειναι ωσπου να αναγνωρισουμε οτι τελικα υπαρχουν πολλοι που εχουν τον ιδιο πονο με εμας..βεβαια δεν ειναι αυτη η λυση!..απλα μια προσωρινη ανακουφιση..για εμας...η λυση ειναι να αναζητησεις τους πραγματικους λογους που σε κανουν να μην εισαι καλα...και σιγουρα υπαρχουν...αφου δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα με την οικογενεια σου, υπαρχει κατι βαθυτερο...ουτε εγω εχω κανενα προβλημα με την δικια μου οικογενεια κι ομως ημουν βουλιμκη 3 χρονια...δεν μπορουσα να απαλλαχθω απο αυτο..ενιωθα οτι ηταν μερος της ζωης μου..και οσο πηγαινε τοσο με πονουσε..δεν ηθελα την ζωη μου γιατι πιστευα οτι ποτε δεν θα απαλλαγομουν..δεν πιστευα σε μενα!..μπορεις να τα καταφερεις...ολοι μπορουμε..οταν σε παιρνει απο κατω, να σκεφτεσαι ολα τα ομορφα πραγματα που σε τριγυριζουν οπως το παιδακι σου...!..οτιδηποτε θετικο...δεν μπορει να σε βαλει κατω μια ανουσια εμμονη...εξαιτιας αυτης της εμμονης πηρα 25 κιλα σε 3 μηνες...δεν το λεω για να σε τρομαξω απλα για να σε προστατεψω..κανεις δεν θελω να τραβηξει αυτα που τραβηξα εγω..και για ασκοπο λογο..ημουν μια χαρα..αλλα ηθελα να φτασω τα 50...αντι να φτασω τα 50, εφτασα τα 80...γιαυτο σου λεω...δεν αξιζει..αν βλεπεις τα πραγματα με αγχος, δεν καταφερνεις τιποτα...αισιοδοξα...!...η ζωη ειναι μια και εμεις την σπαταλαμε ανουσια...εντελως ομως..ειναι αδικο αυτο...μας εχει δοθει απλοχερα και εμεις την πεταμε!...το χω ξαναπει...μου χε κοπει η περιοδος 15 μηνες, μου επεφταν τα μαλλια υπερβολικα, η ψυχολογια μου ειχε γινει ρεταλια, δεν εβγαινα απο το σπιτι μου, μιλουσα σε ολους τους κοντινους μου ανθρωπους ασχημα χωρις λογο...ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ???....ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ 3 ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΤΑ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ??...ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...τιποτα δεν αξιζει οσο η ζωη μας...ειναι μικρη...γιατι να την κανουμε ακομα μικροτερη..?...δεν υπαρχει καμια ουσια...παλευουμε για κατι το οποιο υπαρχει μονο στο μυαλο μας...δεν σεβομαστε τον εαυτο μας..τις αναγκες του...αν δεν αγαπησουμε εμας, πως θα δωσουμε αγαπη στους γυρω μας?...εχεις ενα μικρο παιδακι..παλεψε εστω για αυτο το αγγελουδι..ειναι μικρο αλλα να ξερεις οτι καταλαβαινει αν εισαι καλα ή οχι...εγω παντα καταλαβαινα την μαμακα μου..τα παιδακια εχουν διαισθηση..κατανοουν τα παντα..δεν θα θελει να σε βλεπει θλιμμενη..και δεν αξιζει να εισαι θλιμμενη...μην προσπαθεις να γινεις "αποδεκτη" με τους λαθος τροπους...μονο εσενα θα καταστρεψεις..ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος η βουλιμια...δεν αξιζει να μπλεχτεις με αυτο ή εστω να συνεχισεις να εισαι μπλεγμενη..παρε ζωη απο τον συζυγο σου και το μικρουλι σου..αν εισαι ευτυχισμενη, θα ειναι και αυτοι..και το αντιθετο φυσικα..δεν θα σου συμπληρωσουν την ευτυχια 5 ή 10 κιλα κατω...να το ξερεις αυτο..υπηρξα πολυ αδυνατη και δεν καταφερα τιποτα παραπανω απο τωρα που χω παρει 20+ κιλα...ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας...οι αλλοι δεν βλεπουν αυτο που βλεπουμε εμεις..καταλαβε το..και σε παρακαλω, μηνξαναπεις οτι εισαι μονη σου...ειμαστε πολλοι δυστυχως...σκεψου οτι υπαρχουν πολυ χειροτερα πραγματα που τυραννον τους συνανθρωπους μας...και μπορει αυτα τα χειροτερα να μην τους βαζουν κατω...γιατι να μας βαλει εμας μια κ@@@εμμονη?,,,,πες στον εαυτο σου και πιστεψε το οτι θα σταματησει να σε καταρρακωνει αυτο το θεμα...η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου...καμαρωσε το παιδακι σου και την οικογενεια σου και το βασικο: ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ...ειναι πολυ σημαντικο...ολα ξεκινανε επειδη ζηταμε περισσοτερα...επειδη δεν εκτιμαμε αυτα που εχουμε καταφερει, επειδη θελουμε ολο και κατι επιλεον...δεν ειναι ετσι ομως...σκεψου με τον εαυτοσ ου και θα διαπιστωσεις και εσυ οτι δεν αξιζει...

φιλια!
φιλικα, free!

----------


## marou_laki

Γεια σας παιδια..μια απο τα ιδια και γω...ειχα ενα ατυχημα και αναγκαστικα να μεινω καιρο στο κρεβατι,ηρθε κ η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη και με φορτωσαν με παραπανω κιλα...
Τωρα ευτυχως ειμαι καλα,δν παιρνω πλεον κανενα φαρμακο και ειμαι αποφασισμενη να χασω ο,τι με βαραινει!
Χαιρομαι που σας βρηκα γιατι διαβαζοντας σας παιρνω κουραγιο να συνεχισω...!
Ειμαι 19 χρονων και χαιρομαι πο βρηκα εδω μεσα ανθρωπους ηλικιακα κοντα με μενα!
Δυνατα παιδια,ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!!Δεν υπαρχει δν μπορω,υπαρχει δν θελω!!!!
Οταν πατε να ξεφυγετε σκεφτειτε το στοχο σας και ολα θα πανε καλα!
Καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας!!

----------


## free

σε ευχαριστω γλυκια μου smoke...ειναι απλα καποια πραγματα που συνειδητοποιω με τον καιρο...και αντιλαμβανομαι περισσοτερο το κακο που μας κανουμε...!!

marou_laki καλως ηρθες!...ευχομαι να πραγματοποιησεις το στοχο σου.! εμεις θα ειμαστε εδω για συμπαρασταση!....


φιλακιααααα πολλαααααα!!!....σε ολους σας!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Φτου κι απ'την αρχή!Εκεί που μένω καθαρή για μια βδομάδα, με ξαναπιάνει βουλιμικό επεισόδιο και μου ξαναχαλάει τη διάθεση.Πάνω που ήμουν μια χαρά, τρεφόμουν κανονικά, είχα χάσει και 2,5 κιλά περίπου, είχα αρχίσει να ξαναβγαίνω, πήγα και για ψώνια μετά από πολύυυυ καιρό, εκεί, γύρω στο Σαββατοκύριακο, θυμήθηκα ξανά την κακιά μου συνήθεια...Τι πράγμα κι αυτό...Ακριβώς κάθε Σαββατοκύριακο!Σαν να έχουμε δώσει ραντεβού!Κι ακριβώς την ίδια στιγμή!Το Σάββατο το απόγευμα, αφού έχω επιστρέψει από την πρωινή μου έξοδο, μόνο και μόνο για να με ξανακρατήσει κλεισμένη μέσα το Σαββατόβραδο!Τη δε Κυριακή, η πλήρης καταστροφή!Το επεισόδιο κρατάει από την ώρα που ξυπνάω μέχρι την ώρα που πάω να πέσω για ύπνο!Και αυτά τις τρεις τελευταίες εβδομάδες!Είναι κωμικοτραγικό!
Και μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει κάποιος κάτι;Έστω πως όταν ζυγιζόμαστε αμέσως μετά από ένα βουλιμικό επεισόδιο, το βάρος που βλέπουμε δεν αντιστοιχεί στην πραγματικότητα.Γιατί όμως εγώ, για να επανέλθω σ'αυτό που ήμουν πριν, χρειάζομαι σχεδόν τον ίδιο χρόνο όσο μου πήρε να το χάσω;Για πόσο καιρό θα συνεχιστεί αυτή η κατάσταση;Δν είναι άδικο να τα πάω τόσο καλά και για μια μέρα παρασπονδίες να επιστρέφω στην αρχή;

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

nomizw pws to alh8ino mas baros einai ayto pou blepoume to prwi sth zygaria mas...einai etsi arage?

----------


## marou_laki

Ετσι ειναΙ.
Πρωι,νηστικοι,χωρις ρουχα και ενω εχουμε τελειωσει τις υποχρεωσεις μας με τη τουαλετα!!
(Εξαρταται βεβαια για τις γυναικες αν ειναι στις μερες τους η αν εχουν ηδη περιοδο)

----------


## elpida_ed

Eίμαι η Ελπίδα και παραδόξως είμαι καλά... και λέω παραδόξως γιατί το μόνο πράγμα που δεν κάνω είναι δίαιτα, αλλά είμα καλά, τρώω παραπάνω από όσο έτρωγα αλλά όχι υπερβολές, έχω να ζυγιστώ μέρες πράγμα που απίθανο για την περίπτωση μου, δε είχα κάποιο επισόδειο και η διάθεση μου είναι πολύ καλή μετά από καιρό. Πρώτη φορά που κάνω ένα "διάλλειμα" χωρίς τύψεις, γιατί έτσι αποφάσισα να το δω, ένα διάλλειμα από όλα, από το φαγητό, από τον εαυτό μου, από ότι με καταπιέζει και πιστεύω ότι μέχρι ένα σημείο τα κατάφερα. Πιθανότατα μεχρι την επόμενη φορα που θα ζυγιστώ αλλά προς το παρών είμαι αισιόδοξη. Ξεκινάω πιο δυναμικά γυμναστική και σκέφτομαι να γραφτώ και σε μια σχολή χορού. Στην τελική ο χορός εκτός από το λίπος που καίει σου φτιάχνει και την διάθεση και στην τελική ανακάλυψα ότι πιο πολύ ανάγκη έχω να χαμογελάσω παρά να αδυνατίσω.... Προτεραιότητες, θα αδυνατήσω αλλά στην διαρκεια αυτής της προσπάθειας θα είμαι καλά, θα χαμογελάω, θα είμει ενεργή, θα είμαι χαρούμενη, αυτά!

----------


## free

συγχαρητηρια!!.....ετσι να συνεχισουμε ολοι μας!...

ειμαι η free και ειμαι καλα..! συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη την προσπαθεια μου οχι τοσο για να χασω οσο για να βρω εμενα!...δεν λεω πως δεν υπαρχουν στιγμες που με παιρνει απο κατω αλλα ειναι πολυ λιγοτερες!..ετσι πρεπει!...η ζωη ειναι για εμας...για ολους μας γιατι το αξιζουμε...κουραστηκα να καθοριζουν τα κιλα και οι ζυγαριες την ζωη μου...μην νομιζετε οτι αυτα που λεω ηχουν στο αυτι μου ακρως φυσιλογικα ακομα και για εμενα την ιδια που πιστευα οτι μια ζωη θα ειμαι βουλιμικη...αλλα τιποτα δεν υπαρχει για παντα τελικα...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να το ξεπερασω γιατι με τρωει το σαρακι...και επειδη ΠΡΕΠΕΙ, θα τα καταφερω...ΠΡΕΠΕΙ για μενα και για ολα τα ατομα που εχω στενοχωρησει ολο αυτον τον καιρο χωρις να το θελω...για να αρχισω να ζω και παλι..για να γινω φυσιολογικη...για να μην εξαρτωμαι απο μια ζυγαρια φαγητου και κιλων ολη την ωρα...δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο...ειναι εμμονη..καταστροφικη εμμονη...και ακριβως αυτο πρεπει να σταματησουμε....δεν το κανουμε για μας ολο αυτο αλλα για ολους τους αλλους! ας αναζητησουμε τα ορια μας και τις πραγματικες μας αναγκες και ολα θα πανε καλα!!.

φιλακια!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

eimai h dreamcacher kai den eimai kala ka8e prwi lew auto htan teleiwse den 8a 3anakanw emeto allapanta katalhgei sto anti8eto.fobh8ika ligo shmera afou prokalesa emeto monh mou ebgala kai ligo aima ...h8ela na rwthsw yparxei periptwsh na tryphsei to stomaxi po touys pollous emetous? ti 8a mporouse na htan ayto?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Η εκούσια πρόκληση εμετού για μεγάλο διάστημα εγκυμονεί κινδύνους!

Επιπτώσεις:

Διάβρωση της οδοντικής πλάκας
Αφυδάτωση που μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε μυική αδυναμία, εξάντληση, καρδιακές αρρυθμίες και ξηρότητα του δέρματος.
Φθορά του εσωτερικού του στόματος και λαιμού που αυτό επηρεάζει τη φωνή
Ακανόνιστη ή διακοπή έμμηνης ρύσης 
Εάν χρησιμοποιείται οποιαδήποτε φαρμακευτική αγωγή, μειώνεται η αποτελεσματικότητά της. 
Χαλάρωση της βαλβίδας μεταξύ δωδεκαδακτύλου/στομάχου, με αποτέλεσμα το στομαχικό οξύ να εισέρχεται στον οισοφάγο και να προκαλεί κάψιμο.

Πηγή: health.in.gr

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

na sai kala eisia panta edw otan exw aporia kai ayth th stigmh gia emena einai swthrio
se eyxaristw
ti 8a mporouse na htan ayto to aima mhpws gnwrizeis?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δεν είμαι γιατρός! Μην παρεξηγηθώ!Μόνο ιατρικές παραπομπές παραθέτω και δε μπορώ να σου πω τι ακριβώς είναι.

Μπορεί να μην είναι και τίποτα.Μπορεί να είναι και κάποιο γδάρσιμο από την έντονη κίνηση που κάνεις για την πρόκληση του εμετού.Μπορεί να προέρχεται και κάπου από το στόμα...Δεν ξέρω...ειλικρινά...:) :) :) 

Πάντως,μη συνεχίζεις να κάνεις αυτή τη διαδικασία, γιατί λειτουργεί άσχημα και στη ψυχολογία σου κούκλα μου.

----------


## eatdis-admin

Dramcatcher,
καταρχάς θα σε παρακαλέσω θερμά να μην χρησιμοποείς greeklish σε αυτό το φόρουμ.

Επί του θέματος, μερικές μόνο από τις συνέπειες της πρόκλησης εμετού, είναι οι ακόλουθες: 

- Φθορά δοντιών (σταδιακή διάβρωση του σμάλτου της εσωτερικής επιφάνειας των μπροστινών δοντιών)

- Επιπτώσεις στον φάρυγγα (η πρόκληση εμετού ερεθίζει μηχανικά το φαρυγγικό αντανακλαστικό και επέρχονται τραύματα στο πίσω μέρος του φάρυγγα με αποτέλεσμα έναν κίνδυνο μολύνσεων, πόνο ή/και βραχνάδα στο λαιμό.

- Επιπτώσεις στον οισοφάγο (σπάνιος αλλά υπαρκτός κίνδυνος είναι η αποκόλληση και η αιμορραγία του τοιχώματος του οισοφάγου, του σωλήνα δηλαδή που εκτείνεται από το στόμα ως το στομάχι.

- Ηλεκτρολυτικές διαταραχές (υποκαλιαιμαία που οδηγεί σε καρδιακές αρρυθμίες)


Οπως καταλαβαίνεις, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να φροντίσεις τον εαυτό σου και να τον βοηθήσεις να απαλλαγεί από την τακτική πρόκλησης εμμετού.
Ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχοθεραπεία, ψυχοθεραπεία!!!!!
Είναι η ενδεδειγμένη μέθοδος που θα σε βοηθήσει να ρθεις σε επαφή με το σκοτεινό κομμάτι του εαυτού σου και να επεξεργαστείς θέματα όπως αυτό της ψυχογενούς βουλιμίας.

Καλή πορεία!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ψυχοθεραπεια ε? αχ μια κουβεντα ειναι ....να σε ρωτησω αλλο ο ψυχολογος και αλλο ο ψυχιατρος?
σε ψυχιατρο πηγα αλλα θελει να παω μαζι με τον αντρα μου την επομενη φορα και οχι μονη μου, επισησ αυτος δε μιλουσε κα8ολου δεν ελεγε τπτ.δε ξερω σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στη διαδικασδια να μου απαντησεις...αντε βρε κι εγω για εσενα θα καταργησω τα greeklish μου που τοσο αγαπαω και ας ειναι δυσκολο...χαχχαχαχ!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καμία σχέση ο ψυχολόγος με τον ψυχίατρο.

Παρεμπιπτόντως,ο nido είναι ένας επιστήμονας από αυτούς.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ειμαι η dreamcatcher kai δεν ειμαι καλα
αυτο που φοβαμαι και σκεφτομαι ειναι οτι τωρΑ ειμαι 53 kila ,θελω να φτασω στα 49 ...ομως τοτε μηπως θα θελω χασω κι αλλο?δε ξερω με τι θα ειμαι ευχαριστημενη.γιατi???????κλα ω και δε ξερω γιατι....

----------


## eatdis-admin

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> ψυχοθεραπεια ε? αχ μια κουβεντα ειναι ....να σε ρωτησω αλλο ο ψυχολογος και αλλο ο ψυχιατρος?
> σε ψυχιατρο πηγα αλλα θελει να παω μαζι με τον αντρα μου την επομενη φορα και οχι μονη μου, επισησ αυτος δε μιλουσε κα8ολου δεν ελεγε τπτ.δε ξερω σε ευχαριστω που μπηκες στη διαδικασδια να μου απαντησεις...αντε βρε κι εγω για εσενα θα καταργησω τα greeklish μου που τοσο αγαπαω και ας ειναι δυσκολο...χαχχαχαχ!!!


Προφανώς, σου ζήτησε να πας μαζί με τον άντρα σου διότι ακολουθεί μια ψυχοθεραπευτική προσέγγιση που ονομάζεται συστημική/οικογενειακή.

Σύμφωνα με αυτή την προσέγγιση, η οικογένεια είναι ένα σύστημα, μια μηχανή με γρανάζια όπου όταν το ένα γρανάζι δυσλειτουργεί, τότε αναγκαστικά δυσλειτουργεί και το άλλο.

Πως σου ακούγεται Dreamcatcher?
Είναι οκ για σένα μια τέτοια προσέγγιση της κατάστασης?
Έχεις μέσα σου αντιρρήσεις για μια τέτοια προσέγγιση?
Υπάρχουν μήπως συναισθήματα και εμπειρίες που δεν θα ήθελες να "ανοίξεις" παρουσία του άντρα σου?

----------


## dexa

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η DEXA ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ Η DEXA ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΗ ,ΟΤΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΚΡΥΖΩ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΣ ,ΝΑ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΕΥΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΚΡΙΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΣ .
ΕΙΜΑΙ ΗDEXA ΚΑΙ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΙΣΤΑΝΟΥΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΥΣ.
ΕΙΜΑΙ H DEXA ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΠΙΤΡΕΨΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΧΟΝΤΡΟ Η ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΗΣΕΙ ΣΑΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ .ΤΕΛΟΣ.

----------


## free

dreamcatcher αυτο με εκαψε ...το οτι ηθελα να παω 50 κιλα απο 57 που ημουν και στα οποια ημουν πολυ αδυνατη!..και ναι οσο κατεβαινεις τοσο πιο πολυ θα θες να χανεις...μην το κανεις αυτο..ειναι πολυ λιγα τα κιλα σου..αγαπησε εσενα..το σωμα σου, τις αναγκες του και τον εαυτο σου γενικοτερα...γιατι ρε κοριτσακια να το κανουμε αυτο το κακο???...ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ...ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΤΟ επιτελους...τι χαιροσαστε οσο καιρο ειστε βουλιμικες?..τι..?....το απολυτο τιποτα...η σκεψη μας ειναι σε ενα και μοναδικο πραγμα..τα κιλα...τα καταραμενα κιλα...και γιατι ολα αυτα?.,.για να γινουμαι αποδεκτες ΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ...Ε, ΟΧΙ πια...δεν αξιζει...εχω χασει πολλα, παρα πολλα με αυτην την κ@@@εμμονη...δεν θελω να χασω αλλα..εχασα φιλους, εχασα την αγαπη μου σε μενα και σε ολους, εχασα 3 χρονια απο την ζωη μου τα οποια δεν ξαναγυρνανε πισω ΠΟΤΕ....και καταφερα τι???....ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...να ψαχνω να βρω εμενα και να καταριεμαι τον εαυτο μου για ολα αυτα που εχω στερηθει...σκεφτειτε λιγο τα χειροτερα!..σας μιλαει καποια που ξερει πολυ καλα τι εστι βουλιμια...αλλα και καποια που της εχει απομεινει λιγος εγωισμος και πεισμα οσο ειναι καιρος!..
αν παραδειγμα που θα συγλονισει πιστευω..:η κολλητη μου(πρωην βουλιμικη) ειχε παει σε ενα ιδρυμα με αναπηρα παιδακια...ηλικιες απο 10-20 ετων...
τοτε η βουλιμια της ηταν στα φορτε της..αρχιζει και μιλαει με μια κοπελα η οποια ειχε μεινει αναπηρη στα 15 της(20 ηταν τωρα) απο δυστυχημα με μηχανη...και της ειχε ειπε:(συγνωμη αν παραποιησω λιγο τα λογια, εχουν περασει και 2 χρονια απο τοτε)...
"κοπελα μου κοιτα γυρω σου...ολοι ειμαστε αναπηροι...γελαμε ομως..και ξερεις γιατι?...γιατι ζουμε...η ζωη ειναι ενα θειο δωρο...μην το πετας στα σκουπιδια...ζησε το καθε λεπτο σαν να ειναι το τελευταιο...απο τοτε που μου συνεβη το ατυχημα, εχω εκτιμησει παρα πολλα πραγματα...βλεπω τον ουρανο, τα πουλια, τα παιδακια και ολα μου φαινονται σαν να τα αντικρυζω πρωτη φορα...σαν να τα βλεπω με αλλα ματια....ολα μου φαινονται μοναδικα...και για αυτο τα αγαπαω ολα...αγαπαω την ζωη...και θα την ζησω...δεν μπορω οπως μπορουσα να κανω πραγματα αλλα θα την ζησω γιατι την εχω...ισως ευχαριστω τον θεο που μου ετυχε αυτη η ατυχια μου γιατι εκτιμησα ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ...πριν ημουν μια αχαριστη..ολα τα εβλεπα μαυρα...τιποτα θετικο...χρειαστηκε να συμβει αυτο για να δω και την αλλη πλευρα...παλεψε για την ζωη σου..τιποτα δεν ειναι ακατορ8ωτο...αρκει να το θες....ζησε μεσα απο μενα και κανε αυτα που δεν μπορω πια να κανω εγω...γιατι υπαρχουν αρκετα πλεον που δεν μπορω να κανω..δεν θα ξαναπερπατησω ποτε...χωρις να το θελω...ετυχε...αλλα θα εκτιμησω οσα υπαρχουν ακομα γυρω μου...και οσα αξιζουν...δεν μου σταθηκαν πολλα ατομα μετα το ατυχημα μου αλλα αυτοι που μου σταθηκαν ειναι αξιοι της αγαπης μου..και απο αυτην εχω πολυ να δωσω...αγαπα την ζωη...σεβασου την...εκτιμησε την...μην την πετας...ζησε...τιποτα δεν ειναι σημαντικοτερο απο σενα..."

κοριτσια αυτη η κοπελα τι να πει? τι να κανει?που δεν μπορει να αλλαξει αυτη την κατασταση πλεον?....θα ειναι παντα μια ναπηρη...νομιζετε οτι θα γινει ποτε βουλιμικη??..ποτε..και να σας πω το γιατι?..γιατι εχει σημαντικοτερα πραγματα να διευθετησει απο το αβν θα φαει 300 γραμμαρια φαγητου αντι για 100....ελεος!!...ΤΗΝ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!...ΤΗΝ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ...ΔΙΕΚΔΙΚΗΣΤΕ ΤΗ...ΜΗΝ ΑΔΡΑΝΕΙΤΕ ΑΛΛΟ....ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΝΤΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΕΣ Κ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΕΣ...Ηsmoke, h elpida, h jasmine,εγω και τοσες αλλες εδω μεσα και εκει εξω...ξεχωριστες η καθε μια για τους δικους της λογους....παλεψτε...! δεν αξιζει...θα το φωναζω ωσπου να διεισδυσει στο μυαλο σας...μην ερθουν τα χειροτερα για να εκτιμησουμε τα ηδη υπαρχοντα...

φιλικα, free...(πρωην βουλιμικη για 3 χρονια, με 15 μηνες αμηνορροια, με ενα μικρο διαστημα ανορεξιας, με 6 μηνες κλεισιμο στο σπιτι)..
αλλα θα τα καταφερω ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## marou_laki

¨Για ακομη μια φορα η free μας εδωσε ενα δυνατο χαστουκι και μας εκανε να συνηδειτοποιησουμε τη πραγματικοτητα..
Να σαι καλα κουκλα μου...

----------


## smoke08

Χθες άφησα άλλη μια μέρα να παει χαμένη...Δεν έκανα απολύτως ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Και να σκεφτείς ότι σχόλασα νωρίς επειδή γινόταν μια απεργία και πρέπει να ήμουν η μόνη από τους συναδέλφους μου που δεν είχε ενθουσιαστεί που είχε πέντε ώρες ελεύθερες στη διάθεσή της...Γιατί, την ώρα που όλοι κανόνιζαν να πάνε για καφέ, εγώ ανυπομονούσα να περάσουν οι ώρες και να τελειώσει η μέρα...Γύρισα σπίτι και κοιτούσα το ταβάνι...Κυριολεκτικά!!!Έπεσ α για ύπνο από τις εννιάμισι...Αν είναι δυνατόν!
Και τότε μου πέρασε αυτή η ιδέα από το μυαλό...Ήταν πολύ έντονη και πανικοβλήθηκα...Σκέφτηκα πόσο εύκολο είναι να πεθάνω...Να βγω αύριο να πάω στη δουλειά μου και να με πατήσει αυτοκίνητο...Ν γίνει σεισμός και να πέσει το ταβάνι και να με πλακώσει...Ν μου διαγνώσουν ότι έχω κάποια θανατηφόρα ασθένεια...Συγγνώμη που γίνομαι μακάβρια, αλλά εκεί που θέλω να καταλήξω είναι ΠΟΙΕΣ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΙ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΣΥΜΒΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ;
Να σας πω ποιες θα είναι;"Όχι, ρε γαμώτο, γιατί τώρα;Γιατί τώρα που δεν έχω ζήσει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ από αυτά που θα ήθελα να κάνω;Επειδή πάντα περίμενα να χάσω πέντε κιλά;"
Και μου φάνηκε τόοοοσο γελοίο...Και πήρα μια απόφαση:Από ΣΗΜΕΡΑ κιόλας, δε θα αφήσω καμιά μέρα ανεκμετάλλευτη!Γιατί το μόνο που θέλω είναι, αν-χτύπα ξύλο- συμβεί κάτι κακό, οι σκέψεις μου να είναι "δεν πειράζει, τουλάχιστον είμαι περήφανη για αυτά που έχω κάνει".

free, κι εγώ μαζί σου!!!Να 'σαι καλά που μας ξεσηκώνεις!!!

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και σημερα δεν ειμαι καλα...γιατι?...γαιτι πηρα 2 κιλα κανοντας διαιτα και χωρις κανενα βουλιμικο επεισοδιο...την περασμενη εβδομαδα ειχα χασει 1,5 και αυτην πηρα 2..τι φταιει δεν μπορω να το ξερω..το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι σημερα και εγω θα κλειστω μεσα...το αντιλαμβανομαι οτι καταστρεφομαι..το αντιλαμβανομαι οτι παω αντιθετα σε αυτα που ελεγα ολη την περασμενη εβδομαδα αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως...σημερα οι δυναμεις μου νιω8ω να με εγαταλειπουν εντελως....δυο εβδομαδες ηταν αρκετες για να συνειδητοποιησω καποια πραγματα τα οποια με την πρωτη δυσκολια καταρριπτω...κουραστηκα..αυ ο εχω να πω μονο...οσο θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου, κανω διαιτα..δεν αντεχω αλλο αυτη την κατασταση...και το αισχρο ειναι να κανεις διαιτα και να παιρνεις...και εχω ηδη παραπανω κιλα...τι να κανω?...πειτε μου τι να κανω?...να παω να φουνταρω?...το χω σκεφτει πολλες φορες αλλα δεν εχω τα κοτσια να το κανω...ειμαι δειλη...οπως σε ολα τα πραγματα στην ζωη μου...και ξερετε ποιο ειναι αυτο που με πειραζει περισσοτερο?..οτι ενω ειδα τα κιλα μου, απο εκεινη την ωρα εχω αρχισει να αδρανω..σαν να μην με νοιαζει για τιποτα πια...σαν να πεφτω σε καταθ΄λιψη...το ξερω γιατι το χω ξαναδει το ονειρο αυτο...ξερω αμεσα τι εστι καταθλιψη...δεν θελω να αφησω τον εαυτο μου αλλα δεν εχω την δυναμη πια...δεν μπορω να κανω τιποτα...σαν να χανομαι...τελοσπαντων..συνε ιστε δυναμικα...μην σας απογοητευσουν αυτα που λεω τωρα απλα εχω τα δικια μου να τα πω...
με μενα δεν ξερω τι θα κανω..ισως δεν ξαναμπω πια στο forum...ισως κλειστω στον εαυτο μου εντελως και ισως καταληξω καπου αλλου...δεν με νοιαζει πια...κουραστηκα...πως θα χαθουν 25 κιλα?..δεν αντεχω..λοιπον, καλη συνεχεια...ισως τα ξαναπουμε καποια στιμγη, ισως δεν τα ξαναπουμε ποτε...ας με συγχωρεσουν τα κοριτσια που με ξερουν...απλα δεν θελω να χω πλεον επαφη με κανεναν...καλη συνεχεια σε ολες σας...φιλια..(και απλα να θυμαστε οτι υπηρχε μια free σε αυτο το forum καποτε που κατα καιρους ελεγε καποια πραγματα τα οποια τα πιστευε οντως και τα οποια ισχυουν...αλλα αυτη η κοπελα κουραστηκε πολυ με ολα...και δεν αντεχε να παλευει αλλο...
ας μην προσπαθησει καμια να με φερει πισω...δεν θα τα καταφερει..ειμαι 82,5 κιλα...τελειωσε η ζωη μου και το εννοω...
αντιο...

----------


## marou_laki

Δεν θα σ απαντησω..νομιζω οτι αυτα που ειπαμε κατ ιδιαν να σε ταρακουνησαν...Δεν παιζει αυτο που λες!!!!!!Δεν το εννοεις!!!!!!Ξυπνα free...σκεψου αυτα που ειπαμε και ξερεις που θα με βρεις.!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι...εμμμμμμμμμμμ...

...αυτός που είμαι! - Όχι αυτός που νομίζω!
Αυτό δε σημαίνει αποδοχή άνευ όρων;

Εκεί δεν είναι το θέμα;

Νομίζω πως εκεί το είχε επικεντρώσει και η free!Μόνο που, μάλλον, περνά άλλη μια δύσκολη μέρα και δε μπορεί ν' ακολουθήσει πιστά τα λεγόμενα της - εντελώς δικαιολογημένα!

Αυτή η αμφιθυμία είναι χαρακτηριστικό γνώρισμα της συμπεριφοράς μας.Μα...ΘΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ!
Θα κάνει απλά άλλον έναν καταραμένο κύκλο.Είναι κι αυτή ένα γρανάζι μιας αεικίνητης, αυτοφθειρόμενης μηχανής.

*free σε κατανοώ,γιατί κι εγώ, πριν κάτι μέρες, εξαφανίστηκα για άλλη μια φορά!

Κλείστηκα στο χώρο μου, έκλεισα κινητά, σταθερά, κουρτίνες , παντζούρια και ένιωσα ότι ήθελα να λιώσω στη μιζέρια μου.

Σήμερα πήρα το αμάξι και έκανα μια μεγάααααααλη βόλτα μέχρι μια κοντινή κωμόπολη ( προλαβαίνω να σου πω να πάμε μαζί; :) :) :) ).Συναναστράφηκα ελάχιστα με κόσμο ( κι ας ήταν άγνωστοι ), πήγα στη θάλασσα, παρατήρησα συμπεριφορές...Ξεχάστηκα...Μ εγάλο πράγμα να ξεχνιέσαι.Τεράστιο ζήτημα ν' απασχολείς το μυαλό σου! Κάντο κι εσύ! Βρες ένα παραθυράκι να ξεφύγει η σκέψη... και χαλάρωσε!

Παλεύοντας να το πετύχεις...θα έχεις ήδη ξεπεράσει άλλη μια κρίση...

Σε περιμένουμε να ξαναγράψεις. :) :) :)

----------


## smoke08

Σε παρακαλώ, free, μην το κάνεις αυτό!Όχι κι εσύ ρε γαμώτο!Μου είχες δώσει απίστευτη δύναμη με αυτά που'γραφες αυτές τις μέρες, τώρα μην το βάζεις κάτω!Ξέρω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω "κάνε λίγη υπομονή ακόμα" και "προσπάθησε λίγο παραπάνω".Είναι τουλάχιστον γελοίο να το πεις αυτό σε έναν άνθρωπο ο οποίος έχει εξαντληθεί από την προσπάθεια να γίνει καλά, χωρίς να έχει το αποτέλεσμα που θέλει. Σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, πίστεψέ με.Είναι φυσικό να θέλεις να παραιτηθείς, αφού βλέπεις ότι το παλεύεις και δε γίνεται τίποτα. Αλλά είμαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ πως όση προσπάθεια κι αν χρειαστεί να καταβάλεις, όσο κι αν κουραστείς, όταν τελειώσει κι αυτό, θα είσαι 100 φορές πιο δυνατή από ποτέ! Γι'αυτό σε παρακαλώ, συνέχισε!

----------


## dexa

free κοιταξε σε παρακαλω το U2U.ΣΟΥ ΕΣΤΕΙΛΑ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ.
ΜΑΝΑ ΜΟΥ Σ'ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΙΣΙΑ ΚΙΛΑ.ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΩ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΙΚΑΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΡΙΞΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΗΘΙΚΟ.
ΠΑΡΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΑΘΙΑ ΑΝΑΣΑ ΚΑΙ ''ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ'' ΚΟΠΕΛΙΑ!!!ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## free

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η FREE ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!..
η χθεσινη μερα ηταν απλα μια μερα δυσκολιας οπως εχει ολος ο κοσμος...δεν το βαζω κατω για εμενα και για κανεναν...θελω να ζησω και θα το πετυχω...η ζωη ειναι μια και την αγαπαω πολυ περισσοτερο τωρα απ'οταν ημουν αδυνατη(περιεργο και ομως αληθινο)...περσι τετοια εποχη ημουν 62 κιλα(+5 κιλα δηλαδη σε σχεση με τα 57) και ειχα κανει τον κοσμο αναστα ο κυριος...για τα 5 βρωμοκιλα..με μια ψυχολογια να εχει πατωσει..και κανοντας 3 βουλιμικα την εβδομαδα!...απο τοτε που πηρα τα κιλα, εχω να κανω βουλιμικο, πια...δεν ειναι για μενα αυτα..! μου αξιζει η ζωη και το ξερω αυτο..
και στην τελικη ευγνομωνω τον θεο που πηρα αυτα τα κιλα...εκτιμησα περισσοτερο τα πραγματα, την ζωη μου, τις καταστασεις....ειδα ποια ατομα αξιζουν πραγματικα για να ειναι διπλα μου...οταν ημουν 57 κιλα ελεγα το εξης: ας επαιρν α ολα τα κιλα πισω θεε μου...ας τα επαιρνα ωστε να τα χασω φυσιλογικα επιτελους και οχι με καταστροφικα μεσα...και οχι να μου σταματαει η περιοδος για 15 μηνες(απαισιο...)....και τελικα τα πηρα...
και τωρα μετα απολα αυτα αναρωτιεμαι¨:"μηπως επρεπε να τα παρω τελικα?..μηπως οντως με εκανε πιο συνειδητοποιημενο ατομο αυτη η κατασταση...??...και απανταω ναι..!..δοξαζω τον θεο που πηρα αυτα τα κιλα...απεκτησα αυτογνωσια, με αγαπησα περισσοτερο, βρηκα τον εαυτο μου και σεβαστηκα τις αναγκες του...τις πραγματικες του αναγκες...
και ας μου απαντησει καποιος...ΕΓΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ Ο ΕΑΥΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΟΧΙ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ(ΙΣΩΣ ΕΥΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ) ΚΙΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΗΡΑ...το θεμα ειναι να χασουμε τα κιλα ή να κερδισουμε τον εαυτο μας??...μαλλον το δευτερο απανταω εγω...γιατι αν χασουμε τον εαυτο μας, τα χανουμε απλα ολα...ΟΛΑ ΟΜΩΣ...εκτος απο τα κιλα και την εμμονη τους...!

λοιπον αυτα ειχα να πω...και τα πιστευω και θα τα πιστευω..η ζωη ειναι για να την ζησουμε!!

υ.γ: ευχαριστω ολους οσους με στηριζουν...ειλικρινα..!...marou _laki να σαι καλα...σ'αγαπω πολυ!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

free πραγματικα μακαρι να ειχα τη δυναμη σου
να ρωτησω κατι?
οταν περιμενουμε να αδια8ετησουμε ποσα παραπανω κιλα περιπου μας δειχνει η ζυγαρια?????

----------


## marou_laki

Dreamcatcher δυσκολη ερωτηση...εχει τυχει να παριμενω να αδιαθετησω και να με δειξει η ζυγαρια 3 κιλα παραπανω!Καλυτερα ειναι να μν ζυγιζεσαι οταν περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις γιατι ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα χαλασει η διαθεση...κανε μερικες μερουλες υπομονη λοιπον!
.
free...Tωρα σε ανγνωριζω κοριτσι μου!Μπραβο σου.Κακες σιγμες ολοι περναμε αλλα το θεμα ειναι να μν τα παραταμε.Και το οτι δν τα παρατησες πανω στη πρωτη δυσκολια,δειχνεις οτι κερδισες ακομη μια μαχη!Κοντευει ο καιρος που θα παρουμε κ τν πολεμο!!!:-)
.
Α!Ξεχασα να πω οτι και γω ειμαι καλα!Ειμαι πολυ καλα,εχω να κανω επειδοσιο ποολυ καιρο και νιωθω πλεον σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερω!Συνεχιζω ακαθεκτη και δυναμικα!!
.
Καλη δυναμη για ακομη μια φορα!!
.
:-)

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

αυτο επα8α κι εχω φρικαρει.αχ!!!!!!!!

----------


## free

και εγω περιμενω και γιαυτο μαλλον με εδειξε 2 κιλα πανω...για αυτο μην απογοητευεσαι...!....μαλλον ετυχε, οπως και σε μενα...και γω εμεινα ...ηταν η μερα που εγραψα το post της καταθλιψης!..ασε!....υπομονη γλυκια μου,,,ολα θα πανε καλα!

----------


## dexa

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ FREE.ΗΤΑΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΑΝ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΝΗΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.
ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ.ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ.ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΜΕΡΕΣ .
ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ Π.Χ ΓΕΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ.

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΑ!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## dexa

ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗ .ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟΥΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΟΝΤΡΟΥΛΑ ΠΑΡΑ ΧΑΖΟΥΛΑ!!
25 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΙΤΕΣ .ΕΧΕΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΚΕΨΗΣ.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by free_
> και εγω περιμενω και γιαυτο μαλλον με εδειξε 2 κιλα πανω...για αυτο μην απογοητευεσαι...!....μαλλον ετυχε, οπως και σε μενα...και γω εμεινα ...ηταν η μερα που εγραψα το post της καταθλιψης!..ασε!....υπομονη γλυκια μου,,,ολα θα πανε καλα!


που λες free
τη μερα που εγραψες εκεινο το ζορισμενο μηνυμα ημουν στην πρωτη μερα της περιοδου...τοτε, αλλα κυριως οταν περιμενω, ειμαι να πεσω να πεθανω...κυριολεκτικα ομως, οχι πλακα.. οπως καταλαβαινεις ημουν κι εγω σε πολυ μαυρη διαθεση και μαλιστα οχι για τα κιλα και τα γραμμαρια, αλλα ΕΦ ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΛΗΣ if u know what i mean...
η πρωτη σκεψη που εκανα λοιπον ηταν "λες να περιμενει περιοδο η κοπελα?" δεν στο ειπα βεβαια , γιατι οταν δεν το λες απο μονη σου κατι τετοιο και μοιραζεσαι με τους αλλους μια κριση σου, δεν ειναι και το καλυτερο πραμα να σε ρωτανε αν σου χει στριψει προσωρινως....
επειδη ομως οπως σου ειπα κι εγω εβλεπα μαυρο εκεινη την ωρα, οι επομενες σκεψεις μου ηταν "και ποια ειμαι εγω να της πω οτιδηποτε οταν ζηταει να μην την ενοχλησουμε...εχει καθε δικαιωμα να κανει οτι της κατεβει στο κεφαλι, ειτε εννοει οτι θελει να παρατησει την προσπαθεια της, ειτε εννοει οτι θελει να τα παρατησει γενικως"

ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΟΜΩς ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΔΩ, ΚΙ ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΜΒΕΙ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΜΒΕΙ, ΝΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕΙΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟ Η ΟΧΙ , ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ... ΓΙΑ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΔΙΟΡΘΩΣΗΣ if u know what i mean...

αυτο κανω εγω τουλάχιστον..

οσο για την περιοδο, η κατακρατηση παιζει (προς Θεου μη ζυγιζεστε πριν την περιοδο) και εξαρταται απο την διατροφη που κανεις τις προηγουμενες μερες(κυριως την περιεκτικοτητα σε αλατι) αλλα και με το ποσα κιλα ηδη εχεις...δεν κανει ιδια κατακρατηση ενα ατομο 60 κιλων κι ενα ατομο 150 κιλων...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

EIMAI H DREAMCATCHER KAI DEN EIMAI KALA PALI....ISWS NA MHN ADIA8ETHSW TELIKA AYTO TO MHNA .ISWS APO TIS ANWMALIES POU KANW ME THN DIATROFH MOU EPREPE NA ADIA8ETHSW EX8ES KAI AKOMA TPT
ISWS NA FTAIEI TO AGXOS MOY ISWS H DIA8ESH MOY ....DE 3ERW
EYXOMAI NA EINAI MIA ANWMALIA TOU KYKLOU MOU KAI OXI NA XASWPALI TH [PERIODO MOU
SORRY GIA TA GREEKLISH
XILIA SYGNWMH

----------


## marou_laki

Το οτι αργησε μια μερα η περιοδος σου γλυκια μου δν σημαινει τπτ!
Χαλαρωσε γιατι εμενα απο αγχος κ μονο ειχε αργησει ολοκληρη βδομαδα...!

----------


## RedCircle

Ειμαι η RedCircle και όπως θα έχετε καταλάβει από την απουσιά μου... δεν είμαι καλά...
Ο λόγος είναι ότι έχω κολήσει στα 75... όπως πριν από έναν μήνα ο λόγος ήταν ότι είχα κολήσει στα 76...
Σας διαβάζω ανελλειπώς όμως και σας σκεφτομαι συνέχεια...
Σας ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά που υπάρχεται...

Κουράγιο... κουράγιο σε όλους μας!!
Πολλά φιλιά!

----------


## marou_laki

RedCircle(αχ ποτε θα φτασω τα κιλακια σ;;)...Εχεις κολλησει μαλλον γιατι ο οργανισμος σου εχει συνηθισει στις ιδιες θερμιδες...Δεν ξερω αν γυμναζεσαι αλλα αν οχι προσπαθησε να κινεισαι λιγακι παραπανω καθε μερα..περπατημα,δουλειες του σπιτιου κτλ...Θα κανεις ετσι περισσοτερες καυσεις κ θα ξεκολλησεις επιτελους!
Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## smoke08

Είμαι η smoke και θέλω να κάνω 1 καταγγελία!
Θέλω να μιλήσω για όλα τα Μ.Μ.Ε. που προσπαθούν να πληροφορήσουν τον κόσμο σχετικά με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές, ξεχνώντας ωστόσο να αναφέρουν ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι του προβλήματος, ίσως το σημαντικότερο.
Αλλά ας πάρουμε τα πράγματα από την αρχή. Ως εργαζόμενη στον τομέα των Μ.Μ.Ε., παρατηρώ ότι τελευταία γίνεται μια αξιόλογη προσπάθεια από περιοδικά και εφημερίδες, αλλά και τηλεοπτικές και ραδιοφωνικές εκπομπές να ξεκαθαριστεί το θέμα των διατροφικών διαταραχών. Ξεφυλλίζοντας, λοιπόν, ένα τέτοιο θέμα, διαβάζει κανείς ότι οι διατροφικές διαταραχές είναι η ανορεξία και η βουλιμία, στην πρώτη ο ασθενής αποφεύγει εντελώς την προσληψη τροφής, με αποτέλεσμα να χάνει πολύ βάρος, ενώ στη δεύτερη έχει κάποια επεισόδια κατά τα οποία καταναλώνει υπερβολικές ποσότητες φαγητού και στη συνέχεια προσπαθεί να τις αποβάλει με μεθόδους ακύρωσης κτλ. κτλ., πράγματα στα οποία εμείς έχουμε κάνει διατριβή!!!
Έχω να διαμαρτυρηθώ λοιπόν ως προς το εξής: σε κανένα μα κανένα σημείο δε γίνεται νύξη για το συναισθηματικό κόσμο του ασθενούς, που είναι και το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της όλης υπόθεσης. Ναι μεν αναφέρεται ότι τα άτομα με διατροφικές διαταραχές έχουν μια διαστεβλωμένη εικόνα για το σώμα τους, ενώ έχουν εμμονή με το χάσιμο βάρους, αλλά πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται το μαρτύριο που έχει να αντιμετωπίσουν όσο παλεύουν να αντιμετωπίσουν τη διαταραχή. Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι μένω κλεισμένη κάθε βράδυ μέσα στο σπίτι μου γιατί δε θέλω να με αντικρύσει κανείς μέχρι να ξαναγίνω αδύνατη... Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται ότι έχω απομακρυνθεί από όλους τους φίλους μου, επειδή κάθε φορά που κανονίζουμε κάτι εγώ τους το ακυρώνω... Πουθενά δεν αναφέρεται πως όλη η εκτίμηση που έχω για τον εαυτό μου εξαρτάται από το τι θα δείξει η ζυγαριά...
Ένα άλλο σημείο που θέλω να θίξω είναι ότι δίνεται πολύ μεγαλύτερη έμφαση στην ανορεξία απ'ό,τι στη βουλιμία. Καταλαβαίνω, βέβαια, πως είναι πιο σοβαρή, με την έννοια ότι υπάρχει μεγαλύτερος κίνδυνος θνησιμότητας, αλλά ξέρω πως ο εφιάλτης είναι ίδιος και στις δύο περιπτώσεις...
Αυτά είχα να πω. Είναι απλά κάποιες σκέψεις που είχα τις τελευταίες μέρες. Ελπίζω να είστε όλοι καλά και να περάσετε όμορφα τις διακοπές του Πάσχα!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ειμαι η ονειροπαγιδα και 8ελω να μου λυσετε την απορια πως δλδ τα καθαρτικα τυπου ex lax και μπλΑ ΜΠΛα μπλΑ μποροuν να σε κανουν να χασεισ βαροσ.δε μπορω να καταλαβω ειλικρινα, δλδ οταν παμε τουαλετα χανοuμε βαρος?ε3ηγηστε μου γιατi δεν εχw καταλαβει πωσ λειτουργουν.
επισησhς σχετικα με ατα που εγραψε η smoke 08 εχw να πω οτι γενικως τα καναλια λενε το 8εμα και οκ.....δεν το πιανουν στο βα8ος του και δεν πιανουν και τα παρακλαδια του , ναι ειναι αλη8εια αυτο.εν τελει να ολοκληρωσω και να δηλωσω ασχετη γιατι τοσο καιρο νομιζa οτι ημουν βουλιμικη αλλα μαλλov δεν εχω τπτ .διοτι απο οτι διαβασα σε αυτα που εγραψε η σμοκε βουλιμικος ειναι αυτος ο οποιος καταναλωνει υπερβολικες ποσοτητες φαγητου και μετα προκαλει εμετο.εγω λοιπον δεν ειμαι βουλιμικη δεν εχω τπτ.αδικα με εχουν βαλει σε αυτο το τριπακι οτι κατι εχω.εγω απλα δεν τρωω τπτ.κα αν φαω κατι εστω , να για παραδειγμα μια πιπερια φλωρινης την κανω εμετο.για να εισαι βοuλιμικος πρεπει να καταναλωνεις πολυ ποσοτητα φαγητου και να τα βγαζεισ?η ειsαι ακομα και αν φαs μι κοuταλια παγwτο και την βγαλεισ?
το πρwτο νομιζα οτι ηταν υπερφαγια...σορρυ αλλα δε 3ερω τι μου γινεται.ασ με ξεστραβωσει καποιος

----------


## smoke08

Κοίτα, δεν υπάρχει μια λίστα από χαρακτηριστικά που να σου λένε τι είναι η βουλιμία, η υπερφαγία κτλ...Γενικά, έχοντας ψάξει το πράγμα πολύ, και από μόνη μου και λόγω δουλειάς, η βουλιμία είναι η διαταραχή κατά την οποία σε πιάνουν κάποια επεισόδια κατά τα οποία καταναλώνεις μεγάλες ποσότητες φαγητού και μετά, για να μη χάσεις βάρος, χρησιμοποιείς κάποιες μεθόδους ακύρωσης. Αυτές όμως ΔΕΝ περιορίζονται στο να προκαλείς εμετό. Εγώ για παράδειγμα δεν έχω προκαλέσει ποτέ εμετό, όμως αυτοχαρακτηρίζομαι βουλιμική. ʼλλες μέθοδοι ακύρωσης είναι η εξαντλητική γυμναστική και οι μεγάλες περίοδοι νηστείας μετά το επεισόδιο, ώστε να χαθεί το βάρος που έχει προστεθεί, καθώς και η χρήση καθαρτικών.
Τώρα, στη δική σου περίπτωση σίγουρα υπάρχει κάποια διαταραχή, αφού δεν είναι φυσιολογικό να βγάζεις ό,τι τρως, αλλά δε νομίζω να είναι βουλιμία, αφού, όπως το λέει και η λέξη, βουλιμικός είναι αυτός που δε νιώθει κορεσμό. Καταβροχθίζει χωρίς να μπορεί να σταματήσει. Η υπερφαγία δε συνοδεύεται πάντα από προσπάθειες αποβολής του φαγητού, γι'αυτό και τα άτομα με αυτό το πρόβλημα έχουν συνήθως μεγαλύτερο βάρος από τους βουλιμικούς. 
Πάντως είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις ακριβή κατηγοριοποίηση. Τα συμπτώματα είναι πάνω κάτω τα ίδια, αλλά, δεδομένου ότι κάθε άτομο έχει ζήσει διαφορετικές εμπειρίες και έχει διαφορετικό χαρακτήρα, φυσικό είναι να έχει και διαφορετική σχέση με το φαγητό και το σώμα του. Πάντως, αν κάποιος πιο ειδικός από μένα διαφωνεί με κάτι από όσα έγραψα, παρακαλώ να με διορθώσει.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Θ' απαντήσω σύντομα, για να τα βάλουμε τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά.

Υπάρχει μια κατηγοριοποίηση όσο αφορά τη βουλιμία.Αυτή αναφέρεται σε μερικά έγκριτα βιβλία, που μελετούν τέτοιες διαταραχές.

Σύμφωνα με αυτά, υπάρχει:

*α ) Μη καθαρτικός τύπος βουλιμίας.*

Κατά τον τύπο αυτό, ο πάσχων δεν προβαίνει σε άμεσες μεθόδους ακύρωσης του επεισοδίου υπερφαγίας.Πιο απλά, δεν κάνει εμετό ή χρησιμοποιεί καθαρτικά κτλ. αλλά, συνήθως, κάνει εξαντλητική γυμναστική, υποβάλει σε αυστηρή δίαιτα τον εαυτό του για τις επόμερες μέρες κτλ.

*Β ) Καθαρτικός τύπος βουλιμίας.*

Σ' αυτόν τον τύπο, έχουμε ως ακυρωτική διαδικασία την άμεση αποβολή της τροφής μέσω του εμετού ή των καθαρτικών, κλισμάτων κτλ .

Παρενθετικά, σχετικά με τα καθαρτικά, θέλω ν' αναφέρω ότι αυτά, ΔΕ βοηθούν στο να μην παίρνεις τις θερμίδες που κατανάλωσες! Και τούτο διότι, οι τροφές απορροφούνται στο λεπτό και όχι στο παχύ έντερο.Τα καθαρτικά επεμβαίνουν μόνο στο δεύτερο, οπότε δε μπορείς ν' αποφύγεις τη λήψη των θερμίδων.

Ασφαλώς, αυτό που σου <<προσφέρουν>> είναι το αίσθημα αδειάσματος, όταν έχει προηγηθεί επεισόδιο.Σαφέστατα και δεν προτείνονται για κανένα λόγο, πλην ελαχίστων, μεμονωμένων εξαιρέσεων, καθώς η συχνή χρήση έχει ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ επιπτώσεις στην υγεία ( παύει να λειτουργεί καλά ο κύκλος: λήψη τροφής - χώνεψη - κένωση κά ).

Και για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το θέμα:

Είμαι ο Κλεάνθης και είμαι... μέτρια, αυτές τις μέρες.

Έχοντας τοποθετήσει την κατάσταση σε μια πιο <<λογική>> βάση ( αν γίνεται να υπεισέλθει αυτή ), προσπαθώ να συντηρήσω μια καλή και δημιουργική διάθεση μέσω των επαγγελματικών μου δραστηριοτήτων - χόμπι.

Η διατροφή μου, ποσοτικά, δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο, αλλά ποιοτικά δεν έχω ξεφύγει.Ίσως αυτό με βοηθά στο να μπορώ να είμαι σε μέτρια και όχι κακή φάση.

Οψόμεθα...

----------


## RedCircle

Ειμαι η RedCircle και... οπως δειχνει η μπάρα μου... ειμαι πολύ καλά...
Επιτέλους, μετά από εξαντλητική δίαιτα και εξαντήτική γυμναστική 2 μηνών, ο οργανισμός μου εδέησε να χάσει 1 κιλό....¨
:) Φιλιά σε όλους....

----------


## elpida_ed

Είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι χοντρή. Η κοιλιά μου πρήστικε απίστευτα πάλι. Η μπάρα προόδου μου έχει αλλάξει ... 2 κιλά + .... αλλά δεν παίζει να την πειράξω. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα πήρα χωρίς κάποια κρίση και σκέφτομαι ότι προφανώς τα πήρα γιατί μέχρι τώρα τρεφόμουν με πολύ λιγότερες θερμίδες από τις 1100 που πέρνω τώρα. Αλλα 2 κιλά? Σιχαμένη ζυγαριά σε μισώ, σε μισώ, σε μισώ! Σκεφτομαι πάλι τα διουρητικά αλλά ξέρω ότ δεν π΄ρεέπι να το αφήσω γιατι θα με πάρει πάλι από κατω όλη η ιστορία, αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι σε κομβικό σημείο πάλι..... ΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!! (κραυγή αγωνίας!!!) Υπομονή μικρη, λίγο ακόμα υπομονή....

----------


## marou_laki

Eλπιδα!!!!Συνελθε κουκλα μου!!!Για σκεψου λιγο...απο ποιον εξαρταται το αν θα χασεις αυτα τα κιλα π θελεις;;;Απο ΕΣΕΝΑ !!Οσο προσπαθεις τοσο θα βλεπεις κ την διαφορα..μν απογοητευεσαι απο τα σκαλωματα της ζυγαριας..ολοι τα εχουμε παθει αυτα!
Εσυ ξερεις οτι τρεφεσαι σωστα κ αυτο εχει σημασια!Παψε να αγχωνεσαι λοιπον...Και σε μενα ετυχε μετα απο αρκετες μερες διαιτας να με δειξει παραπανω,δν τα παρατησα αλλα πεισμωσα!Μετα απο 5 μερες ειχα χασει 5 κιλα!!Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι κατι τετοιο σ συμβαινει ,οπως το ιδιο ειχε συμβει κ στην free..Χαλαρωσε κουκλα μ,απολαυσε το φαγητο σ,κινησου οσο μπορεις κ ξεχνα τη ζυγαρια για 2 βδομαδες!Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οταν ξαναανεβεις θα θελεις να την παρεις αγκαλια!!
.
Φιλακια,καλη μας δυναμη!

----------


## ratataplan

> _Originally posted by elpida_
> Είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι χοντρή. Η κοιλιά μου πρήστικε απίστευτα πάλι. Η μπάρα προόδου μου έχει αλλάξει ... 2 κιλά + .... αλλά δεν παίζει να την πειράξω. Το θέμα είναι ότι τα πήρα χωρίς κάποια κρίση και σκέφτομαι ότι προφανώς τα πήρα γιατί μέχρι τώρα τρεφόμουν με πολύ λιγότερες θερμίδες από τις 1100 που πέρνω τώρα. Αλλα 2 κιλά? Σιχαμένη ζυγαριά σε μισώ, σε μισώ, σε μισώ! Σκεφτομαι πάλι τα διουρητικά αλλά ξέρω ότ δεν π΄ρεέπι να το αφήσω γιατι θα με πάρει πάλι από κατω όλη η ιστορία, αλλά αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι σε κομβικό σημείο πάλι..... ΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!!! (κραυγή αγωνίας!!!) Υπομονή μικρη, λίγο ακόμα υπομονή....


Tο μαρουλακι έχει δίκιο ελπίδα.
Μη χάνεις το κουράγιο σου. Κράτα γέρα και υπομονή. Έρχονται και οι γιορτές και τα πράγματα είναι πιθανόν να δυσκολέψουν όλους μας.
Τα δυο κιλά σου δεν είναι λίπος. Κατακράτηση υγρών θα είναι. Μη σε πάρει από κατω.

----------


## marou_laki

Kαι τωρα που ειπες για γιορτες....Παιδια οσο μπορειτε με μετρο!!!!!Οχι τπτ αλλο,αλλα μετα απο τοσο καιρο διαιτα αν πεσετε με τα μουτρα θε εχετε προβληματα με το στομαχι σας!!!
.
Αυτα και καλες γιορτες να εχουμε!!:)

----------


## marou_laki

A!!Ξεχασα να σημειωσω ακομη μια νικη!Χτες λιγο μετα το βραδινο με επιασε μια μανια να φαω!Υπο αλλες συνθηκες θα ειχα ακομη ενα βουλιμικο επεισοδιο..ΟΜΩΣ το ηλεγξα!Ναι, για τριτη φορα απο τοτε που ξεκινησα τη προσαπθεια μου κρατηθηκα και δεν υπεκυψα!Αλειψα μια φετα του τοστ με λιγο μελι,το εφαγα σιγα σιγα και υστερα ηπια 2 ποτηρια νερο γουλια γουλια..μπηκα στο σαιτ,χαζεψα και αυτο ηταν!Μου περασε!
.
Ακομη μια νικη λοιπον και δν ξερετε ποσο σημαντικο ειναι αυτο για μενα!Και ειστε και εσεις ενα μερος στηριξης για να μν ξαναπεσω!
.
Ευχαριστω!!!!!!
:D

----------


## elpida_ed

Σήμερα είμαι 1 κιλό μείον και έχω και κάτι πονάκια που μου υπενθύμισαν ότι έρχονται εκείνες οι μέρες του μήνα. Αν κάνω και ένα κράτει το Πάσχα φαντάζομαι ότι θα επανέλθω σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα. Παρ'όλα αυτά έχω παρατηρήσει όρι έχει αλλάξει δραματικά ο τρόπος που με βλέπω... προς το χειρότερο... Δεν μπορώ να το εξηγήσω τώρα που κάνω προόδους που δεν έχω επεισόδια και που στην τελική δεν είμαι και όπως ήμουν...ʼσχημη η λούμπα μέσα στην οποία πέφτουμε...
Τεσπά, marou_laki συγχαρητήρια είσαι παράδειγμα προς μίμιση

----------


## marou_laki

Ελπιδα,εσεις ειστε το παραδειγμα μου.Απο σας παιρνω δυναμη και συνεχιζω!:)
.
A!Την κατασταση που περιγραφεις την εχω περασει κ γω!Λοιπον,μην σε παιρνει απο κατω κουκλιτσα!Αρχισε να κανεις πραγματα που σε ευχαριστουν!Περιποιησου τον εαυτο σου,κανε πραγματα π σαρεσουν τελοςπαντων!Εγω παντως απο τοτε π ξεκινησα το προγραμμα εχω παντα αψογο μανικιουρ-πεντικιουρ,περιποιημενα μαλλια ,προσωπο κτλ...Με κατι τετοια ψιλοπραγματακια ξερεις πως ανεβαινει η διαθεση;;Οσο δε,τα ρουχα γινονται κ πιο φαρδια εκει να δεις!!!
.
Κουραγιο και ολα θα γινουν οπως πρεπει!!
.
Α!Αυριο ζυγιζομαι..ευχηθειτε να κατεβει κιαλλο η μπαρουλα μου!!
.
:D

----------


## femalethess

θα θελα τόσο πολύ να βρω ένα μαγικό τρόπο και να βοηθήσω όλους εσάς που βασανίζεστε τόσο πολύ μέσα σε αυτό το τριπάκι!θα θελα τόσο πολύ να βρω τα λόγια εκείνα που θα σας έκαναν να ξεφύγετε απο αυτό το μαρτύριο που κάποτε έζησα κι εγώ.μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω κάτι που θα άγγιζε τόσο πολύ την ψυχή σας και θα σας έκανε να βλέπετε τα πράγματα αλλιώς....είμαι η κίκη απο θεσσαλονίκη.μπορείτε να πάρετε μια γεύση για το δικό μου μαρτύριο από ένα αρθράκι στην πρώτη σελίδα που λέγεται ''η ιστρορία της κικής"
βασανιζόμουν χρόνια με εμετούς και καταθλίψης...νομίζω οτι έχω κάνει ένα απο τα "καλύτερα" ρεκόρ!13 φορές εμετός μέσα σε μία μέρα!τα οξέα είχαν σκίσει τα μάγουλα και τα δάχτυλα μου...λιποθυμίες...ζαλάδες...3 5 κιλά...μαύροι κύκλοι στα μάτια...θλίψη....κάθε μέρα ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ...για χρόνια!
τρέλα...καμία επαφη με την πραγματικότητα!ΚΑΜΙΑ!!! 
έκανα μπάνιο και ξερνούσα πάνω μου,ξερνούσα στο δρόμο,στο σχολείο μου,σε μαύρες σακούλες στο δωμάτιο μου....ΠΑΝΤΟΥ και ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!
στισ σχολικές εκδρομές πήγαινα σπίτι και ξερνούσα...οταν δεν μπορούσα να κάνω εμετό έπινα τόνους αλάτι για να αηδιάσω και να προκαλέσω τελικά τον εμετό.
θυμάμαι και μια φορά που δεν μπορούσα να ξεράσω με τίποτα! και είχα φάει ένα ταψι παστίστιο...αλλά δεν μπορούσα να κάνω εμετό...ο δαίμονας δεν μπορούσε να βγει απο μέσα μου και κόντεβα να τρελαθώ...δεν υπέρχε περίπτωση να μη φύγει το φαγητό απο μέσα μου...έτσι πήρα την πιο σιχαμερή απόφαση...γέμισα μα χούφτα με ακκαθαρσίες από την τουαλέτα και την ύπια....και έτσι ξέρασα και λυτρώθηκα!
σας τα λέω αυτά για να δείτε το πόσο βαθια ήμουν χωμένη σε αυτο που λέγεται νευροβουλιμία....νομίζω είχα φτάσει στο αίσχατο σημείο που μπορει κανείς να φτάσει!
κι ομως βρίκα τι δύναμη και λιτρώθηκα!
έχουν πέρασει 3 χρόνια απο την τελευταία φορά που έκανα εμετό!
αν με δείτε τώρα δε θα πιστέψετε οτι έζησα κατι τέτοιο για τόσα χρόνια!
το άφησα πίσω μου χιλιόμετρα και τώρα πετάω στους ορανούς που επέλεξα εγω.έχω τη ζωή στα χέρια μου και είμαι ευτυχισμένη.αγάπησα τον εαυτό μου και του προσφερω όλα οσα του είχα στερήσει...οταν ήμουν χωμένη στα σκατά είχα ορκιστει πως αν τα καταφέρω ποτε και ξεφύγω θα βοηθήσω όσους μπορώ να πετύχουν το ίδιο...
είμαι εδω με θέληση και δύναμη να σταθω δίπλα σε όποιον το έχει αναγκη....σαν νιώθω ισως όσο κανένας ....και αυτό γιατι το έζησα!οποιος θέλει προσωπική επικοινωνία το mail μου ειναι [email protected]

----------


## smoke08

Γεια σου Κική!Έχω διαβάσει προηγούμενα post σου και περίμενα πώς και πώς να ξαναμπείς στο φόρουμ. Έχω τόοοοσα να σε ρωτήσω! Πολλές φορές σκέφτομαι κι εγώ αυτό που περιγράφεις στην αρχή, πως θέλω κάποιος να ανοίξει το μυαλό μου και να βγάλει αυτά που μολύνουν τη σκέψη μου...
Με σένα τι έγινε; Τι ακριβώς άλλαξε και έγινες καλά; Έγινε απ'τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη ή με μικρές προόδους κάθε φορά; Πριν από λίγο καιρό είχα παρουσιάσει μεγάλη βελτίωση, είχα μειώσει τα επεισόδια κατά πολύ και νόμιζα ότι γινόμουν καλά.Τώρα όμως υποτροπίασα πάλι και φοβάμαι συνέχεια πως δε θα περάσει ποτέ...

----------


## free

καλημερα..kikh απλα συγχαρητηρια...δεν εχω κατι αλλο να πω..ειναι ενα μαθημα ζωης για εμας αυτο..ειλικρινα η δυναμη σου να ξεπερασεις ολο αυτο τον τον γολγοθα ειναι απεριγραπτη...και τα καταφερες...προφανως αντιληφθηκες οτι εχανες την ζωη σου,την υποσταση σου...δεν εχω φτασει στο σημειο το δικο σου ποτε και ομως ενιωθα και νιωθω πολλες στιγμες ακομα κατακερματισμενη...θυμωνω με τον εαυτο μου γιατι υποσυνειδητα καταλαβαινω οτι του κανω κακο...και αυτο με πειραζει τελικα...ωρες-ωρες ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη και εκεινες τις ωρες αντλω πολυ δυναμη, γινομαι χαρουμενη, ευδιαθετη, το προσωπο μου λαμπει στην κυριολεξια...και εκεινες τις ωρες λεω οτι ειμαι καλα, οτι θα ειμαι για παντα καλα γιατι αυτη η ζωη μου ανηκει!..τελικα γυρναω και παλι πισω....σε αυτην την μαυριλα που μου πλακωνει την ψυχη κ μου μαυριζει την υπαρξη..σε αυτην την εμμονη που πραγματικα μου εχει στερησει χρονια απο την ζωη μου...τελοσπαντων..παρολα αυτα συνεχιζω να εχω πιστη σε μενα, στο οτι θα γινω καλα καποια στιγμη..δεν ξερω ποια θα ειναι αυτη η στιγμη αλλα θα ειναι!...
φιλια!

----------


## femalethess

μετά απο τόσα χρόνια που έχουν περάσει και έχω αφήσει πίσω μου το πρόβλημα έχω να πω οτι τελικά δεν υπάρχει συνταγή για να ξεπεράσει κανείς κάτι τέτοιο...ούτε ψυχοφάρμακα βοηθούν ούτε τίποτα!το μυστικό βρίσκεται μέσα μας...σε εκείνα τα κομμάτια που φοβόμαστε να αποδεχτούμε...το μυστικό είναι να αποδεχτούμε τον εαυτό μας έτσι όπως είναι και να τον αγαπήσουμε.εγώ ειλικρινά είχα φτάσει ένα βήμα πριν το θάνατο και μισό χιλιοστό πριν την παράνοια...το πέρασα ίσως στη χειρότερη μορφή που θα μπορούσε κανείς να το ζήσει....χωρίς υπερβολές!είναι η ωμή αλήθεια!σε εκείνο ακριβώς το λεπτό σημείο μάζαψα όση δύναμη μου είχε απομείνει και αποφάσισα να με αγαπήσω...να δω τα καλά μου,να αγαπήσω το σώμα μου,να κερδίσω πίσω τη ζωή μου!δε έβαλα σαν στόχο το να μην κάνω εμετό!στόχο έβαλα να βρω τι είναι αυτό που με οδηγεί στους εμετούς...όσες φορές προσπάθησα απλά να κόψω τους εμετούς πολύ γρήγορα ξανακοιλούσα.οταν βρήκα το πρόβλημα και άρχισα να το παλεύω τότε απλά συνειδητοποίησα οτι έχω μήνες να κάνω εμετό!βρείτε τρόπους να κάνετε τη ζωή σας πιο όμορφη!πιο γεμάτη!πιο χαρούμενη!βρείτε το πρόβλημα και πολεμίστε το!
αυτό έκανα!και αυτά που προσωπικά έπρεπε να παλεψω ήταν πολλά , βαθιά,τραύματα που ακόμα κουβαλώ αλλα έμαθα να ζω μαζί τους!
δε θέλω ουτε συγχαρητήρια ουτε μπράβο.όλα όσα σας λέω τα λεω για να σας δείξω οτι όταν θέλουμε όλα μπορούμε να τα παλέψουμε!ακόμα και τα πιο ακραία!και μπορούμε γιατι η δύναμη μέσα μας είναι τεράστια!μη φοβάστε να την δείξετε!

----------


## smoke08

Τότε δε θα σου πω συγχαρητήρια, ούτε μπράβο. Μόνο "σ'ευχαριστώ". Μου έδωσες πολλή δύναμη με το χθεσινό σου post. Μπορεί να εξακολουθώ να έχω επεισόδια, και μάλιστα σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερο βαθμό απ'ό,τι πριν από λίγο καιρό,κι όμως, αισθάνομαι ότι είμαι πολύ κοντά στο να το ξεπεράσω. Έχω σταματήσει να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου με το να προσπαθώ να μην πάρω βάρος ή να αποβάλλω αυτά που έχω φάει. Επίσης, έχω αρχίσει να συνειδητοποιώ ότι ίιιισως και να έχω διαστρεβλωμένη εικόνα για το σώμα μου.
Τις τελευταίες μέρες συνέβη κάτι πολύ αστείο. Μάλλον κωμικοτραγικό! Που με έκανε να συνειδητοποιήσω ότι αυτά που σκέφτομαι είναι παρανοϊκά. Που λέτε, πριν τρεις μέρες, η αδερφή μου μου είπε κάτι του στυλ "κοίτα το μωρέ, τι κοκκαλιάρικο που είναι!". Να σημειώσω ότι τους τελευταίους μήνες έχω πάει πέντε κιλά και το ηθικό μου έχει πέσει πολύ. Λίγη ώρα αργότερα, η μητέρα μου με είδε να ετοιμάζομαι για να βγω και σχολίασε "τι κουκλάρα κόρη έχω εγώ"! Και τι σκέφτηκα η ηλίθια;Ότι έχουν αρχίσει να υποψιάζονται το μου συμβαίνει και ήθελαν να μου ανεβάσουν το ηθικό! Δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να δεχτώ τα θετικά τους σχόλια! Την επόμενη μέρα, επισκέφτηκα την ξαδέρφη μου που είχε να με δει πάρα πολύ καιρό. Τότε ήμουν 44 κιλά και αρκετά αδύνατη, και στεναχωριόμουν που θα με έβλεπε τώρα που έχω "παχύνει". Ωστόσο, όταν με είδε μου είπε "Ουάου, έχεις κάνει πολύ ωραίο σώμα!" Αυτό ήταν! Ήμουν πια σίγουρη ότι έχουν συνεννοηθεί μεταξύ τους να μου κάνουν κομπλιμέντα για να νιώσω καλά!Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν σήμερα...Βγήκα από το σπίτι ύστερα από πολύ καιρό, για να κάνω κάτι δουλειές. Στο δρόμο, δύο τύποι μου την έπεσαν, λέγοντάς μου "κούκλα, καλή Ανάσταση".Πραγματικά, μου φάνηκε αδιανόητο! Πιο αληθοφανές θα μου φαινόταν να μου έλεγαν "χοντρούλα". Η κατάσταση κορυφώθηκε όταν ξαναβγήκα για μια άλλη δουλειά και άλλοι δυο τύποι μου έκαναν κομπλιμέντα στο δρόμο.
Και αναρωτιέμαι ρε γαμώτο...τόσο χαμηλή αυτοπεποίθηση έχω;Που μου φαίνεται πιο πιθανό να έχουν συννενοηθεί...όλα τα αγόρια της Αθήνας να μου κάνουν επίτηδες κομπλιμέντα, από το να δεχτώ ότι ΟΝΤΩΣ είμαι όμοφη και δεν πάει κάτι στραβά με το σώμα μου;;;
Μετά από αυτό, νομίζω ότι έχω αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες, Κική, ότι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠ'ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ και όλα τα άλλα θα διορθωθούν.
Και κάτι άλλο: έχω κι εγώ ορκιστεί άπειρες φορές πως όταν γίνω καλά, θα βοηθήσω κι εγώ άλλα άτομα να αποφύγουν αυτόν τον εφιάλτη. Ελπίζω, λοιπόν, σύντομα να είμαι στη δική σου θέση!

----------


## femalethess

σε περιμένω στην απέναντι πλευρά smoke08!είναι καλύτερα εδώ και θα το καταλάβεις σύντομα!!!:-)

----------


## smoke08

Είμαι η smoke και φοβάμαι... Φοβάμαι πως έχω αποδεχτεί την ήττα μου και δεν κάνω κάτι για να το παλέψω... Πως τα επεισόδια έχουν γίνει πια μέρος της ζωής μου και, όταν συμβαίνουν, τα αντιμετωπίζω με απάθεια... Πως είμαι αδύναμη κι ανίκανη να τα καταφέρω...
Μακάρι να μπορούσε κάποιος να μου πει ποιο είναι το μυστικό για να γίνω καλά. Να μου έλεγε "πρέπει να κάνεις αυτό κι αυτό και σε λίγο καιρό θα το ξεπεράσεις". Ή μάλλον, μακάρι να υπήρχε κάποιο μυστικό για να γίνω καλά. Γιατί έχω πια καταλάβει τι χρειάζεται για να το ξεπεράσω, και δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν είμαι τόσο δυνατή... Έχω εξανλτηθεί από το κακό που έχω κάνει στον εαυτό μου και από τις προσπάθειες να επανορθώσω...
Χθες το βράδυ έμεινα ξύπνια πολλές ώρες και έκανα άσχημες σκέψεις. Ήταν εφιαλτικό... Αλλά κι όταν κοιμάμαι έχω αρχίσει να βλέπω εφιάλτες. Πολλές φορές, μάλιστα, είτε μου έχει συμβεί επεισόδιο είτε όχι, βλέπω πως καταβροχθίζω τεράστιες ποσότητες φαγητού και ξυπνάω ταραγμένη και μου παίρνει αρκετή ώρα για να συνειδητοποιήσω αν είναι αλήθεια ή όχι!
Σήμερα ξεκινάει άλλη μια μέρα...Πόσες φορές άραγε το έχω πει αυτό; Πόσες φορές έχω ξυπνήσει με την ελπίδα ότι το προηγούμενο επεισόδιο θα είναι το τελευταίο; Σήμερα δεν ελπίζω πια τίποτα. Απλά θα προσπαθήσω να μην το σκέφτομαι για να μη μου συμβεί... Σήμερα θα κλειστώ πάλι μέσα. Δε θέλω να με δει κανείς έτσι. Σήμερα είμαι, για πρώτη φορά, απαισιόδοξη...

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και απλα προσπαθω να μην ξανακυλησω...χτες χωρις να εχω κανει επεισοδιο η και τετοιο, μου την εδωσε και εμεινα μεσα ολη μερα...το ιδιο θα κανω και σημερα φυσικα...αυτο μου ενοχλει περισσοτερο ειναι οτι αυτο που με απασχολει περισσοτερο ειναι να χασω τα κιλα και μετα ολα τα υπολοιπα, π.χ το αν θα ειμαι καλα...βαζω σε δευτερη μοιρα την ψυχικη και σωματικη μου ακεραιοτητα και το μονο πραγμα που με απασχολει ειναι να διωξω αυτα τα ρημαδοκιλα που χωρις υπερβολη μου κανουν την ζωη μου ΚΟΛΑΣΗ...το ξερω οτι αν ημουν αδυνατη ολα θα ηταν διαφορετικα....πιο ευτυχισμενη, απαλλαγμενη απο αυτο το τεραστιο βαρος που αισθανομαι οτι κουβαλαω...2 αρνια δεν ειναι και λιγα συγκριτικα με αυτο που ημουν...ολα θα ηταν καλυτερα τοτε..και ωρες-ωρες νιωθω οτι δεν μπορω να το παλεψω οπως πρεπει, οτι δεν εχω την δυναμη να το καταπολεμησω εννοωντας φυσικα την απωλεια των κιλων και οχι την αποκτηση μιας κανονικης ροης στην ζωη μου κατα την οποια θα ημουν ευτυχισμενη και εχοντας επιπλεον βαρος...εδω και 3 χρονια η ζωη μου εχει παψει πραγματικα να υπαρχει...ειχα σταματησει να κανω βλακειες του τυπου: θα μεινω μεσα για να μην με δει ο κοσμος(που μεταξυ μας πλεον ολοι σε αυτα τα κιλα με εχουν συνηθισει) και τωρα τις ξανααποκτησα...ο'τι χειροτερο..παλι θα αρχιζουν να με παρεξηγουν κ.τ.λ...αλλα δεν με νοιαζει για τους αλλους..με νοιαζει μονο να ειμαι αδυνατη, τιποτα αλλο δεν με νοιαζει στην ζωη μου τωρα...αλλα τι λεω¨????...εννοειται πως με νοιαζει για τους αλλους...αυτο ειναι που με εχει αρρωστησει....να αδυνατισω για να δουν οι αλλοι την κορμαρα μου..αυτο δεν μας νοιαζει ολες??...μην κρυβομαστε....για τους αλλους θελουμε να χασουμε τα κιλα, για να μας εκτιμησουν περισσοτερο,να καμαρωνουν το υπεροχο σωμα που εχουμε, να εχουμε περισσοτερες κατακτησεις, να εχουμε επιβραβευση....τελικα ποιος ο λογος???.....ειχα χασει και δεν αλλαξε τιποτα...τιποτα ομως...ισα-ισα που κλεινομουν σπιτι για να μην δουν οι αλλοι οτι πηγα απο 56 κιλα σε 56.1...ελεος!....ημουν σχολειο τοτε και εκλαιγα καθε μερα μεσα στην ταξη μονη μου για την ζωη που χανω...ειχα καταληξει να τρωω ελαχιστα για να γινω αποδεκτη, κατι που τελικα δεν ισχυε πουθενα αλλου παρα μονο στο μυαλο μου...μια δηθεν ευτυχια και τιποτα παραπανω...η αδυνατη φιλη μου που ηθελα να της μοιασω οσο δεν παει με λυποταν πια και μου εφερνε σοκολατες να φαω(εννοειται πως τις πετουσα στα σκουπιδια)...μου φερνε σοκολατες οχι επειδη ειχα καταντησει καπως εμφανισιακα(δηλαδη σε σημειο απροχωρητο) απλα επειδη η χαλια ψυχολογια μου φαινοταν απο χιλιομετρα....το προσωπο μου ηταν με μαυρους κυκλους και συνεχεια ολοι στην αιθουσα(μεχρι και οι καθηγητες) με ρωτουσαν τι εχω..μηπως τελικα αυτο με ικανοποιουσε?.....να ασχολουνται ολοι μαζι μου...? μαλλον!..εχω κανει διαφορα για να προκαλω το ενδιαφερον τους αλλωστε..οπως ολες μας...για τους αλλους το κανουμε...ωστε τελικα να καταφερουμε, τι?...τιποτα!..το βιωσα και θα το λεω και θα το φωναζω...αδυνατισα και δεν καταφερα τιποτα μα τιποτα ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ!...συνειδητοποιηστε για ποιους και γιατι θελετε να αδυνατισετε και εκει κρυβετε το μυστικο...αν δεν το κανετε για εσας, δεν προκειται να πετυχει ποτε η προσπαθεια..ποτε ομως....
smoke μην χαλας την ζωη σου...εισαι μια χαρα κοπελα..ειναι αμαρτια...οταν σου ρχονταια αρνητικες σκεψεις σκεψου οτι υπαρχουν πολυυυυυ χειροτερες καταστασεις απο αυτες...σκεψου στην τελικη οτι υπαρχουν ατομα με τα τριπλα κιλα σου ..τοτε τι θα εκανες?,,,μην μου πεις οτι η ψυχολογια ειναι μια και δεν αλλαζει...πιστεψε με οτι αν ησουν πιο παχια, θα χες πιασει πατο....σεβασου τα κιλακια σου και εκτιμησε τα πριν να ειναι αργα....και σκεψου απλα αυτα που εγραωα παραπανω!..
καλη προσπαθεια....

----------


## femalethess

ολα αυτα ποθ περιγραφετε....τα εχω ζήσει!ιδιες σκεψεις,ίδιες εικόνες....ξέρω πως νιώθεις,σε ξέρω,πριν μιλήσεις σε καταλαβαίνω...δε σε νοιάζει αν ζεις η αν πεθαίνεις,αν είσαι στην κόλαση,αν η ζωή σου καταστρέφετε...το μόνο που σε νοιάζει είναι να τρως να ξερνάς και να ζυγίζεσαι!πέρνεις 100 γραμμαρια και η φρίκη σε κατακλίζει!χάνεις 100 γραμμάρια και νομίζεις οτι είσαι ο θεός!τα έχω ζήσει όλα αυτά...Ο Λ Α!!! πριν είπες πως αν ήσουν αδύνατη η ζωη σου θα ήταν διαφορετική και όμορφη.ΛΑΘΟΣ! τότε θα έβρισκες κάτι άλλο να σε ενοχλεί...θα σε ενοχλούσε η μύτη σου,το στόμα σου ,τα αφτια σου...θα έβρισκες που να σε ενοχλεί σίγουρα! οποτε είναι λάθος αυτό που λες! η ζωή σου θα γίνει διαφορετική και όμορφη οταν βρεις τις πραγματικές αιτίες που σε κάνουν να μην αγαπάς τον εαυτό σου! έχεις προσέξει πόσοι άνθρωποι γύρω μας είναι χοντροι ,ασχημοι,με καμμενα πρόσωπα και όμως είναι τόσο ευτυχισμενοι???ΠΟΛΛΟΙ!!!
και αυτό γιατι έμαθαν να αγαπουν τον εαυτό τους!κι εσυ αξίζει να τον αγαπήσεις και να του δώσεις την φροντίδα που του αξίζει!
και μου λες οτι την αιτία την βρίκες αλλα δεν έχεις τη δύναμη να την πολεμίσει!
και σε ρωτάω!εχεις τη δύναμη να καταστρεφεις τον εαυτο σου και να σαπίζεις εν γνωση σου τα μέσα σου και δεν έχεις τη δύναμη να νικήσεις την αιτία????
δεν το πιστευω!εχεις τεράστια δύναμη αλλα δεν την βλέπεις επειδη δε σε έκαναν ποτε να τη δεις!
σου τη δειχνω όμως εγω!εγω την βλεπω σε σενα και ας μη σε ξερω!κοιτα σε εναν καθρεφτη και δες την κι εσυ!
το χρωστας στον εαυτο σου και σε οσα ονειρα εκανες σαν παιδι!!!

----------


## femalethess

δε ξέρω αν σας κουράζω με όσα λεω...θα μπορούσα να μιλάω αιώνες για ολα αυτά!νιωθω οτι εχω ενα ηφαιστειο μέσα μου που θέλει να σας πει οσα μπορει ,οσα προλαβαινει...και η δικη μου η αιτια που με εριξε στις βουλιμιες ηταν μεγάλη!και ομως τη νίκησα με μια δύναμη που δεν πιστευα οτι την εχω! την ιδια δυναμη την εχετε κι εσεις!δεν ειμαι κανενα φαινομενο!απλα ειχα διψα για οσα δεν μπορεσα και δε με αφηναν να ζησω!και εκανα βηματακια μικρα και σταθερα μεχρι που περασα απεναντι!είμαι διπλα σας να το ξέρετε!σαν φιλη πιο αληθινη και απο τα πιο αληθινα!

----------


## marou_laki

Ειμαι καλα αν κ λιγο πεσμενη σημερα γιατι αντι να χασω πηρα μερικα γραμμαρια παρολο που δν εχω ξεφυγει και οχι δν περιμενω να αδιαθετησω...Δεν ξερω τι φταιει αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα το ξεπερασω.
.
Δυνατα κοριτσια!Μην το βαζετε κατω...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ...ΕΧΩ ΑΗΔΙΑΣΕΙ ΠΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ..ΒΑΡΕΘΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η 14Η ΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ.ΕΧΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΠαΣΧΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΒΡΑΔΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΟΛΟΙ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΑΝ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ...Δ Ε Ν Θ Ε Λ Ω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ΤΟ ΣΙΧΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΝΤΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ????ΙΣΩΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ....ΑΛΛΟΠΡΟΣΑΛΟ ΛΙΓΟ ΑΥΤΟ Ε????
ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΛΕΝΕ ΚΑΙ ΗΠΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΠΟΤΗΡΙ ΧΥΜΟ.ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΤΟΟΟΟΟΟΣΟ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΕΜΕΤΟ...ΕΧ8ΕΣ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΕΧΩ ΒΓΑΛΕΙ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΒΔΟΜΜΑΔΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΔΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ .ΑΠΟΒΙΤΑΜΙΝΩΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ.ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑΝ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΡΤΙΖΟΝΟΥΧΑ ΚΡΕΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΝΩ ΠΡΩΙ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΟΔΗΓΦΗΣΩ ΚΑ8ΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑ 10 ΜΕΡΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΚΑΛΕΙ ΕΝΤΟΝΗ ΥΠΝΗΛΙΑ????ΓΙΑΤΙ?ΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ?ΚΑΤΙ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΜΙΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΨΟΥΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΣΑΝ ΣΘΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΤΟ ΚΟΒΩ.ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ Ε3ΕΤΑΣΙΣ ΑΙΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΞΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΧΑΜΗΛΟ ΚΑΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑΤΡΙΟ...ΔΛΔ???ΤΙ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ?ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΤΕ?

----------


## marou_laki

Συγγνωμη ονειροπαγιδα...ποσα κιλα εισαι;Αυτα π λες μ φαινονται υπερβολικα δν ξερω αν μπορω νασε βοηθησω εγω η κανενας αλλος..μαλλον πρεπει να επισκεφτεις εναν ειδικο αν δν το εχεις κανει ηδη...
.
To να εχεις να φας 14 μερες μ προκαλει εντυπωση πως μπορεις κ στεκεσαι στα ποδια σου...Πριν εναμιση χρονο ημουν 50 κιλα με 1.71 υψος,δν ειχα καθολου λιπος πανω μ λογω της σκληρης χρονιας γυμναστικης κ παρολο π ετρωγα λιγη πρωτεινη κ σαλατα ολη μερα δλδ γυρω στις 200-400 θερμιδες τη μερα ,λιποθυμουσα συχνα κ μετα τη προπονηση εχανα το κοσμο ολο...
.
Συνελθε κουκλα μ!Το φαγητο δν πρεπει να μας προκαλει αηδια.Πρεπει να τρωμε για να ζουμε κ οχι να ζουμε για να τρωμε φυσικα.
.
Περιμενω να ακουσω νεα σου,ευχαριστα

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

to γνωριμο σε αυτα που ειπες ειναι οι λυποθυμιες.βασικα δεν 3ερω αν ειναι λυπο8ιμιες ...πεφτω χανω τισ αισ8ησεις μου βουιζουν τα αυτια μου δε μπορω να κουνη8ω αλλα τα ματια μου ειναι ανοιχτα βλεπω τα παντα.οταν συμβαινει αυτο 2 μερες συνεχομενα παω στο νοσοκομειο 7 φορες μου εχει συμβει αυτο.με βαζουν στην βραχεια μου βαζουν εναν κιτρινο ορο και σε 3-4 ωρες φευγω.δε νομιζω οτι τα κιλα μου ειν αι λιγα ειμαι 1,64-1.65 υψος και τα κιλα μου με χ8εσινη μετρηση ειναι 50.5.
το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι με βομβαρδισαν ολοι με κουλουρια γλυκα εχω απιστευτες ποσοτητες σπιτι και ο αντρας μου μετραει να δει αν εφαγα .η μαμα μου συνεχεια με ρωταει τι εφαγα.σημερα γιορταζε η κορουλα μου εκανα 2-3 μεζεδακια και ηρ8αν φιλοιυ και γονεισ σπιτι.ενα λεπτο μπηκα τουαλετα ειχα πιει προηγουμενος ενα ποτηρι χυμο.ενιωσα σα να ειχα φαει ενα αρνι.πηγα αμεσως και το εβγαλα.η πορτα χτυπησε πανω απο 3 φορες να ρςτησουν τι γινεται και αν ειμαι καλα.ουτε να παει στην τουαλετα κανεισ δε μπορει?απαντουσα.

----------


## mariakou

Καλή μου, η σοβαρή διαταραχή της συγκέντρωσης του καλίου και του νατρίου στον οργανισμό σημαίνει και θάνατος αν φτάσει στο απροχώρητο και συμβαίνει κυρίως λόγω του εμετού. Αυτό το άτιμο το κάλιο μέχρι και την καρδιά μας ελέγχει. Το νάτριο συμμετέχει στη μετάδοση των μηνυμάτων του νευρικού μας συστήματος, το οποίο χωρίς νάτριο απλά σαλτάρει. Και αυτους τους ηλεκτρολύτες, όπως λέγονται, τους παίρνουμε με τη διατροφή. Ο ορός που σου βάζουν υποκαθιστά εν μέρει τα ιχνοστοιχεία, τους ηλεκτρολύτες και τα θρεπτικά συστατικά, που σου λείπουν, αλλά σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστήσει την κανονική διατροφή.

Αυτα ενημερωτικά. Ελπίζω να βοήθησαν να κατανοήσεις τι συμβαίνει στον οργανισμό σου.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

se eyxaristw polu pou mpPHKES ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΛΤΑΡΙΣΜΕΝΟς Ο ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΜΥ ...ΤΟ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ.ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΟΣΟ ΓΕΛΟΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΓΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ.ΜΕ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΡΥΩΝΩ , ΤΡΕΜΩ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΚΤΙΚΑ, ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΗΚΩ8Ω ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΝΑΠΕ ΝΙΩ 8Ω ΤΟΣΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ...ΚΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΩ.

----------


## mariakou

Σε καταλαβαίνω, όχι επειδή βρίσκομαι στη θέση σου, αλλά θα σου φανεί παράξενο, επειδή καπνίζω. Όσο κι αν ξέρω ότι με σκοτώνει, μου κλείνει τα αγγεία, μου διαλύει εγκεφαλικά κύτταρα, κλπ δεν μπορώ να το σταματήσω. Ίσως το μυστικό βρίσκεται στη θέληση, που ούτε εσύ ούτε εγώ έχουμε. Ίσως χρειαζόμαστε ένα καλό κίνητρο ή ακόμα χειρότερα ένα καλό ταρακούνημα... μέχρι και ακρωτηριασμένο λόγω τσιγάρου έχω δει, αλλά δεν έχω σταματήσει. Οπότε κατανοώ τη δυσκολία σου να σταματήσεις, ακόμα κι αν ξέρεις ότι σε σκοτώνεις.

Τα παιδιά που έχουν περάσει το ίδιο λούκι με εσένα και είναι τώρα σε καλύτερη κατάσταση, πιστεύω ότι μπορούν να σε βοηθήσουν- να σε στηρίξουν.Γι'αυτό μείνε εδώ μαζί μας, κάτι καλό θα βγει...

----------


## ratataplan

Dreamcatcher κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής ή βιταμίνες εμπλουτισμένες με ιχνοστοιχεία ίσως σε βοηθήσουν λίγο. Έχεις δοκιμάσει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ΔΕ 3ΕΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΩς ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΛΗΡΩΜΤΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΥΠΟΨΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΠΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΕ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΜΥ ΕΓΡΑΠΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΜΟΡΑΛ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΛΙΑΧ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΛΛΟ.ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΓΚΥΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΔΩΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ.ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΦΥΔΑΤΩΣΗ?Η ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑ8ΟΣ?

----------


## mariakou

Ναι για την αφυδάτωση είναι και έχει κάλιο κ' νάτριο μέσα. Καλύτερα πάρτο.

----------


## ratataplan

Το αλμοραλ πόρτο οπωσδήποτε. Αναπληρώνει χαμένους καταλύτες και ιχνοστοιχεία του οργανισμού που χάνονται με τους εμετούς και τυχών διάρροιες. Δεν είναι για να ευχαριστιέσαι. Εκτός αν προτιμάς να σε πάνε σηκωτή σε κάνα νοσοκομείο, να σου μπήξουνε ορούς και να δεις μετά τι ωραία φαγητά θα τρως εκεί.

----------


## angel_sky

Dreamcatcher εχω νευριασει μαζι σου- μαζι μου- με ολους μας!
και εγω λεω στο αγορι μου ¨εχε μου εμπιστοσυνη" καθε φορα που αργω στην τουαλλετα 
αλλα ξερω οτι εχει δικιο που δεν μου εχει. Πως να μου εχει δηλαδή?
Κάνω "διαιτα" , γυμναστική (μανιωδώς πια), εμετούς και πηρα και χαπί xenical!!!
ολα μαζί δηλαδή!!!
η κολλήτη μου που ειναι γιατρός μου ειπέ οτι αν συνεχίσω θα πεθάνω, αλλα εγω εκει.
και δεν χανω και τιποτα -ενα κιλο σε 2 εβδομαδές με το ζόρι!

εσυ , ομως εισαι 50 κιλά οχι 73,
εχεις μια κορούλα που αν παθείς κατι θα μεγαλώσει χωρις μαμά, αλλά και να μην πάθεις 
τι παράδειγμα της δίνεις- θελεις να γίνει σαν και εμάς!!?

----------


## free

dreamcatcher ειναι λογικο να ανησυχουν για σενα αλλα εσυ δεν τους πιστευεις...ή μπορει και να τους πιστευεις απλα θελεις να στρεψεις το ενδιαφερον τους πανω σου...δεν θα κατσω να σε παρηγορησω...ξερουμε ολοι πολυ καλα τον λογο που το κανουμε και με νευριαζει αυτη η κατασταση,..το κανουμε για να προκαλεσουμε το ενδιαφερον των γυρω μας....για να μην σταματησουν να νοιαζονται για εμας...γι αυτο το κανουμε...οταν ειχα παει "και καλα" μνα αυτοκτονησω μια μερα ημουν μονη με την αδερφη μου στο σπιτι και καθως πηγαινα στην κουζινα για να παρω¨τα χαπια φωναζα:"εγω τωρα θα αυτοκτονησω, εγω τωρα θα πεθανω"....σαν κωμωδια μοιαζει τωρα που το σκεφτομαι...και ξερεις γιατι??...γιατι δεν το κανα για κανεναν αλλο λογο παρα μονο για να της κινησω το ενδιαφερον...αν ηθελα να πεθανω, θα τα παιρνα τα χαπια και θα ψοφαγα να τελειωνουμε με αυτη την υποθεση...αλλα δεν ηθελα..κανεις δεν εγκαταλειπει τοσο ευκολα την ζωη γιατι κατα βαθος ξερουμε οτι ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η ζωη μας...ειναι δωρο...αλλα καθομαστε και αναλωνομαστε στις ηλιθιοτητες που μας τριβελιζουν το κεφαλι,ε?...γιατι περι ηλιθιοτητας ειναι...εχεις ενα κοριτσακι..το ξερεις οτι τα παιδια καταλαβαινουν το παραμικρο που συμβαινει στους γονεις...εχουν διαισθηση και ξερουν να αντιλαμβανονται οτι κατι δεν παει καλα...και πιστεψε με, θα ακολουθησει τα βηματα σου...θες να γινει το παιδακι σου ιδιο με σενα?..ιδιο με μας?..ιδιο με τοσες σαν εμας?...αν δεν το χεις καταλαβει, λειτουργεις εγωιστικα με αυτη σου την συμπεριφορα....καταλαβε το τωρα πριν να ειναι αργα...αρχισε να ζεις ΓΙΑ το παιδι σου, ΜΕ το παιδι σου...γιατι τωρα σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ζεις μαζι του...ειααι πολυυυυυ μακρια απο αυτο/....και το παιδι καταλαβαινει....μην το κανεις δυστυχισμενο....γιατι μετα δεν θα υπαρχει επαναφορα!...τι θες δηλαδη???...θα τρελαθω..να πας ποσα κιλα???.....40.....???....ξερεις τι θα πεις τοτε?./..οτι δεν σου αρεσουν και οτι θες να πας 30!...στην τελικη τ θες να γινεις ?σκελετος.....οι σκελετοι ζουν αλλου, δεν ζουν εδω....!και ειδικα αν εχουν και παιδακια....σκεψου το παιδι σου, δν σου λεω τιποτα αλλο....γιατι καταλαβαονει, αυτο μην το ξεχνας...εγω ειμαι 82 κιλα...τι να κανω?να πεθανω??...ε, οχι πια ..αρκετα...δεν πεθαινω για κανεναν...οσοι με αγαπανε, με αγαπανε αι ετσι οπως ειμαι...ειμαι ο ιδιος ανθρωπος, η ιδια κοπελα με τα ιδια ψυχικα χαρακτηριστικα, με τα ιδια προτερηματα, με τα ιδια ελαττωματα...και αν καποιος δεν με δεχτει ετσι πολυ απλα δεν αξιζει την αγαπη και το ενδιαφερον μου...καταλαβες???.....δεν εισαι αρρωστη..μπορεις να το καταπολεμησεις...και το ξερεις οτι μπορεις απλα επαναπαυεσαι...εισαι ευτυχισμενη τωρα???...εισαι ευτυχισμενη πο κανεις εμετο εναν χυμο??....που μενεις νηστικη 14 μερες??..τι ειναι αυτα??.....να πεθανεις θες??...ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΜΕ....οποτε μην πας να κανεις στον εαυτο σου κατι που θα τον μετανιωσεις μετα..θα γραψω κατι που το γραφω πρωτη φορα στο forum αλλα θελω να γινει πραγματικα σεβαστο και προπαντων KATANOHTO...οταν ειχα αδυνατισει πολυ μου σταματησε η περιοδος 15-16 μηνες.....οταν ξαναπηαρ το βαρος(επρεπε να φτασω τα 70 για να ξεκινησει η περιοδος μου) οι γιατροι ειπαν στους γονεις μου οτι εχω προξενησει τετοιο προβλημα στα ορμονικα μου που παιζεται να μην μπορω να κανω παιδια....ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ λιγο??....σκεφτειτε ολες λιγο την ψυχολογια μου...να ειμαι ΤΙ χωρις παιδια...που προσωπικα τα λατρευω....στειρα?...ποιος αντρας θα με θελει στειρα??ε??....αναλογιστειτε λιγο το κακο που μου εκανα...ειναι λιγο αργα ομως για να το σκεφτομαι τωρα, ε??μαλλλον...οταν ημουν αδυνατη νομιζα οτι μου το ελεγαν για το κακο μου να παχυνω...αυτο που νομιζα ομως με κατεστρεψε κυριολεκτικα...ακομα ειμαι συνεχεια με εξετασεις...τι καταφερα??..να χασω τον εαυτο μου, να καταστρεψω την ζωη μου και να υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να μεινω στειρα....ωραια, ε??ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη για το κακο που μου εκανα..καμαρωνω για μενα??....dreamcatcher ελεος...για αυτοσ ου λεω...σεβασου το αγγελουδι σου...αλλες μπορει να μην γευτουν την χαρα της γεννας, την χαρα του να χεις ενα αγγελουδι να σου γεμιζει την υπαρξη..μην χανεις αλλες ωρες....φαε και γελα..μην προτιμας να χανεις την ζωη σου..μπορεις να το αλλαξεις...τελοσπαντων...δεν υπαρχει λογος να πω τιποτα αλλο...κατι τελευταιο...η ζωη ειναι για εμας..ειμαστε ικανες, ειμαστε ομορφες....μην την πεταμε στα σκουπιδια....γιατι θα το μετανιωσουμε και οταν θα γινει αυτο θα ναι απλα αργα....σας παρακαλω συνειδητοποιηστε το λιγο...ΜΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ: GET OVER BULIMIA-ANOREXIA....
φιλια...

----------


## elpida_ed

Έχω μια απορία.Αν το κάνω για να με προσέξουν γιατί το κάνω τα κρυφά;

----------


## ratataplan

Εγώ συμπλέω 100% με αυτά που σου έγραψε η free 
Ελπίδα αν προσέξεις την συμπεριφορά σου και είσαι αυστηρή κριτής του εαυτού σου θα δεις ότι δεν το κάνεις κρυφά. Όλοι αυτό θέλουμε. ΟΛΗ την προσοχή και την αγάπη των γύρο μας να τραβήξουμε πάνω μας.

----------


## free

elpida δεν το κανεις κρυφα..καμια μας δεν το κανει κρυφα...χανεις βαρος ή παιρνεις βαρος ή δεν τρως μπροστα στους αλλους για να προκαλεις την προσοχη..αυτο θες να πετυχεις...την προσοχη και μονο....μπορει να μην σου λειπει τιποτα αλλα εσυ βλεπεις οτι δεν σε προσεχει κανεις...και να λες στον εαυτο σου οτι δεν ειναι ετσι, ετσι ειναι και οντως αν το καλοσκεφτεις, θα το καταλαβεις...φιλια!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

ki egw nomizw πως συμφωνω.το μονο που κανουμε κρυφα ειναι να αποβαλουμε την τροφη απο το στομαχι μασ για ευνοητουσ λογους...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ειμαι σιγουρη οτι η απαντηση σε οτι εχει να κανει με τη βουλιμια ειναι η αγαπη προς τον εαυτο, η αυτοεκτιμηση και η αποδοχη του....
νοιωθω ομως εντελως αδυναμη στο να βοηθησω καποιον να το καταφερει αυτο...ν ανοιξει τα ματια του και να αναγνωρισει την αξια του...
μακαρι να βρεθει για τον καθενα αυτο που θα του κανει το "κλικ" για να συνερθει... αυτο που θα φωτισει τα σκοταδια του...το ευχομαι σε ολους...

----------


## ratataplan

2sweet2b4go10 για να βοηθήσουμε άλλους πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε πρώτα εμάς. Και αυτό είναι δύσκολο έως και ακατόρθωτο. 
Συν Αθηνά και χείρα κείνη (Σωστά το έγραψα?)
Αλλά και μόνο αυτό που κάνουμε να μπαίνουμε εδώ σε αυτό το φόρουμ δείχνει ότι τουλάχιστον έχουμε την διάθεση και τα κότσια, να αναγνωρίσουμε αλλά και να το ξεπεράσουμε. Τι λέτε?

----------


## dexa

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ!!
Χασαμε κατι;;
2sweet2b4go10 αυτο το κλικ οποιος δεν μπορει να το βρει μονος να φωναξει και τους αλλους.Τη αξια εχει η παρεα εδω εαν δεν βοηθαμε.
ΕΛΑ!!ΟΛΟΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓΩΝΑ!!ΨΗΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ!!

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!

----------


## elpida_ed

γεια σας παιδιά.... δεν είμαι καλάααα.... Ξυπνάω και κοιμάμαι με την ίδια σκέψη..."πως πάχυνες έτσι;" Τα πόδια μου, μου φαίνονται τεράστια... δεν θέλω να φάω... δεν θέλω να βγς από το σπίτι... δεν τηέλω να ντυθώ γιατί μπορεί να πέσς πάνων σε κάτι που δεν θα μου κάνει... και o καιρός περνάει και αντί να χάνω πήρα κιόλας.... Πρέπει να πέσω κάτω από τις 900 θερμίδες... αυτό θα κάνω....και χορό?πότε επιτέλους θα ξεκινήσω? Μισώ τη δουλειά μου! δεν μου αφήνει χρόνο να κάνς κάτι για μένα... Μου φταίνε όλα... και είχα κάνει τόση πρόοδο...γιατί να μην μπορώ να χαμογελάσω έτσι απλά; χωρίς λόγο;...γιατί τόση εξάρτηση? τόση αδυναμία;

----------


## RedCircle

Ελπίδα, θέλεις να πάμε σε ένα χορευτικό πάρτυ τη Δευτέρα? 10:30 με 12:30 στο Ελληνικό.... Οι δυό μας... Δυο χοντρές αν θέλεις... δεν θα ξερουμε κανέναν άλλο.... Κάτι σαν έξοδο κινδύνου στο προτείνω... Έτσι... χωρις να το καλοσκεφτούμε... Στη βράση... Να ετοιμαστούμε... να βάλουμε ότι σκ... μας μπαίνει (ότι θέλουμε... δεν υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη ενδυμασία)... να συναντηθούμε κάπου και να πάμε... Κι ότι γίνει... με καταθλιψη με ξεκατάθλιψη... δεν πειράζει... εμείς θα έχουμε πάει! Οτι γινει.... Εισαι?

----------


## elpida_ed

Red όπως είμαι τώρα ειλικρίνα δεν ξέρω.... Ξέρω ότι για να φτιάξει η διάθεση μου πρέπει κι εγώ να κάνω κάτι αλλα δεν έχω διάθεση για τίποτα.... Λεώ να κάνω ένα διάλλειμα, απο δω, από φίλους, από όλα....οπότε ότι αποφασίσω θα σου το στείλω με Mail ok? Σε ευχαριστώ πάντως, είναι ότι καλύτερο μου έχει κάτσει these days και το χαζό είναι ότι θέλω να πάμε, χοντρές αλλά με ρυθμό χαχαχα αλλά το λέω σαν να μην το πιστεύω. Αντικοινωνική περίοδος... σκατά

----------


## RedCircle

Ελπιδάκι... όποτε αισθανθείς καλύτερα... εδώ είμαστε πάλι!!!

Έτσι το πέταξα... μπας και... Εγώ όταν είμαι χάλια κάνω κάτι εξτριμ... αλλοτε πιάνει... αλλοτε όχι...

Ξεκουράσου...take your time... που λέμε... και όταν θέλεις...από ευκαιρίες... ουουου... εδώ είμαστε!!! 

Φιλάκια πολλά

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

κατι βρηκα κα8ως εψαχνα για αδυνατιστικα χαπια
αυτο http://www.fadopharm.gr/product_item...rdid=8&catid=1

το 3ερει κανεισ σας?
υσχυουν αυτα που υποσχεται?

----------


## dexa

Ελπιδα τι κανουμε;;Μας πηρε η κατω βολτα;;Για να συνερθουμε λιγο!!
Καλη μου καταλαβες οτι δεν εχεις σοβαρο προβλημα παχους;;
Τι σε εχει πιασει;;Εισαι 69 και θελεις να φτασεις 56 κιλα και θεωρεις οτι εισαι χοντρη;;
Και το καταπληκτικο ειναι οτι δεν βρισκεις να φορεσεις;;
Τι θελεις ματια μου να φορεσεις και δεν σου κανει στα 69 κιλα;;
Με το συμπαθειο αλλα μια μπατσαρα χρειαζεσαι για να δεις οτι εισαι υπερβολικη!!!!
Ποιος σου ειπε οτι εαν εχεις 13 κιλα παραπανω εισαι χοντρη;;
Ουτε χοντρη μπορει να σου πει κανεις ουτε παχυσαρκη!!Και ρωτω τι εισαι;;Και απαντω.
Μια κοπελια με λιγα πιασιματα εισαι στα επιμαχα σημεια φανταζομαι!!
Ακουσες ποτε την ΜΠΑΡΜΠΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΙΕΤΑΙ;;Ξερεις πια λεω τη Βανα βρε!!
Τα κιλα σου ειναι τετοια που δεν χρειαζεται να πεσεις στα βαρια εξαιτιας τους.
Μπορεις να τα εκμεταλευτεις ,να τα διασκεδασεις και εαν θελεις να τα χασεις!!
ΕΛΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΙΑ!!

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!

----------


## ratataplan

Ελπιδα ΚΡΑΤΑ ΓΕΡΑ. 
Όπως ήρθε η άσχημη αυτή φάση έτσι και θα φύγει.
Είναι καλή ιδέα να πας με την RedCircle για χορό. Πλάκα θα εχει και θα δεις ότι θα φτιάξει η διάθεση

----------


## ratataplan

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> κατι βρηκα κα8ως εψαχνα για αδυνατιστικα χαπια
> αυτο http://www.fadopharm.gr/product_item...rdid=8&catid=1
> 
> το 3ερει κανεισ σας?
> υσχυουν αυτα που υποσχεται?


Το ειχα δει και εγω κάποτε αυτό το χάπι αλλά δεν ειχα τα αποτελέσματα που υπόσχεται.. Αν δεις τα συστατικά του από καθαρούς λιποδιαλυτες εχει την L-Karnitine. Το πρασινο τσαι, η παπαγια και ο ανανας υποτίθεται ότι βοηθούν στην λιποδιαλυση όπως και η Βιταμινη Β6.
Δεν ξερω σε ποσο καλή φάση είναι ο μεταβολισμός σου αλλά αυτό που λέει ότι αφαιρεί και 500 θερμίδες είναι ενα ωραίο ψέμα του marketing που θα σε κάνει να το αγοράσεις. Δεν υπάρχουν τροφές ή σκευάσματα που να αφαιρούν θερμίδες.
Αυτό που εχω δει να εχει αποτελέσματα είναι η γυμναστική. Δυστυχώς αλλά όταν γυμνάζομαι χάνω πάντα έως 3 κιλά με λίγη προσοχή στην διατροφή. Και μάλιστα είναι σε πόντους κατι που σημαίνει ΑΝΕΤΑ ρουχα. Κανένα χάπι δεν με έχει βοηθήσει και τα έχω πάρει σχεδον όλα από xenical μεχρι και καρνιτινη καθαρή. Πάντα η άσκηση με βοήθησε και όχι αυτά τα σκευάσματα από μόνα τους.
Οπότε φίλη μου αν είναι να το πάρεις μη σε παρασύρει η σκέψη ότι από αυτά που τρως θα σου αφαιρέσει 500 θερμίδες γιατί τσάμπα λεφτάκια θα πετάξεις, μπορεί και να πάρεις και κάνα κιλακι γιατί θα αφήνεσαι και θα τρως και λιιιγο παραπάνω και να η απογοήτευση. (Εμενα αυτό το αποτελεσμα ειχε??!)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο...

διασκεδαστής πιτσιρικιών ( και όχι μόνο ) και διάγω μια περίοδο, σχετικής, αμφιθυμίας ( μερικές φορές και αθυμίας ).

Θαρρώ πως κάποιο μυστικό, καλά κρυμμένο, εκκρεμές μηχανικού ρολογιού βρίσκεται μέσα μου, και μία μ' ανεβάαααααζει,μία με κατεβάαααααζει.Περίεργα για τους άλλους, αλλά αρκετά γνώριμα για μένα πράγματα...



---------> @Λιποδιάλυση: Παιδιά πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε όλοι το εξής: Οποιοδήποτε σκεύασμα και να πάρουμε, δεν κάνει λιποδιάλυση, απλά και μόνο, με τη λήψη του!ʼλλωστε μ' αυτήν τη λογική, θα μπορούσαμε να τρώμε ό,τι θέλουμε και μετά ν' ακυρώναμε τη λήψη των θερμίδων!

Μόνο αν ασκηθείς και θέσεις το σώμα σου σε λιποδιαλυτική διαδικασία μπορείς να βοηθηθείς.Τότε θα ενεργήσει η οποιαδήποτε ουσία και θα επιτείνει την καύση του λίπους.

Για τις λιποδιαλυτικές τροφές δε:απ' ό,τι έχω διαβάσει και δει,δεν υπάρχουν!Σύμφωνα με τις περισσότερες έρευνες είναι μύθος, τελικά.

Γενικότερα εγώ είμαι κατά της λήψης ουσιών - έπαιρνα L - carnitine στα προπονητικά μου χρόνια, και μερικοί γνωστοί μου, λεκιθίνη, και νομίζω πως περισσότερο μου άνοιξαν την όρεξη, τ' αμινοξέα.

Βασικά ό,τι και να πάρεις χρειάζεται τρομερά μεγάλη προσοχή, γιατί πολλά από αυτά τα σκευάσματα που κυκλοφορούν στο εμπόριο δεν έχουν φαρμακευτικές εγκρίσεις και τις κατάλληλες πιστοποιήσεις.

Η καλύτερη λιποδιαλυτική διαδικασία είναι το δίπτυχο:

ΑΣΚΗΣΗ - ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ

----------


## jasmine_ed

Δεν είμαι και τόσο καλά. Πάντα όταν βλέπω πως φτιάχνει ο καιρός με πιάνει πανικός και θέλω να χάσω γρήγορα τα περιττά κιλά μου. Πέρσυ τέτοιο καιρό μέχρι το καλοκαίρι είχα χάσει 5 κιλά. Τα έχω ξαναπάρει από τότε εννοείται.... 

Φοβάμαι, γιατί κυλάω ξανά στην κακιά μου συνήθεια. Θέλω να χάσω 7-8 κιλά (για πάντα). Θέλω να φοράω το μαγιώ μου και να νιώθω άνετα φέτος και να μην το αναβάλω για το επόμενο καλοκαίρι. . . Πώς θα γίνει αυτό όμως? Προλαβαίνω?

----------


## elpida_ed

Αχ jasmine, πως σε καταλαβαίνω.... Έχω παραγίνει πάλι και περνάει ο καιρός και αυτό το ρημαδοκαλοκαίρι μοιάζει να έρχεται νςρίτερα και δεν προλαβαίνω δεν προλαβαίνω!!!Έχω αγχωθεί τόσο πολύ και έφαγα ένα tost για πρωινό και το μετάνιωσα... και ακόμα σκέφτομαι τι άλλο να κόψω για να είμαι κορμάτα στην παραλία

----------


## fifika_ed

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΦΙΦΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ
ΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΕΧΑΣΑ 20 ΚΙΛΑ,ΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΤΕΒΗΚΑ 5 ΝΟΥΜΕΡΑ,ΤΙ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΘΕΩΝΟΥΝ?
ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ ΒΡΕ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ. ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΝΑ ΚΟΙΤΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗ.ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΔΙΑΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ.
ΕΠΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΓΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ ΠΩΣ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΚΙΛΑ ΘΑ ΧΑΝΟΝΤΟΥΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΩΣ ΔΙΑ ΜΑΓΕΙΑΣ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΣΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΟΠΑΙΔΟ ΠΙΑ.ΕΙΜΑΙ 28 ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ 2 ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ.ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ.ΘΕΛΩ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΕΣ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΜΕΙΝΩ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ.ΘΕΛΩ ΗΡΕΜΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΠΑΛΙ 20 ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΑΣΑ.8ΕΛΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΑΛΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΙΑ.
ΤΙ ΛΕΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΕ? ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΙ ΑΝ ΧΑΣΩ ΑΛΛΑ 20 ΚΙΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ.ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ...
ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΓΡΑΨΩ.
ΦΙΛΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ.ΠΙΣΤΕΨΤΕ ΣΕ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΕΝΤΗΣΤΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ.ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΓΥΡΝΑΝΕ ΠΙΣΩ!!!

----------


## RedCircle

Αγαπημένη μου Φιφικα....

Δεν μπορεις να φανταστεις πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω...
Είμαι 38 χρονών κι έχω κι εγώ 2 παιδια.... Τελευταία βρίσκομαι στιν ίδια φάση κατάθλιψης και σκέφτομαι ότι ο χρόνος μου έχει πια περάσει κι εγώ έχω πετάξει στα σκουπίδια τα πολυτιμότερά μου χρόνια... τα νιάτα μου... κολλημένη σε μια εμμονή του μυαλού μου για το ότι είμαι χοντρή και συνέπώς δεν μου επιτρέπονται πραγματα στην ζωή...
Δεν είμαι 20 χρονών πια... πάει η εποχή της μίνι φούστας... η εποχή που θα πήγαινα με τις φίλες μου για μπάνιο σε παραλία... πάει ο χρόνος και καιρός που μπορούσα να κάνω πράγματα και δεν έκανα γιατί ήμουν χοντρή... Τα στέρησα όλα στον εαυτό μου...
Και τώρα γυρίζω πίσω και βλέπω ότι δεν έχω ζήσει... Πάντα κρυβόμουν... Τώρα δεν θέλω να είμαι 20... αλλά 28... Ξέρεις, λένε πως η ωραιότερη ηλικία της γυναίκας είναι 28 με 38... Είναι πιο συνειδητοποιημένη... πιο όμορφή... ξέρει τι θέλει πια...
Γι' αυτό Φιφίκα μου... έχεις πολύ χρόνο ακόμα... Αρκει να μην πετάξεις στα σκουπίδια τον χρόνο αυτο... Πάντα έχουμε χρόνο...Αρκεί να μην τον καταστρέψουμε μόνοι μας... ΖΗΣΕ Φιφικα... ΖΗΣΕ όσο περισσότερο μπορεις....
Εγώ βασίστικα σε κάτι που μου είπε μια φίλη μου... Είναι 49 χρονών και εγώ την έκανα μικρότερή μου.. Μου είπε πως στην εποχή μας οι 50αρες δεν είναι οπως στην εποχή της γιαγιάς μας... Είναι πιο νέες... Διατηρούνται πολύ καλύτερα... ¨Ολες μας φαινόμαστε νεότερες... Έτσι ξανάρχισα χορό... κι ασ έχω κόλλημα ακόμη...
Δεν θέλω να ξυπνήσω μια μέρα στα 48 μου και να κλαίω για τα 38 μου που πέταξα στα σκουπίδια... εξαιτίας της ηλίθιας εμμονής... Προσπαθώ... με λίγες δυνάμεις... αλλά προσπαθώ... ϊσως κάποτε καταφέρω κάτι...
Πρεπεί να ξεκολήσουμε Φιφίκα τα συντομότερο δυνατό... Ο χρόνος περνάει... πρεπει να τον ζησουμε...

----------


## free

φιφικα μου σε καταλαβαινω και γω παροτι ειμαι μικρουλα ακομα..σε καταλαβαινω γιατι οταν ειχα χασει τα κιλα την πρωτη φορα κ ειχα καταληξει να μαι αδυνατη, εφτασε μια στιγμη που ειπα..:"και τωρα?..τι κανω τωρα?..τι θα ελεγχω πια?..."..ολα ειχαν τελειωσει..ειχα αποκτησει το σωμα που παντα ηθελα αλλα η ευτυχια δεν ηταν εκει οπως την περιμενα ολο το διαστημα της απωλειας,,τιποτα δεν λυνεται λοιπον με μια απωλεια βαρους...τπτ...ξεκινα να χαιρεσαι την ζωη σου..εισαι μικρη...επωφελησου λοιπον..εκτιμησε οσα εχεις και οσα δεν εχεις ακομα...κοιταξε τα παιδακια σου και παρε ζωη απο αυτα..ειμαι σιγουρη πως σου δινουν καθημερινα απλα ψαξε λιγο παραπανω...ο χρονος δεν γυρναει αλλα τουλαχιστον μην μεινει αναξιοποιητος και αυτος ο τοοοοσοοος χρονος που σου απομενει...πιασε την ζωη..μην την αφησεις ΤΩΡΑ να σου φυγει,,,ειναι αδικο....αγαπησε εσενα και θα δεις οτι ολα θα πανε καλα...η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου...καλη συνεχεια!ειμαστε εδω για σενα!:)

----------


## ratataplan

Eρχόμαστε από μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο,
καταλήγουμε σε μια σκοτεινή άβυσσο,
το μεταξύ φωτεινό διάστημα το λέμε ζωή.
..............
Kαι αυτην την ζωη δεν την ζουμε αλλα την 
σπαταλάμε με εμμονές και κακές ιδέες

----------


## fifika_ed

ΙΣΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΑ ΟΛΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ. 
ΜΙΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ,ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΧΕΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ,ΤΑ ΠΟΔΑΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ,ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΓΚΡΙΝΙΑΖΕΙΣ.ΝΑΙ,ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΑΛΛΗ ΣΚΟΠΙΑ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ.
ΝΑΙ,ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΡΤΙΜΕΛΗΣ,ΕΧΩ ΤΗΝ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ,ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΩΣΤΑΩ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ. ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ?ΤΙ ΘΑ ΑΠΟΓΙΝΟΥΝ? ΒΙΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΕΙΣ...ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΑΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ.ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΙ? ΤΩΡΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΣΕΙΡΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ ΜΟΥ.ΕΓΩ ΕΠΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΦΙΛΟΔΟΞΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΑ.ΤΩΡΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΣΑΛΟΝΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΤΙΝΕΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΡΡΥΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΚΕΔΕΣ,ΑΓΑΠΗΜΕΝΗ ΜΟΥ REDCIRCLE.ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΥΠΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΓΥΡΙΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ.ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΑΝΕΜΕΛΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΠΡΑΣΙΝΑ ΛΙΒΑΔΙΑ.ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ.ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΞΥΠΝΑΩ...ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΩ ΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΘΩ.ΑΛΛΟ ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΕΣΒΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΞΗΜΕΡΩΜΑ.
Η ΗΛΙΚΙΑ ΤΩΝ 28 ΕΩΣ 38 ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΟΜΟΡΦΗ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΙΟ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ,ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ 21??? FREE, ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ? 
AΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΣΟΥ.
ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ!

----------


## RedCircle

Φιφίκα σου εχω στείλει U2U...

----------


## free

> _Originally posted by fifika_
> FREE, ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ? 
> AΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ,ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΣΟΥ.
> ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ!


γλυκια μου καταλαβαινω πως το σκεπτεσαι..ισως ειχα το ιδιο σκεπτικο με σενα και εγω σε αυτη την φαση της ζωης σου με 2 μικρα παιδακια...απλα αυτα τα παιδακια ειναι στο μεγαλωμα τους, ειναι πηγες σου, τα καμαρια σου σταδιακα..αυτα θα σου δινουν ζωη..μεσα απο τις μελλοντικες χαρες και τις νικες τους, θα παιρνεις και εσυ ζωη...ειμαι σιγουρη για αυτο..η μαμα μου, με εκανε στα 19...υπηρξε μια περιοδος της ζωης της που σκεφτοταν οπως εσυ τωρα...αλλα μετανιωσε για αυτο...οταν μ ειδε στο σχολειο μου να αποφοιτω, οταν περασα στην σχολη της αρεσκειας μου, οταν την κοιταω και της λεω: σαγαπαω μαμακα- μεχρι και τωρα-, οταν της κραταω το χερι και της ζηταω να κοιμηθει μαζι μου σαν μικρο κοριτσακι...ολα εχουν νοημα γλυκια μου, ολα..αυτο δινει νοημα στην ζωη της μαμας μου, οπως μετα απο λιγο θα δινει και σε σενα...ειναι ακομα μικρα τα παιδακια σου..καθως μεγαλωνουν, η κατασταση θα αλλαζει...ΣΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ ΖΩΗ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΖΩΗ...μπορεις να κανεις πραγματα που θες, αν οχι τωρα στον απολυτο βαθμο, σε 3-4 χρονια σιγουρα...εισαι μικρη..μην αφηνεις τον καιρο να χανεται α σκοπα...ειναι οι επιλογες σου και απλα ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΕΒΕΣΑΙ...σε φιλω!

----------


## ratataplan

Δεν συμφωνώ με το «ΤΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΤΑ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΙΔΙΩΝ? 
AΠΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ, ΚΑΘΩΣ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΛΑΘΗ ΣΟΥ.»
Είναι λάθος που έκανες οικογένεια νωρίς? Είναι λάθος που γέννησες τα παιδία σου? 
Για σκέψου το καλύτερα. Η ζωή δεν τελειώνει κάνοντας τα παιδιά μας. Και εγώ θέλω να κάνω πράγματα που με ένα τετράχρονο κοριτσάκι δεν μπορώ. Όμως ξερω ότι πρέπει να θυσιάσω κάποια πράγματα για κάποια άλλα. Μπορώ να επιλέξω να πραγματοποιήσω εκείνα που χωράνε και το παιδί μου. 
Όλα είναι στο μυαλο μας παιδιά. Ας μη χαλάμε μόνη μας την ζωή μας με μαύρες σκέψεις. Για κάθε μια απαισιόδοξη σκέψη υπάρχει πάντα μια αισιόδοξη??
Φιλία και καλό τετραήμερο όλους

----------


## fifika_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ!
ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΦΙΦΗΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΟΣΟ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΤΑ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΑ ΜΟΥ POST.ΙΣΑ-ΙΣΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣΤΗ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ.ΟΤΑΝ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΟΥ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΑΝΩΤΑ ΧΤΥΠΗΜΑΤΑ,Ε,ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ,ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΘΑ ΛΥΓΙΣΕΙΣ.ΑΥΤΟ ΕΠΑΘΑ.ΛΥΓΙΣΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΩ.
ΟΧΙ RATAPLAN ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΚΟ ΤΟ TIMING.AΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΚΑΣΩ ΚΙΟΛΑΣ.ΤΟ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ.ΜΕ ΠΙΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΥ. ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ Η ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ.ΑΠΛΑ ΜΠΑΙΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΡΥΘΜΟΥΣ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ.ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΟΙΩΘΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΕΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΣ.ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΣΕΤΑ.
ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟ PLAY ΟΜΩΣ.ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΤΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ PAUSE.OΤΑΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ...
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΩ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ.ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΥΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΗ ΜΕ ΕΝΑ ΡΕΠΟ ΤΗ ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ 3 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΒΡΑΔΥΝΗ,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΛΗΣΙΑΖΩ ΤΑ 30,ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΟΙ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΕ ΠΝΙΓΟΥΝ,ΚΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ Η ΚΩΛΟΔΙΑΙΤΑ, ΤΑ ΕΠΑΙΞΑ Η ΧΡΙΣΤΙΑΝΗ.ΠΑΡΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΤΟΣΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ,ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΣΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΩ.ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ.
ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΩ ΕΔΩ...ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΕΨΩ...

ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΣΩ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟ...
ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ (ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ) ΦΙΦΗΚΑ.ΤΗΝ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΩ.ΠΑΝΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΑΤΡΕΥΑ.ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟ.
ΒΑΓΓΕΛΙΩ ΕΒΑΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΚΟΥΛΑΡΙΚΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΦΑΛΟ,ΟΠΩΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΗΜΟΥΝ 18!!!
ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!!

----------


## dexa

Φιφικα souper η ιδεα με το σκουλαρικη!!
Οταν χασω τα κιλακια θα μπει οπωσδηποτε!!

Ζητω τα σκουλαρικια !!!Οσο πιο πολλα τοσο πιο καλα!!!

Με χαρα και τσαχπινια παιδια!!!

----------


## katerina23

[link=http://www.3fatchicks.net/index11.php] [image noborder]http://www.3fatchicks.net/img/bar-retro4/slider-but3/kg/0/23.5/6.2/.png[/image] [/link]

----------


## katerina23



----------


## free

μπραβο κουκλιτσα μου..μπραβο φιφικα μου...ετσι σε θελω,,δυνατη!....καλα εκανες...η ζωη ειναι δικη σου απλα τυχαινει πλεον να την μοιραζεσαι και με καποιους αλλους δικους σου ανθρωπους!...οι οποιοι σαγαπανε πολυ και θελουν να σε βλεπουν δυνατη!...μην το ξεχνας αυτο, ε?,,,,φιλακια γλυκουλα μου...για οτιδηποτε θελεις ειμαι εδω ή μαλλον ειμαστε εδω!...εχεις δικαιωμα στην ζωη και στην ευτυχια σου! το αξιζεις και ειμαι σιγουρη για αυτο!

----------


## dexa

Καλημερα ειμαι η dexa και ''τα εχω χασει''!!!!!
Κοντευει η τριτη γιατον δακτυλιο και νομιζω ηδη οτι εχω χασει κιλα!!!!
Αιντε ''ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙΟΥ ''!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## free

μπραβο dexa μου...ολα καλα θα πανε!...στανταρ εχεις χασει...τα πρωτα χανονται πανευκολα!..σουπιτσες τρως, ε?

----------


## katerina23

DEXAKI ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΠΕΛΑΡΑ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ratataplan

Καλημέρα dexa. 
Καλή αρχή κούκλα μου και καλή συνέχεια

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλη επιτυχια με την επεμβαση dexa!!
ολα να γινουν γρηγορα και ευκολα..

----------


## RedCircle

Δεχακι.... κράτα γερά!!! Καλή επιτυχία για αυριο....
Να μας ενημερώσεις!!!
Φιλιά

----------


## elpida_ed

Γειά σας και πάλι παιδιά. Παραιτήθηκα για ένα διάστημα, το άφησα να με πάρει από κάτω και κύλισα πάλι. Ξύπνησα σήμερα, πρωί Δευτέρας και είπα ξέρεις αυτό το από Δευτέρα δίαιτα; Ε!Αυτή είναι η δική σου Δευτέρα... μετά από τόσα λάθη που έκανα με έπιασε πανικός όσον αφορά το τι να κάνω και είπα να κάνω άλλο ένα... 1 γιαούρτι ο% και λίγο ανανά για πρωινό και ένα ακόμα γιαούρτι για μεσημέρι....μμμμ καταπληκτική δίαιτα.... Είναι δυνατόν μετά από τόσες δίαιτες να μην έχω μάθει ακομά να τρώω; Πάντως είμαι καλύτερα από άλλες μέρες αρα για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε... Είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι (είμαι?) καλά

----------


## free

εισαι η ελπιδα ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΛΑ γιατι πολυ απλα το οφειλεις στον εαυτο σου..το αξιζεις,,,γιατι πρεπει να παλεψεις για σενα!...πρεπει να σαι καλα...σταματα τα 'πρεπει' της διαιτας και αρχισε να σκεφτεσαι και να εφαρμοζεις τα 'πρεπει' ης ζωης σου,,,αυτα που θα σε κανουν καλα ψυχολογικα..πανω απο ολα εισαι εσυ..η ελπιδα ...για κανεναν και για τιποτα μην χαραμισεις εσενα...τα κιλα θα χαθουν αλλα ξερεις ποτε? οταν θα γινεις καλα μεσα σου..σταματα να παραιτεισαι..η ζωη ειναι για σενα...μπορεις να την κερδισεις αρκει να το θες...και οταν θα την κερδισεις, τα κιλα θα χαθουν χωρις καν να το καταλαβεις...σαν νερακι..γιατι δεν θα ναι πλεον αυτη η καταραμενη απωλεια, ο πρωταρχικος στοχος σου..γιατι τοτε θα θεσεις τα θεμελια για μια νεα ζωη χωρις να σκεφτεσαι ολη την ωρα ποσα κιλα εισαι και ποσα θες να χασεις..δεν ειναι ζωη αυτο..παρτο εγωιστικα πια...κερδισε αυτο που πραγματικα θελεις...ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΟΠΟΙΑ ΨΑΧΝΕΙΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΕΣ ΜΑΣ...ξερεις γιατι κανουμε βουλιμικα??...γιατι μετα απο 1, 2, 3 μερες αφαγιας ξεσπαμε σε αυτο το κακο που κανουμε σε εμας,,,απο τυψεις για το κακο που μας προξενουμε, τρωμε...μονο για αυτο..επειδη πληγωνουμε εμας..για αυτο σου λεω...τερμα η διαιτες..ουτε σημερα, ουτε καμια αλλη δευτερα που ακολουθει απο δω και στο εξης...αγαπησε εσενα και ολα θα ρθουν μονα τους...αν σε αγαπησεις, απο μονη σου θα στραφεις σε υγιεινες συνηθειες χωρις αυτο το καταραμενο αγχος που μας βασανιζει τοσα χρονια...η ζωη ειναι μικρη..και σκας για 13 ρημαδοκιλα...χεστα...θα χαθουν..μην καταληξεις να κλαις για 13 χρονια χαμενης ζωης!..σε παρακαλω!

----------


## device

Εχω 5 μέρες χωρίς επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας και νιώθω καλύτερα. Κάνω και δίαιτα αλλά το σημαντικό είναι να αλλάξει η σχέση μου με το φαγητό. Να μην το χρησιμοποιώ για εκτόνωση.

----------


## Kyveli_ed

*device* καλώς όρισες device ... πόσο ύψος έχεις και τι ηλικία... Γιατί εμένα τα 61 κιλά που είσαι μου φαίνονται αρκετά καλά!! (για τα 51, θα έλεγα πολύ λίγα!)

----------


## device

Είμαι 26 και ύψος 1.65. Δεν έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου. Με το τρόπο που τα ξαναπαίρνω έχω. Μπορώ να φάω μισό ταψί μουσακά σε μισή μέρα!

----------


## device

ʼλλη μια μέρα που είμαι καλά. Κάποιος έφερε στο γραφείο ένα σωρό φαγητά (από πεινιρλί μέχρι κρακεράκι και χυμούς) και δεν τα άγγιξα. Περίμενα να πεινάσω πραγματικά και μόνο τότε έφαγα μόνο τόσο όσο χρειαζόμουν.

----------


## smoke08

Τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας συνεχίζονται (αποφάσισα να μην τα ξανααποκαλέσω βουλιμικά, αφού πλέον δεν προσπαθώ να αποβάλω το φαγητό με τον οποιοδήποτε τρόπο). Έχουν μειωθεί σε συχνότητα, αλλά σε ένταση μερικές φορές είναι χειρότερα από ποτέ. 

Το αγόρι μου, που είναι εξαιρετικά ώριμος σε τέτοια πράγματα και μερικές φορές μου έχει δώσει πολύ σωστές συμβουλές, μου είπε κάτι που με τάραξε. Μου είπε: "δε θέλεις πραγματικά να γίνεις καλά". Και σκέφτηκα: παίζει αυτό το σενάριο; Εννοώ, για το ότι θέλω να ξεφύγω από αυτή την κατάσταση δεν τίθεται θέμα. Αυτό που μου συμβαίνει είναι ίσως το χειρότερο πράγμα που μου έχει συμβεί. Αλλά παρατηρώ πως όντως, την ώρα που συμβαίνει το επεισόδιο, έχω τη δύναμη να το σταματήσω, αλλά δεν το κάνω. Δεν είναι ότι μπαίνει μέσα μου ο διάβολος και με ελέγχει!!! Μερικές φορές, μάλιστα, καλώ κάποιον σπίτι να μου κάνει παρέα ή βγαίνω βόλτα για να το διακόψω, αλλά μόλις μείνω πάλι μόνη συνεχίζω αμέσως αυτό που άφησα στη μέση!!!

Τέλος πάντων, διάβασα χθες κάτι μου με χαροποίησε. Επειδή στη σχολή έχουμε και κάποια μαθήματα ψυχολογίας, ξεφύλλιζα ένα από τα βιβλία του πρώτου έτους και βρήκα ένα κεφαλαιάκι για τις διατροφικές διαταραχές. Έλεγε λοιπόν ότι στη βουλιμία, οι μεγάλες περίοδοι αφαγίας είναι που προκαλούν τα επεισόδια και όχι το αντίθετο. Δηλαδή, το γεγονός ότι έπασχα για ένα μικρό διάστημα από ανορεξία είναι η αιτία που τώρα ο οργανισμός μου με εκδικείται, παίρνοντας πίσω όσα του στέρησα. Αυτό το ήξερα, μου το είχαν ξαναπεί η ψυχολόγος και το αγόρι μου, αλλά τώρα που το είδα γραμμένο ίσως το βάλω καλά στο μυαλό μου...

Τέρμα η νηστεία λοιπόν!!! Σήμερα κιόλας θα πάω να αγοράσω πολλά φρούτα και λαχανικά και θα τρώω όποτε πεινάω!..

----------


## ratataplan

Η θέληση είναι κατι που έχουμε όλη μας αλλά συνήθως δεν δίνουμε σημασία για το πότε λειτουργεί και για ποιο σκοπό. Δίκιο έχει το αγόρι σου? Ίσως ναι.
Σε μένα είχα δει ότι πράγματι δεν ήθελα βαθιά μέσα μου να αλλάξει αυτή η κατάσταση. Η αυτόλύπηση και η εμπάθεια προς τον εαυτό μου έδινε μεγαλύτερη ευχαρίστηση από το να προσπαθούσα σοβαρά να αλλάξω συνήθειες.

----------


## device

κι εγώ τα περισσότερα λάθη στη διατροφή μου τα κάνω από αυτολύπηση σε συνδυασμό με διάθεση "αυτοτραυματισμού". Κάτι σαν τιμωρία, να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου. Τώρα ακόμα μια μέρα που είμαι καλά.

----------


## free

και εγω δεν ηθελα να το ξεπερασω...εκ των υστερων το αντιληφ8ηκα αυτο...με εκλειναν στον εαυτο μου τα βουλιμικα..ηταν ενας τροπος να μεινω μονη, οπως ηθελα γιατι μαλλον τελικα αυτο επιζητουσα, την μοναξια...δεν ηθελα να με λυπουνται αλλα παραλληλα το επεβαλλα...αν δεν με λυποντουσαν κρατουσα "μουτρα"...και θυμωνα για ολους αυτους που δεν ενδιαφερθηκαν για το τι κανω, πως ειμαι...και ξανα φαυλος αυτοεπιβαλλομενος κυκλος βουλιμικων επεισοδιων...ακομα δεν μπορω να πω οτι ειμαι τελειως καλα αλλα εχω νικησει μεγαλο μερος του προβληματος..ειμαι στον σωστο δρομο...τερμα τα βουλιμικα γιατι αυτα δεν ειναι η ζωη, ειναι ο αργος θανατος μου....αρκετα εχασα...ας παω και για καμια νικη τωρα!...τερμα το κακο στον εαυτο μου!

----------


## free

α,και ξεχασα να πω...ΕΙΜΑΙ Η FREE και ειμαι καλα!.το λεω και το πιστευω!..

----------


## elpida_ed

ok είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλύτερα... ʼλλη μια φορά που το πήρα απόφαση αλλά αυτή τη φορά θα το κρατήσω (πρέπει να το κρατήσω!). Θα χάσω 10 κιλά μέχρι 20 Ιούλη με διατροφή και γυμναστική (ξέρω ξέρω τα έχω ξαναπεί αλλά δεν πάει άλλο..... σε κάθε απογοήτευση πέφτω με τα μούτρα .... ξεκίνησα να γράφω για την καινούργια δίαιτα 65 κιλά και τώρα είμαι αισίως 70....) Τέρμα όμως δεν έχω άλλα περιθώρια, σε λίγο απλά θα έχω πάρει πίσω όλα τα κιλά που έχασα και θα μετράω Plus. 

Παιδιά δώστε ένα κουράγιο....
Καμιά συμβουλή.....

Γιατί η δική μου ψυχολογία είναι θα τα χάσω even if it kills me και ενώ μέσα μου ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ άλλιως

----------


## katerina23

γεια σου ελπιδα που ΕΙΣΑΙ καλα και θα ΕΙΣΑΙ ακομα καλυτερα...δωσε χρονο στον εαυτο σου...ξυπνα αυριο το πρωι και πεσ"δεν βιαζομαι θελω να χασω 10 κιλα και οσο μου παρει αλλα θα τα χασω!'δεν σου εχειτυχει ποτε να εχεισ να δεισ καποιον καιρο να εχει χασει 10 κιλα να τον βλεπεισ τοσο αλλαγμενο να σου λεει οτι τα εχασε πχ σε 3 μηνεσ και εσυ απο μεσα σου να σκεφτεισ πω πω ποσο γρηγορα και κοιτα πωσ αδυνατισε!?καπωσ ετσι περναει ο χρονοσ για τουσ αλλουσ εμεισ τα θελουμε τωρα και αμεσωσ και φυσικα απογοητευομαστε και τα κανουμε χαλια...¨)αλλα τωρα ΣΤΟΠ.εισαι η ελπιδα εισαι καλα και θα τα χασεισ αυτα τα κιλα!!!λακια!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο... << υποφαινόμενος >> και βρίσκομαι Αθήνα για ιατρικές εξετάσεις,πάλι.

Τα αποτελέσματα δεν είναι τόσο καλά και κατά συνέπεια, δεν είμαι κι εγώ.

Παρατηρείται μια συχνή καρδιακή αρρυθμία που δε μπορούν ακόμα, οι γιατροί, να την αποδώσουν κάπου.Έχω κάνει ένα σωρό εξετάσεις ( Holter, triplex, test κοπώσεως κλτ ) και δεν έδειξαν την αιτία!

Το πρόβλημα προκύπτει, μάλλον, από κακή λειτουργία του στομάχου που επηρεάζει την καρδιά!Σίγουρα φταίει η βουλιμία γι' αυτό!Αυτό και αν είναι απρόβλεπτο!

Πραγματικά, έχω τσαντιστεί με τον εαυτό μου και το κυριότερο έχω κουραστεί και με όλη αυτή την περιπέτεια.

Παιδιά, απευθύνομαι σε όποιον κάνει διατροφικούς πειραματισμούς και αλχημείες στη ζωή του:

Ας το ξανασκεφτεί και ας δει τον εαυτό του κατάματα.Ειλικρινά, δε θέλω να έλθει κανείς στη δική μου, ελαφρώς δυσάρεστη θέση.Είναι τόσο κρίμα να καταστρέφεις το δώρο της υγείας που σου χαρίζεται απλόχερα...

Καλή συνέχεια σε ό,τι κάνετε και να προσέχουμε όλοι τον εαυτό μας...

----------


## ratataplan

Κλεάνθη μου περαστικά καταρχήν.
Κάνε λίγη υπομονή και θα βρεθεί η άκρη. 
Είσαι έξυπνος και δυνατός όποτε πιστεύω ότι θα τα καταφέρεις να βρεις τις χαμένες ισορροπίες σου. Αν χρειάζεσαι κάποια βοήθεια να μας το πεις.

----------


## Kyveli_ed

Kleanthi.... καλή δύναμη σου εύχομαι!

Μην απογοητεύεσαι πάντως, και αν τσαντίζεσαι με τον εαυτό σου, τότε κάνε αυτή την "τσαντίλα" οδηγό για κάτι άλλο και καλύτερο.
Τελικώς όλα στο χέρι μας είναι! (ήμήπως θα έπρεπε να πω: στο μυαλό, στόμα και στομάχι μας???) (κυρίως στο μυαλό)
Αν είσαι Αθήνα το ΣΚ, ωραία θα ήταν να βρισκόμασταν όλοι μαζί.... (έχω κάνει μία πρόταση στο τόπικ "απο κοντά")


Κατά τα υπόλοιπα... Είμαι η Κυβέλη και προσπαθώ να είμαι καλά, έχοντας θέσει νέους στόχους. Χθες είχε μόνο ένα μικρό βουλιμικό επεισόδιο που για μένα είναι επιτυχία, όταν τρώω ίσα για να τα βγάζω και μετά ξανατρώω για να τα ξαναβγάζω... (σίγουρα το στομάζι μου με μισεί όταν του το κάνω αυτό τόσα χρόνια)
Πρώτη φορά μετά από πάρα πάρα πολύ καιρό έφαγα δομημένα και σωστά, μη βγάζοντας το μεσημεριανό μου... :)

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι σχεδον καλα!
Ομως ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οσο περναει ο καιρος θα ειμαι ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ!!!!
Αποκτησα δακτυλιδακι!!!
Και ευχομαι να δουλεψει τοσο καλα που να γινει ΣΕΤΑΚΙ!!!

ΜΕ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙΟΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

Kleanthis γιατι ρε μανα μου αυτη ολη η ταλαιπωρια?
Στεναχωρεθηκα ειλικρινα.
Ευχομαι να βρεις την ακρη και να αποκατασταθει η υγεια σου.
Και μην εισαι τοσο ηρεμος βρε παιδι μου!
Μηπως να το εριχνες λιγο ''εξω'' να βοηθουσε?

----------


## Kyveli_ed

ΓΟΥΙΙΙιιιι ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟοοο!!!!!

Πώς νιώθεις?! πώς είσαι, όλα καλά??? Μπράβο dexa :) σου εύχομαι πλέον όλα να βουν (ή καλύτερα.. να κατεβούν!) καλώς!
Με γειά το δαχτυλιδάκι σου... Σε λίγο θα έχεις μέση δαχτυλίδι! Αχ, μπράβο, χαίρομαι πάρα πολύ όταν ακούω τέτοια ευχάριστα... (αναμένουμε και το δεικτάκι του tickerfactory να αρχίσει να αλλάζει σιγά σιγά, χιχιχι....)

----------


## device

Είμαι η device και προσπαθώ να ξαναγίνω καλά. Χτες βγήκα για φαγητό και έτρωγα ό,τι τύχαινε να βρεθεί μπροστά μου. Μετά το επιδόρπιο που το έφαγα όλο γύρισα σπίτι και έφαγα ακόμα ένα γλυκό!!! Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό τώρα πεινάω πολύ περισσότερο από τις προηγούμενες μέρες! Τσατίζομαι γιατί αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να αποφύγω... Θέλω να ξαναβρω τη σειρά μου. Το ότι έχασα ένα κιλό με παρηγορεί κάπως.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Γεια και χαρά!Ευχαριστώ κάποιους για τα καλά λόγια και τις ευχές.Καλή συνέχεια να έχετε σε όποια προσπάθεια κάνετε.

Είμαι σχετικά καλά από διάθεση και έτοιμος να <<περπατήσω>> το δρόμο της ίασης, όσο μακρύς και αν είναι.

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by device_
> Είμαι η device και προσπαθώ να ξαναγίνω καλά. Χτες βγήκα για φαγητό και έτρωγα ό,τι τύχαινε να βρεθεί μπροστά μου. Μετά το επιδόρπιο που το έφαγα όλο γύρισα σπίτι και έφαγα ακόμα ένα γλυκό!!! Σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό τώρα πεινάω πολύ περισσότερο από τις προηγούμενες μέρες! Τσατίζομαι γιατί αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα να αποφύγω... Θέλω να ξαναβρω τη σειρά μου. Το ότι έχασα ένα κιλό με παρηγορεί κάπως.


Σεναριο α)Μηπως περιμενεις να αδιαθετησεις και γιαυτο η ταση στα γλυκα και η συνεχης πεινα;

Σεναριο β)Εισαι σιγουρη οτι η πεινα σου ξεκιναει απο το στομαχι σου;Μηπως αναφερεσαι στη πεινα του μυαλου;;

Σκεψου το σοβαρα,να τρως και το γλυκο σου μην το αποκλειεις τελειως...Εχεις κανει ηδη την αρχη και ειναι κριμα να τα χαλασεις ολα!!

Καλη δυναμη κουκλα μου!

----------


## smoke08

Η παράνοια σε όλη της το μεγαλείο:

Σκηνή 1η:Πάω στη δουλειά και παραγγέλνω από την κοπέλα της καντίνας ένα μπουκαλάκι νερό. Πίνω λίγο για να ξεδιψάσω και μετά σκέφτομαι ότι δεν πρέπει να πιω άλλο, γιατί το βράδυ που θα ζυγιστώ -για τρίτη φορά μέσα στην ίδια μέρα- θα είμαι φουσκωμένη και θα με δείξει περισσότερο απ' όσο είμαι. Οπότε, για να μην μπω στον "πειρασμό" (!) να πιω κι άλλο νερό, σκέφτομαι να πετάξω το μισογεμάτο μπουκαλάκι στα σκουπίδια. Αλλά για να μη δει κανένας συνάδελφος ότι το πέταξα ενώ είχε ακόμα νερό, πηγαίνω κρυφά στην τουαλέτα και το αδειάζω στο νιπτήρα. Μετά πετάω το άδειο πια μπουκαλάκι στο καλάθι μου... (Απορώ πραγματικά τι θα σκεφτόταν αν με έβλεπε κανείς να πηγαίνω στην τουαλέτα με ένα σχεδόν γεμάτο μπουκάλι νερό και να γυρνάω με ένα άδειο...)

Σκηνή 2η: Φεύγω από τη δουλειά και πηγαίνω στη στάση του λεωφορείου. Ξαφνικά με πιάνει μια ζαλάδα (λες να είναι επειδή δεν έχω φάει σχεδόν τίποτα;Μπα...) και αποφασίζω να αγοράσω μια πορτοκαλάδα από το περίπτερο. Έχει όμως μόνο τα κουτάκια των 500 ml. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν εγώ να πιω 500 ml πορτοκαλάδα;ΟΧΙ! Αλλά πώς θα ελέγξω πόση ποσότητα θα πιω;Οπότε τι κάνω;Πίνω μετρημένες 3 γουλιές (για να πάρω την απαραίτητη βιταμίνη C...) και πετάω το γεμάτο κουτάκι στο καλάθι δίπλα στο περίπτερο! (Απορώ και εδώ τι θα σκέφτηκε ο περιπτεράς αν με είδε...)

Έχω απόλυτη επίγνωση, ακόμα και τη στιγμή που κάνω κάτι τέτοιες κινήσεις, ότι είναι τελείως παρανοικές. Αλλά δεν μπορώ να το σταματήσω. Έχει πλέον χαθεί το μέτρο. Ή του ύψους ή του βάθους. Ή δε θα φάω τίποτα και θα περνάω όλη μου τη μέρα μέσα στην πίεση και την εμμονή με το μέτρημα και το ζύγισμα ή θα χάνω τον έλεγχο και θα καταλήγω σε άλλο ένα επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας, που θα με γυρνάει πάλι πίσω στην αρχή... Μέση λύση δεν υπάρχει...

----------


## free

και ομως υπαρχει...καταφερα και βγηκα απο ολο αυτο...ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ...αν τα χα καταφερει λιγο νωριτερα ισως να μην ειχα παρει και 25 κιλα πανω μου...καταλαβε το σμοκε...η λυση ειναι μπροστα σου...δεν θες να την δεις..ΕΣΥ...δεν θες να βγεις απο αυτο το πλανο...οταν μου το λεγανε δεν το πιστευα και ομως ηταν ετσι..αν η θεληση σου ηταν μεγαλυτερη απο την δυναμη της βουλιμιας, θα ειχες βγει ηδη...ισως σε βολευει αυτη η κατασταση...το χεις σκεφτει...?...για διαφορους λογους..να θελεις να φαινεσαι σαν να χεις προβλημα, σαν να εχεις την αναγκη των αλλων, η ευαλωτη, να τραβας την προσοχη που δεν βγαινεις εξω ωστε ολοι οι φιλοι σου να ασχολουνται με αυτη την συμπεριφορα σου, να εχεις το αγορι σου απο πανω σου και να προσπαθει να σε κανει καλα με τον καθε τροπο...δηλαδη παντα να εισαι στο επικεντρο...γλυκουλα μου ολα αυτα σου φαινονται παρανοικα..το ξερω...ετσι μου φαινοντουσαν και εμενα οταν μου τα ειχε πει η κολλητη μου η οποια εχει περασει χειροτερη φαση..και σκεφτομουν τοτε το εξης: μα τι μου λενε θεε μου..εγω θελω να βγω απο αυτο οσο το δυνατον πιο γρηγορα...δεν το αντεχω..τι μου λενε οτι θελω να μαι εγκλωβισμενη σε αυτο που με καταστρεφει?..κανεις δεν με καταλαβαινει..κανεις...κανε ς δεν καταλαβαινει οτι ειναι πλεον μια αυθορμητη ταση να ζυγιζομαι καθε λιγο και λιγακι και να με ενδιαφερει το τι θα φαω και ποσο...τα νευρα μου...και τι νομιζουν δηλαδη?..οτι δεν προσπαθω να το ξεπερασω?...φυσικα και προσπαθω οσο περισσοτερο μπορω γιατι δεν το αντεχω αυτο....αλλα εγω μια ζωη μεσα σε αυτο θα ειμαι, μεσα στην αρρωστα αυτη βυθισμενη και η ζωη μου θα ναι ενα μαρτυριο το οποιο δεν μπορω να προσπερασω....ΟΛΑ αυτα σκεφτομουν εως πριν 6 μηνες...τελικα το ξεπερασα γιατι καταλαβα οτι εγω δεν ηθελα να το ξεπερασω..οταν το θελησα πραγματικα, τα καταφερα!..ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ τα καταφερα...γιατι το αξιζα!..οπως το αξιζεις και εσυ..και μη σε φοβιζει οτι με το να το ξεπερασεις θα παρεις κιλα...τοτε ειναι που δεν θα παρεις γιατι ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!....τωρα υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλυτερος κινδυνος...εγω δυστυχως πρωτα πηρα τα κιλα και μετα ξεπερασα την βουλιμια...μην φτασεις σε αυτο το σημειο...ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ..ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΤΟ...ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΚΑΤΩ...ΚΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΩΡΑΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ...ΑΜΑΡΤΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΜΟΚΕ...!ειμαι κοντα σου για οτι χρειαστεις!...

----------


## jasmine_ed

smoke08 είναι λάθος να αποφεύγεις ακόμη και το νερο!
Να πίνεις όσο θές. Δηλαδή προτιμάς να πέσεις κάτω από τη ζέστη και τη δίψα για να δεις έναν αριθμό που σε ευχαριστεί στη ζυγαριά??
Σου προτείνω να ζυγίζεσαι ΜΟΝΟ πρωί...
Προσωπικά πίνω αρκετό νερό και πιστεύω ότι με βοηθά να χάνω κιλά.
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## ratataplan

Όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο, το νερό είναι ο πιο σημαντικός καταλύτης στην απώλεια βάρους και τη διατήρησή του. Μη το αποφευγεις κουκλα μου.

Το νερό μειώνει την όρεξη φυσιολογικά και βοηθά το σώμα να μεταβολίσει το αποθηκευμένο λίπος. Μελέτες έχουν δείξει ότι μείωση στην ποσότητα νερού που πίνουμε θα προκαλέσει αύξηση της αποθήκευσης λίπους ενώ η αύξηση του μπορεί πράγματι να μειώσει το αποθηκευμένο λίπος.Και να γιατί: 
Τα νεφρά δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν κανονικά χωρίς αρκετό νερό και σαν αποτέλεσμα μέρος του φορτίου τους αδειάζει στο συκώτι.
Μια από τις κυριότερες λειτουργίες του συκωτιού είναι να μεταβολίζει το αποθηκευμένο λίπος σε χρήσιμη ενέργεια για το σώμα. Αλλά, εάν το συκώτι έχει να εκτελέσει και κάποιες από τις λειτουργίες των νεφρών , δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει σωστά το ρόλο που έχει αναλάβει στον οργανισμό. Σαν αποτέλεσμα, μεταβολίζει λιγότερο λίπος, και το λίπος που παραμένει αποθηκεύεται στον σώμα και η απώλεια βάρους σταματάει.

Επισης το νερό βοηθά στη διατήρηση του σωστού μυϊκού τόνου που δίνει την ικανότητα στους μύες να λειτουργούν και συγχρόνως εμποδίζει την αφυδάτωση. Επίσης δεν αφήνει το δέρμα να χαλαρώσει κάτι που συχνά συμβαίνει με την απώλεια βάρους, το κύτταρα που συρρικνώνονται γεμίζουν νερό, που διοχετεύεται στο δέρμα και το κάνει να φαίνεται καθαρό, υγιές και σφριγηλό.

Το νερό δεν παχαίνει γιατί δεν έχει θερμιδογόνα συστατικά (θερμίδες). Στον οργανισμό που λειτουργεί φυσιολογικά, όσο νερό καταναλώνουμε τόσο κι αποβάλλουμε. Η ποσότητα του νερού που πρέπει να πίνετε καθημερινά, εξαρτάται από το είδος της διατροφής, τις καιρικές συνθήκες, το σωματικό βάρος και τις δραστηριότητές σας. Σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες, θα πρέπει να πίνετε τουλάχιστον οκτώ ποτήρια νερού καθημερινά, σωστά κατανεμημένα κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας (π.χ. 1 ποτήρι κάθε 1,5 ? 2ώρες).

----------


## dexa

ΣΩΣΤΕΣ FREE KAI RATAPLAN ΚΑΙ JASMINE!!!!

Aκου τι σου λενε smoke .Εαν δεν πινεις δεν αδυνατιζεις!!!Πολυ απλο!!!
Διοτι πως θα φυγει το λιπος εαν δεν πιουμε νερακι να παμε να κανουμε πιπι!!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## artemis_ed

Αυτή την εμμονή με το ζύγισμα την έχω κι εγώ. Μπορεί να ζυγιστώ και τρεις και τέσσερις φορές την ημέρα.
Και από το στάδιο της αφαγίας πέρασα, και αν δεις παλαιότερα ποστ μου εδώ, έγραφα ότι δεν μπορώ να φάω.
Ακόμα και τώρα όταν φάω ή πιώ κάτι μου κάθεται πρώτα βαρύ στο μυαλό και μετά στο στομάχι.
Όμως προσπαθώ. Κάτι με όσα μου γράψανε τα άλλα παιδιά εδώ, κάτι με την διαιτολόγο στην οποία πήγα, και η οποία με είχε μια ώρα να μιλάμε κυρίως για την ψυχολογία μου.
Πλέον τρώω, ελαφρά, λιτά, με πρόγραμμα όσο μπορώ, πίνω πάρα πολύ νερό!
Αποτέλεσμα? Με την αφαγία είχε κολλήσει η ζυγαριά και δεν έλεγε να πέσει, τώρα τρώγοντας μέσα σε μια βδομάδα έχω χάσει ενάμιση κιλό και το κυριότερο νοιώθω πιο ισορροπημένη.
Η διαιτολόγος μου είπε κάτι που νομίζω με «ξεκόλλησε» διανοητικά από αυτή την κατάσταση.
Γίνεται να έχεις τα κιλά σου 17 χρόνια και να τα χάσεις μέσα σε ένα μήνα? Λοιπόν δεν γίνεται! Με τίποτα όμως δεν γίνεται να χάσω 35 κιλά που έβαλα αυτά τα 17 χρόνια μέσα σε ένα μήνα.
Οπότε, συμβιβάστηκα, σταμάτησα να αγχώνομαι, δεν σκέφτομαι το πότε θα τα χάσω, αλλά ότι θα τα χάσω και ότι αυτή τη φορά θα πρέπει να κάνω υπομονή για όσα ονειρεύομαι προκειμένου να τα απολαύσω για πολλά πολλά χρόνια εφόσον έχω χάσει τα κιλά μου οριστικά.
Πλάνο λοιπόν μακροπρόθεσμο και όχι βραχυπρόθεσμο.

----------


## elpida_ed

Boυλιμικό επισόδειο ούτε θυμάμαι πότε ήταν η τελευταία φορά που είχα. Η διατροφή βαίνει καλώς αν και πιάνω τον εαυτό μου΄να μειώνει κάθε φορά λίγο ακόμα το φαι. Αλλά η ψυχολογία μου είναι σκατά. 2 κιλά μείων και όσο πέφτει η ζυγαριά πέφτω κι εγώ. Δεν μου φτάνει ο χρόνος, θέλω να με δει και να δει πόσο όμορφη θα έχω γίνει αλλά δεν μου φτάνει ο χρόνος... και να είναι κι αυτός χαρούμενος και να ξεχάσει όλα τα προβλήματα μας να είμαι κι εγω χαρούμενη που θα είμαστε και πάλι καλά.... με έχω πιάσει να ζηλεύω όλες τις ανορεξικές.... μπαίνς στα pro ana να κλέψω καμιά ιδέα αλλά ζαλίζομαι τόσο τα πρωινά... είμαι πολύ αδύναμη για αυτό... αφου αδυνατίζω γιατί δεν είμαι ευτυχισμένη; Αυτή δεν ήταν η λύση;μικρή αφελής Ελπίδα.... μεχρι πότε...

----------


## smoke08

Επιτέλους ελεύθερη!!!
Χθες βράδυ το πήρα απόφαση κι έσπασα τη ζυγαριά! Δηλαδή δεν την έσπασα ακριβώς, γιατί θα τό παιρναν χαμπάρι η μαμά και η αδερφή μου, που τη χρησιμοποιούν αραιά και πού, αλλά έβγαλα τη μπαταρία και της άλλαξα τα φώτα! Και μετά την ξανάβαλα μέσα, γιατί η μαμ και η sis δε σκαμπάζουν από ηλεκτρονικά και δε θα το πάρουν χαμπάρι...
Σήμερα ΔΕ ζυγίστηκα! Παρόλο που είχα 2 μικρά επεισόδια υπερφαγίας χθες και σήμερα, δν ανέβηκα να ελέγξω!
Κατά τ'άλλα, το Σάββατο πάω Χανιά και έχω ψιλοαγχωθεί γιατί έχω πάρει κάνα δυο κιλά επιπλέον...

----------


## dexa

Tρια ΖΗΤΩ για τη smoke!!!!!!!!!!
Mπραβο κουκλα εισαι πρωτοπορος!!!!!!
Να παλιοζυγαρια για να μαθεις!!!!!!!!!!!
Καλα την εκανες!!!!!!!!
Ευχομαι να περασεις τελεια στα χανια!!!Τελεια και τα χανια!!!!!!!!!!!
Θα περιμενουμε νεα!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## ratataplan

Ελπίδα μην αφήνεις τον εαυτό σου έτσι να χαθεί σε αρνητικές σκέψεις.
Απλά βλέπεις από πρώτο χερι ότι το πραγματικό πρόβλημα της ανορεξίας αλλά και της βουλιμιάς πηγάζει από αλλού τελικά.
Ψάχνεις μέσα σου να δεις τι είναι αυτό που σε καταθλίβει? 
Τι σκέψεις σου περνάνε από το μυαλό λίγο πριν σε πιάσει αυτή η αρνητική διάθεση?
Παρατήρησε τον εαυτό σου??

----------


## elpida_ed

smoke08 πολύ χάρηκα όταν διάβασα το μήνυμα σου. Ξέχνα τα 2 κιλάκια το ΣΚ γιατί έχω έγκυρες πληροφορίες ότι τα χανιά είναι ήδη σε καλοκαιρινό mode και σίγουρα θα περάσεις τέλεια. Κοίτα να περάσεις καλά και όταν γυρίσεις με το καλό και με ανανεωμένη ψυχολογία θα δεις όι όλα θα είναι πιο εύκολα, ειδικά τώρα που ξέκανες την ζυγαριά και απελευθερώθηκες!

ratataplan είμαι σε μια τέτοια περίοδο, ψάχνω μέσα μου και ίσως γιαυτό να με παίρνει από κάτω αλλά ακόμα ελπιζω σε σκαλλύτερες μέρες, καλύτερες για την Ελπίδα όχι για την ζυγαριά της

----------


## ratataplan

Ελπιδακι keep searching. Είναι μακρυς ο δρομος για την ?Ιθάκη αλλά πάντα κάτι στο τέλος βρίσκεται

----------


## free

smoke μου απλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ....ετσι..δεν σου προσφερει τιποτα...μονο δυστυχια σου φερνει!...προχωρα...εισαι αδυνατη και ομορφη..αλλαξε ροτα...ξεγραψε το παρελθον,το βασανιστικο παρελθον!...

----------


## elpida_ed

Δεν είμαι καλά.... είμαι ένα βήμα πριν μπω στο ψυγείο και καταβροχθίσω ότι βρς μπροστά μου.Σκέφτηκα να κάνω κάτι να ξεχαστώ, να μπω εδώ, να γραψω κάτι μήπως και μαζέψω δύναμη.... Έχω τρομερό εκνευρισμό, τα πόδια μου κουνιούντε ανεξέλεγκτα, έχω ιδρώσει το κεφάλιμου καίει.... έχω νεύρα ναι, και γιαυτό θέλω να φάω... να φάω πολύ, όσα στερούμε τόσες μέρες για να γίνω απνέμορφη γιαυτόν.... γιαυτόν που δεν έχω ιδέα αν νοιάζεται, που με πάιζει με χαζά μυνήματα επίτηδες και παρόλο που το ξέρω τον αφήνω να με εκνευρίσει..... Δεν είμαι καλά.... μου φτάιει η δουλειά μου, τα κιλά μου, το καλοκαίρι που πλησιάζει απειλητικά, το άσπρο δέρμα μου, η σχέση μου, η δίαιτα μου, το ελλειπτικό που με περιμένει, ο αστράγαλος που πάλι πονάει και δεν με αφήνει να γυμναστώ όσο και όπως θέλω, ο καιρός, το μέλλον, το παρελθόν, το παρόν...... να κρυφτώ σε ένα δωμάτιο, με απίστευτες ποσότητες πίτσας με σάλτσα barbeque και να΄φάω σαν γουρούνι, να λερωθώ, να στάξει πάνω μου να αισθανθώ το λίπος... να τα βγάλω και μετά πάλι και όταν δεν θα χωράει αλλο να μάσάω και να φτύνω..... τραμπάλα.... αν είμαι αδύνατη θα είμαι ευτυχισμένη....... αν φάω μέχρι σκασμού θα είμαι ευτυχισμένη..... αν κάνω εμετό θα είμαι δυνατή.... θα το έχω νικήσει.... θα έχω εγώ τον έλεγχο.... αν δεν φάω θα έχω εγώ τον έλεγχο..... ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ;
Παραλληρώ, αλλά δεν θέλω να σταματήσω να γραφω μέχρι να μου περάσει..... ή μέχρι να φύγω... στον δρόμο για το σπιτι δεν θα μπορώ να φάω..... Δεν είμαι καλά, έχω αρρωστήσει... αρρώστησα την πρώτη μέρα που μεκοίταξα και είπα πως είσαι έτσι... και τώρα τρέμω να με κοιτάξω γιατί η ερώτηση πια είναι πως κατάντησες έτσι; όλα μέσα στο μυαλόμου φαίνονται σωστά και όλα φαίνονται λάθος.... λεπτή η γραμμή μεταξύ πραγματικότητας και φαντασίας, λάθος και σωστού... τόσο λεπτή που μπορείς να χαθείς στην μάχη να την βρείς....
Μήπως χάνομαι κι εγώ; Μήπως έχω χαθεί ήδη; Θεέ μου, ακούγομαι σαν τρελή! Δεν θα το κάνω, όχι τώρα, εγώ αποφασίζω, δεν με ορίζει το φαγητό... εγώ με ορίζω... θα με νικήσω

----------


## elpida_ed

Σκέφτομαι ότι δεν έπρεπε να το γράψω το προηγούμενο μύνημα.... φοβάμαι ότι μπορεί κάποιος να το δει σαν προτροπή..... Δεν ήθελα αυτό. Απλά ξεκίνησα να γραφω αυτά που σκεφτόμουν, ότι μου πέρναγε από το μυαλό... Συγνώμη

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καταρχήν, νομίζω πως δε υπάρχει λόγος να ζητάς συγγνώμη.Δεν υπάρχει προτροπή για κάποια καταστρεπτική τακτική.Το αντίθετο θα έλεγα!

Υπάρχει μια ειλικρινή κατάθεση ψυχής που, ενδεχομένως σε σένα να λειτουργεί ως μέθοδος αποφόρτισης, και σε μας, που σε διαβάζουμε, ως αποτροπή για να λειτουργήσουμε ομοίως - όσοι δεν λειτουργούμε ήδη.

ʼλλωστε, θα ήταν αληθινή υποκρισία για κάποιον, που έχει όμοιο πρόβλημα με σένα, να σε κατηγορήσει για τις σκέψεις σου καθότι αυτές δεν απέχουν και πολύ από τις δικές του.

Μόνο κατανόηση και συμπαράσταση μπορούμε να δείξουμε.Τίποτε άλλο.

Καλή συνέχεια στην προσπάθεια.

----------


## free

μην ζητας συγνωμη, δεν υπαρχει κανενας λογος..ολοι/ες εδω μεσα βρισκομαστε αν οχι στην ιδια, σε παρομοια φαση με εσενα...ψαχνουμε να βρουμε που ειμαστε κρυμμενοι...ο αληθινος μας εαυτος φυσικα!..κανεις δεν μπορει να σου στερησει το δικαιωμα να ζησεις,.,ουτε ΑΥΤΟΣ ουτε κανενας...η ζωη ειναι δικη σου..γιατι παραιτεισαι??..μην αφησεις να σε καταστρεφει ολο αυτο..ποιος ο λογος για 10 χαζοκιλα να χανουμε εμας..ειναι σημαντικοτερο?..και αδυνατη, κοκκαλο να γινεις αρρωστη θα εισαι αν συνεχισεις να σκεφτεσαι ετσι..η ζωη ειναι μικρη και οταν θα αναλογιστεις ποσα χρονια εχασες για μια ουτοπια , για ενα παραμυθι, για μια εικονα στην τελικη τοτε θα μετανοιωσεις οσα ελεγες, οσα σκεφτοσουν...γιατι τοτε θα καταλαβεις οτι παλευες για ολους τους αλλους, οτι εγκατελειψες τον εαυτο σου για καποιους τριτους που στην τελικη ποσος τους ενοιαζε αν εισαι 60 ή 70 κιλα...ολοι στην ζωη ερχομαστε μονοι και φευγουμε επισης μονοι..ειναι σκληρο αυτο αλλα ειναι η αληθεια και πρεπει να το συνειδητοποιησεις...ερχεσα , περνας καλα και φευγεις και καταληγεις σε ενα σημειο οπως ολοι οι υπολοιποι...στο χωμα...και συ παιδευεσαι..εχεις ηδη χασει χρονια ελπιδουλα μου..γιατι??...σταματα το ΤΩΡΑ....ΠΡΙΝ ΝΑ ΝΑΙ ΑΡΓΑ!...μπορεις να το κανεις...ειναι λογια μιας που το χει περασει σε πολυ χαλια μορφη και καταφερε τι τελικα??....να μην χαρει καποια απο τα ωραιοτερα χρονια της ζωης της τα οποια δεν γυρνανε πισω ΠΟΤΕ...και ναι μετανοιωνω αλλα τωρα ειναι αργα!δεν θελω να χασω αλλη...θελω να φτασω στο τελος και κανοντας εναν απολογισμο ζωης να δω οτι εχω κανει αξιολογα πραγματα για μενα, πραγματα που με εφτασαν σε ενα ανωτερο σημειο και οχι στον πατο..περασα πολυ δυσκολες στιγμες ωσπου να απαλλαχθω απο την βουλιμια...ισως να αξιζε ολο αυτο..ισως να ηταν μια δοκιμασια που με εκανε πιο δυνατη..βεβαια θα προτιμουσα να μην την ειχα περασει γιατι ηταν δραματικη εμπειρια αλλα αφου μου ετυχε οφειλα να την πολεμησω..ετσι και εσυ...ετσι και ολες μας...μην βαζουμε την ζωη μας κατω απο ολα!..δεν αξιζει...μην το συνειδητοποιησετε αργα!..ειμαι εδω ωσπου να γινετε ολες καλα...τα καταφερα..αρα και εσεις μπορειτε!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι καλα.
Εχω πολυ καιρο να ειμαι καλα και το χαιρομαι.
Ελπιζω να συνεχιστει η χαρα μου και να μη μου βγει ξυνη.
Αυτο που εμπεδωσα ειναι οτι επειδη εχω χασει τα πρωτα κιλα ειμαι και γι'αυτο και ο αντρας μου και το παιδι μου ειναι καλα.Το ιδιο και οι γονεις μου.

Ποιος ειπε ομως οτι τα κιλα ειναι κινητρο μονο κακιας απο τους γυρω?
Εχουν φαγωθει γιατι εχω χασει.Απο την μια λενε :μπραβο βρε !!επρεπε να το κανεις!!!
Και απο την αλλη σκανε να μαθουν το πως και μην τυχον τις φτασω στα κιλα και δεν εχουν μετα παρηγορια για τα δικα τους που δεν θα εχουν να τα συγκρινουν με τα δικα μου!!!!!!

Συμπερασμα:Σ'ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΑΡΑΙΤΗΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΜΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΥΓΕΝΕΙΣ.ΑΣ ΘΥΜΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥΣ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΖΕΙ!!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## dance

Καλημέρα σε όλους! 

Έχω αρκετό καιρό να σας γράψω, αλλά αν και καινούριο μέλος σας διαβάζω συνέχεια! Πέρασα μια περίοδο ακατάσχετης πολυφαγίας παρά την παροδική αισιοδοξία μου ότι μπορώ να καταπολεμήσω το προβλημά μου... Δυστυχώς αντί να κάνω διατροφή, φορτώθηκα και 2 κιλάκια... κλαψ!! Πάλι καλά βέβαια, γιατί με τόσα που έτρωγα... 

Καινούρια αρχή λοιπόν και για μένα, με την παραδοχή αυτή τη φορά ότι δεν είμαι τέλεια και ότι θα υπάρξουν στιγμές αδυναμίας και παρέκκλισης από το πρόγραμμά μου, αλλά και στιγμές ανταμοιβής του εαυτού μου. Ξεκίνησα πάλι στο διαιτολόγο μου και αποφάσισα να μην τον αφήσω μέχρι να φτάσω το επιθυμητό μου βάρος. Είναι ο συντομότερος και υγιέστερος τρόπος επίτευξης του στόχου μου! Θα χρειαστώ πολλή δύναμη και βοήθεια από σας για να τα καταφέρω...

Πάντως νιώθω περήφανη σήμερα, γιατί παρ' όλο που ήταν η πρώτη μου μέρα και είχα έντονο το συναίσθημα να τα παρατήσω, εντούτις κατάφερα να επιβληθώ στον εαυτό μου!
Νιώθω καλά και κάθε μέρα θα νιώθω και καλύτερα!

----------


## ratataplan

Dance αυτή είναι η σωστή στάση για να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα. Όλοι μας «υποφέρουμε» από τις «ατιμίες» που κάνει ο άλλος μας εαυτός. J)
Είμαι σίγουρη ότι στο τέλος θα τα καταφέρεις.
Καλή δύναμη και καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## free

οπως εχεια γραψει dance μου, τα εμποδια εμφανιζονται οταν παρεις τα ματια σου απο τον στοχο...συνεχισε δυναμικα!

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και ειμαι πολυ καλα..γιατι??...γιατι ετσι πρεπει..η ζωη ειναι για να την ζουμε,ειδαλως δεν θα λεγοταν ζωη αλλα αδρανεια!..συνειδητοποιω με το περασμα του καιρου οτι μου εδωσε καποιο μαθημα ολη αυτη η ιστορια που μισω, η βουλιμια μου...με εκανε δυνατοτερη, μπορεσα να καταλαβω πως ειναι να παλευεις με κατι το οποιο ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι ειναι πανω απο τις δυναμεις σου, καταλαβα ποια ατομα με αγαπανε πραγματικα για αυτο που ειμαι, μπορεσα και αγαπησα περισσοτερο και δυνατοτερα, γνωρισα εσας που ειναι πραγματικα πολυ σημαντικο, δοκιμασα τα ορια μου και εφτασα στο τελμα για να μπορεσω τελικα να ξανασηκωθω και να πω πως Η ΖΩΗ, ΜΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ...ειναι δικη μου και την πλαθω οπως εγω θελω..ειμαι κυρια του εαυτου μου και της ζωης μου...μπορεσα και με αγαπησα..σιγα-σιγα με πολυ προσπαθεια και επμονη...αν εχω ασχημες στιγμες??..φυσικα και εχω, οπως ο κα8ενας μεχρι και ο πιο ''φυσιολογικος"..αλλα το ξεπερναω..το ξεπερναω γιατι καθε μερα πλεον ειναι μια καινουρια αρχη και εγω κατι θα πρεπει να μαθω απο αυτη...αδρανησα πολυ, κλειστηκα, εκλαψα, απομωνοθηκα..και τελικα ξαναβγηκα στο φως..αλωβητη...ευαισθητη αλλα αλωβητη..παντα ημουν ευαισθητη, παντα ολα τα εβλεπα και τα αντιμετωπιζα λανθασμενα..νομιζα οτι ποτε δεν επρεπε να κανω λαθη γιατι θεωρουσα τον εαυτο μου(μπορει και οι αλλοι) ΑΛΑΝΘΑΣΤΗ...καταλαβα αργα οτι κανεις μας δεν ειναι αλανθαστος...μεσα απο τα λαθη ξαναγενιομαστε...καθε λαθος και ενας θανατος, καθε αντιμετωπιση και μια νεα αρχη..εγω εβλεπα την ζωη μου στα 17 μου χρονια σαν ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ...η αρχη δεν υπηρχε πουθενα..και αυτο πιστεψτε με ηταν απαισιο..καθε μερα μου φαινοταν ιδια..μια βαρεμαρα, μια ατονια, μια καταθλιψη για απροσδιοριστο τελικα λογο...η οποια εμφανιζοταν με την μορφη βουλιμιας, ανορεξιας, αναλογα τα κεφια...πιστευα οτι οταν θα εχανα θα μουν ευτυχισμενη..ειχα γινει αδυνατη αλλα η ζωη μου παλι ηταν βυθισμενη στο σκοταδι...επρεπε να χασω αλλα 3 κιλα για να μαι καλα..τα χασα..και??...τοτε συνειδητοποιησα οτι ειχα πιασει πατο κυριολεκτικα...φως??..πουθεν ...αυτο που τοσο ηλπιζα οτι θα μου δωσει χαρα και9 ζωντανια ηταν που τελικα με ειχε κλεισει ακομα περισσοτερο σενα δικο μου απομωνομενο κοσμο ο οποιος ηταν μονο δικος μου...και περα απο αυτον δεν υπηρχε τιποτα..δεν μπορουσα να αναγνωρισω κατι αλλο...ημουν εγω και τα κιλα μου..ολοι οι υπολοιποι ηταν εχθροι γιατι ηθελαν να με παχυνουν και να με κανουν παλι λυπημενη...αστειακι, ε???...ημουν πολυ πιο λυπνημενη απο πριν..πολυ πιο αντιπαθητικη..ολους τους εκρινα απο την εμφανιση και μονο..κοιτουσα ολες τις κοπελες στο σωμα και ζηλευα οσες ηταν πιο αδυνατες απο μενα...ή που απλα ΝΟΜΙΖΑ οτι ηταν πιο αδυνατες..ειχαν κουραστει ολοι, το εβλεπα, το αντιλαμβανομουν καποιες στιγμες που εβγαινα απο αυτο τον μιζερο αυτοσχεδιασμο μου...αλλα δεν μπορουσα να αντιδρασω...ή μαλλον δεν ηθελα τελικα να αντιδρασω...μου αρεσε μηπως αυτος ο κοσμος ο μοναχικος και πονεμενος?..δεν ξερω..το μονο που ξερω ειναι οτι δεν προσπαθουσα καν να γινω καλα, να πιστεψω σε μενα, να ΖΗΣΩ...και το αστειο της υποθεσης ειναι πως νομιζα οτι εκανα τα παντα για να βγω...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ...ζουσα σε μια πλανη..ακριβως αυτο...η πλανη αυτη μου στερησε 3 χρονια(και λιγο παραπανω) απο την ζωη μου...χρονια λυκειου που δεν ξαναγυρνανε πισω..θα μου πεις, η ζωη ειναι μπροστα..ναι, το δεχομαι...αλλα οτι χανεται, χανεται..και πιστεψτε με ηθελα να τα ζησω, αξιζε να τα ζησω...δεν εχω να θυμαμαι τιποτα παρα μονο διαβασμα απο την σχολικη μου ζωη...μου αρεσε το διαβασμα για πολλους λογους..ακομα μου αρεσει αλλα παραλληλα το φοβαμαι λιγο..το φοβαμαι γιατι το διαβασμα ηταν ο βοηθος μου, με βοηθουσε να παραμενω βουλιμικη..κλεινομουν στο σπιτι και διαβαζα για να ξεχνιεμαι..ποσο λαθος εκανα τελικα?..ακριβως το αντιθετο γινοταν...η ζωη με ξεχνουσε και εγω το ιδιο...ειχα αφεθει...διαβασα, εκλαιγα, διαβαζα, εκλαιγα και ξανα την επομενη μερα τα ιδια..ηταν πολυ ωραια η ζωη αυτη,ε?...αμε...ειχα πολυ καλη μου φιλη την μοναξια οπου καποιες στιγμες μεχρι και αυτη με παρατουσε..αυτες τις στιγμες, δικες μου στιγμες, δεν ενιωθα τιποτα...δεν μπορουσα να νιωσω..και τοτε ετρεμα πολυ...ετρεμα γιατι καταλαβαινα οτι χανομουν ολο και βαθυτερα σε αυτο που ΕΓΩ Η ΙΔΙΑ ειχα επιλεξει...και τοτε θυμωνα με τον εαυτο μου, ετρωγα, εσκαγα, εκλαιγα, κουλουριαζομουν στο κρεβατι μου και για μαι βδομαδα μεσα ωσπου να κανω και αλλο βουλιμικο..ετσι περασε το προηγουμενο εξαμηνο της ζωης μου...ημουν πολυ χαρουμενη για την κατακτηση μου...ειχα καταφερει τελικα να χασω εμενα που ηταν το σημαντικοτερο οπλο μου..απαξ και χανομουν εγω, ποιος να παλεψει για μενα πια???...κανεις..ειμαι υπευθυνη για οτιδηποτε εχω κανει στον εαυτο μου ως τωρα..τον πληγωσα και πανω εκει που χαθηκα, με ξαναβρηκα..παλεψα ομως πολυ..πηρα κιλα..αυτο που τοσο φοβομουν...αλλα καταλαβα κιολας...καταλαβα οτι ειμαι ΕΓΩ, ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΗ επειδη παχυνα 20 κιλα...εχω τους ιδιους φιλους, φιλες, μαμα, μπαμπα, αδερφη, σοι...και με αγαπανε...και με αγαπησα...γιατι ετσι επρεπε...μπορουσα να το χα κανει νωριτερα..ναι, συμφωνω αλλα ποτε δεν ειναι αργα...ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να καταφερεις να σηκωθεις απο εναν βουρκο...εκανα τα παντα για να βγω, παλεψα, εδωσα μαχη με μενα, με ολους οσους μαγαπουν και βγηκα νικητρια...δεν εχει σημασια που εχω φορτωθει 20 κιλα και το βασικο τα αγαπαω τα κιλα μου...με εμαθαν να ΖΩ...αυτα ηταν που μου εδειξαν πως να βγω απο ολο αυτο το οποιο με ετρωγε μερα με την μερα..τα κιαλ ειναι η λυτρωση μου...βρηκα τον εαυτο μου και αυτο εχει σημασια..αν εχανα εμενα για λιγο μεγαλυτερο διαστημα, τοτε θα ταν πραγματικα δυσκολα τα πραγματα..αν χασουμε εμας, κανεις και τιποτα δεν μπορει να μας βοηθησει γιατι ο καθενας μας εχει την δικη του ζωη και την κατευθυνει οπως θελει...γιαυτο κοριτσακια μου παλεψτε..αξιζει...μου θυμιζει το ποιημα του ριτσου" την σονατα του σεληνοφωτος ολο αυτο"...παλευουμε και παλευουμε ωστε στο τελος να αναδειχθουν διαμαντια του παρελθοντος τα οποια ειναι κρυμμενα μεσα μας απλα εμεις δεν το εχουμε καταλαβει...και το λεω κυριως στα καινουρια μας κοριτσακια..οταν γραφτηκα σε αυτο forum ημουν 57 κιλα κοριτσακια μου...αξιζει τον κοπο να κανετε μια ανδρομη σε παλαιοτερα μηνυματα μου και να διαπιστωσετε και μονες σας οτι η ζωη μου τοτε ηταν ενα τιποτα...γραφτηκα γιατι ηθελα να βοηθησω...απο μικρο κοριτσακι μου αρεσε να βοηθαω γιατι αυτο με εκανε να αισθανομαι καλα, γεματη...αλλα πως??....πως να βοηθουσα οταν εγω ημουν με ψυχολογια υπο του μηδενος??...ευχαριστω τον Θεουλη που μου εδωσε αυτα τα κιλα...το λεω και το ξαναλεω...καταλαβα το νοημα της ζωης ή εστω προσπαθω...καθε μερα μια παλη ωσπου αν φτασω καποια στιγμη και να αντιληφθω οτι ειμαι νικητρια σε εναν ολοκληρο αγωνα...ολες μας ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να βγουμε νικητριες...καθε μερα εχει δυσκολιες αλλα καταφερα να μην βλεπω μονο τις δυσκολιες...υπαρχει παντα και η θετικη πλευρα την οποια ηθελημενα αποφευγαμε τοσο καιρο να δουμε...ειμαστε μαζι στον αγωνα αυτο..τα καταφερα..δεν ειμαι λιγοτερη δυνατη απο εσας..μπορειτε...και ΠΙΣΤΕΨΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ...ειμαι μαζι σας...

υ.γ: σορρυ για το μακροσκελες γραπτο μου αλλα ενιωθα την αναγκη να μιλησω αναλυτικα καποια στιγμη για ολο αυτο το μονοπατι που εχω διανυσει και διανυω και θα διανυω!

----------


## dexa

FREE ΤΟ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΙΓΟ.
Εαν υπαρχει μια λεξη που να δηλωνει την ευχαριστηση που εχω νιωσει διαβαζοντας αυτο το ''γραμμα'' και που δειχνει οτι σ'ολα τα πραγματα σ'αυτο τον κοσμο οπως υπαρχει το αρνητικο και το ασχημο υπαρχει επισης και το θετικο και το ομορφο και μπορουμε να πιανομαστε απο αυτο για να περνουμε δυναμη,αυτη η λεξη σου αξιζει.
Εγω θα σου πω ενα απλο ευχαριστω.
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Eίμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και μέ τόσες ασχολίες που έχω, δεν έχω χρόνο για κακές <<συνήθειες>>.

Όταν το μυαλό λειτουργεί συνεχώς, όταν κάνεις επαγγελματικές προσπάθειες, όταν αναλώνεις δημιουργικά το χρόνο σου, τότε δε βασανίζεσαι με αυτοκαταστροφικές σκέψεις και πρακτικές.Και απότοκος αυτής σου της προσπάθειας, είναι η ψυχική ικανοποίηση,η πληρότητα αυτής,Είναι κάτι που σε κάνει να νιώθεις πως δεν αξίζει να μένεις στην απραξία!Μπορείς να παράγεις έργο!Χαραμίζεσαι...Κρίμα δεν είναι;

Αναφορικά με τη μακροσκελή δημοσίευση της free:

Γενικότερα, μ' αρέσει αυτή η ψυχαναλυτική θεώρηση που κάνεις.Σίγουρα όλα συμβαίνουν για κάποιο λόγο! 

Πιστεύω πως όταν διαταράσσεται η ισορροπία σ' έναν οργανισμό ή όταν τη διαταράσσει εκούσια κάποιος, τότε σίγουρα θα υπάρχει αντίδραση,ανασταλτικός μηχανισμός που θα προσπαθήσει να επαναφέρει την κατάσταση.Τι θέλω να πω με αυτό:

πχ:Ένας άνθρωπος που νιώθει καλά με την εξωτερική του εμφάνιση και έχει καβαλήσει το καλάμι,έχει φιλαρέσκεια, εγωπάθεια είναι σίγουρα εκτός ορίων.Τότε κάτι του συμβαίνει - παχαίνει,ασχημαίνει, κτλ - απλά και μόνο για να τον επαναφέρει στην τάξη και να τον συνετίσει.Ίσως να <<πρέπει>> να γίνει αυτό...Ίσως να είναι αναγκαίο για να γνωρίσει τον πραγματικό εαυτό του και να <<προσγειωθεί>>.

free, προσυπογράφω πλήρως τις απόψεις σου!

----------


## fifika_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΒΑΓΓΕΛΙΤΣΑ ΜΟΥ....
ΠΟΛΥ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ.ΕΙΔΕΣ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ 
ΤΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΥΠΛΟΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΩΕΙ?
ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΕ ΤΙΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ,ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΛΑΥΣΕ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ....
ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΚΑΠΟΥ ΣΚΟΝΤΑΨΕΙΣ,ΘΥΜΗΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΟΥ...ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΣΟΥ...
ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΣΗΚΩΘΕΙΣ...ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ...ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΜΑΣ....
Σ'ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ.ΕΙΣΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΗ ΠΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΑΝΤΛΟΥΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ!
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ!

----------


## din_ed

Γεια σε ολους!ειμαι 24 ετων φοιτητης και ειμαι βουλιμικος...πριν 10 χρονια ημουν 130 κιλα καταφερα να χασω 30 κιλα αλλα επρεπε να χασω αλλα 30.Λογω σπουδων και εφησυχασμου παρεμεινα για καιρο στα 95 κιλα-ΔΜΣ 30.τον τελευταιο χρονο παρα τα ανυπερβλητα προβληματα μου(οχι αστεια),εχασα περιπου 20 κιλα και για πρωτη φορα εφτασα τοσο κατω.Απο μικρος λογω υπερκαταναλωσης τροφης ειχα την δυνατοτητα να "ανεβαζω" ακομα και την πιο μικρη ποσοτητα χωρις προσπαθεια δηλ.τεχνητα.Ενιωθα σαν μυρηκαστικο αυτο το "ταλεντο" εγινε συνηθεια και ποτε δεν ακουσα την εννοια "βουλιμια".οταν ομως χανοντας τα κιλα(76Κ) το χρησιμοποιησα ως μεσο ελεγχου και μπηκα στο κυκλο εντονων και συνεχων βουλιμικων επεισοδιων καθως και ανορεξικων εξαρσεων.("αφου τρωω τα βγαζω και δεν παχαινω").τελευταια αντιληφθηκα την εγκληματικη αγνοια μου και τις καταστροφικες συνεπειες της βουλιμιας και με εχει καταλαβει τρομος...απο την μια ειναι το παχος και ο ψυχο-κοινωνικος ολεθρος και απο την αλλη ο σταδιακος αυτοκαταστροφικος θανατος.φοβαμαι οτι δεν το ελεγχω.αν μπορουσε καποιος να μου πει σε ποσο καιρο βγαινουν οι συνεπειες και αν ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες...

----------


## free

din σου απαντησα στο αλλο θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει..εκει νομιζω θα δοθουν και οι υπολοιπες απαντησεις των αλλων μελων..

----------


## elpida_ed

Είμαι κι έγω ένας από τους εκδρομείς του τριημέρου. Πήγα στα Χανιά για να περάσω τις μέρες αυτές με το αίσθημα.Κακοδιάθετη καιρό τώρα, με τρομερές τύψεις για την εμφανισή μου και γι όλες τις φορές που έσπασα τη δίαιτα. Εχθές το βράδυ πήρα το καράβι της γραμμής για την επιστροφή με την ίδια χάλια διάθεση και σήμερα το πρωί σηλώθηκα μια ώρα νωρίτερα΄πριν δέσει το καράβι να πιω έναν καφέ να λειτουργήσει ο εγκέφαλος. Στην δεύτερη γουλιά μου είπε μια κυρία να κοιτάξω έξω την κοπέλα... μηχανικά και χωρίς να έχω καταλάβει τι μου λέει κοίταξα έξω απο το παράθυρο και είδα μιακοπέλα καθισμένη στην κουπαστή του καραβιού. Περίπου στην ηλικία μου ίσως και λίγο πιο μικρή, όμορφη, μπουλούκα ντυμένη στα μαύρα με υπέροχα μαύρα μακρυά μαλλιά και με μια απροσδιόριστη ηρεμία στο πρόσωπο της. Κοιτούσε το λιμάνι που πλησίαζε και ήταν τόσ ήρεμη που δεν με τρόμαζε το ότι καθόταν στα κάγκελα με τα πόδια της να κρέμοται απέξω. Η κυρία της έκανε νόημα να κατέβει και αυτή έγνεψε όχι προς το μέρος μας. Και εκεί κατάλαβα γιατί είχε ανέβει η κοπελίτσα στα κάγκελα... σηκωθήκαμε, φωνάξαμε τον πρώτο καμαρώτο που πέρασε από μπροστά μας ο οποίος βγήκε της μίλησε λίγο και μπήκε πάλι μέσα να φωνάξει και άλλους για βοήθεια, τον κοίταξα και μέχρι να κοιτάξω πάλι την κοπελίτσα αυτή είχε βγει από την έξω μεριά του πλοίου ζύγιζε με το σώμα της την απόσταση, στήλώσε το κορμί της και με την ίδια ηρεμία στο πρόσωπο της πήδηξε. Ήταν ακριβώς εκεί, μπροστά μου και μετά πήδηξε. Βγήκαμε έξω, κάποιος της πέταξε ένα σωσίβιο αλλά εκείνη δεν το επιασε, προσπαθούσε να τελειώσει αυτό που ξεκίνησε.... Δεν έχω σταματήσει να την σκέφτομαι από εκείνη την ώρα, τι μπορείνα είναι αυτό που να την ώθησε να το κάνει. Όλοι έχουν προβλήματα αλλά πως φτάνεις σε αυτό το σημείο... και μετά σκέφτηκα ότι δεν χρειάζεσαι ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα, πολλά μικρά προβλήτα αρκούν να σου κλέψουν στιγμιαία την ελπίδα, κι εγώ την έχω χάσει πολλές φορές. Σκέφτηκα πόσο μπορει να μου μοιάζει και να της μοιάζω και πόσο εύκολα θα μπορούσα να βρεθώ σε μια τέτοια στιγμή κι εγώ, χωρίς ελπίδα για την επόμενη μέρα.Έχουν υπάρξει στιγμές που είχα ευχηθεί να μην ξυπνήσω την επόμενη μέρα, ίσως το ίδιο να είχε κανει κι εκείνη χθες το βράδυ και σημερα το πρωί να μην άντεξε το ότι ξύπνησε και πρέπει να παλέψει με τον εαυτό της για ακόμα μια μέρα.... Με επηρέασε πολύ αυτή η κοπέλα, άκουσα ότι σώθηκε, ότι είναι ζωντανή και χάρηκα γιαυτήν, μπορεί τώρα να της φαίνονται πιο όμορφα τα πράγματα αλλά πανω από όλα θα ήθελα να ήξερα το όνομα της γιατί με άλλαξε, μου έδωσε δύναμη μέσα στην αδυναμία της, δύναμη να μην αφήσω τίποτα να με νικήσει, δύναμη να στέκομαι στα πόδια μου, ακο΄μα και στα χειρότερα μου να μην ξεχνάω να κοιτάω τον ήλιο και να σκέφτομαι ότι έρχονται και όμορφες μέρες φτάνει να είμαι εκεί. Ετσι είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλά, και θα είμαι καλά καθε μέρα που έρχεται ακόμα και όταν όλα φαίνοντα μαύρα θα χαμογελάω και θα λέω πως ναι είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλά. Τα κιλά χάνονται, οι μέρες κυλάνε, οι φίλοι και εραστές εναλλάσονται στην ζωη μας και όλοι αφήνουν το στόγμα τους, όλα αλλάζουν και όλα διορθώνονται φτανει να είμαστε εκεί και να παλεύουμε τον σκοτεινό μας εαυτό, αυτόν που τρέφεται με τις αδυναμίες μας. Μπορούμε να νικήσουμε και μπορούμε να είμαστε καλά, απο εμάς εξαρτάται.

----------


## elpida_ed

οκ μόλις διάβασα ότι τελικά πέθανε η κοπέλα αυτή.....

----------


## Kyveli_ed

Αουτς!!! Μου ήρθε κάπως απότομα το προηγούμενο ποστ με την κοπέλα που αυτοκτόνησε....Και πάνω που χάρηκα ότι όλα πήγαν καλά παρά την απόπειρά της... Σοκαριστικό όταν κάτι τέτοιο συμβαίνει μπροστά στα μάτια σου. Πωπω..... :(

Μπήκα αρχικά στο topic αυτό για να γράψω ότι ΌΧΙ ΔΕΝ είμαι καλά, και έχω απίστευτα νεύρα με τη μαμά μου που επιμένει να με εξευτελίζει μπροστά σε φίλους και γνωστούς μου με αηδιαστικές ατάκες λες και είναι ο χειρότερος εχθρός και εφιάλτης μου... Και της λέει με τόση κακία και καυστικότητα, έτσι, λες και θέλει να σε κάνει να πονέσεις... ΓΙΑΤΙ????

Χθες χτύπησα κόκκινο, το αίμα μου ανέβηκε στο κεφάλι μου και λίγο έφτασα πριν πω "ε, αϊ στο διάολο πια!" 
ποτέ, ποτέ δεν έχω βρίσει τη μητέρα μου, ούτε πρόκειται... Δε θα ήταν για εκείνη εξάλλου, αλλά για τις ανηλεείς ατάκες της που της ξεστομίζει με κακία... ΓΙΑΤΙ??
Καθόμουν με μία φίλη φίλης στο σπίτι, που την κοπέλα λίγο την ξέρω, όχι δλδ δικιά μου φίλη... Ήδη έχω προσφερθεί να προσφέρω κάτι στο κορίτσι αλλά εκείνη δεν ήθελε. Επιστρέφει η μαμά μου από δουλειά, μπαίνει στο δωμάτιο και επίσης ρωτάει την κοπελιά να της προσφέρει κάτι.... απαντά το κορίτσι και πάλι"όχι ευχαριστώ δε θέλω τίποτε" και μετά η μαμά μου, με τη μεγαλύτερη δόση ειρωνίας και κακίας, λέει κοιτώντας εμένα "ε, ναι, αλλιώς δε θα ήσουν αδύνατη κορίτσι μου"... (υπονοόντας ότι ¨ενώ εσύ που τρως σαν τη γουρούνα κοίτα πώς είσαι!")
Το μόνο που είπα ήταν "ε, αϊ παράτα μας" και τα μάτια μου αν μπορούσαν εκείνη την ώρα θα την είχαν κάψει....
ρε γαμώτο, με πονάει που της αρέσει να με μειώνει μπροστά σε όλους!!! νομίζει ότι αν με ντροπιάει και με εξευτελίζει μπροστά σε κόσμο θα με κάνει να καταλάβω πώς είμαι!!! Πόσο στενόμυαλός είναι ο κόσμος...

Λοιπόν όχι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. Είμαι η Kyveli, έχω απίστευτα νεύρα, τρώω προσεγμένη διατροφή τα μεσημέρια και και μετά από ώρες έχω κανα δύο βουλιμικά επεισόδια με παγωτό και άλλες βλακειούλες.... light καταστάσεις με σχέση παλιά μου... Ναι έχω χάσει 2 κιλά, ναι θα χάσω και άλλα 7... ΑΛΛΑ ΟΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ τα σχόλια των άλλων.. ειδικά όταν αυτοί οι άλλοι είναι η μαμά σου....

με βλέπει να τρώω, με κοιτάζει με μίσος και με προπερνάει κοιτώντας με φθονερά και λέγοντάς μου "γουρούναααα"... Κομπλεξικιά γυναίκα Θέε μου.

----------


## RedCircle

Κυβέλη μου σόρρυ!!!! 
Αλλά θα ήθελα πάρα μα πάρα πολύ να χώσω 2 χαστούκια στην μάνα σου και να της πω: "Βούλωστο επιτέλους μωρή άσχετη! Με ποιό δικαίωμα μιλάς? Ποια νομίζεις ότι είσαι και τι ξέρεις?"

Συγγνώμη για τον αυθορμιτισμό μου, αλλά νοιώθω πως καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα το πως αισθάνεσαι καθώς όπως σου έχω εξηγήσει σε παλαιότερο ποστ, ακριβώς τα ίδια περασα κι εγώ με την δικιά μου μαμά (αν αξίζει να την λέω έτσι)....

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

ελπίδα πραγματικά η ιστορία είναι συγκλονιστική . Το γεγονός οτι αφορά σε πραγματικό γεγονός μας βάζει όλους σε σκέψη. Δεν είναι δυνατόν υγιείς άνθρωπος σωματικά να επιτρέψει στον εαυτό του τέτοιο ατόπημα . Αλλά αυτό το καταλαβάινεις με τα χρόνια . Μπορώ να καταλάβω ότι είσαι συγκλονισμένη . τελεία .
Κι εγώ θέλω να ευχηθώ για μια ακόμη φορά σωματική και ψυχική υγεία σε όλους σας για να μπορώ να σας συναντώ . Δύναμη για να αντέχει η ψυχή μας να επικοινωνεί γυμνή και να γιατρεέυει τα πάθη της έτσι όπως εμείς εδώ , απλά και ανθρώπινα προσπαθούμε να κάνουμε . Δεν είναι αδυναμία ελπίδα έχεις δίκιο . Είμαστε υπέρ του δέοντος δυνατοί άνθρωποι απλά ..... δεν μας αντέχουμε . Κουράγιο κορίτσι ....ποτέ δε θα φύγει απο τη μνήμη σου η εικόνα . Ηταν συγκλονιστικό ,απάνθρωπο ,για μας που τη ζωή τη βλέπουμε ξανθή .Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## dexa

Τι να πεις???
Τι μπορεις να πεις για αυτο που ειδε με τα ματια της η ελπιδα??
Ειτε για την ελπιδα ειτε για την κοπελα που το εκανε.Το μονο που θα μπορουσα να πω ειναι μακαρι η κοπελα να ζουσε και μακαρι η ελπιδα να μην χρειαζοταν να αντικρυσει κατι τοσο φοβερο και σοκαριστικο.

Ας πουμε οτι βγηκε και κατι καλο απο ολο αυτο .Ειναι η αλλαγη σου ελπιδα προς το καλο.Τερμα η απαισιδοξια και η μιζερια!!!!!!!Ζητω η καινουργια ελπιδα!!!!!!!

kyveli πρωτα ρωτα την μαμα σου μηπως σε εχει υιοθετησει?
Και εαν σου πει οχι δωστης μια μπατσαρα και εαν σε ρωτησει ''γιατι''? πες της ''ξερεις εσυ''!!!!
Και εαν παλι δεν το εχει καταλαβει πες της οτι ειχες μια ελπιδα και σου την γκρεμισε και αυτη.Γιατι εαν η σουν υιοθετημενη τουλαχιστον θα ειχε μια δικαιολογια εστω και τραβηγμενη αλλα τωρα τι αλλο μενει να σκεφτεις?????????
Σου ευχομαι να ερθει εκεινη η μερα που θα εισαι οικονομικα ανεξαρτητη και να εχεις την ευχερεια και την πολυτελεια να μπορεις να μεινεις μονη σου και να μην εισαι αναγκασμενη να την αντιμετωπιζεις ολη μερα αλλα οποτε επιλεγεις εσυ!!!!!
Μην το βαζεις κατω!!!!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## Kyveli_ed

Εδώ και 5 χρόνια που ήμουν Πάτρα φοιτήτρια μόνη μου έμενα... τώρα γύρισα και θα είμαι με τη μαμά μου μέχρι τέλος καλοκαιριού, μετά και πάλι μόνη...(επιτέλους)
Όχι υιοθετημένη δεν είμαι, μοιάζουμε καταπληκτικά και γενικά έχω πολλά αποδεικτικά ότι δεν είμαι. Εξάλλου το έχουμε συζητήσει (όταν είχαν πριν πολλά χρόνια βγει οι ιστορίες με τα υιοθετημένα παιδιά που ξαφνικά το ανακάλυπταν, με είχε πιάσει η εμμονή ότι είμαι, επειδή είμαι μοναχοπαίδι)... Τέλος πάντων, αυτό δεν έχει σημασία, εξάλλου το υιοθετημένο πιστεύω το αγαπάς διπλά, γιατί εκεί και αν είναι επιλογή σου να έχεις ένα παιδάκι...

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η μαμά μου το κάνει για να.. με ξυπνήσει!!! 
Το θέμα το έθιξα, ακριβώς μετά που έγραψα το ποστ, προχθές, και σε ένα ξέσπασμα θυμού μπροστά της, όπου είδε όλη μου την οργή σα φουρτούνα να με καταλαμβάνει, της είπα ότι είναι κομπλεξικιά. Το γελοίο είναι ότι με έβρισε και με είπε αχάριστη και αγνώμονα!!!!!(έλεος)
Και μετά μου ήταν θυμωμένη 2 μέρες... μου είπε και τα εκπληκτικά ότι "ε, εσύ που είσαι η ακομπλεξάριστη και είσαι έτσι όπως είσαι γιατί θίγεσαι με το τι σου λέω εγώ" και άλλα τέτοια θεϊκά που μέσα μου έλεγα "Θέε μου δίνε μου δύναμη να μην εκραγώ τώρα και το τσουναμι του θυμού μου την παρασύρει!!!"

Της είπα να πάμε σε ψυχολόγο μαζί, εγώ για τη βουλιμία μου και εκείνη για τα κόμπλεξ της, αλλά εκείνη μου είπε "εγώ έτσι είμαι, άμα σου αρέσω, εσύ να πας". Τι να πεις... Δεν καταλαβαίνει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση μου φαίνεται να αλλάξει. Είναι πάντα της επιφάνειας σε κάποια πράγματα.

Το οικονομικά ανεξάρτητη και γενικώς αποστασιωποιημένη είναι κάτι που θέλω και εύχομαι.. και σιγά σιγά έρχεται, αλλά πάντα θα είναι η μαμά μου, η μαμά που αγαπάω και η μαμά που με πληγώνει με τη συμπεριφορά της και μου δημιουργεί τα μεγάλα ΓΙΑΤΙ??.

δεν είναι το αν με αγαπάει... Ξέρω ότι το αγαπάει το παιδί της... αλλά ξέρω ότι παράλληλα μπορεί να με σιχαίνεται όταν παχαίνω. Τόσο αντιφατικά αυτά μεταξύ τους...

Όπως όταν στα 11 μου η νονά μου με είχε παχύνει μου έλεγε(η μαμά μου) "ντρέπομαι να κυκλοφορώ μαζί σου, ντρέπομαι να λέω ότι είσαι κόρη μου και σε μισώ" και μου περιέγραφε τα όνειρα οργής που έβλεπε εναντίον μου...
Τα συναισθήματά της είναι αντικρουώμενα τόσο πολύ....

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Kyveli παιρνω το θαρρος να σου πω καποια πραγματα γιατι εχω μια αναλογη σχεση με την μητερα(ετσι την λεω και τσατιζεται),αγαπης-μισους,οχι ομως τοσο για τα κιλα ,αλλα για πασης φυσεως θεματα.Για να καταλαβεις συνηθως εαν μιλησουμε πανω απο 5 λεπτα θα τσακωθουμε στο τελος και το κακο ειναι οτι η δικια μου κανει γενικη ανασκοπηση και μου υπενθυμιζει οτι λαθος εχω κανει δτη ζωη μου απο τα 15μου(τωρα ειμαι 32).Στο τελος καταληγουμε αυτη να φωναζει,εγω να κλαιω και να με προτρεπει να παω σε καποιον ψυχολογο γιατι ειμαι μονιμως ταραγμενη!!!Τωρα προσπαθω να μην ανοιγω συζητησεις οπου μονιμως διαφωνουμε ή να την κανω γρηγορα οταν αναμενεται μπορα.Μενουμε πανω κατω και αυτο κανει πιο δυσκολα τα πραγματα ομως το παλευω γιατι ξερω οτι με αγαπαει κι εγω της εχω αδυναμια ομως ειμαστε δυο εντελως διαφορετικοι ανθρωποι που σε αλλη περιπτωση δεν θα ταιριαζαν ουτε για παρεα.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΣΚΕΨΟΥ ΤΟ ΚΙ ΕΣΥ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΘΩΡΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΝΟΥΝ Ή ΟΧΙ ΑΞΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΜΕΤΡΑΝΕ ΠΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΧΑΡΕΤΙΣΜΑΤΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΟΜΠΛΕΞ & ΑΠΩΘΗΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΛΗΡΩΝΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;ΑΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΕ "ΞΥΠΝΗΣΕΙ" ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕ ΤΗΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟ.ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ;ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dexa

κyveli καλημερα.
Νομιζω οτι καταλαβα τι συμβαινει με την μαμα σου.
Εσυ καλος η κακος εζησες στην ουσια με δυο μαμαδες.Την ΜΑΜΑ και την ΜΑΜΑ ΄΄ΝΟΝΑ''.
Σκεψου δυο μαμαδες δυο διαφορετικες διατροφες δυο διαφορετικα σωματα δυο διαφορετικες συμπεριφορες.
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι αυτες οι δυο μαμαδες ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ φανταζομαι ανταγωνιστικες μεταξυ τους και ο λογος ΗΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΣΥ!!!!!
Αυτο πληρωνεις μανα μου!1
Γιατι για να ειμαστε ειλικρινεις μεταξυ μας τα κιλα σου δεν ειναι κιλα που να αξιζουν τοση φασαρια και κακια !!!!!!!!!
Θα μας κοροιδευει ο κοσμος εαν για 5 και 7 κιλα σκατωνονται οικογενειες
Να πεις την μανουλα σου γιατι μανουλα σου ειναι και καταλαβαινω οτι καταβαθος την πονας και την αγαπας,οτι θεωρει οτι μεσα στο σπιτι σας τα εχεται ολα λυμενα και τακτοποιημενα και εμειναν τελευταια να τακτοποιησετε τα κιλα σου ??????????
Εαν ΝΑΙ ειστε απο εκεινες τις σπανιες και τυχερες οικογενεις που δεν εχουν σοβαρα προβληματα!!!!!!!!!!
Αυτα με πολυ αγαπη απο μενα!!!!!!!!1
Δεν θελει κανεις εδω να κατηγορησει την μαμα σου .Τις μαμαδες οτι και να ειναι πρεπει να ειναι αντικειμενο σεβασμου και αγαπης!!!!!!!
Απλα σε νιωθουμε σχεδον ολοι γιατι οι μαμαδες θυμιζουν και ειναι ''ΣΤΟΡΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΔΕΡΜ'' αλλα αμα θελουν ειναι και ''ΑΓΑΠΗΣ ΔΗΛΗΤΗΡΙΟ'' και το γνωριζουμε οι περισοτεροι.
Εσυ μην μασας!!!!Και οταν γουσταρεις να ερχεσαι εδω και να ξεσπας .
ΕΜΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΟΜΑΣΤΕ!!!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## free

ΚΥΒΕΛΗ ΜΟΥ συμφωνω με την δεχα..εχει απολυτο δικιο..λογικα δεν εχετε προβληματα σαν οικογενεια και ψαχνετε να δημιουργησετε..καοως ετσι γινοταν και με εμενα απλα εμενα η μητερα μου δεν μου εδειχνε τοσο αμεσα την αποριιψη της, ουτε καν δηλαδη...απλα ειχαμε και εχουμε κατι σαν ανταγωνισμο μεταξυ μας..ουσιαστικα βεβαια δεν το καταλαβεινει καμια μας..ουτε το κανουμε επιτηδες..μια υποσυνειδητη αντιδραση..βλεπεις εχω μια πολυ αδυνατη, ομορφη και μικρη σε ηλικια μαμα...την λατρευω, την υπεραγαπαω..αλλα παντα υπαρχει κατι που κατα καιρους μας χαλαει την σχεση..μια ζηλια..κατι απροσδιοριστο το οποιο με κανει να νιωθω πολυ ασχημα...δεν το χουμε παραδεχτει ποτε οτι η μια "ζηλευει" κατα καποιον τροπο την αλλη και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω αναδρομικα απο που εχει προκυψει αυτο...ποτε δεν ειχαμε παρα μικρα προβληματα σαν οικογενεια και ομως τα καναμε να φαινονται τοσο μεγαλα και σημαντικα..δεν ειναι ετσι...πιανομαστε απο μικροπραγματα και τα αναλυουμε ωσπυ να γινουμε μαλλια-κουβαρια!και αυτο τους το εχω πει..τωρα εχουν αρχισει και το συνειδητοποιουν καπως θα ελεγα!..το πως κατεληξα βουλιμικη δεν ξερω..ισως επειδη τα ειχα ολα και ελειπε κατι απο την ζωη μου για να την αποδυναμωσει, για να με κανει να επαναπροσδιορισω την αξια μου, να με φτασει στα ορια μου, σε ενα απιστευτο τελμα...ωστε να δω τελικα τι αξιζω, για ποιους παλευω, τι ειμαι!...δεν ξερω..ολα αυτα ειναι απλες υποθεσεις...εχω παψει να δημιουργω προβλημα εκει που δεν υπαρχει, να αγανακτω και να τα βαζω με ολους επειδη ετσι μου την καρφωνει σαν κακομαθημενο...αξιολογω τα πραγματα σε διαφορετικη βαση, στην αληθινη τους κατασταση και σημασια..ετσι πρεπει να κανουμε..με το να τα πολυζοροζουμε δεν βγαινει ακρη...
ΕΛΠΙΔΑΚΙ η ιστορια σου με εκανε να δακρυσω γιατι μου θυμισε μια παρομοια δικη μου ιστορια την οποια θελω να διαγραψω απο το μυαλο μου γιατι με ειχε στοιχειωσει κυριολεκτικα...ειχα κανει ενα απο τα συνηθη βουλικα και με ειχε πιασει το στομαχι μου..πηγα στο νοσοκομειο γιατι δεν αντεχα και με εβαλαν διπλα σε μια κοπελα η οποια ειχε κανει αποπειρα,,,αρχικα δεν μπορουσα να την δω καλα, εβλεπα μονο το πισω μερος του σωματος της..απλα μου ειχε τραβηξει την προσοχη το βλεμμα της οταν μπηκα μεσα στο δωματιο(πριν ακομα μαθω οτι ειχε κανει αποπειρα)..εν τω μεταξυ ημουν τοσο χαλια ψυχολογικα που δεν ειχα ορεξη εμφανη να κοιταξω καν..τα χα βαλει με μενα ως συνηθως εννοειται!..ξαφνικα γυρναει απο την μερια μου και με κοιταει με ενα υφος παιδια που δεν μπορειτε να φανταστειτε..σαν να μου ελεγε:" λυτρωσε με σε παρακαλω, ΘΕΛΩ να πεθανω"...εβλεπα οτι ικετευε τον θανατο να ερθει να την παρει..εβλεπα οτι δεν ειχε νοημα να ζει.,.ηταν εκει γεματη σωληνακια και ομως ηθελε να φυγει!...δεν ειχε κανενα νοημα η ζωη της και το καταλαβαινα(ξερω τι σημαινει αποπειρα δυστυχως)...ηθελα με ενα βλεμμα να της δωσω ζωη αλλα που???.,..μηπως μπορουσα??..τιποτα δεν μπορουσα, την παραμικρη δυναμη να την βοηθησω και ομως το ειχα τοσο αναγκη...δεν εμαθα αν αυτη η κοπελα βγηκε..λογικα ναι..δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλα, δε ξερω τιποα...θα ηθελα ομως να γυρισω τον χρονο πισω, να της πιασω το χερι και να της πω οτι θα ηθελα να πουν σε εμενα σε αναλογη ποεριπτωση:"κοριτσακι μου η ζωη ειναι μπροστα σου(μιλαμε για 19 χρονων κοπελα), ζησε την , δεν φταις εσυ για λαθη αλλων, πιασε την ζωη σου απο τα "μαλλια" και μην την αφησεις ποτε ξανα, σου αξιζει να ζησεις μονο και μονο γιατι τωρα ειναι η αρχη"...συγκινηθηκα παλι...ελπιδα μου κανε υπομονη...αυτη η στιγμη θα αργησει να φυγει απο το μυαλο σου..ητανν ακομα εντονοτερη απο την δικη μου...αλλα ολα κατι μας μαθαινουν..ολα συμβαινουν για καποιο λογο...ας μην αφηνουμε τα σημαδια να πηγαινουν χαμενα..σας αφηνω γιατι ταρακουνηθηκα παλι :(...

----------


## Kyveli_ed

πωπω... Τελικώς υπάρχουν, δυστυχώς αρκετοί αυτόχειρες. :( 
Οι εμπειρίες που περιγράφετε παιδιά είναι δυνατές και συγκλονιστικές. Και σκεφτείτε αν είναι έτσι για άτομα που απλώς τις βιώνουν για κάποιες στιγμές ως απλοί θεατές, πώς είναι για τους φίλους και συγγενείς.

Σκέφτομαι από την άλλη ότι από προσωπική εμπειρία, βλέπω ότι η αυτοκτονία, νομίζω, έχει δύο στάδια άρνησης... Το ένα είναι το ίδιου μας του εαυτού και το άλλο είναι της ζωής μας. Όταν είχα κατάθλιψη και ήθελα να με καταστρέψω θυμάμαι ότι ναι μεν με μισούσα και ήθελα να με εξαφανίσω και να με καταστρέψω ώστε να μην επηρεάζω πλέον κανέναν και τίποτε, αλλά από την άλλη δε μπορούσα να αυτοκτονήσω γιατί εκτιμούσα το αγαθό της ζωής. δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνετε τι εννοώ. Είναι τελικώς σα δύο διαφορετικές αξίες μέσα μας, ο εαυτός μας, και η ζωή μας.

Στεναχωριέμαι για τα άτομα που τελικώς απορρίπτουν και το δεύτερο αγαθό, την αξία της ζωής και προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ τι τους οδηγεί σε τέτοιες δυνατές αποφάσεις. Τι άραγε να είχε συμβεί στην κοπελίτσα που πήδηξε από το πλοίο, γιατί τίποτε δε μπόρεσε να το ανατρέψει όλο αυτο γαμώτο? Και η άλλη η κοπελιά στο νοσοκομείο, γιατί?? :( :(

Και πάω πάλι στη μαμά μου και στη... μαμά μου. Οι δυό τους, ναι πάντα είχαν κόντρα, και πάντα το θέμα ήμουν εγώ, γιατί μόνο αυτό τις ένωνε, αλλιώς δεν είχαν καμία σχέση συγγενική ή φιλική. Μεγάλη ιστορία, περίεργη οικογενειακή ζωή... Το μόνο που τις ένωσε ήταν η αρρώστια. Μόνο εκεί φάνηκε πόσο εκτιμούσε η μία την άλλη. Η νονούλα μου πέθανε δυστυχώς, μέσα σε πολύ άσχημες καταστάσεις, όπου χάνεις την αξιοπρέπειά σου και σε κάνουν να αγανακτείς για τη ζωή γιατί βλέπεις ότι δεν έχει νόημα πια... Ο άνθρωπος που της στάθηκε, τη φρόντισε και την πόνεσε ήταν η μαμά μου. Ήταν σαν ένα τελευταίο "ευχαριστώ" από μέρους της για όσα έκανε νονα μου για το δικό της παιδί. Και ακόμη όταν η νονά μου έφυγε πριν 4 χρόνια, η μαμά μου ήταν εκείνη που δεν έλειψε ούτε μία μέρα από το νεκροταφείο επί 3 χρόνια, Χριστούγεννα, Πάσχα, πάντα εκεί.
Η μεγάλη τους κόντρα ήταν ΠΑΝΤΑ το ... φαΐ! Μη γελάτε καθόλου. Η νονά μου με τάιζε γιατί τα κιλά δεν την άγχωναν, προτιμούσε να ξέρει ότι παίρνω όλα όσα χρειάζομαι σαν παιδί, και ότι θα τα χάσω σαν κοπέλα αν έχω παχύνει, δεν ήθελε να στερούμαι και όντως εγώ φούσκωνα και φούσκωνα....
Και η μαμά μου πάθαινε απανωτά εγκεφαλικά γιατί η νονά με μετέτρεπε σε αυτό που η μαμά μου ΠΑΝΤΑ απεχθανόταν, τους παχουλούς ανθρώπους.

So.. that's all, it's all about food!!! Γελοίο ε? γελοίο πως το πάχος μπορεί να καθορίζει τη σχέση μάνας και κόρης, αλλά έτσι είναι. 
Η μαμά μου έχει μία αποστροφή για το πάχος και τα περιττά κιλά και μια εμμονή για προσεγμένη εμφάνιση. Μπροστά σε αυτό δε βλέπει και δεν υπολογίζει τίποτε.
Για αυτό και όταν πλέον είχα ξεπεράσει τη βουλιμία μου, την πρώτη φορά, και της το είπα, δεν αντέδρασε καθόλου. Ούτε με ρώτησε αν είμαι καλά ψυχολογικά, ούτε τίποτε. Νομίζει ότι είμαι δυνατός άνθρωπος και μπορώ να τα χειριστώ όλα και απαξ και δείχνω οκ, τότε είμαι οκ. Δεν κάθεται να ψάξει και να ασχοληθεί.
Θέλει να νιώθει περήφανη για την κόρη της και ότι περπατάω στο δρόμο και όλοι με θαυμάζουν για το σώμα μου, και όταν με προσεγγίζουν, για την καλλιέργειά μου, οπότε για αυτό είναι έτοιμη να γίνει ΑΝΗΛΕΗΣ και σκληρή. Και γίνεται... γιατί αυτό είναι το μόνο που ξέρει, ο μόνος τρόπος, να είναι σκληρή με το παιδί της και όχι να του χαϊδεύει τα αυτια. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνει τι κακό μου κάνει με τον τρόπο της....

Τέλος πάντων, ΧΙΛΙΑ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ που σας έπρηξα με τη φλυαρία μου, τη μαμά μου και το πόσο με εξοργιζει αυτό που κάνει(να με εξευτελίζει)... το σταματάω εδώ, μέχρι.. την επόμενη κρισάρα μου! (ε, εκεί θα το καταλάβετε από το μανιτάρι πυρηνικής έκρηξης στον ουρανό... θα είμαι εγώ που θα έχω εκραγεί από τον συσσωρευμένο θυμό μου!!)

----------


## ΧΑΡΑ_ed

κυβελι μου εγω εφυγα απο τη πατρα πολλα χρονια τωρα και τους αφησα πισω ,ειμαστε αγαπημένοι γιατι ειμαστε μακρια 
δε ξερω εαν ζουσαμε μαζι τωρα τι ψυχοσωματικα θα εβγαιναν στην επιφανεια .
σε καταλαβαίνω , όπως επίσης οτι η ελπιδα διαλογου εχει χαθει 
δε δοκιμαζεις κατι πιο δραστικο?
κανε την αρρωστη , για μεγαλο χρονικο διαστημα , οτι κατι εχεις βρε παιδι μου δεν αισθανεσαι καλα και τετοια ωστε να χει πραγματικο προβλημα τοτε και να την αποπροσανατολησεις . λιγο αισχρο αλλα μπορει να φερει αποτελεσμα θα σε αφησει λιγο υσηχη απο τη κριτικη και τον ελεγχο και θα εχεις χωρο να αναπνευσεις .......αλλη δραστικη λύση ειναι να ζησεις μονη σου ως ανεξαρτητο κοριτσι με οτι δυσκολιες εχει αυτο .....βλεπε κομμενο ρευμα τηλ ανα διαστηματα και υποχρεωτικη διαιτα :)
τι να πω ? 
κουραγιο

----------


## smoke08

Ξέρετε τι σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές; Αν δεν ήταν το φαγητό θα ήταν τα ναρκωτικά... Ή τα ξυραφάκια... Ή οτιδήποτε άλλο προκαλεί πόνο, σωματικό και ψυχικό... 

Το παλεύω τόσο καιρό και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Πάνω που περνάει μία βδομάδα χωρίς επεισόδιο και χαίρομαι, εκεί έρχεται αυτή η απαίσια αίσθηση του "κενού" και η ανάγκη να το γεμίσω με οτιδήποτε βρω μπροστά μου... Μερικές φορές αηδιάζω με αυτά που τρώω, πρόκειται για πράγματα που ούτε θα έβαζα στο στόμα μου υπό κανονικές συνθήκες...

Αφήστε που τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να έχω και σωματικά συμπτώματα, κάτι που δε με είχε απασχολήσει στο παρελθόν. Μόλις φάω έστω και λίγο παραπάνω (μιλάμε για φυσιολογικές ποσότητες, που μπορεί να φάει ο οποιοσδήποτε αν το "ρίξει λιγάκι έξω"), μέ πιάνει ανακάτεμα και αισθάνομαι το φαγητό να ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω (πράγμα παράξενο, αφού έχω γύρω στα 10 χρόνια να κάνω εμετό). Χθες φοβήθηκα πως θα ξεράσω στη δουλειά και πανικοβλήθηκα!

Αισθάνομαι πως πάω να τρελαθώ...Σήμερα είχα πάει να αγοράσω ένα φόρεμα και η πωλήτρια μου είπε (κατά λέξη): "θα σου βρω κάτι σε στενή γραμμή, γιατί είσαι πολύ αδύνατη και διαφορετικά θα μοιάζει ξένο πάνω σου". Την περασμένη βδομάδα είδα την ξαδέρφη μου μετά από πολύ καιρό και μου λέει:"καλέ, εσύ έχεις γίνει κόκαλο"! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω! Γιατί όταν κοιτάζομαι εγώ στον καθρέφτη βλέπω ένα βόδι; Για τα κιλά μου δεν έχω ιδέα πλέον, από τότε που έσπασα τη ζυγαριά... Ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι χοντρή, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην αηδιάζω με τον εαυτό μου τη στιγμή που με πιάνει και τρώω σαν γουρούνα. Σα να σκέφτομαι ότι, αφού τρώω τόσο πολύ, άρα είμαι χοντρή. Ανεξάρτητα με το αν όντως είμαι ή όχι. Κανονική ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΑ!

----------


## smoke08

Ξέρετε τι σκέφτομαι μερικές φορές; Αν δεν ήταν το φαγητό θα ήταν τα ναρκωτικά... Ή τα ξυραφάκια... Ή οτιδήποτε άλλο προκαλεί πόνο, σωματικό και ψυχικό... 

Το παλεύω τόσο καιρό και δεν μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω. Πάνω που περνάει μία βδομάδα χωρίς επεισόδιο και χαίρομαι, εκεί έρχεται αυτή η απαίσια αίσθηση του "κενού" και η ανάγκη να το γεμίσω με οτιδήποτε βρω μπροστά μου... Μερικές φορές αηδιάζω με αυτά που τρώω, πρόκειται για πράγματα που ούτε θα έβαζα στο στόμα μου υπό κανονικές συνθήκες...

Αφήστε που τώρα τελευταία έχω αρχίσει να έχω και σωματικά συμπτώματα, κάτι που δε με είχε απασχολήσει στο παρελθόν. Μόλις φάω έστω και λίγο παραπάνω (μιλάμε για φυσιολογικές ποσότητες, που μπορεί να φάει ο οποιοσδήποτε αν το "ρίξει λιγάκι έξω"), μέ πιάνει ανακάτεμα και αισθάνομαι το φαγητό να ανεβαίνει προς τα πάνω (πράγμα παράξενο, αφού έχω γύρω στα 10 χρόνια να κάνω εμετό). Χθες φοβήθηκα πως θα ξεράσω στη δουλειά και πανικοβλήθηκα!

Αισθάνομαι πως πάω να τρελαθώ...Σήμερα είχα πάει να αγοράσω ένα φόρεμα και η πωλήτρια μου είπε (κατά λέξη): "θα σου βρω κάτι σε στενή γραμμή, γιατί είσαι πολύ αδύνατη και διαφορετικά θα μοιάζει ξένο πάνω σου". Την περασμένη βδομάδα είδα την ξαδέρφη μου μετά από πολύ καιρό και μου λέει:"καλέ, εσύ έχεις γίνει κόκαλο"! Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω! Γιατί όταν κοιτάζομαι εγώ στον καθρέφτη βλέπω ένα βόδι; Για τα κιλά μου δεν έχω ιδέα πλέον, από τότε που έσπασα τη ζυγαριά... Ξέρω ότι δεν είμαι χοντρή, αλλά δεν μπορώ να μην αηδιάζω με τον εαυτό μου τη στιγμή που με πιάνει και τρώω σαν γουρούνα. Σα να σκέφτομαι ότι, αφού τρώω τόσο πολύ, άρα είμαι χοντρή. Ανεξάρτητα με το αν όντως είμαι ή όχι. Κανονική ΠΑΡΑΝΟΙΑ!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι σε κατασταση εκτακτου αναγκης...........!!!!!!!!!!1
Με εχει πιασει τρελλα...!!!!!!!!!1
Θελω να φαω σημερα οτι ειναι ανεξαρτητα σχηματος χρωματος γευσης.....!!!!!!!
Ελπιζω αυριο να ειμαι καλυτερα ,γιατι τα νευρα εχουν γινει κροσσια!!!!!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## free

ξερετε τι σκεφτομαι..?..οτι οποιος/α ηταν, ειναι βουλικος/η ποτε δεν ξεπερναει σε απολυτο βαθμο αυτην την παρανοια..σημερα ειναι μια μερα κακοδιαθεσιας και για μενα...σε οποιαδηποτε αναποδια, η βουλιμια ειναι εκει και παραμονευει..την μισω ομως...με εχει καταστρεψει και το πιστευω αυτο...τα χρονια που χω χασει(και χανω?), ειναι πολυ σημαντικα..μου φαινεται οτι εχω χασει μια ζωη..λεω ας πουμε,,,αν ερωτευτω δεν θα το σκεφτομαι..μπουρδες...παντα το σκεφτομαι,,,πρωι, μεσημερι, βραδυ, μεσανυχτα, ξημερωματα, οταν τρωω(???), οταν κανω μπανιο, οταν προχωραω, οταν τρεχω, οταν μιλαω, οταν ειμαι σχολη, οταν πινω καφε..ΠΑΝΤΑ...πιστευω πως ειμαι καταδικασμενη να ζω με αυτο...λεω οτι ειμαι καλα για να το πιστεψω και εγω η ιδια...αλλα η ζωη μου θα ταν καλυτερη αν ημουν ηδη αδυνατη..και ας ημιυν βουλιμικη..προτιμω να ζω μαζι της αδυνατη, παρα να ζω χωρια της και παχουλη..και βασικα δεν ζω χωρια της..αν ζουσα χωρια της, δεν θα ημουν παχια τωρα...λυπαμαι που κανω τοσο κακο στον εαυτο μου...ειμαι μακρια απο καθεαυτο βουλιμικο επεισοδιο αλλα μονο η σκεψη αρκει...
ξερετε δεν ειναι βουλιμικος(κατα την γνωμη μου) μονο οποιος κανει εμετους, ληψη καθαρτικων κ.τ.λ αλλα και οποιος εχει ΟΛΗΗΗΗΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ αυτο το απαισιο σκεπτικο το οποιο σε εγκλωβιζει σε μια παρανοια..σε κανει μονοχνωτο επειδη εσυ εμμεσα το επιλεγεις και αυτο ειναι που μου την δινει...η ζωη μου εγινε μαυρη στις 19/4/2004...την σιχαινομαι αυτη τη μερα πραγματικα...και ολες τις μερες των βουλιμικων, και ολες τις μερες απο τοτε γενικα..ξερετε τι ειναι να πεφτει ενα αστερι και εγω να κανω ευχη να αδυνατισω?..εχω δει περιπου 15 αστερια να παεφτουν και εγω εχω κανει την ιδια μ@λ@κισμενη ευχη...να αδυνατισω...να πηγαινω στην εκκλησια και να αναβω κερι ορκιζομενη οτι θα αδυνατισω και οτι θα ειναι η τελευταια φορα που κανω λαθος στην ζωη μου...λαθος=αποκλιση απο την διαιτα...βαρεθηκα ειλικρινα να παλευω με κατι το οποιο ειναι πιο δυνατο απο μενα...μπορει να με καταλαβει μονο οποιος το περναει στον βαθμο που το περναω εγω...κουραστηκα...συγνωμη κοριτσια...

----------


## dexa

free σε καμια περιπτωση δεν χρειαζεται να ζητας συγνωμη.
Εισαι το πιο ισοροπημενο και συνηδειτοποιημενο ατομο εδω μεσα.
Εχεις γραψει κατα καιρους τα καταπληκτικααααα!!!!!!!!
Και ξερω οτι τα εννοεις ,και δεν γραφεις ετσι απλα.
Ξερω επισης οτι εισαι απο τους πιο δυνατους ανθρωπους που υπαρχουν,και αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι δεν δικαιουσε τα ξεσπασματα σου,ισα ισα θα ελεγα οτι αυτο ειναι υγιεις αντιδραση.
Φαντασου ολα αυτα να τα κρατουσες μεσα σου.ΦΑΝΤΑΣΟΥ..........!!!!!!!!1
Εδω ειμαι...........!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

dexa,κρατησου!!!!!!!!!!!!!Πρέπει επειγόντως να πας στον γιατρό κι εγώ πρέπει κατεπειγόντως να πάρω laptop για να μιλάμε τα βράδια για να μην σκέφτεσαι το φαγητό.Εως τότε είμαι σίγουρη οτι με την δύναμη του φεγγαριού (μου το κόλησες τελικα χα!χα!)όλα θα πάνε καλά γιατί είσαι πολύ δυνατή ,ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ!!!!ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Smoke08,προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις βρε κορίτσι μου!Σίγουρα και δεν είσαι γουρούνα ,για όνομα!!!!!!!Μήπως θα βοηθούσε τελικά να πας σε έναν καλό ψυχολόγο;Εμένα με είχε βοηθήσει πολύ σε μια πολύ δύσκολη φάση της ζωής μου.Φιλάκια και να θυμάσαι ότι είμαστε αυτό που εκπέπμουμε.Είσαι κούκλα,δεν χρειάζεται να αδυνατήσεις άλλο(ίσως να πάρεις κάποια κιλά)το μόνο που μένει είναι να "δουλέψεις" τον εαυτό σου και να απομακρύνεις από την ζωή σου ό τι σ'ενοχλεί!!!!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Σόφη, πηγαίνω σε ψυχολόγο τακτικά εδώ και 7 μήνες... Από τότε έχω σταματήσει να κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου με το να μην κάνω εξαντλητικές νηστείες, αλλά έχω περιορίσει και τα επεισόδια υπερφαγίας. Το πιο δύσκολο όμως και το πιο βασανιστικό είναι αυτές οι σκέψεις που δε σταματάνε με τίποτα... Το να τρέφομαι σωστά μπορώ να το κάνω, με λίγη προσπάθεια και προτροπή από την ψυχολόγο και τους δικούς μου. Όμως αυτή τη φωνή που μου επαναλαμβάνει συνέχεια ότι μόνο εάν χάσω λίγο ακόμα όλα θα είναι καλύτερα, δεν μπορώ να τη σταματήσω. Αυτή τη φωνή που, κάθε φορά που βλέπω αδύνατη κοπέλα στο δρόμο (ακόμα κι αν είναι το ίδιο αδύνατη με μένα) μου λέει ότι πρέπει να γίνω ΕΤΣΙ. Αυτή τη φωνή που μου λέει ότι το αγόρι μου, το οποίο σημειωτέον είναι καταπληκτικό και μου συμπαραστέκεται απίστευτα, θα είναι ακόμα πιο περήφανο για μένα αν αποκτήσω το τέλειο σώμα. 

Όσο και να προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ λογικά, τρελαίνομαι όταν ακούω τους άλλους να μου λένε ότι είμαι αδύνατη, όταν αγοράζω ρούχα XS, όταν το αγόρι μου μου λέει ότι έχω το καλύτερο σώμα από κάθε άλλη κοπέλα με την οποία είχε σχέση και εγώ κοιτάω στον καθρέφτη και βλέπω ένα στρουμπουλό κορίτσι... Προσπαθώ να ακούσω τους άλλους και να σταματήσω να σκέφτομαι έτσι, αλλά δεν αισθάνομαι ικανοποιημένη με το σώμα μου και αυτό με περιορίζει σε πολλούς τομείς.

Πριν δυο χρόνια αισθανόμουνα θεά και είχα πάρα πολλή αυτοπεποίθηση. Είχα μεγάλη ευκολία να γνωρίζω ανθρώπους, είχα μεγάλη άνεση με τα αγόρια κτλ. Τώρα που αντιμετωπίζω αυτή τη διαταραχή έχω εξελιχτεί σε ένα υπερβολικά ντροπαλό και ανασφαλές πλάσμα. Ακόμα και στη δουλειά μου, που απαιτεί μια άλφα δυναμικότητα και κοινωνικότητα (δημοσιογράφος) είμαι υπερβολικά κλειστή. Βγαίνω έξω μια στις τόσες, ενώ παλιότερα δεν περνούσε μέρα που γυρνούσα στο σπίτι μόνο για να κοιμηθώ λίγο... 

Σκατά! Θέλω τον παλιό μου εαυτό πίσω! Ή ακόμα καλύτερα, θέλω έναν ακόμα καλύτερο εαυτό! Που δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τα ανασφαλή κοριτσάκια που μετράνε τις μπουκιές τους και γκρινιάζουν όταν δεν τους μπαίνει το τζην νούμερο 24!

Anyway, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου.

----------


## elpida_ed

Den eimai kala giati kapoios me erwteythke gia ola osa 8a mporousa na hmoun kai ennoei apokleistika to swma mou.... kai sorry gia ta latinika alla exei epanastathsei to pliktrologio mou

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

Ελπιδάκι,μήπως πρέπει να αρχίσεις να κρατάς στο πλάι σου αυτούς που πραγματικά αξίζουν;ʼλλαξε γιατί πραγματικά εσύ το θέλεις ,όχι για να γίνεις κάποια άλλη,επειδή το θέλουν οι άλλοι.Αυτοί που σ'αγαπούν,αγαπούν την ΕΛΠΙΔΑ γλυκιά μου ,όπως είναι:τρυφερή κι ευαίσθητη κι ας έχει κάποια κιλά παραπάνω!!!!!!!!O ANΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΑΓΑΠΙΕΤΑΙ ΣΥΝΟΛΙΚΑ,ΟΧΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΤΟΥ!!!!!!!

----------


## ratataplan

Η σοφία έχει δίκιο ελπίδα. Αλίμονο αν μας αγαπάνε γιαυτο που οι άλλοι θα ήθελαν να είμαστε και όχι για αυτό που πραγματικά είμαστε.
Πρόβλημα έχει αυτός που αγαπά έτσι κορίτσι μου και ΟΧΙ ΕΣΥ.

----------


## Kyveli_ed

*free* σε νιώθωωωω.....Αχ πώς σε νιώθω! Από μικρό κοριτσάκι που με έβαζε η νονά μου να κάνω προσευχή, θυμάμαι, ότι μετά το "Πάτερ Ημόν" παρακαλούσα να αδυνατήσω... έχω ανάψει και γω κεράκια και ναι, μπορεί να είναι χαζό, αλλά είναι αυτό που ζητάω τελικώς!... Και ναι, και σε αστέρια το έχω ζητησει, και σε βλεφαρίδες που έπεσαν και μετά "κόλλησαν στο σωστό δάχτυλο" (πάνω ή κάτω) κλπ...

Σε νιώθω, σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω.... Αλλά με μένα τουλάχιστον λειτουργεί ότι όταν είμαι ψύχραιμη (ή πολύ ερωετευμένη) τότε αδυνατίζω κιόλας... Δλδ όταν η ψυχολογία μου μπορεί να στηρίξει την απόφασή μου για σωστή διατροφή, και όχι ο πόθος μου για αδυνατισμα.

*smoke* χαλάρωσε βρε καρδιά μου!!! Αυτά τα έχεις συζητήσει με τον ψυχολόγο σου? ότι έχεις λανθασμένη εικόνα για το σώμα σου? Και γω το είχα πάθει αυτό, πριν από 2-3 χρονάκια που ήμουν μια χαρά σωματάκι (γιατί κατάφερα επιτέλους να κανω τη σωστή διατροφή τρόπο ζωής) νόμιζα ότι ήμουν γουρούνα...και ότι οι άλλοι μου έλεγαν κολακευτικά λόγια όλη την ώρα για να με κάνουν να νιώσω πιο άνετα λέγοντάς μου ψέμματα που θα μου έφτιαχναν την ψυχολογία μου...
Συζήτησέ το με τον ψυχολόγο σου.. στο κάτω κάτω αυτός δεν έχει λόγο να συ πει ψέμματα για το πώς είσαι! Και πλέον μπορείς να απολάυσεις το σώμα σου και τα κιλά σου! και όχι να αγχώνεσαι για αυτά! κρίμα είναι!!! χαλάρωσε και θα ξαναβρεις την αυτοπεποίθησή σου...

----------


## smoke08

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Κυβέλη!

----------


## dexa

Ελπιδα καποιες φορες χρειαζεται να κατεβαινουμε στο επιπεδο αυτου η αυτων που μας προσβαλουν αμμεσα η εμμεσα ,γιατι απλα αυτοι οι ανθρωποι μονο μ'αυτο τον τροπο καταλαβαινουν.
Και επειδη καταλαβα γιατι ακριβως μιλας ,και σου ξαναλεω οτι αυτο που συμβαινει με τον καλο σου ειναι το εξης:προσπαθει παντα να δικαιολογει τα αδικαιολογητα.
Μην ξεχνας οτι το πραγματικα προσωπικο και οικογενειακο προβλημα αντιμετωπιζει αυτος,καμια σχεση με το θεμα των κιλων σου.Θα ευχεται καταβαθος να ειχε 10 κιλα παραπανω και να ειχε την δικη σου ισοροπια.
Μην του χαριζεσαι αλλο.Και αυτο που λεει οτι αισθανεται για σενα δεν ειναι αληθινο.Εαν αυτος αγαπαει τι να πεις και εσυ που πραγματικα τον αγαπας και ανεχεσαι τα παντα.
Κανε οτι τον διωχνεις και θα δεις ποσο αγαπαει..............

smoke08 αυτη την φωνουλα που ακους στο κεφαλι σου ,που σου λεει τα διαφορα την επομενη φορα που θα κανει να σου μιλησει να της πεις ''αι γαμ...σου'' με πολυ αγαπη απο εσενα ,εμενα και φανταζομαι ολους τους φιλους απο εδω.

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι καλα.Την εχω δει οτι αυτη την φορα θα πετυχω.Καλλιο αργα παρα ποτε..!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Έκλαιγα έκλαιγα έκλαιγα έκλαιγα έκλαιγα έκλαιγα...κι έκλαιγε κι αυτός. Πρώτη φορά τον έβλεπα να κλαίει. Καθόταν στη γωνία του κρεβατιού μου και είχε κρύψει το κεφάλι του ανάμεσα στα χέρια του. Δεν κουνιόταν καθόλου, ούτε έβγαζε λυγμούς. Μόνο όταν σήκωσε το κεφάλι του είδα ότι τα μάγουλά του ήταν μούσκεμα από τα δάκρυα. Σταμάτησα να κλαίω και κόλλησα την πλάτη μου στη δική του. Καθίσαμε έτσι για λίγα λεπτά, μέχρι που τον έπιασα από το χέρι και τον οδήγησα στην πόρτα για να φύγει. Έτσι, χωρίς ούτε μια κουβέντα...

ʼλλη μια φορά που κατάφερα να κάνω έναν άνθρωπο δυστυχισμένο...Για να νιώσει κι αυτός λίγη από τη δυστυχία μου, μήπως και απαλύνει καθόλου τον πόνο μου. Αλλά αυτός δε φεύγει ποτέ. Τι κι αν σταμάτησαν σχεδόν τα επεισόδια, τι κι αν σταμάτησα να απεχθάνομαι τελείως το σώμα μου...Η αρρώστια δεν έφυγε ακόμα...Υπάρχει ακόμα μέσα στις σκέψεις μου και με κάνει να συμπεριφέρομαι παρανοϊκά και να στεναχωρώ αυτούς που είναι γύρω μου.

Και καθώς τον κοίταζα από το απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο να απομακρύνεται, σκέφτηκα, αξίζει τον κόπο να χάσω τον μόνο άνθρωπο που ίσως είναι η σωτηρία μου; Τον μόνο άνθρωπο που ίσως με πάρει μακριά από όλα αυτά και μου δείξει τον τρόπο να είμαι ευτυχισμένη;

----------


## dexa

smoke08 δεν ξερω εαν υπαρχει κατι που μπορω να πω .
Δεν ξερω ακομα και αν υπαρχει εαν πρεπει να το πω.
Οταν το εφερα σαν εικονα μπροστα μου ,τα αισθηματα που μου δημιουργηθηκαν ηταν αναμεικτα.
Το πρωτο που μου βγηκε ειναι δυστηχια.Πολυ δυστηχια.
Μετα λυπη,αλλα και θυμος.Θα ηθελα να σου πω πολλα.Οπως θα μιλουσα στην αδερφη μου ισως η στην κολλητη.
Αλλα δεν εισαι η αδερφη μου ουτε και η κολλητη μου ,ετσι δεν μπορω να παρωτην πρωτοβουλια αυτη.Τάφηνω σε σενα να επιλεξεις.
Ευχομαι να βγεις απο αυτη την δυστιχια ακομα και αν πονεσεις πολυ ,μα παρα πολυ.
Πολλες φορες μετα τον πονο ακολουθει η λυτρωση.
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## dexa

Δες σε παρακαλω το U2U σου smoke08.
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Eίμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και μόλις γύρισα, από την πρωτεύουσα, ολοκληρώνοντας άλλον έναν μικρό κύκλο εξετάσεων...

Με έχουν ψάξει τόσο πολύ, που ώρες - ώρες, νιώθω πως μπορεί κάποιος ειδικός να κατάλαβε διάφορα για το <<αμαρτωλό>> παρελθόν μου...

Ευτυχώς, κάτι τέτοιο δε συνέβη και η διαδικασία εξελίχθηκε κατά τα συνήθη...

Τα αποτελέσματα ήσαν σχετικά θετικά αλλά όχι εντελώς φυσιολογικά.

Τελικά, με τις μ.....ίες μας, κάνουμε πολύ περισσότερο κακό στον οργανισμό μας, απ' ότι νομίζουμε.Κάθε πράξη μας προστίθεται στο σύνολο των ηλίθιων ακυρωτικών πρακτικών μας και στο τέλος ο οργανισμός...κλατάρει!

Γι' αυτό σταματήστε τώρα!

Καλη συνέχεια και σταθερή πορεία σε όλους!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

γεια σου κλεανθη και περαστικα σε οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο που σου συμβαινει.
νοιωθεις καποιες ενοχλησεις και κανεις αυτες τις εξετασεις η ανησυχεις μηπως εχεις προκαλεσει καποιο κακο στον οργανισμο σου και το ψαχνεις απο μονος σου?

----------


## dexa

Περαστικα και κλεανθη.
Ευχομαι αυτα τα ''κλαταρισματα '' να ειναι περαστικα.!
Ελπιζω το προβλημα που ειχες πριν καιρο να μην συνεχιζεται.
Και δεν μπορει ενας διασκεδαστης παιδιων να ειναι αλλιως .
Εσυ καλε μου εχεις φυσικα αντισωματα που προερχονται απο την δουλεια σου .
ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!
Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι ολα ειναι περαστικα!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!1

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> γεια σου κλεανθη και περαστικα σε οτι κι αν ειναι αυτο που σου συμβαινει.
> νοιωθεις καποιες ενοχλησεις και κανεις αυτες τις εξετασεις η ανησυχεις μηπως εχεις προκαλεσει καποιο κακο στον οργανισμο σου και το ψαχνεις απο μονος σου?


Με τις δραστηριότητες που έχω κάνει στη ζωή μου είναι λογικό να έχω κάποια προβλήματα και τα έχω αποδεχθεί σε κάποιο βαθμό.Θα τολμούσα να πω πως είμαι και συμβιβασμένος με αυτά καθότι έχω μάθει να τα διαχειρίζομαι.
Απλά, τώρα τελευταία προέκυψε και κάτι άλλο και με κούρασε η διαδικασία για να καταλάβουμε από τι προέρχεται.
Ως συνήθως δε βρήκαμε κάποια αξιοπρόσεκτη αιτία...

Το καλό είναι ότι αντιμετωπίστηκε και δεν άφησε κάτι ανησυχητικό πίσω του...

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές σας...Να είστε καλά.

----------


## smoke08

Κλεάνθη, μπράβο που προσέχεις και νοιάζεσαι για την υγεία σου. Εγώ όλο σκέφτομαι να επισκεφτώ κάποιον γιατρό για να ελέγξω αν όλα πάνε καλά και συνέχεια το αναβάλω...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Εγώ θα πρότεινα να κάνεις βιοχημικές - ορμονικές - γενικές αίματος,καρδιογράφημα και είσαι οκ.Δεν είναι κουραστική η διαδικασία.


Για τα γαστρεντερικά είναι φασαρία...

----------


## smoke08

Τι λέτε πως θα απαντούσε ο διευθυντής μου αν του έλεγα τα παρακάτω για να σταματήσει να με τρελαίνει στη δουλειά;

"Κύριε Μ., πάσχω από ανορεξία και βουλιμία τα τελευταία δύο χρόνια. Το πρώην αγόρι μου είναι στη φυλακή, και σα να μη μου έφταναν τα δικά μου προβλήματα, προσπαθώ κάθε φορά που επικοινωνώ μαζί του να του δώσω κουράγιο, λες και εμένα μου περισσεύει...Η κατάσταση στο σπίτι μου είναι τουλάχιστον καταθλιπτική. Η μητέρα μου άλλες φορές είναι καλά και άλλες την πιάνουν κρίσεις και κλαίει ή φωνάζει. Ακόμα δεν έχει ξεπεράσει το γεγονός ότι ο πατέρας μου έφυγε από το σπίτι πριν δύο χρόνια, μέσα στις γιορτές των Χριστουγέννων. Η μόνη λύση για να ξεφύγω από όλα αυτά είναι να πάω να μείνω σε δικό μου σπίτι, αλλά με τις πενταροδεκάρες που μου δίνετε αυτό αναβάλεται για τα επόμενα 2-3 χρόνια...Μερικές φορές ακυρώνω μέχρι και τα ραντεβού μου με την ψυχολόγο μου, είτε γιατί δεν έχω λεφτά να την πληρώσω είτε γιατί δεν έχω χρόνο, αφού με τη δουλειά που μου βάζετε χτυπάω κάτι δεκάωρα και δωδεκάωρα...Γι'αυτό, μπορείτε να μου δώσετε λίγη κατανόηση και να με αφήσετε λίγο να αναπνεύσω;Μπορείτε να μου δώσετε λίγες μέρες μία εβδομάδα άδεια να πάω σε κανένα νησάκι,καμιά Σαντορίνη ας πούμε;;Ζητάω πολλά;;"

Λοιπόν; Τι θα έλεγε;

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Σε προσλαμβάνω εγώ!Παραιτήσου!!! :) :) :) :)

----------


## ratataplan

Smoke Θα σου έλεγε να περάσεις από το λογιστήριο??.για να εισπράξεις την αποζημίωση της απόλυσης σου βεβαίως βεβαίως . 
Ίσως σου φτάσουν για τις διακοπές στην Σαντορίνη.
Χε χε
Κράτα γερά. Που θα πάει θα περάσουν όλα σιγά σιγά

----------


## angel_sky

Καλημέρα σας,
σημερα δεν ειμαι καλά!
εχω ραντεβου με το διαιτολογο μου στις 19:00
και το πρωι που αντιμετωπισα την ζυγαρια ειδα οτι "πηρα" σχεδον 1,5 κιλό.
Πηγιανω στον διαιτολόγο καθε 15 μέρες και μου ειπε την τελευται αφορα να μην ανεβαινω στην ζυγαρία -γιατι με αγχωνει- και απλολά να κολουθώ το προγραμμα ηρεμα και πιστα.
αυτο και εκανά και σημερα χτυπησα υστερία.
ασε που μου εκανε λιπομετρηση και μου ειπε οτι ο βασικος μεταβολισμος μου δηλαδη οι θερμιδες που χρειαζομαι για να παραμεινω στα κιλά μου ειναι μονο 1056.
Αναρωτιοταν ο ανθρωπος γιατι και σημερα θα μου ξανακανει λιπομετρηση μηπως και κατι ηταν λαθος.
που να ηξερε οτι με τις ¨χαζες¨ διαιτες , την ασιτια τις βουλιμικές κρισείς , τα χαπια και τους εμετους ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικό να εχει κλαταρεί ο οργανισμός.
και εγω δεν θελώ να του το πω- στην προηγουμενη διαιτολογο που το ειπα με κοιταζε σαν λυπημένο κουταβι! Δεν το θελώ αυτό!
τα νευρά μου εχουν τσιτώσει, ημουν απολύτα σιγουρη οτι τα ειχα παει καλά -το ενιωθα, αφηστε που ειχα κανει το γυμναστηριο δευτερο σπιτι.
ακομα και χτες πριν παώ για μπάνιο πηγα και ετρεξα 45 λεπτα στον διαδρομο αξημερωτα για να μην χασω την ημέρα!
θελω την βοηθεια σας ειμαι "καθαρη" κοντά 5 εβδομαδες με πολυ προσπαθεια - δεν θελώ να την χαλάσω -αλλά νιωθω οτι παλί ο ευατος μου θα με προδωσει, σκεφτομαι να μην φαω για να μην το βγαλω!

----------


## smoke08

Angel Sky, θα σε συμβούλευα να μιλήσεις στον διαιτολόγο σου για το...αμαρτωλό σου παρελθόν. Ίσως να ντρέπεσαι, ίσως να φοβάσαι μη σε κατακρίνει, αλλά στο κάτω κάτω δουλειά του είναι να βοηθάει άτομα με διατροφικές διαταραχές. Εξάλλου, μόνο σε καλό μπορεί να σου βγει, αφού θα σε συμβουλέψει τι να κάνεις για να το ξεπεράσεις. 

Εγώ σήμερα το πρωί λιποθύμησα στο λεωφορείο. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, αφού είχα φάει σχετικά καλό πρωινό. Ίσως έφταιγε η ζέστη... Πάντως μου πρότεινε η μητέρα μου να πάμε προληπτικά στο γιατρό να κάνω καμία εξέταση και συμφώνησα, αφού αυτή είναι μια καλή ευκαιρία να κάνω τις εξετάσεις που ήθελα χωρίς να καταλάβει τίποτα η μαμά μου.

Κλεάνθη και ratataplan, thanks για τη συμπαράσταση!

----------


## ant_ed

angel_sky σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα. Δε ξέρω βέβαια πόσο σε βοηθαεί αυτό. Μάλλον καθόλου. Σήμερα έγραψα και εγώ πρώτη φορά στο φόρουμ. Έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα μόνο που δεν πηγαίνω σε διαιτολόγο. Θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι οι θερμίδες του βασικού μεταβολισμού είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες από αυτές που καθημερινά καταναλώνουμε για να ζήσουμε. Οπότε αυτό μη σε τρομάζει. Ονειρεύομαι την ημέρα που θα σταματήσω να μετράω θερμίδες .... και ξέρω ότι αυτή δεν θα έρθει γιατί ποτέ δε θα είμαι ευχαριστημένη με το βάρος μου. Διαπιστώνω επίσης ότι έχω χάσει την αίσθηση της πείνας ή του κορεσμού. Ή κάνω διαίτα ή τρώω μέχρι να σκάσω και να κάνω εμετό. Ξέρεις τί μπορεί να βοηθήσει; Εγώ διαπιστώνω ότι με το συγκρατώ με τα εξής:
1. Προσπαθώ πριν φάω ότιδήποτε να σκέφτομαι εάν πράγματι πεινάω εκείνη τη στιγμή. Είναι σαν να κάνεις μια άσκηση του μυαλού εκείνη την ώρα.
2. Προσπαθώ να καταναλώνω, αν και ορισμένες φορές σε μεγάλες ποσότητες, τροφές με λίγες θερμίδες ή όταν πρόκειται για υδατάνθρακες να είναι ολικής άλεσης και κατά το δυνατό να είναι όλα βιολογικά. Επίσης, σκάω από τις φρουτοσαλάτες και τις σαλάτες, οπότε γεμίζει το στομάχι μου νερό με κατανάλωση λίγων θερμίδων. Μπορεί και τότε να τρώω πολύ αλλά τουλάχιστον λέω ότι δεν έχω φάει σκουπίδια. Επίσης, έχω μειώσει πολύ το αλάτι.
3. Προσπαθώ να μην πίνω αλκόολ γιατί με χαλαρώνει και σταματάω να έχω έλεγχω του τί τρώω.
4.Πίνω πολύ νερό και αφεψήματα για να νιώθω κορεσμό.
5.Όταν πάω να φάω υπερβολικά λέω στον ευατό μου: "Θέλεις να γίνεις πάλι δυστυχισμένη και να κλαίς αύριο το πρωί; Αξίζει να σέβεσαι το σωματάκι σου και να μη το βιάζεις με εμετούς... αυτό το σωματάκι που σε κάνει να περπατάς, να τρέχεις, να ανεβαίνεις βουνά, να ταξιδεύεις, να κάνεις έρωτα, ..."

Δεν τα καταφέρνω πάντα .... πολύ συχνά δεν τα καταφέρνω .... και αγαπάω τον εαυτό μου τόσο πολύ....
Ίσως κάτι από αυτά να σε βοηθήσει να χαμογελάσεις λίγο περισσότερο. Σκέψου καλύτερα το νούμερο 5. Σκέψου το κορμάκι σου, αδύνατο ή παχουλό, ψηλό ή κοντό,πόσο κοντά σου βρίσκεται και αναλογίσου πόσους φίλους ή γνωστούς έχεις που αν και νέοι δεν μπορούν να περπατήσουν, να τρέξουν και το κορμί τους τους ταλαιπωρεί .... Εγώ έχω πολλούς, και η ειρωνία είναι ότι οι περισσότεροι είναι αδύνατοι.

----------


## marou_laki

Ειμαι η Μαιρη και η ψυχολογια μου ειναι ενα με τη γη...

Εχω κοψει ζαχαρη,τρωω μετρημενους υδατανθρακες,αρκετη πρωτεινη απαχη και ομως...Δεν χανω..με τιποτα...

Κουραστηκα,βαρεθηκα,μπουχτ ησα....Θα μεινω σε ολη μου τη ζωη χοντρη...Ποτε δεν θα με ξαναδω οπως με θυμαμαι...

Αυτο ηταν....

----------


## dexa

Οχι βρε μαρουλακι μην το βαζεις κατω!!!
Εσυ τοσους μηνες εδινες δυναμη και κουραγιο σε οποιον χρειαζοταν βοηθεια.
Εισαι η ιδια αισιοδοξια η μαλλον το αλλο σου ονομα πρεπει να ειναι αισιοδοξια!!!
Εχω δει απο ποτε ξεκινησες και σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα .Ολη αυτη η κουραση ειναι δικαιολογημενη.
Αλλα κουκλιτσα τοση μηνες υπομονη κατι θελουν να πουν.
Ελα καλη μου να δουμε μηπως ο οργανισμος σου μετα απο τοσους μηνες χρειαζεται κατι για αλλαγη.
Μηπως να αλλαζες λιγο την διατροφη σου?
Μηπως για λιγο καιρο να μειωνες λιγο το κρεατακι και να αυξησεις τα λαχανικα ωμα η μαγειρεμενα?
Ισως και ομελετα η αυγουλακια βραστα η ακομα καλυτερα ωραιοτατα ψαρακια?
Κανε μια δοκιμη και μην χανεις το κουραγιο σου.
Αυτο το καλοκαιρι θα ειναι για εσενα το ΤΕΛΕΙΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ θυμασαι..?
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!!!!

----------


## free

αγαπουλα μου γιατι δεν ειπες τιποτα???...τι ειναι αυτα που λες βρε μαρουλακι μου?...ειναι δυνατον να μην σε ξαναδεις ποτε αδυνατη?..εχεις τοση θεληση οση κανενας αλλος..εγω που ειμαι υποδειγμα θελησης..ημουν δηλαδη..εχεις χασει 10 κιλα..τι ειναι??... λιγο?..σε ολες τυχαινει να χουμε κακες μερες....μην το βαζεις κατω...εσυ με στηριξες σε ολη μου την προσπαθεια...και γω εσενα οσο μπορω..εχουμε βαλει και ενα στοιχημα...μην το χασουμε...
ηδη ειμαστε σε καλο δρομο..
και μενα με πιανουν τα ψυχοκαταθλιπικα μου...
σκεψου οτι ειναι απλα μια μερα δυναμιας η χτεσινη...
οπως τυχαινει και στον πιο νορμαλ ψυχολιγικα ανθρωπο..
.η προσπαθεια σου θα συνεχιστει...το χεις παρει αποφαση και δεν θα σε παιρνοπυν κατω αθλιες σκεψεις...και απλες υποθεσεις...
εχεις πει οτι θα το κανεις ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ...οκ????....
μαζι σου ειμαι και το ξερεις!..--μην αλληλοαπογοητευομαστε--...ξερεις τι πρεπει να κανεις!..--να κανουμε!--

----------


## elpida_ed

Γεια σας? είμαι η Ελπίδα και δεν είμαι καλά? χώρισα και την κρίση υπερφαγίας έχουν διαδεχθεί 2 μέρες αφαγίας. Το καλό είναι ότι θα αδυνατίσω, το κακό είναι ότι δεν θα το κάνω με σωστό τρόπο, δεν με νοιάζει αν δεν είναι σωστό, δεν θέλω να πάρω άδεια, θέλω να γίνω ανορεξικιά, δεν θέλω να βλέπω κανέναν και τον θέλω πίσω. 

Έχασα την όρεξη μου και αυτό είναι καλό. Ίσως επιτέλους να αδυνατίσω, να χάσω 5 κιλά μέχρι να τον ξαναδώ και να με δει πιο όμορφη και κάθε φορά που θα με βλέπει να είμαι ακόμα πιο αδύνατη και πιο όμορφη? μέχρι να μου πει πως με θέλει πάλι ή μέχρι να εξαφανιστώ?..

----------


## free

ελεος???...τι ειναι αυτα που λες κοριτσακι μου?..ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ...για ποιον θες να αδυνατισεις?..για αυτον ? η για σενα?..σε πληροφορω οτι αν θες για αυτον δεν θα το π[ετυχεις γιατι θα προσπαθησεις να το κανεις αρρωστημενα!...οπως ηδη το κανεισ δηλαδη!..η ζωη ειναι δικη σου...ανθρωποι ερχονται και παρερχονται..δεν εισαι αξια να αγαπηθεις εσυ?..ντροπη του αν θα σε αγαπησει επειση θα εισαι πιο αδυνατη..τι θα εκτιμησει?...εσενα ή τα κιλα σου?...σαρεσει να ζεις με ενα ατομο το οποιο "αγαπαει" τα κιλα σου???....αυτο ειναι μαζοχισμος καλη μου...
σταματα να λυπασαι τον εαυτο σου..αυτος πρεπει να λυπαται τον εαυτο του που δεν εβλεπε τι πραγματικα εισαι!..τον κρυμμενο δυναμισμο σου κ.τ.λ..!
και εγω τετοιες ανασφαλεις ειχα και με εφαγαν...αυτο με κατεστρεψε!...θα το φωνμξαζω ρε παιδια!!!!....ηθελα να χασω βρος για ολους τους αλλους εκτος απο μενα!..για να με αγαπησουν οι αλλοι οπως εγω ποτε δεν ειχα αγαπησει τον εαυτο μου..τι ψεμα??...κανεις δεν με αγαπησε περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο ειτε στα +25 κιλα μου ειτε στα -25 κιλα μου..μην τρελαθουμε...
δεν αλλαζουν τον ανθρωπο τα κιλα!..και σιγα τα κιλα ετσι??..69 κιλα?..στα 69 κιλα δεν θα σε θελει και θα σε θελει στα 56 ας πουμε??..τοτε ειναι αξιος της μοιρας του...
δενθα χασεις ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ..ΘΑ ΧΑΣΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΣΕΝΑ!...ΑΚΟΥΣΕ ΜΕ...!//δεν θα σαι μια ζωη ετσι ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥς ΑΛΛΟΥΣ....Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ..γιατι ρε παιδια την σπαταλαμε ετσι..?..ειναι μικρη και ειναι αμαρτια να το καταλαβουμε αργα αυτο!.
.θελω να φτασω στο τελος και στην αναδρομη της ζωης που θα κανω οταν θα μαι πια μεγαλη, να πω οτι ΕΖΗΣΑ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ...αν συνεχιζω αυτο το τροπαριο, δεν θα το πω ποτε!..πιστεψε σε σενα...και σκεψου αναλογα!....δοξα τοιν θεο, υπαρχουν χιλιαδες αντρες εκει εξω!!!...
υπαρχουν πολλοι ακομα που θα εκτιμησουν την αξια σου...οχι την αξια των κιλων!..την πραγματικη σου αξια!

----------


## Μάρω_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Είμαι νέο μέλος. Με λένε Μάρω και είμαι καλά. Οχι απλώς καλά, αλλά ΠΟΛΥ καλά.

Το γιατί... το έγραψα εκεί που κάνουμε τις συστάσεις.

Φιλιά σε όλους!

----------


## ant_ed

Ελπίδα θα στα πώ λίγο χοντρά μήπως και καταλάβεις!

Χέστηκε ο τύπος αν είσαι αδύνατη ή αν είσαι τόφαλος. Αν δεν του σηκώνεται μαζί σου δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει τίποτα με το να χάσεις μερικά κιλά ή πολλά κιλά! Πρέπει να γελάς όχι να κλαίς. Να χαίρεσαι πρέπει. Έχεις συνειδητοποιήσει ότι με τον χωρισμό σου κάνεις μια καινούργια αρχή; Σφίξε τα δόντια, κόψε τις νερόβραστες μ...κιες τύπου αυτοκαταστροφής και στάσου αντάξια του εαυτού σου. Μη γίνεσαι ανθρωπάριο, γιατί αυτό κάνεις με την κλάψα είτε αυτά είναι πραγματικά κλάματα είτε ξεσπάς από εκδίκηση στο σώμα σου.

Ναι να αδυνατίσεις, δεν λέω όχι. Με πρόγραμμα! Εξάλλου τα κιλά που θα χάσεις τώρα θα τα πάρεις αμέσως. Όσα κιλά χάνονται έτσι απότομα είναι 100% σίγουρο ότι θα τα έχεις ξαναβάλει μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα.

Συγνώμη αν σε στεναχωρώ έχω περάσει όμως τα ίδια. Κανείς δεν με αγάπησε γιατί ήμουν χοντρή ή αδύνατη, όμορφη ή άσχημη. Ξέρεις τί αγάπησε ο άντρας μου; Την φροντίδα μου, το θάρρος μου και το πείσμα μου να πετυχαίνω πράγματα για ΜΕΝΑ, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. Και τελικά, μετά από χρόνια άσχημων σχέσεων, βρήκα τον άνθρωπό μου και τον εαυτό μου .... 

ΚΑΝΤΟ ΓΙΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ, ΜΕ ΚΕΦΙ, ΚΑΝΕ ΔΩΡΑΚΙΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΚΙΛΟ ΠΟΥ ΧΑΝΕΙΣ, ΑΝ ΣΕ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΙΖΕ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΦΑΣ, ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΕΞΩ - ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΚΑΛΑ 

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΟ

ΓΡΑΦΕ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗΣΕ (ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΦΕ, ΝΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΠΛΟΥΖΑΚΙ, ΝΑ ΦΑΣ ΕΝΑ ΩΡΑΙΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΕΣ ΠΕΘΥΜΗΣΕΙ). ΘΑ ΣΥΝΕΙΔΗΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΟΜΟΡΦΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΑ.

----------


## elpida_ed

Πολλές καλημέρες, είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλά, το μόνο μου θέμα είναι η ζέστη και αυτό είναι καλό φαντάζομαι? Αντιμετώπισα τα άγχη μου και ξαφνικά εχει αλλάξει η ψυχολογία μου? Σήμερα ξεκινάω από την αρχή, πιο σίγουρη για τον εαυτό μου και πιο αισιόδοξη όσον αφορά τις κρίσεις?. Καλημέρα σε όλους και ελπίζω αυτό το καλοκαίρι να φέρει σε όλους αυτά που περιμένουν

----------


## smoke08

Μπράβο Ελπίδα! Κράτα αυτή την καλή διάθεση! 

Όχι πια άλλο καλοκαίρι μέσα στη μιζέρια και την ανασφάλεια! Ας προσπαθήσουμε όλες και όλοι να σταματήσουμε να ασχολούμαστε συνέχεια με το φαγητό και τα κιλά και ας κοιτάξουμε να περάσουμε καλά!

----------


## marou_laki

Σημερα εχω γενεθλια!!

Ειμαι καλα.Ειμαι πολυ καλα!Βλεπω το σωμα μου καθε μερα και πιο αδυνατο και ειμαι αισοδοξη!!

Δεν θα ξανακανω κακες σκεψεις γιατι ολα ειναι στο μυαλο μας!

Δυστυχως η εξεταστικη δεν θα μου επιτρεψει να βγω και να διασκεδασω σημερα αλλα με το που θα τελειωσω θα το καψω!

Ειμαι σιγουρη,το ξερω οτι το Σεπτεμβρη θα εχω πετυχει το στοχο μου!

Συντομα θα αλλαξω και το τικερακι μου να παιρνω κουραγιο!!

Φιλια πολλα και να χαμογελατε!!!:D :D

(Eλπιδα...υποκλινομαι!!)

----------


## elpida_ed

Χρόνια πολλά marou_laki ότι επιθυμείς μέσα από την καρδιά μου

----------


## fatsoula

xronia sou polla marou_laki!!!!!!!!!!
na ta xiliaseis koukla m:D

----------


## free

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ ΜΟΥ!!!...ΟΤΙ ΜΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΠΙΘΥΜΕΙΣ!!..ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΔΩΡΑΚΙ!!!!!!!!!..ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑΑΑΑΑΑ!

----------


## smoke08

Χρόνια πολλά Μαρουλάκι! Καλή συνέχεια... :)

----------


## ratataplan

Χρόνια πολλά marou_laki 
Παντα να εισαι καλα και με χαμογελο

----------


## dexa

Χρονια πολλα Μαρουλακι !!!

Ευχομαι να τα χιλιασεις τα χρονια σου,και να μειωνονται τα κιλα σου.
Θα ερθει γρηγορα ο Σεπτεμβρης, και θα σε βρει να εχεις πετυχεις τους στοχους σου!!!

Αλλωστε εισαι το ΜΑΡΟΥΛΑΚΙ ΜΑΣ και εχεις την ΚΑΡΔΙΑ ΕΝΟς ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙΟΥ!!!
Σ'ευχαριστουμε που σε ολους εχεις να πεις μια καλη κουβεντα και που μας δινεις θαρρος οταν μας πιανουν τα ''κατω ''μας.

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!

----------


## smoke08

Χα χα...Τραγικό... Πήγα κι εγώ στο tickerfactory να φτιάξω κι εγώ τικεράκι, σαν άνθρωπος, και όταν έγραψα ποιο είναι το weight target μου, μου είπε ότι αρνείται να φτιάξει ticker για τόσο χαμηλό βάρος... Τελικά επίσημα ΟΛΟΙ μου λένε ότι δεν πρέπει να στοχεύω τόσο χαμηλά... Αλλά ρε γαμώτο, αν δεν αισθάνομαι άνετα με το βάρος που έχω τώρα, τι πρέπει να κάνω; Να συμβιβαστώ και να ζήσω μια ζωή μες στην ανασφάλεια;

----------


## dexa

Να βρεις τον τροπο να αισθανεσαι ανετα .Και να αποκτησεις η να διατηρησεις το βαρος που αξιζει στο σωμα σου.
Να μην συμβιβαστεις με τιποτα και να μην ζεις με ανασφαλεια.
Να προσδιοριστε τον ορο ανασφαλεια.Δηλ.εαν δεν ειμαι 40 η 50 κιλα δεν αισθανομαι ασφαλεια?
smoke08 εξηγησετο μου σε παρακαλω.
Κατι ξερει το ticker faktory .Καθαρα με την λογικη........
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!

----------


## elpida_ed

Αχ βρε smoke08, κάτι θα ξέρει η μπαρούλα που αρνείται? Πόσο θες να φτάσεις, να εξαφανιστείς; Νομίζω ότι αυτό που χρειάζεσαι είναι μια σφαλιάρα από κάποιον δικό σου άνθρωπο.. ξέρεις από αυτές που γυρνάει το κεφάλι ανάποδα και όταν σταματάει το βουητό πάει το μυαλό στη θέση και ξανάbootάρει ό εγκέφαλος? χωρίς παρεξήγηση πάντα.. κι εγώ την έχω χρειαστεί αυτή την σφαλιάρα και φαντάζομαι ότι δεν είμαι και η μόνη. Πόσο έχεις φτάσει; Μήπως αν κάνεις ένα διάλειμμα από την προσπάθεια αυτή και ξεαγχωθείς, δεις ότι δεν χρειάζεται να ζεις με ανασφάλεια αλλά απλά να αγαπήσεις την smoke08 γιατί το κορμί που κατόρθωσε να φτιάξει είναι μια χαρά και θέλει να το αγαπήσει όπως την αγαπάει αυτό; Γιατί αν δεν σε αγαπούσε με αυτά που του κάνεις θα σε είχε παρατήσει και θα την είχε κάνει?. Κάνε ένα break, μην το σκέφτεσαι και επαναπροσδιόρισε τον στόχο σου πιο ψύχραιμα. Είναι προφανές ότι στόχευες σε ανθυγιεινό βάρος αλλιώς δεν θα στην έλεγε το tickerfactory. Αυτή είναι η άποψη μου? Αλλα σοβαρά πόσο θες να φτάσεις και πόσο είσαι τώρα;

----------


## dance

Είμαι η dance και είμαι καλά!!

Επιτέλους σήμερα ξεκόλλησε η ζυγαριά από τα 80+ κιλά που είχα φτάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό και ξαναμπήκα στη δεκάδα των 70+ (αυτές οι δεκάδες πως επιδρούν στην ψυχολογία μας, έτσι;!) 
Μπορεί να μην είμαι στα κατώτερα κιλά που έχω φτάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια (73,5), αλλά δεν με απασχολεί, γιατί νιώθω καλά μέσα μου. Στο κάτω-κάτω τι είναι 5 κιλά; Αφήστε που τώρα η σύνθεση του σώματός μου είναι διαφορετική, γιατί γυμνάζομαι συστηματικά, οπότε ίσως να έχω "πάρει" και σε μυς, αφού δεν νιώθω να έχω παχύνει ιδιαίτερα. 

Νιώθω αισιόδοξα ότι ξεκινάει και πάλι η κατηφορική οδός! Τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω παρατηρήσει το πως η ψυχολογία και κακή διάθεση -που συνήθως προκαλείται από άλλους για άσχετα με το βάρος θέματα- επιδρούν πάνω μου. Κάτι σαν να ψυχαναλύω τον εαυτό μου ένα πράγμα... πιστέψτε με όμως βοηθάει!! Κατάφερα να μην παρασυρθώ από το συναίσθημα της υπερφαγίας αναλύοντας τα αίτια που με σπρώχνουν προς αυτήν. Ξέρετε τι παρατήρησα; Σχεδόν ποτέ τα αίτια δεν έχουν να κάνουν με μένα. Έχουν να κάνουν με στενοχώρια, άγχος, νεύρα που μου προκαλούν άλλοι! Λέμε ότι θέλουμε να αδυνατίσουμε για μας. Είναι/ δεν είναι αυτό αλήθεια, γιατί να παχαίνουμε για τους άλλους; Τουλάχιστον ας παχαίνουμε για μας, επειδή θέλουμε αυτή τη ρημαδοσοκολάτα, γιατί γουστάρουμε τη γεύση και όχι επειδή είναι η διέξοδος στα προβλήματά μας! 

Φιλάκια σε όλους

----------


## dance

@ marou_laki: Χρόνια πολλά -αν και ετεροχρονισμένα-! Η δική μου ευχή για φέτος είναι να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να γράψεις στο forum! Ο μόνος λόγος για να το κάνεις να είναι επειδή κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα και θέλεις να στηρίξεις όλους εμάς! Υγεία και ευτυχία!


@smoke: Αγαπητή μου φίλη, ανασφάλεια δυστυχώς δεν σου προκαλούν τα κιλά, άλλοι είναι οι λόγοι. Αλήθεια σε πόσα κιλά στοχεύεις; Στη ζωή πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται να κάνουμε κάποιους συμβιβασμούς συνειδητά και από επιλογή. Το σημαντικό είναι να μην νιώθουμε ότι τους κάνουμε. Κάθε μορφή σχέσης αν το σκεφτείς καλά, ένας συμβιβασμός των θέλω μας με τα θέλω του άλλου είναι. Ένας όμορφος και με νόημα συμβιβασμός όμως. Μην παίρνει η λέξη αυτή άσχημη έννοια στο μυαλό σου. Το να συμβιβαστείς με το σώμα σου και τα εικόνα σου, κάθε άλλο παρά κακό είναι. Αγία η ώρα και η στιγμή που κάποιος θα μου πει (έστω κι ένας) ότι στοχεύω πολύ χαμηλά! Είσαι τυχερούλα και νομίζω αρκετές θα θέλαμε να ξεκινούσαμε απ' τα δικά σου κιλά. Δεν αξίζει να το δεις;


@dexa: Παρακολουθώ τις απαντήσεις και τη δραστηριότητα σου στο forum και έχω την εξής ερώτηση: Είσαι πάντα τόσο αισιόδοξη και γεμάτη ζωντάνια; Σε θαυμάζω που δίνεις θάρρος και κουράγιο τόσο απλόχερα! Και συγχαρητήρια για την πρόοδό σου (βλέπω ξεφορτώθηκες άλλα 2 κιλάκια!!!)

----------


## marou_laki

> _Originally posted by dance_
> @ marou_laki: Χρόνια πολλά -αν και ετεροχρονισμένα-! Η δική μου ευχή για φέτος είναι να μην ξαναχρειαστεί να γράψεις στο forum! Ο μόνος λόγος για να το κάνεις να είναι επειδή κατάφερες να ξεπεράσεις το οποιοδήποτε πρόβλημα και θέλεις να στηρίξεις όλους εμάς! Υγεία και ευτυχία!


.
Kαταρχην ευχαριστω ολους για τις ευχες σας!!Ειλικρινα μεσα απο τη καρδια μου!!
Στο φορουμ ακομα και οταν φτασω το στοχο μου θα μπαινω,να δινω κουραγιο κ να διαβαζω ολους οσοι περνουν τα ιδια με μενα!!Γιατι και αυτο το φορουμ ειναι ενα μια βοηθεια που συμβαλει στο να με κραταει ψηλα!

Καλο καλοκαιρι παιδια!Με τη ψυχολογια ψηλα!!

Να χαμογελατε!

----------


## marou_laki

κανεις κοπι πειστ το πρωτο λινκ π σου βγαζει!

----------


## smoke08



----------


## smoke08

Παιδιά, δεν το πιστεύω αλλά ΤΩΡΑ είδα το μηνύματα που μου γράψατε πιο πάνω!! Έχετε δίκιο, άκυρο το τικεράκι, αλλά το έκανα περισσότερο για χαβαλέ, επειδή ζήλεψα... 

dance και ελπίδα, είμαι 48 και θέλω να φτάσω 44 αλλά δεν τρελαίνομαι κιόλας... Έχω ύψος 1,56, άρα δεν είναι υπερβολικό το βάρος που θέλω. Βέβαια, όταν είχα ανορεξία είχα φτάσει και χαμηλότερα, αλλά δε θέλω να ξαναγίνω όπως τότε...

dexa, συμφωνώ με τη dance και σε συγχαίρω κι εγώ για την αισιοδοξία σου και για το πόσο δείχνεις ότι νοιάζεσαι για το κάθε άτομο ξεχωριστά... Σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ... Είμαι σίγουρη πως είτε στα 150 είτε στα 50 είτε στα 200, εσύ θα εξακολουθείς να είσαι ένα τόσο χαρούμενο άτομο!

----------


## dance

Είμαι η dance και θέλω να πιστεύω πως μέρα με τη μέρα κάνω βήματα για να γίνω καλά. Έχω συνειδητοποιήσει ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και προσπαθώ να το καταπολεμήσω. Γι' αυτό αλλάζω και το τικεράκι στα πιο πάνω κιλά που έχω υπάρξει (πριν 4 χρόνια), για να βλέπω την πρόοδο και να νιώθω περήφανη για όσα έχω καταφέρει και όσα θα καταφέρω ακόμα!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και νομιζω πως ειμαι καλα.....
Νομιζω πως δεν θα το βαλω κατω.....
Δεν θα το βαλω....?
Νομιζω........??

Ισως ειναι και ο καιρος και τα ΝΟΜΙΣΜΑΤΑ δεν εχουν τελειωμο!!!!!
Ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη γρηγορα θα σιγουρευτω!!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## dance

Δεν θα το βάλεις κάτω dexa, δεν πρόκειται να σ' αφήσουμε εμείς έτσι κι αλλιώς!! Κουράγιο, φάση είναι και θα περάσει κι εσύ θα τη νικήσεις! Μπορείς και το χεις αποδείξει!! Μακριά από αρνητικές σκέψεις, προσήλωση στο στόχο και δεν υπάρχουν εμπόδια παρά μόνο το μυαλό μας!

----------


## smoke08

Ρε παιδιά, για πείτε μου λίγο... Όντως παίρνουμε βάρος όταν έχουμε περίοδο ή είναι κάτι που λέμε για να παρηγορούμαστε για τα μασαμπουκιάσματά μας;

Ναι, σύμφωνοι ότι φουσκώνει η κοιλιά μας εκείνες τις μέρες, αλλά είναι ρεαλιστικό να λέμε ότι το μισό κιλό παραπάνω που μας έδειξε η ζυγαριά οφείλεται στην περίοδο;

----------


## elpida_ed

Nαι, είναι κατακράτηση υγρών αυτό το παραπάνω ΄βάρος, και γιαυτό και έχουμε και εμφανή διαφορά στην ζυγαριά πριν και μετά την περίοδο

----------


## Hilda

Νομίζω μέχρι και 2 κιλά παραπάνω μπορεί να σε δείξει η ζυγαριά, έτσι δεν είναι; Εξαρτάται απ'τον οργανισμό.

----------


## dance

Όντως οργανισμός από οργανισμό διαφέρει σημαντικά! Για 2 κιλά δεν ξέρω, αλλά 0,5-1 πάνω οπωςδήποτε! Αλλά δεν είναι λίπος το κιλό αυτό, κατακράτηση είναι, οπότε δεν πτοούμαστε! (ε?? ;) ;) )

----------


## free

και εμενα χαλαρα με δειχνει 1 παραπανω,....την αδερφη μου 3 ολκληρα κιλα παραπανω...ευτυχως που δεν εχει την μουρλια μου!..:P

----------


## ΣΟΦΗ_ed

ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΙ,ΤΙ ΕΠΑΘΕΣ;;;;ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΙΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΥ ΚΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΦΡΙΚΑΡΕΙ;;;;;;;ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ!!!!!1ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ 'ΞΕΡΑ;ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΝΗΘΙΣΕΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΑΠΟ ΣΕΝΑ,ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ!!ΕΣΥ ΠΟΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ;ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΥΚΛΑΡΑ;ΠΟΥ ΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΤΟΠΟ;ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΤΣΙΤΩΝΕΙ (ΙΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΥΠΝΟΥΝ ΤΑ ΑΙΜΑΤΑ.ΧΑ1ΧΑ!);ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΠΡΗΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΟΛΑΥΤΑ ΜΕ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ;ΤΣΟΥ,ΤΣΟΥ,ΤΣΟΥ!!!!!!! 1ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΠΟ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΦΙΛΗ ΜΟΥ,ΜΕ ΕΚΠΛΗΣΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!ΠΛΑΚΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΙ.ΑΧ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΟΙ ΟΡΜΟΝΕΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ!!!ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΟΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΠΕΡΑΣΕ,ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΣ ΦΟΒΗΘΟΥΜΕ!!!!!!1ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!!!!

----------


## jasmine_ed

Είμαι πολύ καλα! Είχα καιρό να μπω εδώ και έχετε ανοίξει τέλεια θέματα θέλω να απαντήσω σε όλα! Τα πάω πολύ καλα! Τρώω κανονικά και μόνο 2-3 φορές είχα βουλιμικό από το φεβρουάριο! Σήμερα ήμουν 53,3. Δεν ακούω για δίαιτες που λένε σε περιοδικά κλπ. τρώω ότι νομίζω εγώ, μερικές φορές και λίγο παραπάνω κι όμως χάνω! Επίσης άλλαξαν και τα γούστα μου, δεν θέλω να γίνω πολύ αδύνατη μόνο 2-3 κιλά να χάσω ακόμη. Αλλά και έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα νιώθω μια χαρά ! την κυριακή φεύγω για διακοπές! :)

----------


## smoke08

Μπράβο μικρή! Ήσουν που ήσουν κούκλα, τώρα θα έχεις γίνει θεά! Μη χάσεις πολλά ακόμα, δε χρειάζεται. ʼντε, και καλά μπάνια!

----------


## elpida_ed

Παιδιά ... δεν ξέρω αν φταίνε οι ορμόνες και με έχει πιάσει η μαυρίλα της περιόδου ή αν είναι ανεξάτρητο και απλά τελείωσε η περίοδος καλής διάθεσης αλλά δεν ειμαι καλά.... Δεν ειναι κατι συγκεκριμένο, ούτε κάτι που συνέβη... αλλά να σκέφτομαι πολυ το βάρος μου και εκεί που ενθουσιαζόμουν που η γουρούνα μου πάει για τα 68 εκεί άρχισε και να με παίρνει απο κάτω... αργά και βασανιστικά κατεβαινεί μέχρι να ξανακολήσει πάλι για να ξανααρχίσει να κατεβαίνει πιο άργα και πιο βασανιστικά... για να φτάσει τα 56 που εδώ καλα καλα δεν μπορώ να πέσω από τα 60... τόσος καιρός προσπάθειας... μαλακισμένες παραιτήσεις και φτου ξανά από την αρχή, και πάλη με τον αευτό μου να τρώω κανονικά πιαααα και δεν ξέρω.... δεν είμαι καλά.... 

Τόσο καιρό στον αγώνα το μόνο που κατάφερα να χάσω ήταν ο εαυτός μου και τώρα είμαι σε μια ατελείωτη αναμονή... περιμένω να αδυνατίσω για να ζήσω πάλι... όχι επειδή όλα θα αλλάξουν αλλά απλά και μόνο επειδή δεν θα υπάρχει πια αυτή η εμμονή με τη ζυγαριά μου....

----------


## dance

> _Originally posted by jasmine_
> Επίσης άλλαξαν και τα γούστα μου, δεν θέλω να γίνω πολύ αδύνατη μόνο 2-3 κιλά να χάσω ακόμη. Αλλά και έτσι όπως είμαι τώρα νιώθω μια χαρά !


Jasmine, ένα τεράστιο μπράβο! Πραγματικά πολύ μεγάλο... Νομίζω στα λόγια σου αρχίζει και γίνεται πράξη το όνειρο της απεξάρτησης! (γιατί εξάρτηση είναι)

----------


## dance

@elpida: Καλή μου, αυτό που σου συμβαίνει έχει όνομα και λέγεται "περίοδος"! Μην τρελαίνεσαι! Στον αγώνα που δίνεις δεν θα χάσεις τον εαυτό σου, να τον βρεις προσπαθείς! Και θα τα καταφέρεις, είναι μάχη καθημερινή, αλλά γνωρίζεις τον εχθρό. Μην παραδίνεσαι σε μια κακή στιγμή... σε λίγο όλα θα σου φαίνονται καλύτερα... κράτα γερα!!

----------


## free

ναι ελπιδακι, περιοδος ειναι...αυτη τα φταιει..ξερεις ποσο ειχα πεσει εγω ψυχολογικα πριν μια βδομαδα που ημουν..παντα με παει πόλυ πισω αυτη...βεβαια προτιμω να την εχω και να σκεφτομαι οτι απλα ειναι μερικες δυσκολες μερες απο το να μην εχω(οταν μου ειχα σταματησει για 15 μηνες)--->τοτε να δεις νευρα και ψυχολογικι καταπτωση..μεθαυριο το πολυ θα σαι μια χαρα!!..για λιγο ειναι!..ολα καλα πανε.ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΙΛΑ..ΕΛΕΟΣ!..ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ κουκλιτσα!

----------


## Hilda

Καλημέρα σε όλους!

Χτες ζυγίστηκα κι έφτιαξα και το τίκερ μου :)
Πρώτη φορά λέω πόσα κιλά είμαι και πόσα θέλω να χάσω (ούτε στις φίλες μου δεν το'χω πει!). Είναι φοβερή απελευθέρωση.

----------


## dance

Μπράβο Hilda μου, καλή αρχή σου εύχομαι και όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## natallia

καλησπέρα και από εμένα. διαβάζω αρκετό καιρό τη σελίδα και είπα να συμμετέχω και εγώ.
Λοιπόν με λένε Ναταλία, είμαι 29 χρονών, παντρεμένη, και τραπέζικος υπάλληλος= καθιστική ζωή.Βασικά το πρόβλημα μου είναι να μη παχύνω και αυτό γιατί α) λατρεύω το καλό φαγητό+ποτό και β) διότι πιστεύω οτι θα μοιασω στις γυναίκες της οικογένειας μου οι οποίες ειναι δυστυχώς υπέρβαρες. Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα να με απασχολεί το ζήτημα διαίτα - διατροφή αρκετά. Επιπλέον από την εφηβεία και μετά από πολύ αδύνατη ήρθα και απέκτησα καμπύλες τις οποίες ποτέ μου δε εκτήμησα διότι τα πρότυπα ομορφιάς με τα οποία μεγάλωσα είναι τα γνωστά αδύνατα σχεδόν παιδικά κορμιά. Επίσης αυτό εισαι¨ γυναίκα με πιασίματα " μου φαινόταν πάντα λίγο χυδαίο και πίστευα και πιστεύω οτι τα σορτσάκια, φουστανάκια μπλουζάκια και ολα σε -ακια 
κάνουν επανω μου λίγο δευτερα και ελαφρώς αντιαισθητικά (είμαι λίγο συνηρητική το ξέρω)
γενικώς αυτά μάλλον το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν έχω ακόμα αποδεχτεί το σώμα μου

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλησπερα ναταλια, καλως ηρθες :)
κατανοητα ολα αυτα, αλλα δεν μας ειπες το υψος και το βαρος σου.
καταλαβα καλα οτι εισαι σε ικανοποιητικα κιλα αλλα κυριως φοβασαι για το μελλον σου?

----------


## smoke08

Είμαι η smoke και ΔΕΝ είμαι καλά... Χθες είχα άλλο ένα βουλιμικό επεισόδιο. Ύστερα από τόσο καιρό "καθαρή", χθες κάτι με έπιασε και έφαγα απίστευτες ποσότητες φαγητού... Μάλιστα, έφτασα και στο έσχατο σημείο να κάνω κάτι που δεν έχω κάνει ποτέ: να παραγγείλω απ' έξω! Oh yes! Επειδή το σπίτι δεν είχε σχεδόν τίποτα, αφού σαβούριασα ό,τι κουλουράκια, μερέντες, παγωτά βρήκα, μετά παρήγγειλα και μια καρμπονάρα, για να πάνε κάτω τα υπόλοιπα!

Όλη την υπόλοιπη ημέρα ήμουν χάλια, τόσο χάλια που πήρα τηλέφωνο στη δουλειά και τους ζήτησα να πάρω το ρεπό μου. Το οποίο είχα κανονίσει να πάρω Παρασκευή για να κάνω τριήμερο Π-Σ-Κ, αλλά τώρα το ξόδεψα άδικα...

Τέλος πάντων, δεν είναι η πρώτη φορά και μάλλον δε θα είναι η τελευταία. Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι πώς επανερχόμαστε μετά από ένα επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας; Τι πρέπει να φάμε την επόμενη μέρα για να επανέλθει ο οργανισμός μας στα φυσιολογικά του;

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Βασικά ίσως καλό θα είναι ν' επαναδιατυπώσουμε την ερώτηση και να πούμε:Τι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να φάμε για να επανέλθουμε;

Νομίζω,αρχικά, πως καλό είναι, να μην κάνεις κάτι το τρομερά στερητικό την επόμενη ημέρα αλλά να ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙΣ να μειώσεις στο <<κανονικό>> την ποσότητα και την ποιότητα των γευμάτων.
Επίσης πρέπει να διώξεις από το μυαλό σου από το τρυπάκι:Το έκανα εχθές,με πήρε η κατηφόρα,κάνε τα όλα σαλάτα ή το αντίθετο:Έγινα εχθές χάλια,σήμερα δε θα φάω τίποτα!

Μάλλον δες το σαν ένα κακό διάλειμμά και όχι σαν γκρέμισμα του οικοδομήματος που χτίζεις.Η διαφορά σε κιλά δεν είναι μεγάλη μ' ένα μόνο τέτοιο επεισόδιο.Αν τη βλέπεις μετρώντας τη,τότε σίγουρα αυτό που παρατηρείς είναι τα υγρά που έχει συγκρατήσει ο οργανισμός σου από τη βουλιμικη έξαρση.

Σχετικά με αυτό που ρωτάς:Εγώ, μετά από τέτοια διατροφική <<ατασθαλία>>, έτρωγα κάτι ελαφρύ την επόμενη ημέρα - συνήθως βραστό κοτόπουλο με λίγο υδατάνθρακα - και αρκετά υγρά για να καθαρίσω.Πολλές φορές έτρωγα και σούπες γιατί βοηθούν το ταλαιπωρημένο στομάχι.Μακριά από τις λιπαρές και <<βαριές> τροφές.Τα ξέρεις όλα αυτά,νομίζω...Μη λέμε άλλα.

Καλή συνέχεια στην πορεία σου!
Η νοητή γραμμή που χαράζουμε κάθε μέρα δεν εξαφανίζεται μ' ένα μόνο μικρό σβήσιμο - κόψιμο σε κάποιο σημείο της.

Δένεται και προχωράειιιιιιιιιιι.

Στο θέμα:Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και είμαι σε φάση μέτρια, χωρίς εξάρσεις αλλά, ενδεχομένως, με ποσοτικές διατροφικές εκτροπές όχι όμως και ποιοτικές.Ας υποθέσω ( ή είναι βέβαιο; ) πως είμαι στη συνήθη καλή μου κατάσταση και πως δεν υπάρχει καν χώρος και χρόνος για κακές κινήσεις.

----------


## vicknick

γεια σας βασικα...
ειμαι η vicknick και ειμαι καλα!
σας παρακολουθω αρκετο καιρο, και ειπα να γραψω και γω μια καλημερα!
καλημερα λοιπον.
συγχαρητηρια σε ολους και 'keep up the good work!"
για να συστηθω και λιγο περισσοτερο θα σας πω οτι ειμαι 26 χρονων, υψος 1.64, βαρος (μαλλον) 52kg (εχω κανα μηνα να ζυγιστω αλλα πανω κατω παιζω στα 50-52kg) και εχω περασει απο ολα τα σταδια. ανορεξια ελαφριας μορφης, τα κατωτερα κιλα μου ηταν 46 (δεν υπηρξε μερα που δεν εβαλα κατι στο στομαχι μου, εστω και αν ηταν 3 κουλουρια ολη μερα) βουλιμια (αναποφεκτα πιστευω μετα την ανορεξια το περνας κι αυτο..) και παχυσαρκια οχι ακριβως αλλα ειχα φτασει στα 62kg που ημουν παχουλη ..)
Τα κιλα που εχω τωρα εχω καταφερει να τα διατηρησω εδω και 1,5-2 χρονια...περσι τετοια εποχη βεβαια ημουν 48-49 kg αλλα ηταν ψυχολογικοι οι λογοι που ειχα χασει λιγα κιλα (αν και μου αρεζα περισσοτερο στα 48kg).
Πιστευω οτι σιγα σιγα συμφιλιωνομαι με το σωμα μου, αλλα με πιανουν καποιες κρισεις υπερφαγιας που και που...(2 φορες το 4μηνο ισως..μπορει και πιο αραια) τις οποιες "καταπολεμω" ειτε με προκληση εμετου (σπανια) ειτε προσεκτικη διατροφη τις επομενες μερες 

Αυτα για αρχη...καλημερα σας.

----------


## natallia

λοιπόν είμαι 1,64 και σύμφωνα με το τελευταίο (πριν μια εβδομάδα ζυγισμα) 56,5 κιλά αλλά τώρα δε τολμώ να ζυγιστώ διότι έχω περίοδο και επιπλέον δεν εχω πάει στη τουαλέτα εδώ και δυο μέρες. 

άσχετο μόλις πήγα για ψώνια με τον αντρα μου. το γνωστό πάλι σκηνικό αγόρασα μόνο μπλούζες διότι τίποτα αλλο δε με κολακευε. τα φορέματα και τα παντελόνια διεγραφαν το σώμα μου. επιπλέον έχω να πω πως τα νουμερα συνεχώς μικραινουν και πως ο φωτισμός που έχουν στα δοκιμαστήρια ειναι τοσο αχαρος που ηθελα οχι φουστανι να αγορασω αλλα να παω εγω στον Φουστανο να του πω να παρει το πριονι και να αρχισει να κοβει οτι περισσευει

----------


## smoke08

Καλωσήρθες vicknick!
Κλεάνθη, σ' ευχαριστώ για τις συμβουλές!

----------


## Myrto_ed

Είμαι η Μυρτώ και τις τελευταίες μέρες δεν είμαι καλά. Ευτυχώς η εξεταστική μου τελειώνει αύριο και πήγε πολύ καλά. Από κιλά καλούτσικα, 1.68 και φαντάζομαι γύρω στα 60 γιατί δε ζυγίζομαι σχεδόν ποτέ απλά μπαίνω σε παλιά μου ρούχα οπότε maximum 60 υποθέτω. Σήμερα όλη τη μέρα έλιωσα στο φαί και τους εμετούς και αύριο δίνω μάθημα...

----------


## free

myrto moy kai smoke moy ενα πισωγυρισμα δεν χαλανε την πορεια μας ολοκληρη...απλα ειναι ενα στραβοπατημα..τα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες αυτα...μην αγχωνεστε..απλα αυριο ξημερωνει μια νεα μερα...τα επεισοδια μειωνονται ωσπου να εξαφανιστουν στο τελος!...ολα ελουν τον χρονο τους!

σμοκε μου εγω μετα απο βουλιμικο ετρωγα

πρωι: πολυ λιγα δημητριακα

μεσ: τονο σε νερο+2φρυγανιες

βραδυ: γαλα

----------


## Hilda

Είναι ένα επεισόδιο, δε σημαίνει σε καμία περίπτωση ότι γυρίζεις πίσω στα παλιά.
Η πρόοδος που έχουμε κάνει δεν ακυρώνεται εν μία νυκτί.

Συνεχίζουμε μ'αυτό που έχουμε χτίσει μέχρι να φτάσει να μην υπάρχει άλλο επεισόδιο. Και θα φτάσει αυτή η στιγμή, δεν είναι ουτοπία.

Φιλιά και καλή δύναμη!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και δεν ειμαι καλα!!!
Δεν αντεχω αλλο την ζεστη....την αναμονη για να γινω νονα...την αγορα και τα ψωνια....τι θα φορεσω και πως θα ειμαι...τον αντρα μου που εγω πρεπει να τον δινω ρουχα να ντυνεται σαν μικρο μεγαλο ανοητο βιολι.....και θελω να τελειωσουν ολα αυτα και να χιονισει!!!
Φτανειιιι!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Θελω να κοιμηθωωωω!!!!χωρις να ιδρωνωωωω!!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και μέσα στην εβδομάδα είχα κάποιες "συγκρατημένες" εκτροπές από το διατροφικό μου πρόγραμμα.

Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι τα κάναμε κάκα τελείως,αλλά ένα μικρό βήμα πίσω,μπορεί να γιγαντωθεί μέσα στο μυαλό,αν το σκέφτεσαι διαρκώς.



Δόξα τω θεώ, δεν υπάρχει χρόνος για τη διόγκωση των αρνητικών μου σκέψεων και προχωράω αθόρυβα και χωρίς να δίνω πολλή βάση σε "απλά" πράγματα.

----------


## smoke08

Διάβασα κάπου πρόσφατα ότι τα άτομα των οποίων οι μητέρες βρίσκονται σε μία μόνιμη κατάσταση δίαιτας έχουν περισσότερες πιθανότητες να αναπτύξουν διατροφικά προβλήματα. Ώπα, λέω, εδώ είμαστε!

Η μητέρα μου έχει δοκιμάσει ολες τις δίαιτες που υπάρχουν από τότε που εγώ πήγαινα ακόμα δημοτικό. Ξαφνικά μου ήρθαν στο μυαλό εικόνες με εμένα 8 ή 10 χρονών να διαβάζω τις δίαιτές της και να λέω ότι θα τις κάνω κι εγώ! Βλέπετε, η μητέρα μου παλιότερα ήταν σαν εμένα: μικροκαμωμένη και με βάρος που είχε φτάσει και τα 43 κιλά! Ακούγοντάς την λοιπόν να έχει τέτοια αποστροφή για το σώμα της όπως έγινε μετά από 2 γέννες, σχημάτισα από μικρή την άποψη ότι το πάχος είναι κάτι κακό και πρέπει να απαλλαγούμε από αυτό το συντομότερο δυνατό!

Μπορώ να σας πω με σιγουριά πόσα κιλά ήμουν σε κάθε τάξη του σχολείου, από δημοτικό μέχρι τρίτη Λυκείου! Από τότε είχα το κόλλημα με τη ζυγαριά. Ξεκίνησα να κάνω αυτοσχέδιες δίαιτες (τύπου "σήμερα δε θα φάω τίποτα εκτός από μεσημεριανό") από τα πρώτα χρόνια της εφηβείας μου. 

Δε μου προκαλεί λοιπόν και τόση εντύπωση πώς έφτασα τώρα σε αυτό το σημείο. Σε μία από τις πρώτες συνεδρίες μου με την ψυχολόγο, με είχε ρωτήσει πώς τρέφονταν τα άλλα μέλη της οικογένειάς μου όταν ήμουν μικρή. Της είχα απαντήσει ότι η μητέρα μου έκανε συχνά δίαιτα, αλλά αυτό δε μου προκαλούσε εντύπωση, γιατί κάθε γυναίκα που περιποιείται τον εαυτό της προσέχει το βάρος της. Ε, λοιπόν, τώρα που τα βλέπω από άλλη σκοπιά, ίσως και να μην ήταν και τόσο φυσιολογική η συμπεριφορά της μητέρας μου...

Θα σας πω ένα πρόσφατο παράδειγμα. Πριν λίγες βδομάδες ξεκίνησε μία ηλίθια δίαιτα, από αυτές που υπόσχονται 10 κιλά σε 20 μέρες! Της έκανα κύρηγμα 2 ώρες βέβαια, αλλά αυτή χαμπάρι (πού έχουμε καταντήσει... να προσέχει η κόρη τη μάνα και η μάνα να είναι στον κόσμο της για το πρόβλημα της κόρης της...). Την προηγούμενη βδομάδα λοιπόν μου λέει με περηφάνεια "χθες έφαγα όλη μέρα μόνο ένα γιαούρτι"!!!

Παιδιά, ήθελα να την πλακώσω! Ναι, κι εγώ είχα την ίδια συμπεριφορά πριν 1-2 χρόνια. Αλλά η μητέρα μου είναι 50 χρονών γυναίκα και, στο κάτω κάτω, η ηλίθια συμπεριφορά της με επηρεάζει και με πάει πίσω... Προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να σταματήσω να ζυγίζομαι και η μητέρα μου ανεβαίνει κάθε πρωί στη ζυγαριά και μου ανακοινώνει το αποτέλεσμα με περηφάνεια αν έχει χάσει ή με απογοήτευση αν έχει πάρει.

Δεν μπορώ άλλο!!! Και η βλακεία είναι ότι δε θέλω να της πω το πρόβλημά μου γιατί ξέρω ότι δε θα καταλάβει (είναι αρκετά στενόμυαλη) και μπορεί να κάνει σχόλια που θα με χειροτερέψουν. Προσπάθησα να χαλάσω τη ζυγαριά και αυτή πήγε και πήρε καινούργια. Αγοράζω φρούτα και λαχανικά για να ξεκινήσω υγιεινή διατροφή και αυτή πάει και παίρνει υποκατάστατα ζάχαρης, μαγιονέζες με λίγα λιπαρά και τέτοιες μαλακίες.

Εδώ και μήνες προσπαθώ απεγνωσμένα να μαζέψω λεφτά για να φύγω. Είναι η μόνη λύση για να ξεφύγω από όλα αυτά. Δε με νοιάζει τι θα κάνει η μητέρα μου. Είναι 50 χρονών, μορφωμένη γυναίκα, ας κανονίσει μόνη της την πορεία της. Δε θέλω να αφήσω να με κάνει χειρότερα. Αλλά τα λεφτά δε φτάνουν (βγάζω 300 το μήνα δουλεύοντας από 6 έως 10 ώρες τη μέρα, μπορείτε να μου πείτε ποιος άλλος είναι τόσο θύμα; ). Οπότε περιμένω να γίνει κάποιο θαύμα...

Συγγνώμη για την πολυλογία, αλλά έκανα αυτή την συνειδητοποίηση πολύ πρόσφατα και είμαι απίστευτα θυμωμένη...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος...και βρίσκομαι εν τω μέσω βαπτίσεων - συνεστιάσεων και λοιπών εκδηλώσεων!


Έτσι,καθημερινώς, περιτριγυρίζομαι από απίστευτες ποσότητες φαγητών και γλυκών που εγκεφαλικά και μόνο, σε βάζουν στη διαδικασία να "παραστρατήσεις" επικίνδυνα και να γίνει μια ψιλοδιατροφική μάχη!

Η φάση είναι πως μαζί με όλα αυτά τα "καλά" ( ο θεός να τα κάνει ), περισσεύουν και οι προτροπές φίλων - συγγενών - πελατών να τα δοκιμάσεις όλα!Έτσι για να δουν αν πέτυχε η ρημάδα η συνταγή.ʼλλωστε ο κλόουν πρέπει να τα γεύεται όλα γιατί είναι και ολίγον στέκα και δεν του ταιριάζει έ; :)

Και αναρωτιέμαι:Θεέ μου, πόσο ν' αντέξω ο διαταραγμένος πια; :)Πόσο να κρατηθώ όταν ο άλλος σου βάζει στα μούτρα τ' αγαπημένο σου έδεσμα; :)Πόσο ακατάδεχτος να γίνεις;

Έτσι κι εγώ θα τ' ομολογήσω, πως μετά από αρκετούς μήνες ευθύγραμμης και ομαλής πορείας λοξοδρόμησα ( ή έτσι νομίζω δηλαδή, γιατί μπορεί και να λειτούργησα όπως ένας διατροφικά φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος ) αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω πως απλά και μόνο ήταν ένα διάλειμμα συνειδητής κακής ( ; ) διατροφικής επιλογής που δε θα επηρεάσει τη γενικότερη σταθερή μου πορεία αλλά ενδεχομένως να την αναγεννήσει,καθώς και η μεγάλη στέρηση δεν κάνει καλό.

Οψόμεθα για το μέλλον. :)

----------


## sia_ed

ΓΕΙΑ

ΖΗΤΗΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ 16/08/07 ΤΗΝ ΓΝΩΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 15 ΚΙΛΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΙΑΤΕΣ

----------


## free

γεια σου σια..ο ασφαλεστερος τροπος για να χασεις τα επιπελον κιλακια σου ειναι διατροφουλα προσεγμενη..
ενα υγιες πλανο το οποιο πανω κατω να περιλαμβανει τα εξης:

2φετουλες ψωμι/ημερα, 1γλυκακι/βδομαδα, 2φορες κρεας/βδομαδα, 2 φορες οσπρια ή λαδερα/βδομαδα, 1-2 φορες ψαρακι/βδομαδα και 1 φορα οτι θελεις εσυ σε λογικη ποσοτητα ωστε να μην σε πιανει στερηση..τυρακι σε λογικη ποσοτητα περιπου 60-80γρ/μερα το οποιο θα ειναι στο πρωινο σου ή στο βραδυνο σου, κανενα γιαουρτακι ή φρουτακι για απογευματινο ή δεκατιανο και πρωινο καλο θα ειναι να τρως δημητριακα οχι πανω απο 50γρ. με γαλατακι light..ετσι περιπου ηταν ο δικο μου πλανο και ειχα χασει 15 κιλα σε 4 μηνες...και μαλιστα χωρις να στερουμαι ιδιαιτερα(αν εξαιρεσουμε οτι μου ελειπε το γλυκο πολυ γιατι ειμαι τρομερα γλυκατζου αλλα η διαιτα θελει θυσιες!!!)...επισης το βραδακι μπορεις να τρως τονοσαλατα ή καμια πατατοσαλατα..αν φας πατατοσαλατα να μην εχεις υπερβει την 1 φετα ψωμι μεσα στην μερα!..
για οτι αλλο θες ειμαι εδω, ειμαστε εδω!

----------


## sia_ed

σε ευχαριστω πολυ 
παρα πολυ

----------


## free

τιποτα..τον εαυτουλη σου να ευχαριστεις που παιρνεις σωστες αποφασεις για αυτον..αρκει να μην κανεις ακροτητες..αυτο που σου ειπα νομιζω ειναι μια χαρα και ισορροπημενο!.ξερεις , λογω συνθηκων γινομαστε διαιτολογοι του εαυτου μας ολοι μας πλεον!..οποτε καλη αρχη σου ευχομαι εγω..και ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ οπως παντα λεω!
φιλια!

----------


## sia_ed

ειναι κανεις online

----------


## Myrto_ed

ego!

----------


## Myrto_ed

de se prolava...

----------


## elpida_ed

Τις τελευταίες μέρες (πιθανότα από το άγχος) παρατηρώ ότι τρώω περισσότερο. Βέβαια δεν έχω αυξήσει δραματικά το φαγητό αλλά συγκριτικά με το πως έτρωγα πριν είναι μ,εγάλη διαφορά. Έχω τόσο άγχος,πίεση και τρέξιμο στη δουλεία αλλά κακά τα ψέμματα και στην προσωπική μου ζωή που η δουλειά μου, μου απαγορεύει να διασώσω που πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι υποσυνείδητα το άιτιο της συνεχούς μου πείνας... αλλά για πρώτη φορά μετα απο χρόνια δεν έχω τύψεις.... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι "θεραπεύομαι" ή ότι πολύ απλά δεν προλαβαίνω να αγχωθώ και γιαυτό και θα το φορέσω καπέλο μετά τις εκλογές που θα είμαι πιο χαλαρή; είμαι καλά;

----------


## sia_ed

ΓΕΙΑ.ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ 1 XS ΚΑΙ ΜΙΣΗ ΚΟΥΠΑ ΜΕ ΑΠΑΧΟ ΓΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ FITNESS.MEXΡΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΙΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΦΕ ΜΕ ΖΑΧΑΡΙΝΗ,ΕΥΕΛΠΙΣΤΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΩ ΣΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΕΡΝΟΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΙΝΑ.ΟΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΦΑΩ ΜΙΑ ΩΡΑΙΟΤΑΤΗ ΣΑΛΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝΟ
ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ 1 XS

----------


## Myrto_ed

Τι ειναι το xs?

----------


## sia_ed

ΦΥΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΠΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ POWER HEALTH ΠΟΥ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΩΛΕΙΑ ΒΑΡΟΥΣ.ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΕΙΟ ,ΕΧΩ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤO SITE

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by elpida_
> Τις τελευταίες μέρες (πιθανότα από το άγχος) παρατηρώ ότι τρώω περισσότερο. Βέβαια δεν έχω αυξήσει δραματικά το φαγητό αλλά συγκριτικά με το πως έτρωγα πριν είναι μ,εγάλη διαφορά. Έχω τόσο άγχος,πίεση και τρέξιμο στη δουλεία αλλά κακά τα ψέμματα και στην προσωπική μου ζωή που η δουλειά μου, μου απαγορεύει να διασώσω που πιστεύω ότι αυτό είναι υποσυνείδητα το άιτιο της συνεχούς μου πείνας... *αλλά για πρώτη φορά μετα απο χρόνια δεν έχω τύψεις.... Αυτό σημαίνει ότι "θεραπεύομαι" ή ότι πολύ απλά δεν προλαβαίνω να αγχωθώ και γιαυτό και θα το φορέσω καπέλο μετά τις εκλογές που θα είμαι πιο χαλαρή; είμαι καλά;*


χαχαχαχαχχαχααχ :)
δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω ελπιδα μου, δεν ειμαι ειδικη...
να σου πω την γνωμη μου ομως αν θες...

πρωτα απ ολα, οσο διαρκει, χαλαρωσε και απολαυσε το... :)
δευτερον,ακομα κι αν μετα νοιωσεις πιο ζορισμενη απ οτι νοιωθεις τωρα, θα εχεις να το θυμασαι οτι τωρα ησουν πολυ καλυτερα και δεν επεσε ο ουρανος στο κεφαλι σου τελικα, κι ισως αυτο σε προτρεψει να γινει μια πιο μονιμη κατασταση σου το "χωρις τυψεις".... και τελος, δεν ξερω τι παιζει με την απασχοληση μας με αλλα πραγματα αντι με το φαγητο, ξερω ομως σιγουρα, οτι οι δικες μας "διαταραχες" ειναι διαταραχες πολυτελείας, και δεν συναντωνται πολυ-πολυ σε κοινωνιες με προβληματα επιβιωσης ;)
κατι πρεπει να μας λεει αυτο νομιζω...

----------


## Myrto_ed

Κουραστηκα,ποσο ακομα? κουραστηκα

----------


## smoke08

Κι εγώ κουράστηκα... Ας μας βοηθήσει κάποιος...

----------


## sia_ed

ΓΙΑΤ
Ι ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΣΑΙ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΑΚΙ.ΣΕ ΤΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΚΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΟ

----------


## free

και εφω κουραστηκα..ωρες-ωρες το νιωθω πολυ εντονα και ενα πνηξιμο με πιανει..να τρεξω να κρυφτω απο ολα..απο ολα μονομιας..αλλα μενω εκει..θελω να μαι ετσι..πλεον το πιστευω..την θελω αυτη την κατασταση...αν δεν την ηθελα θα την ειχα αποσυρει απο την ζωη μου..δυστυχως..και αυτο ειναι ακομα χειροτερο..

----------


## Zwh_ed

και εγώ κουράστηκα..μία τρώω πολύ μία τρώω κανονικά και λέω οκ θ ατο κρατήσω κτλ..κουράστηκα και εγώ ρε παιδιά να σκέφτομαι το φαγητό συνέχεια..υποθέτω είναι one from those days μάλλον Πολλές μέρες..θέλω να αρχίσω γυμναστήριο τις περιόδους που πάω νιώθω όμορφα πέρα από κιλά και σώμα νιώθω απλά καλά ψυχολογικά..θα δείξει...

----------


## sia_ed

ΠΟΛΥ ΠΕΣΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΙΣΚΩ,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΦΤΑΕΙ ΟΣΑ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΥΨΗΛΕΣ ΘΕΡΜΟΚΡΑΣΙΕΣ,
ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΨΕΤΕ

ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΛΑ!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

εγω ημουν οντως πεσμενη. 
αποσταθεροποιημενη θα ελεγα πιο σωστα...
περασα μια μεγαλη (ΜΕΓΑΛΗ) περιοδο μεγαλων (ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ) συναισθηματικων σκαμπανεβασματων..
κι ετσι ειχα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ δυσκολια να συμπεριφερομαι με το φαγητο οπως θαθελα κι οπως τοχω σκεφτει...δεν ξεφυγα με την εννοια να εχω βουλιμικα ξεσπασματα, φυσιολογικα ετρωγα...αλλα το φυσιολογικο ενος ανθρωπου που δεν εχει προβλημα βαρους και δεν παχαινει κι ευκολα...οχι το φυσιολογικα για χασιμο βαρους....

με το ματι,με κοβω καλα...δλδ νομιζω στα ιδια, αλλα στην ζυγαρια δεν τολμω ν ανεβω ακομα...
ενοιωσα ομως ευγνωμοσυνη για τον εαυτο μου και την αποφαση μου να χασω αργα και σταθερα και υγειινα οτι μπορεσω να χασω, γιατι στην φαση της ζωης μου με τις διαιτες-αστραπη θα τα ειχα παρατησει ολα προ πολλου και θα ημουν ηδη στο +10 κιλα απ το αρχικο μου βαρος...

συμπερανα για αλλη μια φορα το ποσα κοινα εχει το προβλημα της παχυσαρκιας (υπερφαγιας καλυτερα) με τα προβληματα αλλων εξαρτησεων. κι εκει, αν τα ξερω καλα, σε φαση αποτοξινωσης συνιοσταται το ηρεμο συναιθηματικο περιβαλλον, μιας και οι αναταραξεις θεωρουνται πολυ επικινδυνες για την απεξαρτηση....

κι εχωσκεφτει...βρε μπας και πρεπει να μπουμε στη γυαλα μεχρι να φερουμε την κατασταση σε εναν λογαριασμο?
μπας και πρεπει να αποφευγουμε τις συγκινησεις οι διαταραγμενοι?
τι να πω κι εγω...
και μιλαω και για θετικες και για αρνητικες συγκινησεις, οχι μονο για αρνητικες...

ειχα περασει μεγαλο διαστημα με κολλημα στο ντελιβερι...(γιες αι νοου) μπορει να μην επαιρνα πιτσες και πατατες τηγανητες, επαιρνα μια μεριδα κρεας ψητο και μια σαλατα. αλλα ετρωγα και την γαρνιτουρα και την σως απ την σαλατα...

τωρα ειμαι σε φαση πιο ηρεμη, και νοιωθω και πιο καλα με το θεμα του φαγητου...εχω παλι διαθεση να μαγειρευω σωστα και υγιεινα και να μη τρωω περιττα οταν δεν τα εχω απολυτη αναγκη,εχω την διαθεση να τρωω ενα υγειινο σαντουιτς για πρωινο αντι για ετοιματζιδικο σαντουιτς, η τυροπιτα, κανω εγω πλεον τις σαλατες μου οπως πρεπει να ειναι, και τρωω πιο πολλα φρουτα τα οποια επισης ειχα μειωσει..

ελπιζω οτι ηρθε ο καιρος να τα παω καλυτερα η διαταραγμενη...

----------


## Myrto_ed

Μια χαρα εισαι 2sweet...εγω απεχω απο αυτο που περιγραφεις...ειμαι ακομα στη φαση ντιλιβερι!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

κουραγιο, θα περασει...(εχει 2-3 μερες που δεν παιρνω ντιλιβερι ε? μη φανταστεις οτι εχω ξανανιωσει κιολας...)

----------


## Myrto_ed

Xα χα!εχεις πολυ γελιο!ρε τι εχουμε παθει... Τωρα ξερετε...κλαιγομαι λες και φταιει καποιος αλλος κ οχι εγω! Θελω να τελειωσουν ολα ως δια μαγειας! ξερω οτι δε γινεται... μη μου το θυμισετε, απλα λεω τι θελω με μια παιδικη αφελεια και ανευθυνοτητα που με επισκεπτεται που και που...

----------


## smoke08

Δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω! Κι εγώ το επαναλαμβάνω συνέχεια μέσα μου: μακάρι να γινόταν κάτι και να έφευγε η αρρώστια μακριά... Κι εγώ ορκίζομαι ότι θα είμαι καλό κορίτσι και δε θα ξανακάνω μαλακίες, θα τρώω όλο μου το φαγητό και δε θα το βγάζω!

Όσες φορές όμως το έχω πει στο αγόρι μου, μου λέει συνέχεια: προσπάθησε, προσπάθησε.. Αν ξανακούσω αυτή τη λέξη θα ουρλιάξω! Λες και δεν προσπαθώ τόσο καιρό! Αλλά γιατί δεν τα καταφέρνω;

----------


## free

δεν προσπαθεις οσο πρεπει..το ιδιο που κανω και εγω..συζητα με τον εαυτο σου και θα δεις οτι δεν παλευεις οσο πρεπει δυστυχως!

----------


## Zwh_ed

ax και εγώ σε φάση delivery είμαι αλλά που θα πάει θα στανιάρω...φάσεις είναι θα περάσουν!!α!!και καλημέρα παιδιά!

----------


## need2loose

Πόσες περιπτώσεις υπάρχουν να σας πείσει κάποιος να κάνετε κάτι με το οποίο δεν συμφωνείτε; κάτι για το οποίο έχετε κάνει τις έρευνες σας, έχετε σχηματίσει μια γνώμη και έχετε μια σαφή άποψη γύρω από το θέμα.Θα σας έπειθε κάποιος να κάνετε το αντίθετο; Εμένα όχι!Θα μιλούσα σε αυτόν τον κάποιο και θα του ξεκαθάριζα τη θέση μου, θα του έκανα σαφές ότι δεν πρόκειται να με μεταπείσει γιατί ξέρω ότι κάνει λάθος, είμαι σίγουρη για αυτό.Αυτός ο κάποιος μέχρι πρότεινος ήταν ο ευατός μου.Με έπειθε σε διάφορες περιπτώσεις να φάω ατελείωτες ποσότητες χωρίς καν να τις θέλω. Ποιος φταίει ; Ποιος άλλος εγώ και μόνον εγώ! Δεν έκανα τις έρευνες μου , δεν το έψαξα πολύ , νόμιζα ότι σε κατάσταση έντονου στρες ή απογοήτευσης το φαγητό βοηθάει. Δεν έψαξα καν να βρω άλλους τρόπους διαφυγής από αυτές τις καταστάσεις.Με είχε πείσει δηλαδή κάποιος να κάνω κάτι το οποίο δεν ήθελα (τώρα το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα) , είχα κάποιες υποψίες ότι δεν είναι σωστά αυτά που μου λέει να κάνω αλλά δεν είχα μπει στον κόπο να το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω.Λύγιζα κάτω από τις έντονες πιέσεις του για να έχω ήσυχο το κεφάλι μου, πόσο ανεύθυνο από μέρους μου! 'Ωσπου μια μέρα ξύπνησα, αποφάσισα να ψάξω περισσότερο τι είναι όλα αυτά που με βάζει να κάνω, να ψάξω αν είναι σωστά και αν οι συνέπειες τους βλάπτουν κανέναν.Την απάντηση την ξέρετε ήδη , φυσικά και δεν ήταν σωστά , φυσικά και έβλαπτα κάποιον, ΕΜΕΝΑ. Τόσο καιρό δηλαδή έβλαπτα τον ευατό μου απλά και μόνο γιατί δεν ήθελα να πιέσω λίγο παραπάνω το κεφαλάκι μου και να το ψάξω λίγο παραπάνω. Έλεγα ότι αυτός ο κάποιος είναι πολύ πιεστικός όταν μου λέει τι να κάνω που είναι δύσκολο να υψώσω παράστημα απέναντι του. Σε πιο θαρραλέες στιγμές έλεγα ότι την επόμενη φορά που θα με πιέσει να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο εγώ θα αρνηθώ , αλλά η αντίσταση δεν κρατούσε πολύ.Βλέπεις αυτός ο κάποιος ήξερε ότι δεν είχα ψάξει και πολύ γύρω από το θέμα και ότι δεν είχα μια ξεκάθαρη άποψη επί του θέματος και εκεί ακριβώς πατούσε.Σε ήρεμη φάση κάθισα και έκανα έναν διάλογο μαζί του. Του ξεκαθάρισα ότι δεν πιστεύω καθόλου ότι το φαί μπορεί να αποτελέσει λύση σε οποιουδήποτε είδους προβλήματα. Του είπα πως τώρα ξέρω πολύ καλά ότι το φαί είναι απαραίτητη ανάγκη του οργανισμού και όχι είδος διασκέδασης ή χαλάρωσης.Οτι την επόμενη φορά που θα του έρθει να με πείσει να κάνω κάτι από τα γνωστά να το σκεφτεί πολύ καλά πριν το προτείνει γιατί πλέον ξέρω ποια είναι η αλήθεια και δεν πρόκειται με καμμία κυβέρνηση να με πείσει να κάνω κάτι που εναντιώνεται στην προσωπική μου αλήθεια.Δεν ήξερα ότι το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν τέτοιο, νόμιζα ότι θα συνέχιζε να έρχεται και να μου ζητά να κάνω τις παλιές αθλιότητες και ότι εγώ θα έπρεπε να προβάλω πιο σθεναρή αντίσταση αλλά αντί αυτού σταμάτησε εντελώς να μου τις προτείνει, μάλλον γιατί κατάλαβε ότι τώρα είμαι καλά πληροφορημένη και ότι δεν πρόκειται να με πείσει.Απίστευτο!!!!Από όταν ξεκαθάρισα όλα αυτά μέσα μου παρόλο που έχω περάσει καταστάσεις έντονου στρες ή βαρεμάρας ατελείωτης ούτε μια φορά δεν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να το ρίξω στο φαί!Ο κάποιος δηλαδή, ο ευατός μου δεν μπαίνει καν στον κόπο να μου προτείνει το φαί σαν λύση γιατί ξέρει ότι πλέον δεν μπορεί να με πείσει.Αν προσπαθήσει να με πείσει δεν θα θυμώσω μαζί του, απλά θα γελάσω με την αφέλεια του που νομίζει ότι μπορεί ακόμη να με χειρίζεται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.Αυτό και άλλα βήματα που έχω κάνει γύρω από την κατανόηση του όλου προβλήματος (τα έχω αναφέρει σε προηγούμενα posts ) πιστεύω ότι είναι ο λόγος που νιώθω καλύτερα από ποτέ και δεν έχω πλέον κανένα πρόβλημα να συνεχίζω την δίαιτα ή πιο σωστά την σωστή και υγιεινή διατροφή.Και χάνω κιλά καλύτερα από ποτέ.Δεν νιώθω αδύναμη, δεν φοβάμαι ότι είναι θέμα χρόνου το πότε θα λυγίσω, δεν κολλάει το μυαλό μου σε κάποιες "αμαρτωλές" τροφές , δεν πεινάω και δεν με λυπάμαι που κάνω αυτή την συγκεκριμένη διατρόφή.Αντίθετα χαίρομαι που κάνω ότι καλύτερο για τον ευατό μου. Αν δεν αλλάξει ο τρόπος σκέψης τίποτα δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει.
Δουλέψτε όσο μπορείται με το μυαλό σας , αν σας προβάλει αντίσταση συνεχίστε, μην κακοποιήτε τον ευατό σας, αγαπήστε τον... αγαπήστε τον ....αγαπήστε τον!Μην λέτε δεν τον αγαπάω ακόμη και αν νιώθετε έτσι, λέτε διαρκώς ότι τον αγαπάτε,αργά ή γρήγορα θα τον αγαπήσετε πραγματικά.Γιατί να μην τον αγαπάτε;Εσείς του δώσατε λάθος πληροφορίες και αυτός απλώς τις εκτέλεσε, δώστε του τις σωστές και θα τις εκτελέσει και τότε θα τον αγαπάτε περισσότερο από ποτέ!

----------


## Zwh_ed

need2loose δεν τα λες και αυτά και στο δικό μου ?κάποιο? ευατο΄μπας και τα κάνει..ξέρω ότι είναι όλα θέμα μυαλού αλλά το δικό μου κυβερνιέται από το κάποιο που πιστεύει ότι με το φαγητό χαλαρώνει,νιώθει γεμάτο του φεύγει από το μυαλό ο θάνατος του πατέρα του κτλ..ελπίζω να φτάσει εκεί που είσαι..σύντομα!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι καλα...!!!!!
Οι διακοπες απλες λιτες και απεριττες,ησυχασα και ηρεμησα αρκετα ,μονη με την κορη μου και μια ακομα μαμα και την δικη της κορη.
Τελικα οι γυναικοπαρεες καπου καπου χρειαζονται.
Συμπληρωσα 21 κιλα που σημαινει παρολο που το παλαιψα στις διακοπες δεν εβαλα κιλα αλλα εχασα και 1 κιλα επιπλεον.
Τωρα το κεφαλι κατω και δουλεια !!!!
Και οπως λεω και εγω ''ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙΟΥ''!!!!!!!!!!1

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!!!!1

----------


## elpida_ed

dexaaaaaa welcome back!!!

----------


## dexa

Elpida που εισαι βρε κοπελια!!!!!!!!
Μου λειψατε ολοι παρα πολυ!!!!!!!!!1
Τι κανεις βρε μανα μου??
Πως πηγαν φετος οι διακοπες ??Ηρεμησαμε??Σκεφτεικαμε??Βρ ηκαμε τον ψιλο μελαχροινα με τα γαλανα ματια????

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## need2loose

Ζωή υπάρχει αυτός ο κάποιος που όπως λες τα πιστεύει όλα αυτά (ή απλώς σου δίνει ένα άλλοθι για να φας) υπάρχεις όμως και εσύ.Εσύ τι πιστεύεις πραγματικά;Απαλύνεται ο πόνος της απώλειας με το φαι ή δημιουργεί και επιπλέον προβλήματα που επιβαρύνουν την ήδη δύσκολη συναισθηματική κατάστασή; (λυπάμαι ειλικρινά για την απώλεια αυτή!). :(

----------


## Zwh_ed

ευχαριστώ σου έστειλα και 2u2 όχι βρε μάτια μου τίποτα δεν αλλάζει ίσα ίσα φέρνει και ένα ακόμη πρόβλημα αλλά το μυαλό λέει άλλα και το συναίσθημα άλλα!!!τί να σου πω!!!:(
να σου δώσω μαιλ να μιλάμε;;

----------


## need2loose

Ζωή- Φυσικά :)

----------


## smoke08

need2loose, σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, ειλικρινά... Αυτό ακριβώς χρειαζόμουν να ακούσω. Με ταρακούνησες για τα καλά!

----------


## free

ειμαστε κυριαρχοι του εαυτου μας..τιποτα δεν μας παει πισω αν εμεις δεν βοηθηουμε σε αυτο..ολα ειναι στο μυαλο.εμεις το καθοδηγουμε...μπορουμε να γινουμε καλα..και το ξερουμε ολες~!....

----------


## sia_ed

ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ

----------


## smoke08

Τις τελευταίες 2 εβδομάδες είμαι εκτός ελέγχου. Πάνω που είχα αρχίσει να τα πηγαίνω τόσο καλά, τώρα κάνω επεισόδια ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ! Η κοιλιά μου είναι συνέχεια πρησμένη, κάθε πρωί ξυπνάω με ένα αίσθημα θλίψης και έχω τρομοκρατηθεί πως αυτή η κατάσταση θα συνεχιστεί. 

Δε μου έχει ξανασυμβεί κάτι τέτοιο. Ακόμα και στις χειρότερες φάσεις έκανα γύρω στα 3 επεισόδια υπερφαγίας τη βδομάδα. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί τώρα μου συμβαίνει αυτό. Προσπαθώ πολύ σκληρά να αλλάξω νοοτροπία, αλλά δε γίνεται τίποτα. Με το που θα πατήσω το πόδι μου σπίτι και θα μου περάσει από το μυαλό η ιδέα να τσιμπήσω κάτι, θα αδειάσω όλη την κουζίνα σε χρόνο dt.

Έχω σταματήσει και να ζυγίζομαι, δε θέλω να ξέρω πού έχω φτάσει... Και η πλάκα είναι ότι ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ τον τελευταίο καιρό τα πήγαινα πολύ καλά. Είχα σπάνια επεισόδια και η ψυχολογία μου είχε ανέβει αρκετά. Τώρα δε χρειάζεται καν να περιγράψω πού βρίσκεται η ψυχολογία μου...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

ολα αυτα εγιναν εντελως ξαφνικα? χωρις να εχει συμβει κατι που σε στρεσαρει π.χ.?

----------


## smoke08

Πολλά με στρεσάρουν, αλλά αυτό είναι μια μόνιμη κατάσταση... Η δουλειά, η εξεταστική, μία φίλη μου με την οποία τσακώθηκα... Αλλά πριν λίγους μήνες, όταν ήμουν στη χειρότερη φάση (γύρω στο Φεβρουάριο-Μάρτιο) υπήρχαν και τότε πράγματα που με άγχωναν αλλά δεν έφτανα σε σημείο να έχω επεισόδια κάθε μα κάθε μέρα!

Φοβάμαι πάρα πολύ... Δεν μπορώ να το σταματήσω... Δεν ξέρω πόσο ακόμα θα κρατήσει...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

δοκιμασες ποτε να παρεις βοηθεια απο καποιον σχετικο με το θεμα?

----------


## smoke08

Εννοείς ψυχολόγο; Κάνω θεραπεία εδώ και 9 μήνες, αν και έχω να πάω πολύ καιρό τελευταία λόγω διακοπών... Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον sweet...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

καλο ειναι αυτο...
δεν ενοιωθες να σε βοηθαει οσο πηγαινες?

----------


## smoke08

Δεν ξέρω... Με βοήθησε να ξεκαθαρίσω κάποια πράγματα που ίσως μου είχαν δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα (σχέσεις με γονείς, με πρώην φίλους κλτ.) αλλά το πρόβλημα παρέμεινε... Σε κάποια φάση τα επεισόδια είχαν μειωθεί πολύ και μπορούσα να τα ελέγξω και να τα σταματήσω, αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει... 

Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω... Διαβάζω και τα μηνύματά σας και προσπαθώ να πάρω θάρρος, αλλά στην πράξη δεν μπορώ να εφαρμόσω κανένα από αυτά.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

τα μηνυματα μας ειναι περισσοτερο για στηριξη...
για να ξερεις οτι καποιοι νοιαζονται για το αν θα τα πας καλα...
δεν ξερω κατα ποσο βοηθανε με τη λογικη...στο να ακολουθησεις κατι δηλαδη....
ισως φταιει η διακοπη του καλοκαιριου που ειπες...ισως ησουν σε καποιο κρισιμο σταδιο και μπερδευτηκες φευγοντας...
θελει καποια διαδικασια ολο αυτο που δεν την ξερουμε εμεις...
δεν σημαινει οτι μολις καταλαβεις τις αιτιες λυνεται ως δια μαγειας..

εγω λεω να ηρεμησεις, να μη φοβασαι και να συνεχισεις την θεραπεια σου αφου εδειξε οτι βελτιωνει την κατασταση...
σιγουρα υπαρχει ο τροπος να απαλλαγεις! οσο περισσοτερο το θελεις , τοσο πιο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα τον βρεις...
κουραγιο :)

----------


## smoke08

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ sweet... Πραγματικά.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

μακαρι να πανε ολα καλυτερα smoke :)
φιλακια

----------


## Myrto_ed

smoke exeis msn?

----------


## smoke08

Σ' το στέλνω με u2u.

----------


## Solitude_aeturnuS

Γεια σας παιδιά!
Μετά από μήνες απουσίας αποφάσισα να επανέλθω.. θέλω να πω σε όλους ένα μεγάλο μπράβο γιατί παρά τα σκαμπανεβάσματα και τις αρνητικές φλασιές που τρώει ο καθένας κατά καιρούς, είστε εδώ και το παλεύετε.. και με τη στήριξη και τη βοήθεια που παίρνει και δίνει ο καθένας, θέλω να πιστεύω ότι όλοι προχωράνε.. άσχετα αν πολλές φορές φαίνεται σαν να κάνουμε ένα βήμα μπροστά και 2 πίσω, σημασία έχει το παρόν.. γιατί στη ζωή πάντα θα υπάρχουν τα ups and downs, έτσι δεν είναι? 
keep walking.. 
φιλιά σε όλες!

----------


## dance

Παιδιά, γεια σε όλους!!!

Επιτέλους ξαναγράφω κι εγώ στο forum μετά από ένα ολόκληρο μήνα αποχής. 

Είμαι η dance και είμαι καλά! Ζυγίστηκα πρώτη φορά σήμερα μετά από 2 μήνες που δεν ήθελα να ανέβω, μπας και ψυχοπλακωθώ, με πάρει από κάτω και σταματήσω την προσπάθεια.. Αυτούς τους δύο μήνες ,λοιπόν, αποφάσισα και έκανα κάτι καλό για τον εαυτό μου, κάτι που εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξαναδοκιμάσει. Έφαγα. Όχι μέχρι σημείου θανάτου και σκασμού. Σίγουρα όμως μέχρι σημείου κορεσμού. Μέχρι να νιώσω ότι τώρα θα σταματήσω να τρώω, επειδή χόρτασα και όταν θα ξαναπεινάσουμε, εδώ είμαστε, θα ξαναφάμε. Υπήρξαν βέβαια και μέρες που κύλησα περισσότερο. Που ενώ δεν θα έτρωγα γλυκό, κοπάνησα 2 μικρά κομματάκια μπακλαβά. Όμως μέχρι εκεί. Δεν είχα τη διάθεση να φάω και 30 σοκολάτες ή 50 κρουασάν από πάνω. Από την άλλη υπήρξαν και μέρες που ήμουν εγκρατής και ακολουθούσα πιστά το διαιτολόγιο-διατροφολόγιο μου. Το σημαντικό είναι ότι δεν στερήθηκα. Και αυτό συνέβη ακριβώς επειδή έτρωγα. Παράλληλα συνέχισα το γυμναστήριό μου και το περπάτημα σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (πηγαίνω 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα). Στις 2,5 εβδομάδες των διακοπών το είχα ρίξει στις σαλάτες και στα ψητά (κρέατα και ψάρια) στις ταβέρνες και απεύφευγα το ψωμί. Δύο μέρες όμως έφαγα και τα μακαρόνια μου, τις φέτες μου, τα τζατζίκια και τα ψωμιά μου. Προσπαθούσα να έχω καλή διάθεση, που να μην επηρεάζεται από την ποσσότητα τροφής που θα κατανάλωνα κάθε φορά. Το αποτέλεσμα όλων αυτών; Φάνηκε σήμερα στη ζυγαριά!!

3 κιλά κάααααατωωωωωω!!!! Στα τσακίδια και να μην με ξαναβρούν! 
;-) ;-)

Περισσότερο πάντως χαίρομαι που βλέπω φως στο τούνελ, για να γίνω καλά... νιώθω πως μπορώ να το ξεπεράσω... ή τουλάχιστον μπορώ να προσπαθήσω να ακούσω το σώμα μου και να διαλέξω να του κάνω καλό...

Φιλάκια σε όλους! :-)

----------


## Hilda

Γεια σας κι από μένα! Dance εμένα μου συνέβη το εξής: όσο ήμουν διακοπές έφαγα ότι ήθελα, τι σουβλάκια τσάκισα, τι παγωτά και ο κατάλογος συνεχίζεται...Το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να χάσω 2 κιλά και να μην το πιστεύω!! Βέβαια μετά παρατήρησα ότι γενικά έτρωγα κανονικές μερίδες, απλά έτρωγα και τα γλυκά μου και τα σουβλάκια/πίτσες κλπ. Αχ επιτέλους άρχισε να κατεβαίνει ο δείκτης στη ζυγαριά :)

Φιλιά και καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!!

----------


## dance

Πωπω!! Καλό έτσι;!! Μπράβο Hilda!!

Τελικά μάλλον το μυστικό είναι να τρώει κανείς απ' όλα σε λογικές ποσότητες... Είθε να μπορέσουμε να το κάνουμε πραγματικότητα!

Φιλιά πολλά

----------


## Solitude_aeturnuS

Hilda και dance μπράβο σας!! Και εις κατώτερα!

Και γω όλους αυτούς τους μήνες που προσπαθώ, κατέληξα στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα... το μόνο πράγμα που μπορεί να έχει μακροπρόθεσμα αποτελέσματα είναι να μη στερείσαι, να τρως λογικές ποσότητες και να κάνεις και ό,τι μπορείς από γυμναστική (γυμναστήριο ή ακόμα και απλό περπάτημα καθημερινά..) Τα διάβαζα αυτά αλλά τα σνόμπαρα, δε θεωρούσα ότι θα έχανα έτσι κιλά.. εγώ ήμουνα της λογικής γιαούρτια και φρούτα και φρυγανιές και μακριά από μαγειρεμένο φαγητό αν θες να δεις γρήγορα τη ζυγαριά να κατεβαίνει.. και τα πάρτυ με καλεσμένη την παλιά μου φίλη τη βουλιμία καλά κρατούσαν..
Μέχρι που ξύπνησα επιτέλους και είπα να δοκιμάσω και τον υγειινό τρόπο - έτσι βρε αδερφέ να δούμε τι θα γίνει.. και είδα ότι χάνονται και έτσι τα κιλά, όταν δεν είσαι ανυπόμονος όμως και όταν είσαι ήρεμος και δε φρικάρεις με την παραμικρή παραπάνω μπουκιά που θα φας!
Η ψυχολογία μας τελικά παίζει το μεγαλύτερο ρόλο!
Καλή συνέχεια κορίτσια!

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

συμφωνω κι επαυξανω με τις προλαλησασες..
δοκιμασμενο!
μονο τρωγοντας συχνα και σωστα χανεις κιλα και τα συντηρεις...
παραλειποντας γευματα και σταματωντας σχεδον το φαι, μονο να παχυνεις μπορεις, μακροπροθεσμα,η να οδηγηθεις σε ανορεξια, αμεσα...

----------


## natallia

καλησπερα και απο εμενα, γυρισα απο τις διακοπες και δεν εχω τολμισει να ανεβω στη ζυγαρια, παντως χωραω ανετα στο στενο μου τζιν. και εγω εφαγα απο ολα,αλλα μεριδες εστιατοριου.
Εχω μεγαλες προσδοκιες για φετος.
α) συμφωνησα με τον αντρα μου να γραφτουμε μαζι γυμναστηριο και να πηγαινουμε παρεουλα
ετσι και χρονο θα περναμε μαζι και θα φτιαξουμε το κορμι μας ( οσο γινεται)
β) επιπλεον θα χαιρομαι την καθε μερα και δεν θα τεμπελίαζω μπροστα στη τηλεοραση ασκοπα με τον κινδυνο να τσιμπολογω και θα διατηρησω μια καλη συνηθεια που εχω: την καταναλωση αφθονου μεταλικου νερου, το οποιο υπαρχει παντα διπλα μου προχειρο.

----------


## Hilda

Απ'τη στιγμή που σταμάτησαν τα υπερφαγικά επεισόδια άρχισε να μειώνεται και το βάρος μου. Ακόμα βέβαια δεν είναι και πολύ ορατά τ'αποτελέσματα αλλά που θα πάει.. ναταλία πολύ καλή ιδέα το να πας γυμναστήριο με τον άντρα σου, θα γίνει και πιο διασκεδαστικό σαν δραστηριότητα. 
Η ψυχολογία βοηθάει πάρα πολύ όταν θέλουμε να χάσουμε βάρος, αν δεν είναι καλή το ψυγείο καραδοκεί με απειλητικές διαθέσεις!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι κουρασμενη!!!
Δεν προλαβαινω να τελειωνω εκρεμοτητες και δουλειες για τον χειμωνα!!!
Ελπιζω οτι καποια στιγμη θα μπουν ολα σε μια σειρα!!

Τρια μεγαλα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ σε οσους το εριξαν εξω στις διακοπες και περασαν καλα ,και γυρισαν με λιγοτερα κιλα!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

σήμερα το μεσημέρι έκανα τον τελευταίο εμετό.- Δε θέλω να το ξανακάνω ρε γανώτο!!! εχω διαβάσει τα απίστευτα εδς και λίγη ώρα που σας ανακάλυψα...ΔΕ ΘΕΛΩ ΒΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΩ!!!!!!!!!!! ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ!!!!!!

----------


## christina_ed

χαλαρωσε gilie δεν πεθαινει ο κοσμος απ'την μια στιγμη στην αλλη.Κανε κατι!!! Πηγαινε σε εναν ειδικο αν βλεπεις οτι μονη δυσκολευεσαι να το αντιμετωπισεις.

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by christina_
> χαλαρωσε gilie δεν πεθαινει ο κοσμος απ'την μια στιγμη στην αλλη.Κανε κατι!!! Πηγαινε σε εναν ειδικο αν βλεπεις οτι μονη δυσκολευεσαι να το αντιμετωπισεις.


βασικά τ εγραψα και αλλού...έχω ήδη ταχυκαρδίες κτλ... αναπνέω με δυσκολία και πιστεύω οτι έχει σχέση γιατι μία φορά είχε αρρωστήσει η γιαγιά μου και είχε πολύ υγρό στον πνεύμονα και ο γιατρός την ρώτησε αν τελευταία έκανε για κάποιο λόγο εμετούς...γιαυτό φοβάμαι...φοβόμουν και πριν μπώ αλλα απόψε με σοκαρε η κατάσταση...

----------


## Ελινα_ed

Δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας gilie. Οχι αμεσα τουλαχιστον. Ποσο χρονων εισαι;
Αυτο που συνεβη στη γιαγια σου δεν εχει σχεση. Οι μεγαλοι ανθρωποι οταν κανουν εμετους, ειδικα αν ειναι καθηλωμενοι στο κρεβατι, πολυ συχνα παθαινουν εισροφηση ( ενα μερος του υγρου εισερχεται στους πνευμονες δηλαδη). Οποτε μην τα συνδεεις αυτα τα δυο..

Πες μας την ιστορια σου.. Αν θες ανοιξε δικο σου topic.
Καλως μας ηρθες!

----------


## gilie_ed

ok tha anoixw

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η xoreytarou και είμαι καλά αυτές τις μέρες! 

Νιώθω δυνατή και έτοιμη να κατακτήσω τους στόχους μου!

Αχ, ας γίνει κάτι να μείνω με αυτήν τη ψυχολογία!

----------


## gilie_ed

ειμαι η gilie και ακομη προσπαθώ να τα βρω με την παρτη μου...ακομη ψαχνω αυτό που με φτάνει στον πάτο...την αρχη του προβλήματός μου

----------


## Hilda

Αυτές τις μέρες τα'χω πάρει στο κρανίο!! Επαγγελματικά, προσωπικά, οικογενειακά, δεν έμεινε και τίποτα δηλαδή. Παραδόξως όμως αισθάνομαι μια χαρά γιατί δε με απασχολεί το φαγητό...όλο και φεύγει απ'τη σκέψη μου.

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και αυτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι πολυ καλα..συνειδητοποιησα πως αφησα την σχολη μου 1 ολοκληρο χρονο επειδη η κοιλια μου ηταν πρησμενη..ελεοςςςς...και επειδη ειχα παρει καποια κιλα..και επειδη ντρεπομουν να εμφανιστω..και επειδη ειμαι αχαριστη και κατασρεφω την ζωη μου 3,5 χρονια πια...
αλλα θα το παλεψω..θα περασω τα μαθηματα μου..θα γινω καλα..γιατι μου αξιζει!

----------


## Xoreytarou

@Hilda + Free:

Μπράβο ρε καριτσάρες!!! Έτσι σας θέλω... ʼμα κάτσουμε και σκεφτούμε τα προβλήματα που έχει η κάθεμιά στην καθημερινή της ζωή, πάντα θα υπάρχει χώρος για στενοχώρια και προβληματισμό! Αλλά δεν το βάζουμε κάτω!! Γιατί κάνουμε βήματα να νικήσουμε το σημαντικότερο όλων αυτών και πυρήνα πολλών περισσότερων!!

Φιλάκια πολλά!!

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η χορευταρού και είμαι καλάααα.....

(κατά το άσμα: "...είμαι καλά, όλα αρχίζουνε ξανά, νιώθω πως ζω, έτσι όπως ήθελα εγώ...") 

Το επόμενο βήμα είναι να σταματήσω να φοβάμαι για την ώρα που αυτό θα τελειώσει... πρέπει να σκεφτώ πως στο κάτω κάτω εγώ το ορίζω... μακάρι να κάνω βηματάκια μπροστά...ή τουλάχιστον 2-3 μπροστά και 1 πίσω που και που, γιατί είμαστε και άνθρωποι βέβαια...

----------


## gilie_ed

ειμαι η gilie και είμαι καλά!...σήμερα...απλά δεν είμαι σύγουρη για το αύριο...

----------


## natallia

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ

----------


## gilie_ed

Σήμερα έλαβα αυτό το mail και αμέσως σκέφτηκα ολους εσάς...αφιερομένο εξαιρετικά!!!

Να θυμάσαι:

1. Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 άνθρωποι σ ' αυτόν τον κόσμο που θα πέθαιναν για σένα.

2. Τουλάχιστον 15 σ ' αυτόν τον κόσμο σ ' αγαπούν με κάποιο τρόπο.

3. Ο μόνος λόγος που κάποιος μπορεί να σε μισήσει είναι επειδή θα ήθελε να είναι σαν κι εσένα.

4. Ενα χαμόγελό σου μπορεί να φέρει ευτυχία ακόμα και σε κάποιον που δεν σε συμπαθεί.

5. Κάθε βράδυ τουλάχιστον 1 άνθρωπος σε σκέφτεται πριν κοιμηθεί.

6. Είσαι ο κόσμος ολόκληρος για κάποιον.

7. Είσαι μοναδικός και ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος.

8. Κάποιος που μπορεί να μην τον ξέρεις καν, σε αγαπάει.

9. Ακόμα και όταν κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο λάθος, κάτι καλό βγαίνει από αυτό

10. Οταν σκέφτεσαι οτι όλος ο κόσμος είναι εναντίον σου, ξαναρίξε μια ματιά

11. Πάντα να θυμάσαι τους επαίνους που δέχεσαι και να ξεχνάς τις προσβολές.


και πάντα να θυμάσαι....όταν η ζωή σου δίνει λεμόνια, ζήτα τεκίλα και αλάτι,

και κάλεσέ με να έρθω!

Οι καλοί φίλοι είναι σαν τα αστέρια........Δεν τους βλέπεις πάντα, αλλά ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν.

----------


## gilie_ed

Σήμερα έλαβα αυτό το mail και αμέσως σκέφτηκα ολους εσάς...αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά!!!

Να θυμάσαι:

1. Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 2 άνθρωποι σ ' αυτόν τον κόσμο που θα πέθαιναν για σένα.

2. Τουλάχιστον 15 σ ' αυτόν τον κόσμο σ ' αγαπούν με κάποιο τρόπο.

3. Ο μόνος λόγος που κάποιος μπορεί να σε μισήσει είναι επειδή θα ήθελε να είναι σαν κι εσένα.

4. Ενα χαμόγελό σου μπορεί να φέρει ευτυχία ακόμα και σε κάποιον που δεν σε συμπαθεί.

5. Κάθε βράδυ τουλάχιστον 1 άνθρωπος σε σκέφτεται πριν κοιμηθεί.

6. Είσαι ο κόσμος ολόκληρος για κάποιον.

7. Είσαι μοναδικός και ξεχωριστός άνθρωπος.

8. Κάποιος που μπορεί να μην τον ξέρεις καν, σε αγαπάει.

9. Ακόμα και όταν κάνεις το μεγαλύτερο λάθος, κάτι καλό βγαίνει από αυτό

10. Οταν σκέφτεσαι οτι όλος ο κόσμος είναι εναντίον σου, ξαναρίξε μια ματιά

11. Πάντα να θυμάσαι τους επαίνους που δέχεσαι και να ξεχνάς τις προσβολές.


και πάντα να θυμάσαι....όταν η ζωή σου δίνει λεμόνια, ζήτα τεκίλα και αλάτι,

και κάλεσέ με να έρθω!

Οι καλοί φίλοι είναι σαν τα αστέρια........Δεν τους βλέπεις πάντα, αλλά ξέρεις οτι υπάρχουν.

----------


## Life!

gilie ακι, θα θελα να συμπληρωσω ..............οτι αγαπω τον εαυτο μου για αυτο που ειμαι!
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΟ ..........ΕΓΩ ΑΡΓΗΣΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ .............
ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΧΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ! ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΗ ΕΝΝΟΩ...........
ΨΗΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΣΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΑΡΕΣΟΥΜΕ ...............

----------


## gilie_ed

για τους αλλους δε θα μπορεσουμε...

συμφωνω!!!!!!!!

----------


## Life!

ΕΤΣΙ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η Χoreytarou και παραδόξως συνεχίζω και είμαι καλά... (να μη με ματιάσω!)

Εχτές το βράδυ συνέβη το εξής: Είχα βγει, ένιωσα μια κάποια απογοήτευση (κλασσικά ερωτικής φύσεως και δη από τη μεγάλη μου αγάπη) και γυρίζοντας μου ήρθε η επιθυμία να περιδρομιάσω το ψυγείο κατά τα καθέκαστα...

Το σκέφτηκα, το ξανασκέφτηκα, το έφερα από δω, το έφερα από κει, τελικά έφαγα το γιαουρτάκι μου έπεσα στο κρεββατάκι μου σχεδόν μηχανικά και ζορίστηκα, αλλά κατάφερα να ξεχάσω την πείνα μου και να κοιμηθώ.

Σήμερα το πρωί σηκώνομαι και δοκιμάζω ένα πολύ στενό και για κάποιο διάστημα αχρησιμοποίητο τζην.

Και ναι! Μου κάνει! Ε, αυτή τη χαρά την κέρδισα με το σπαθί μου! Μου αξίζει και αν είχα αφήσει το συναίσθημα να με κυριεύσει, δεν θα ήταν δική μου!

Πολέμησα γι΄αυτήν κι έτσι θέλω να μάθω να πολεμάω και για τις άλλες!

Όλε!

----------


## gilie_ed

bravo xoreytarou μας....ευχομαι μεχρι τα Χριστούγεννα το τζηνακι να σου είναι φαρδύ :)

----------


## Xoreytarou

χαχα ναι!! πεταμένα λεφτά!! να το χαρίσω, γιατί πλέον θα φοράω 2 νούμερα μικρότερο!! :P

thanks gilie!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και διάγω άλλη μια απροσδιορίστου μορφής περίοδο. ( Κοινώς δεν ξέρω τι μου γίνεται ! :) )

Μου εύχομαι ,στο εγγύτατο μέλλον, καλή και αποτελεσματική προσπάθεια, ενώ ελπίζω κάποτε ν' αποκτήσω αυτή τη βλαμμένη σταθερότητα, που πρέπει να έχω, για να νιώθω βέβαιος για ό,τι κάνω!

----------


## smoke08

Κι εγώ μια απ' τα ίδια, Κλεάνθη...

Κουράγιο! Cheer up!

----------


## free

ειμαι η free και ειμαι "καπως" τις τςλευταιες μερες..ελπιζω να επανελθω!

----------


## smoke08

Βλέπω μας έχει πάρει λίγο από κάτω...

Κουράγιο παιδιά! Ξέρετε τι έχω αποφασίσει να κάνω εγώ όταν βρίσκομαι σε αυτό το μεταιχμιακό στάδιο; Βάζω μουσική στο φουλ, βγάζω το σκύλο βόλτα ή πηγαίνω στο σπίτι κάποιου φίλου που ξέρω ότι θα με κάνει να νιώσω καλά. Ξέρω ότι είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις το σωστό όταν ξαφνικά σε πλημμυρίζουν αυτές οι σκέψεις, αλλά το έχω πάρει απόφαση να προσπαθήσω να σκέφτομαι πάντα θετικά!

Μπόρα είναι λοιπόν, θα περάσει...

----------


## free

το ελπιζω σμοκε μου..γιατι εγω μετα απο καιρο ειμαι τοσο χαλια..ειμαι και αδιαθετη και με εχει παρει ελεεινα πολυ απο κατω..μου φαινομαι πιο παχια και ολα τα παρελειπομενα!

----------


## efoula

Είμαι η Εφούλα και τα έχω πάρει με την ΚΩΛΟΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ!!!

-Που δεν με αφήνει να ζήσω
-Που δεν με αφήνει να ηρεμίσω
-Που με έχει τρελάνει με την παράνοιά της
-Θα τη ξεφορτωθώ γιατί δεν μου αρέσει να σκέφτομαι πια όλο φαγητό
-Δεν ξανακάνω ΔΙΑΙΤΑ ΠΟΤΕ!ΠΟΤΕ!ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## free

ειμαι η φρεε και τα χω παρει με μενα...ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ..ΟΠΩΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΘΕΛΩ..ΟΠΩΣ ΜΕ ΙΚΑΝΟΠΟΙΕΙ..
ΕΓΩ ΣΤΕΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ..ΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΖΩΗ!
ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕ ΜΕ ΘΕΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΩ..ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΟ!

----------


## natallia

επ τι εγινε κοριτσια για ψυχραμια παρακαλω πολυ τι πραγματα ειναι αυτα. καντε και καμια θετικη σκεψη παρακαλω πολυ, πιειτε κανα νερακι με λιγο λεμονακι και κανα παγακι , καντε κανα ντουσακι, βαλτε καμια μασκα , καντε ενα πεντικιουρ εν αναγκη βρειτε κανα ωραιο ρουχο να σκασουμε μουρη στ δουλεια αυριο θεες

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η Χoreytarou και αύριο ξημερώνει η 14η συνεχόμενη ημέρα που δεν έχω ξεφύγει διατροφικά... Έχω πεισμώσει και θέλω να επιβληθώ στον εαυτό μου... να χάσω τα χαζόκιλα και να μην ξανασχοληθώ με δίαιτες και τα συναφή... θα τα καταφέρω...(;; )....(εε;; )...(ναι,ε;; )... βοήθεια μας...


Μεθαύριο ξαναρχίζω με το διαιτολόγο μου :)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι αυτός που δε 'θελα να είμαι,αλλά, ειλικρινά, προσπαθώ για τ' αντίθετο.

Με μικρές, διατροφικά ελεγχόμενες, εξάρσεις και μπόλικες εκτονώσεις θυμού, να υπάρχουν στη μέρα,ίσως για να μου θυμίζουν πως ενδέχεται να μη μπορέσω να σκεφτώ πιο "φυσιολογικά".

Τελικά, όσο απομακρύνεσαι από μια κατάσταση και τη βλέπεις πιο πολύ σαν εμπειρία και όχι σαν αρρώστια, τότε μόνο καταλαβαίνεις την αξία της...

Όσο είσαι μέσα στον κυκεώνα...

Συνέχισε λέμε...:)

----------


## NIKI_ed

ΕFOULA μ'αρεσει πολυ αυτο που ειπες οτι δεν θες να ξανακανεις διαιτα!Κι εγω το ιδιο λεω στον εαυτο μου σημερα αφου περασα ενα σαββατοκυριακο σκεφτομενη οτι πρεπει να περιορισω τα βουλιμικα μου,οπου φυσικα καταλαβες τι ακολουθησε μετα....εφαγα καθε σοκολατοειδες που υπηρχε τσο σπιτι μου.Γι αυτο δεν θελω κι εγω να εχω καμια σχεση με τις διαιτες πλεον, ουτε θελω να ελεγξω τα βουλιμικα μου επεισοδια.Αυτο που θελω ειναι να αποδεχθω το γεγονος του οτι καταφευγω στο φαγητο και να αλλαξω τις σκεψεις μου για εμενα.Σημερα παντως ειμαι καλα, αν καο γινεται μια μαχη μεσα στο μυαλο μου αναμεσα στις αυτοεπαινετικες και στις αυτομειωτικες σκεψεις.Την οποια την προτιμω πολυ περισσοτερο απο την ακινητοποιηση μου μπροστα στις αρνητικες σκεψεις.
Χορευταρου ευχομαι να πετυχεις τον αγωνα σου, εφοσον αυτο σε βοηθαει, αν και σε βρισκω μια χαρα στα κιλα σου, 87 δεν εισαι η κανω λαθος.
Κλεανθη συμφωνω μαζι σου εκει που λες οτι αν δουμε την βουλιμια σαν εμπειρια καταλαβαινουμε την αξια της.Ετσι την βλεπω κι εγω τις τελευταιες μερες και σ'αυτο με βοηθησε το κειμενο που ειχε γραψει η smoke08 σ'αυτο το θεμα, εκει που ελεγε πως η βουλιμια ερχεται για να μας δειξει οτι δεν ειμαστε ικανοποιημενοι απο την ζωη μας.Η αληθεια ειναι πως τωρα που το σκεφτομαι ειχα ξανακουσει κατι παρομοιο απο την δικη μου ψυχολογο σχετικα με το οτι εχουμε 2 επιλογες η να την δουμε σαν προβλημα και μονο η να την δουμε σαν εμπειρια μεσα απο την οποια μπορουμε να μαθουμε και να ωριμασουμε.Και ειναι πραγματικα εντελως διαφορετικη η δευτερη επιλογη, και πολυ λυτρωτικη.Γιατι οταν σκεφτεσαι οτι ειναι εμπειρια μεσα απο την οποια μαθαινεις μπαινεις αυτοματα στην διαδικασια να αλλαξεις και να την εκμεταλλευτεις θετικα αντι να παραπονιεσαι για την ατυχια που σε βρηκε και να μην κανεις τιποτα το θετικο για εσενα.Παρεπιπτοντως,πολυ ωραια αυτα που εiχες γραψει smoke08!

----------


## NIKI_ed

Λαθος xoreytaroy 76 εννουσα, αλλα οσα κιλα και να ησουν μια χαρα θα σε εβλεπα.

----------


## dexa

GILIE το e-mail που ελαβες και εγραψες εδω ειναι καταπληκτικο!!
Απο τα πιο αισιοδοξα και ωραια πραγματα που εχω διαβασει!!

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι καλα!!
Οχι οτι εχει γινει κατι συνταρακτικο,απλα ολα πανε καλα συμφωνα με την καθημερινη ρουτινα.
Εαν το σκεφτουμε ομως και αυτο καλο ειναι.Η ρουτινα δεν ειναι ασχημο πραγμα ,απλα θελει καποιες φορες να την αλλαζεις ελαφρως!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Xoreytarou

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ ΝΙΚΙ!!!

Εσύ τι στόχους έχεις; πες μας λίγα για σένα αν θέλεις! :)

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημέρα αστέρια μου!!!

χάθηκα αυτές τις μέρες γιατι έλειπα σε ταξίδι... πήγα και 3 βήματα πίσω...μετά απο 2 βουλημικά επισόδια και λίγη αφαγία....

χθες στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να φάει κράκερς, να πιει χυμό και να φάει ένα σάντουιτς (ταξίδευα από τις 12 εώς τις 10.30 το βράδυ) και να μη κάνει εμετό...

σήμερα ξεκινάει ένας καινούργιος κύκλος προσπάθειας...έχω και ραντεβού με την διαιτολόγο....

Δε με παίρνει απο κάτω που πήγα πίσω...Καλημέρα είναι μια καινούργια μέρα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NIKI_ed

Χαιρομαι για εσενα gilie,που δεν σε παιρνει απο κατω.Περασες καλα στο ταξιδι?αληθεια που πηγες?
εγω σημερα δεν ειμαι καλα σε αντιθεση με την χθεσινη μερα και το "ειμαι ο/η...και ειμαι καλα!!!".Βλεπω αλλους ανθρωπους που εχουν βουλιμια και εχουν περασει και περνανε χειροτερα προβληματα απο εμενα,και αντι να ανακουφιζομαι που δεν ειχα τετοιες εμπειριες,γονεις κτλ γινομαι χειροτερα, γιατι αισθανομαι πως δεν θα επρεπε να εχω βουλιμια με αυτα που εχω περασει και ετσι την αρνουμαι.Κι εκτος απο αυτο μου δημιουργειται και ενα αισθημα αδυναμιας γιατι σκεφτομαι πως για να ειμαι στην ιδια θεση με ανθρωπους που τα καταφερνουν περισσοτερο απο εμενα και εμφανιζουν μεγαλυτερη δυναμη και ζωντανια φαντασου ποσο αδυναμη ημουν εγω κι αυτο με ακινητοποιει.Παρολα αυτα ομως το θετικο ειναι οτι γραφοντας εδω ανακουφιζομαι.
Οσο για τους στοχους μου xoreytarou τους ξεχασα για σημερα αλλα θα προσπαθησω να τους θυμηθω.Ειναι και πολλοι....
Λοιπον θελω να εκφρασω τον εαυτο μου(συναισθηματα-σκεψεις), να "ακουσω" τα συναισθηματα μου και να τα βιωσω, να ακουσω την δικη μου φωνη, τις δικες μου επιθυμιες,και οχι των γονιων μου,θελω να αποβαλλω ενοχες που εχω, να αποδεχτω τον εαυτο μου και το σωμα μου, να φτασω σε σημειο που θα λειτουργω και θα σκεφτομαι υπερ του εαυτου μου,τι αλλο......α, να καταφερω να νιωσω πληρης και να μην ξεσπαω στο φαγητο οταν δεν μπορω να διαχειριστω τα συναισθηματα μου.Τελος, θελω να βελτιωσω τις επικοινωνιακες μου ικανοτητες γιατι εχω ενα προβλημα με το να κανω καινουριους φιλους,να μαθω να δεχομαι τα θετικα σχολια και να σκεφτομαι τα θετικα μου, καθως το εχω παρακανει με την αρνητικοτητα μου.

----------


## Xoreytarou

@NIKI: Πώς τα πας βρε κοπέλα μου; Είδες καθόλου φως στο τούνελ;

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η Xoreytarou και είμαι καλά! Τέλειωσα τις εξετάσεις μου, τακτοποίησα θέματα που εκκρεμούσαν καιρό και σε λίγες μέρες ξεκινώ δουλειά σταθερή για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου! Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ενθουσιασμένη! Από διατροφή πάω πολύ καλά, για πολλές συνεχόμενες μέρες και συνήθως δεν σκέφτομαι βουλιμικά. Όταν σκέφτομαι, βρίσκω τρόπους και το αποβάλλω... μακάρι να κρατήσει καιρό, να μην το βάλω κάτω... μου χρειάζεται μια πραγματική προσπάθεια... νομίζω είμαι έτοιμη να την κάνω...

----------


## Εβελυν

Ειμαι η Εβελυν και ειμαι καλα μεν, ετσι κι ετσι δε.....
Ξεκινησα δουλεια, ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενη και αισθανομαι πολυ τυχερη, διατροφικα ηρθα λιγακι ανω κατω, τρωω καλο πρωινο, δυο fitness bars μεσα στην ημερα και το βραδυ φαγητο κανονικα χωρις υπερβολες...και ειχα και ενα προβλημα με τον κυκλο μου και εξαιτιας αυτου φουσκωσα και οοοοοοταν αδιαθετησα δεν ξεφουσκωσα και σημερα δοκιμασα ρουχα που φοραγα πριν 3μηνεσ και δεν μου κανουν.....και αναρωτιεμαι...ποσο μακρυα θα παει αυτη η βαλιτσα? Διαιτα δεν εχω κουραγια να ξανακανω, ομως ειμαι αρκετα συντηριτικη στο τι θα φαω....γιατι το σωμα μου αντιδρα ετσι? 
Ομως, παρ'ολ'αυτα, δεν το απορριπτω...αισθανομαι καλα, απλα αναγνωριζω οτι με 5 κιλα λιγοτερα θα ημουν οκ και με τα ρουχα μου......Ουτε κι αυτο μπορω να εξηγησω...πως αισθανομαι καλυτερα στα 70+ απο οτι στα 60.....Αμα σας λεω.....δεν ξερω πως ειμαι....

----------


## elpida2

Κοριτσάρες και αγοράρες του forum
Γυναικάρες και άντρακλες
Εκμεταλλέυομαι την απροσδόκητα καλή μου διάθεση και σας φωνάζωωωω
Είμαι η Ελπίδα και είμαι καλάαααααα
Και εύχομαι το ίδιο σε όλους και όλες σας

Καλή συνέχεια!
Καλό κουράγιο!!
Καλές επιτυχίες!!!
Ευχές για πολλά χαμόγελαααα και αισιοδοξίαααα!!!!

Και με την σύναμη του φεγγαριού που λέει και η dexaaa

Αχ! Μα Τι διαολεμένο κέφι είναι αυτό.... μακάρι να κρατήσει για πολύυυυ καιρόοοο

----------


## maria_p_40

Είμαι η Μαρία κι αν πω ότι είμαι καλά, ψέμα θα πω...

Χθες βράδυ (όπως σχεδόν κάθε βράδυ τώρα τελευταία) είχα επεισόδιο. Μετά από 30 ώρες πλήρους νηστείας εξαφάνισα τρία (3) κομμάτια παστίτσιο, ένα ελιόψωμο και αρκετά σοκολατένια δημητριακά της μικρής.

Για πρόκληση εμετού, ούτε λόγος. Δεν το ξανακάνω ούτε με σφαίρες.
Σήμερα πρωι-πρωί έψαχνα απελπισμένα φαρμακείο και πήρα 4 καθαρτικά μαζωμένα. 
Αδιαφορώ για τις συνέπειες. 
Ας τελειώνω μια ώρα αρχύτερα με μένα την αποτυχημένη... 
Σημασία έχει ο δείκτης της ζυγαριάς.
Αν δεν κατέβει κατά 5kg τουλάχιστον σε 1η φάση, ΔΕΝ ξανατρώω πάνω από 300kcal τη μέρα. 
Τελεία και παύλα. 
Κι ας με μαζεύουν απ'τα πατώματα. Αδιαφορώ.-
Είμαι θυμωμένη μαζί μου. Είμαι ΑΠΟΦΑΣΙΣΜΕΝΗ.-
Ενδειξη ζυγαριάς σήμερα το πρωί: 64 και 24,6 fat

----------


## Life!

ειμαι η life και ειμαι ααγχωμενη ! αρρωστησα ..........και εμεινα πισω στο διαβασμα και δνε ξερω αν προλαβω να καταφερω να παραδωσω εργασια!!!!!!!!!
Εκτος του οτι εχω χασει και το μπουσουλα! μετα απο τοσα χρονια που να μαζεψω το μυαλο μου να διαβασω ............δεν ξερω τι να κανω ?
\ετσι μου ερχεται να τα παρατησω!

----------


## dexa

Ειμαι η dexa και ειμαι ''...να σε παρω να φυγουμε σ'αλλη γη σ'αλλα μερη....''!!
Και απο οτι βλεπω και ολη η παλιοπαρεα σχεδον τα ιδια χαλια εχουμε!!
Λετε να ειναι αυτος ο μηνας ετσι??Λετε να μας την εκανε ο Οκτωμβρης??
Δεν ξερω αλλα και ετσι να ειναι ,που θα παει θα ερθει και ο Νοεμβρης!!!

Καλως ηρθες gilie απο το ταξιδι σου και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ!!

Τρια μεγαλα μπραβο για την χορευταρου!!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ! !ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!
Που τελειωσες τις εξετασεις ,που εισαι καλα,και ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ!!!
Ελπιδακι χαιρομαι αφανταστα για σενα!!!Σου αξιζει!!!Ετσι να συνεχισεις!!
Μαρια μου ,μην κανεις πισωωω!!!Λιγη υπομονη και ολα θα γινουν!!Μπορα ηταν και περασε!!
Life αυτη η παλιοιωση ακομα να περασει βρε μανα μου???Αντε στα κομματια να παει!!Μην τολμησεις να τα παρατησεις!!!Μια ιωση δεν θα σε κανει οτι θελει!!!
ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΕΓΓΑΡΙΟΥ ΚΟΡΙΤΣΙΑ!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## Life!

dexaki σε ευχαριστω .......η ιωση περασε αλλα κολλησε η κορημου ! ψηνεται το πουλακι μου !
το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι αν τα παρατησω αλλα αν τελικα αξιζει να συνεχισω ...............ειμαι πια 42........να λειπουν τα σχολια .........δεν φιανομαι.........μια ζωη προσπαθουσα να περασω πανεπιστημιο και τιποτα! φετος ειπα ετσι για πλακα αστο κανω αλλη μια φορα ..........και περασα!!!!!!!!!!!
αλλα αξιζει τον κοπο πια τωρα.............δεν λεω ηταν ονειρο ζωης .........αλλα απο την αλλη μαμα ,σε μια ηλικια χωρις χωρις σταθερο επαγγελματικο οριζοντα..............οταν τοσο νεα παιδια παιρνουν οχι μονο ενα αλλα τρια και τεσσερα πτυχια ..........αξιζει να καταπονηθωω τοσο πολυ ?
κακα τα ψεματα ..........δεν εω τις ιδιες αντοχες οπως οταν ειμουν 18............αλλα απο την αλλη ο εγωισμος?
οχι ρε θα τα καταφερω ετσι για το γαμωτο (συγνωμη για την εκφραση!)
ειλικρινα.............θα θελα να ακουσω τη γνωμη σας ...............ειμαι πολυ μπερδεμενη!

----------


## dexa

ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΡΕ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ!!!Ετσι life!! Οπως τα λες και μην ζητας καθολου συγνωμη για την εκφραση!!
Οταν μια γυναικα στα 42 και δε μαμα με μεγαλα παιδια παιρνει μια τετοια αποφαση τις αξιζουν οχι ενα αλλα πολα μπραβο!!
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ LIFE!!ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!!
Ξερεις τι κουραγιο θελει να κανει καποιος αυτο που εκανες εσυ??
Ουτε παιδια 20 χρονων δεν εχουν τετοια δυναμη!!Που δεν εχουν προλαβει ακομα να παρασουν ουτε τις μισες ταλαιπωριες απο οτι περασες εσυ !!!
Εκει!!!Ψηλα το κεφαλι!!!Σε χαιρομαι και σου λεω ειλικρινα οτι να με χρυσοπληρωναν εμενα τωρα να ξαναπαω σχολειο ,ουτε για αστειο....!!!
Θα πας ,θα το τελειωσεις και ποτε δεν ξερεις μανουλα τι γινεται σε αυτην την ζωη και τι σου ξημερωνει το αυριο!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Life!

ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΝΑΚΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΕΣ ΠΟΛΛΗ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aggelaki_ed

Life !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ΘΑ ΠΑΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣΣ ΣΣ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Μην το συζητας !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ρε συ πες μου υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα απο το να πραγματοποιει κανεις τα ονειρα του ?????????? Εσυ το εκανες ηδη ....ολοκληρωσε το !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ετσι για το γαμωτο !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Για να το κολλας στη μουρη μερικων μερικων !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ασε που με τις εξετασεις απο την αγωνια σου θα χασεις κι κιλα!!!!!!!!! χαχα 

Το αφησες μια φορα στην ζωη σου,με το δικο σου θελω σου ξαναδινεται η ευκαιρια μην την πεταξεις ετσι ευκολα ...

Φοιτητριουλα σουπερ θα σαι !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dexa

Παρακαλω μανουλα!!Ουτε να το συζητας!!!Αλλωστε τι παλιοπαρεα ειμαστε ολοι εδω!!!
Στα καλα και στα ασχημα!!!
ΟΛΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΟΥΣ!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Life!

ειλικρινα σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kallia

Αγαπητοι φιλοι,
Γεια σας. Διαβασα με ενδιαφερον τα μηνυματα σας και θα ηθελα πολυ να σας βοηθησω να επανελθετε στις σωστες διατροφικες σας συνηθειες. Ασκώντας το επαγγελμα του κλινικου διαιτολογου - διατροφολογου εδω και 4 χρονια, εχω μαθει τεχνικες και τροπους αποφυγης της βουλιμιας αλλα και ασκησης αυτοελεγχου σε σχεση με το φαγητο. Ολα ειναι θεμα διατροφικης εκπαιδευσης και ελεγχου του μυαλου μας. Αν μποτουμε να ελενξουμε το νου μας, τοτε ελεγχουμε το σωμα μας, τη διατροφη και τη ζωη μας.

Θα χαρω να τα πουμε και απο κοντα
Καλλια Γιαννιτσοπουλου, ΜSc, MBA, SRD
Kλινικη Διαιτολογος Διατροφολογος
Επιστημονικο Διαιτολογικο Κεντρο Σωμα Υγιες
www.somaygies.gr
2104933334
6978121595



> _Originally posted by smoke08_
> Παίρνοντας έμπνευση από το τόπικ "Ομαδική δίαιτα" του φόρουμ της παχυσαρκίας, σκέφτηκα να δημιουργήσω ένα καινούργιο με θέμα "Ομαδική προσπάθεια", στο οποίο θα καταγράφουμε καθημερινά πώς τα πηγαίνουμε στην προσπάθεια να σταματήσουμε τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια. Πιστεύω ότι αν στηρίζουμε ο ένας τον άλλο και τον επιβραβεύουμε όταν τα πηγαίνει καλά αλλά και τον υποστηρίζουμε όταν "ξεφεύγει", θα τα καταφέρουμε καλύτερα!
> 
> Επιτρέψτε μου να κάνω την αρχή: Παλεύω με τις διατροφικές διαταραχές εδώ και 2 χρόνια και έχω βουλιμικά επεισόδια τους τελευταίους 10 μήνες. Τον τελευταίο καιρό μάλιστα είμαι σε πολύ άσχημη κατάσταση, αφού φτάνω σε σημείο να έχω μέχρι και 3 την εβδομάδα, μερικές φορές συνεχόμενα...Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι 2 μέρες "καθαρή" και σκοπεύω να μείνω έτσι!!Γι'αυτό θέλω την υποστήριξή σας, αλλά θα με χαροποιούσε ακόμα να με ακολουθήσετε, όποιοι θέλετε, σ' αυτή την προσπάθεια!!Επιστρέφω αύριο, μέχρι τότε περιμένω τα δικά σας νέα!!!
> 
> Yours truly,
> Smoke08

----------


## kallia

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ,
ΓΕΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝ ΤΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ. ΑΣΚΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΟΥ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΗΡΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ, ΕΧΩ ΕΞΑΣΚΗΘΕΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΘΟΔΟΥΣ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΩΝ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΩΝ. ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΕΓΚΕΦΑΛΙΚΗΣ ΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΕΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΜΟΡΦΩΣΗΣ. ΑΝ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΣΥΝΔΥΑΣΤΟΥΝ ΣΩΣΤΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΧΑΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΕΣ ΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΙΘΑΣΕΥΟΝΤΑΙ.
ΣΑΣ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΧΙ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΚΟΝΤΑ
ΚΑΛΛΙΑ ΓΙΑΝΝΙΤΣΟΠΟΥΛΟΥ
ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΟΛΟΓΟΣ, MSc, MBA, SRD
ΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΟΝΙΚΟ ΔΙΑΙΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΚΕΝΤΡΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΥΓΙΕΣ
www.somaygies.gr
2104933334
6978121595

----------


## elpida_ed

Με δαγκωσε σκύλος..... (λες να με πέρασε για κοκκαλοοοο???? χαχαχαχα)
ΚΑι παίρνω αντιβίωση πολύ δυνατή και μου έχει κάνει ένα στομάχι χάλιααααα.....
κατα τα άλλα όμως είμαι καλά......μια χαρά
συνεχίζω δυναμικά με ανανεωμένη ψυχολογία....

Υ.Γ. Θα ήθελα να παρακαλέσω τα Posts να είναι σχετικά με το θέμα κάθε φορά. 
Πχ kallia καταλαβαίνω το πρόσφορο έδαφος αυτού του site αλλά θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις ενα καινούργιο Post.... το να γράφεις τα ίδια σε πάνω από 1 σημεία έιναι απλά spamming. Χωρις παρεξήγηση πάντα

----------


## dexa

Καλια την μια φορα το καταλαβα ,την δευτερη αν και ξυνιστικα ,το καταπια αλλα για τριτη φορα ειναι υπερβολη !!!
Μην το συνεχισεις αυτο σε παρακαλω πολυ1!
Μπορει να ειμαστε χοντροι οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα αλλα οχι χαζοι!!!
Εαν θελεις εδω μεσα να ξεκινησεις μια προσπαθεια να βοηθησεις καντο ,αλλα να βλεπουμε να γραφεις μονο ΚΑΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΒΙΟΓΡΑΦΙΚΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ!!!
τΟ ΧΩΡΙς ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΤΡΙΤΗ ΠΑΤΑΤΑ,ΟΠΩς ΛΕΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΛΠΙΔΑΚΙ ,ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΤΕΤΑΡΤΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΗ ,ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΘΕΩΡΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΤΙΜΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΝΟΗΜΟΣΥΝΗ ΜΑΣ!!!
Περιμενουμε νεα!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!!

----------


## dexa

Και παρεμπιπτοντως ημουν καλα!!!Τωρα μετα απο τρεις δημοσιευσεις που διαβασα της καλια χαλαστηκα ,γιατι θυμηθηκα πως μας βλεπουν οι περισσοτεροι στον κοσμο αυτο!!
ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## Xoreytarou

Είμαι η Χορευταρού και είμαι ΚΑΛΑ ΠΙΑ!! Είμαι ΚΑΛΑ ρε γαμώτο!!! Νιώθω να έχω ξεφύγει από αυτό το ακατανίκητο να φάω όλο τον κόσμο σε μια μέρα, σε μια ώρα, σε ένα λεπτό!! 

Απέχω από κάθε είδους επεισόδιο υπερφαγίας εδώ και 40 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ!! Είναι δυνατόν;;; Νιώθω δύναμη και χαίρομαι! Νιώθω ότι εγώ με ορίζω και όχι το στομάχι μου!! Το πιο απίθανο;;
Έχω φτάσει σε σημείο να μην το σκέφτομαι!! Έχει συνηθίσει ο οργανισμός μου να τρέφεται σωστότερα και πιο υγιεινά και να χορταίνει πιο γρήγορα! Τρώω και το συνειδητοποιώ, γιατί νιώθω κορεσμό επιτέλους!!

Θέλω να πιστεύω πως θα κρατήσω αυτή τη στάση και δεν θα ξανακυλίσω στις παλιές μου αδύναμες φάσεις. Νιώθω πως έχω δουλέψει πολύ με το μέσα μου και άρχισε να αποδίδει.

Αλλά ξέρετε κάτι άλλο;;

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι πως και να κάνω ξανά κάποια στιγμή επεισόδιο, αν και θα στεναχωρηθώ κτλ κτλ, θα ξέρω κάτι πάρα πολύ σπουδαίο! 

Ότι αυτή η αρρώστεια δεν είναι πιο δυνατή από μένα! Μπορώ να την νικήσω, υπάρχει γιατρειά!

Πιστέψτε το!

Αν μπορώ εγώ μπορεί ο καθένας!

----------


## NIKI_ed

Μπράβο xoreytarou χαιρομαι για εσένα και ζηλέυω που νιώθεις κορεσμό!Μπράβο και σε εσένα life, ποτέ δεν είναι αργά για να πραγματοποιήσεις τα ονειρά σου και επειδη είσαι 42 δεν σημαινει οτι τελειωνει η ζωη σου σε κάποια ηλικία, συνεχίζεται η ζωή, όπως και οι επιθυμίες και τα όνειρα!
Κι εγώ είμαι καλά σήμερα αν και βαριέμαι λίγο, αλλά τουλάχιστον είμαι με τον εαυτό μου(εννοώ υπέρ του) και αυτό μου αρέσει.

----------


## Xoreytarou

Βηματάκι βηματάκι χτίζεις Νικι μου!!

Όσο για σένα Life, στη ζωή δεν είναι ποτέ αργά για τίποτα. Και ποιός ορίζει τα χρονικά περιθώρια για να κάνεις κάτι;; Δεν κατάλαβα!! Ό,τι θελήσεις, είναι στα χέρια σου να το αποκτήσεις, φτάνει να αρχίσεις να προσπαθείς! Keep going my friend!!

----------


## NIKI_ed

Όντως xoreytarou, χρειάζεται υπομονή και δεν μπορούμε αμέσως να περιμένουμε να αλλάξουν τα πράγματα, αν και πέφτω στην παγίδα αυτή κάποιες φορές, του να θέλω όλα να γίνουν αλλιώς τώρα.Προσπαθώ,όμως να θυμάμαι οτι σιγά σιγά θα αλλάξω, και η αλήθεια είναι οτι μου αρέσει αυτό, το να χτίζω βηματάκι βηματάκι που λες,είναι λιγότερο αγχωτικό και όπως έλεγε ο Καβάφης:"να εύχεσαι να είναι μακρύς ο δρόμος προς την Ιθάκη...". Τον λατρεύω αυτόν τον στίχο!

----------


## natallia

λοιπον ειμαι η ναταλια και ειμαι καλα ? 
μετα απο ενα μηνα προσεγμενης διατροφης και γυμναστικης, χωρις ζυγισμα, σημερα ανεβηκα στη ζυγαρια ε, ειμαι 57.6, το μονο θετικο ειναι οτι συμφωνα παντα με τη ζυγαρια κατεβηκε σημαντικα το ποσοστο λιπους που διαβαζει η συγεκριμενη ζυγαρια στο σωμα μου απο 22% στο 17% 
βοηθεια παιδια τι κανω? θελω να χασω τρια κιλα και δε ξερω πως γκρρρρρρρρρ δεχομαι συμβουλες

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και διάγω περίοδο έντονης φυσικής και πνευματικής δραστηριότητας. (άαααντε και διατροφικής :) :) :) )

Αν και ποσοτικά,ίσως έχω μικρό πρόβλημα,ποιοτικά, η διατροφή μου είναι πολλή καλή κι έτσι δε με παίρνει από κάτω.

Εύχομαι καλή συνέχεια σε όλους μας!

----------


## sandy23

Lipon, katakrivia den eimai boulimiko atomo alla exo siptomata uperfagias edo kai 2 xronia peripou(apo tin imera pou piga na spoudaso). Mesa se afta ta 2 xronia evala peripou 20 kila apo ton iouni exo xasei 6,5kg. Tous telefteous 2 mines exo minei statheri apo diki mou protovoulia giati eixa arxisei na kourazome me tin dieta. Tis teleftees meres episkeptome sixna afti ti selida kai exo pragmatika entiposiastei me to posi dinami kai kouragio dinete o enas ston allon. Simera lipon eimai kala giati exo parei apofasi oti prepei na sinexiso tin dieta mou gia na xaso siga siga kai ta ipolipa kila mou!!! Tha kano oti mporo gia na ta katafero!!!

----------


## boubou

Παίδες, λοιπόν κοιτάχτε.
Είμαι η Boubou και είμαι καλά...
Χαίρομαι που έχω να κάνω με επαγγελματίες, συναδέλφους, φίλους που θεωρούν (όπως κι εγώ άλλωστε) τους εαυτούς τους στρογγυλούς... (μην πω το άλλο...) 
Καλό κουράγιο στην προσπάθεια όλων μας να τα λιγοστέψουμε τα ριμάδια τα κιλά μας
και να βρουμε την υγεία μας!!!!!!!!

----------


## zacharoula

Καλημέρα,
Είμαι η Χαρούλα και είμαι καλά! (για τώρα γιατί μετά περιμένω επίθεση από 3 φίλες της κόρης μου)
Είμαι 37χρ. και ελπίζω φέτος να καταφέρω να χάσω τα 30 κιλά που με ταλαιπωρούν, έχω όρεξη (για να τα χάσω) και ελπίζω το επόμενο 2μηνο να μπορώ εκτός από την όρεξη να έχω και την διάθεση για γυμναστήριο.. χιχιιχιχι (είμαι λίγο τεμπέλα τι να κάνω?)
φιλιά σε όλους και ελπίζω το καλύτερο

----------


## gourounitsa

Ειμαι η Μαρια και παντα γραφω βιαστικα γιατι εχω ενα μικρο ζουζουνι πανω μ συνεχως κ κανω χιλια ορ8ωγραφικα λα8η.Σιγουρα 8α νομιζετε οτι δεν εχω βγαλει ουτε δημοτικο αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι.Λοιπον ειμαι 28 ετων και ξεκινησα μια 8εραπεια με καποια φαρμακια για αδυνατησμα.Ειμουν πριν ξεκινησω 84 κιλα και μετα απο ενα μηνα κατεβηκα στα 78,7 δλδ μια χαρα κ συνεχιζω.Ειμαι Κρητικια.Ποτε δεν ειμουν παχουλη εκτος τα τελευταια 5 χρονια.Αυτα!

----------


## Eva_ed

Καλό σαββατοκύριακο παιδάκια!!!!!!! Εγκράτεια τώρα το σ/κ!!! το νου σας!

----------


## BLiSS

καλο σαββατοκυριακο και απο μενα συμφορουμιτες και συμφορουμιτισες. ελπιζω να περασουμε καλα.

----------


## ana4ever

Παιδια σας βλεπω να μιλατε περι βουλιμίας και οσο αστειο και αν ακουγεται σας ζηλευω........ Εγω πασχω απο ανορεξια και εχω 2 μερες να φαω... Εσείς τουλαχιστον νιωθετε πως ειναι να εχεις φαγητο στο στομα σου... Ξερετε ποσο θελω να πω ναι οταν η μανα μου με ρωταει αν θελω κατι να φαω;;; Αλλα δεν μπορω να κανω αλλιως.... Εφτασα στο σημείο οταν φαω εστω ενα μηλο να ποναω την κοιλια μου....

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

ana4ever αν θες να ζήσεις και να μπορείς να πάρεις τα πόδια σου, φάε κάτι με το ζόρι γιατί κάποια στιγμή θα πέσεις κάτω.

Η καρδιά σου θα χτυπάει άρρυθμα,θα σου φύγουν τα μισά μαλλιά,θα χαλάσουν τα δόντια σου,θα έχεις ξηρό δέρμα κά.

Δεν ξέρω αν επιλέγεις να έχεις μια τέτοια γυναικεία εμφάνιση...

----------


## gourounitsa

εχει δικιο ο κλεαν8ης

----------


## Eva_ed

Kleanthis ορθά ομιλείς, αν και καθήμενος!!! :)

----------


## BLiSS

ειναι σκληρη η αληθεια, δυστηχως...

----------


## fifika_ed

Ειμαι η Φιφηκα και ειμαι καλα!!!
Μου λειψατε αφανταστα!

----------


## SEA_ed

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η SEA ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ!!
ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΑΣ"ΠΙΣΤΗ,ΕΠΙΜΟΝΗ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΧΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ!"

----------


## boubou

Καλησπέρα, εδώ boubou

Έκανα μια επιλογή ζωής και νιώθω καλά.
Η μόνη μου επιλογή χωρίς ενοχές πια.
Αποφάσισα, μετά από πολύχρονο αγώνα με δίαιτες, ματζούνια, χάπια και όλα τα γνωστά 
να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία.
---Κατάλαβα ΤΕΛΙΚΑ πως μόνο όταν πεινούσα δεν έτρωγα
Για όλους τους άλλους λόγους (άγχος, πίεση, θυμό, νεύρα) έτρωγα.
Έτρωγα τον εαυτό μου.
Νιώθω καλά σήμερα μαζί μου
και εύχομαι το ίδιο να νιώθετε και υπόλοιποι....

ΚΑΛΗ ΜΑΣ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ και ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ

----------


## BLiSS

αφου εισαι καλα αυτο εχει σημασια αλλα boubou δηλαδη επρεπε να πληρωσεις για να το καταλαβεις αυτο? :)
σαν την διαφημιση γνωστου παροχου adsl με την ατακα "μαρεσει να πληρωνω παγιο οτε, οχι τοσο οτι το πληρωνω, αλλα οσο να ξερω οτι μπορω να το πληρωνω. ειναι ψυχολογικο! νοιωθεις πλουσιος. οτι μπορεις να πληρωνεις και τον αερα που αναπνεεις." χεχεχε!
καλη δυναμη.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

boubou
συγχαρητηρια για το βημα που εκανες!!!!
πιστευω κι ελπιζω οτι θα ειναι η λυση για το προβλημα που σε βασανιζει τοσο καιρο..
θα ειμαστε εδω για να μας μιλας για την προοδο σου και τις ανησυχιες σου :)

bliss
τα πραγματα δεν ειναι τοσο απλα οσο μερικες φορες φαινονται....
οποιον και να ρωτησεις, εχει να σου πει μια καλη απαντηση στο τι τον κανει να παχαινει, ειτε περισσοτερο ειτε λιγοτερο ευστοχη...
και την πιο ευστοχη απαντηση να εχεις βρει ομως στο ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ που το κανεις εσυ και δεν το κανουν τοσοι αδυνατοι ανθρωποι και εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να παχαινεις, δεν σημαινει οτι μπορεις να το ξεπερασεις κιολας...ειδικα χωρις βοηθεια...
εσυ γιατι παχαινεις?
και μη μου πεις , επειδη τρως κατι παραπανω...ολοι γι αυτο παχαινουν...αλλα ΓΙΑΤΙ να τρως κατι παραπανω? γιατι να μην αρκεισαισ το "φυσιολογικο" φαι και στο "φυσιολογικο" βαρος????
για τους λογους που ειπε η μπουμπου η για καποιον αλλο λογο?

πολλοι απο μας εχουν φτασεισ το συμπερασμα της μπουμπους...
στο οτι δλδ παχαινουν γιατι δεν τρωνε για να επιβιωσουν...τρωνε για να παρουν ευχαριστηση, τρωνε για να διασκεδασουν , τρωνε για να ξε-αγχωθουν, τρωνε για να κρυφτουν, τρωνε για εναν σωρο λογους εκτος της επιβιωσης...
και το εχουν συνηδειτοποιησει!
και μετα, τι????
αρκει αυτο για να το ξεπερασουν? ειναι ενα μεγαλο βημα η συνειδητοτητα αλλα δεν ειναι αρκετο...θελει και κατι αλλο για να πας παραπερα...
τι αλλο?
κανεις δεν ξερει..
η μαλλον, ο καθενας το ξερει, η πρεπει να το βρει για τον εαυτο του..
η μπουμπου θεωρει οτι το βρηκε και οτι ειναι η ψυχοθεραπεια...
συμφωνω κι εγω μαζι της κι ας μη το χω κανει..
για σενα ποιο ειναι το βημα?
το εχεις βρει?
αν ναι, πες το και σε μας..

----------


## boubou

2sweet2b4go10 έπιασες τον παλμό μου...
Ειναι αλήθεια πως εδω και πολλά χρόνια ήξερα μες στο μυαλό μου όλα τα σωστά 
(τι πρέπει να τρώω, πόσο, τι είναι υγιεινό) και πιστεύω πως αυτό το γνωρίζουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι, αλλά πραγματικά ήταν κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορούσα να το μεταβιβάσω στο στομάχι μου και εδώ και τόσα χρόνια βλέπω πως δεν μπορώ να το λύσω μόνη μου όσες προσπάθειες κι αν έχω κάνει με δίαιτες, διαιτολόγους, χάπια κ.λ.π. 
Θα σας πω στο τέλος αν θα με βοηθήσει ο δρόμος που διάλεξα, αλλά αφού έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τ' άλλα και αφού βαρέθηκα να μην μπορώ να βοηθήσω ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό μου αποφάσισα να το κάνω κι αυτό.

----------


## BLiSS

2sweet2b4go10 δηλαδη η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σου λυσει τα προβληματα και πλεον δεν θα τρως για ευχαριστηση και θα σε βγαλει απο το αγχος που σε διακατεχει? η' μηπως ειναι απλα μια λυση οπως η διαιτα και ελπιζεις οτι με εναν μαγικο τροπο, αγνωστο σε σενα, θα σε βοηθησει? 
και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει και κανενας ανθρωπος που να μην εχει το αγχος πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο στην ζωη του σε αυτη την χωρα? αν οντως υπαρχει εντονο ψυχολογικο προβλημα, ναι παω πασο. οπως επισης αν δεν εχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου να σε στηριζει και να του λες τι περνας. για μενα μονο τοτε υφισταται η ψυχοθεραπεια. δεν λεω πως ειναι σωστα τα παραπανω αλλα με οσα βλεπω μου διαμορφωσαν αυτη την προσωπικη αποψη. 

αφου με ρωτας προσωπικα, να σου απαντησω. ναι, ξερω το δικο μου το προβλημα. λαθος τροπος ζωης, προς το παρον θελω να πιστευω. ειναι οτι δεν εχω σταθερο προγραμμα και οτι τρωω την ημερα μια μεγαλη μεριδα συνηθως βραδυνες ωρες. σπανια θα καταφερω να φαω ισορροπημενα το πρωινο μεσημεριανο βραδυνο. το αλλο ειναι οτι δεν προσεχω τι θα φαω, δεν ειμουν ποτε της υγιεινης διατροφης. συν οτι μου αρεσουν τα γλυκα. 
δεν χρειαζομαι καποιον να μου πει τι θα κανω, απλα πρεπει να βαλω την ζωη μου σε μια σειρα, σε ενα προγραμμα. ειναι καθαρα δικια μου αποφαση που θα παρθει μια μερα, ειτε αυριο ειτε σε 5 χρονια.

το φαγητο δεν ειναι μονο για επιβιωση αλλα ειναι και ευχαριστηση... το θεμα ειναι να βαζεις ενα μετρο... 
για καθε δικο μας προβλημα, εμεις εχουμε την λυση.... 
αν δεν υπαρχει λυση, τοτε μαλλον μονοι μας δημιουργουμε προβληματα....

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by boubou_
> 2sweet2b4go10 έπιασες τον παλμό μου...
> Ειναι αλήθεια πως εδω και πολλά χρόνια ήξερα μες στο μυαλό μου όλα τα σωστά 
> (τι πρέπει να τρώω, πόσο, τι είναι υγιεινό) και πιστεύω πως αυτό το γνωρίζουν όλοι οι άνθρωποι, αλλά πραγματικά ήταν κάτι το οποίο δεν μπορούσα να το μεταβιβάσω στο στομάχι μου και εδώ και τόσα χρόνια βλέπω πως δεν μπορώ να το λύσω μόνη μου όσες προσπάθειες κι αν έχω κάνει με δίαιτες, διαιτολόγους, χάπια κ.λ.π. 
> Θα σας πω στο τέλος αν θα με βοηθήσει ο δρόμος που διάλεξα, αλλά αφού έχω δοκιμάσει όλα τ' άλλα και αφού βαρέθηκα να μην μπορώ να βοηθήσω ουσιαστικά τον εαυτό μου αποφάσισα να το κάνω κι αυτό.


μακαρι να πανε ολα καλα. θα περιμενουμε νεα σου.

----------


## Osyris

Geia sas k pali
Meta apo polu kairo eipa na mpw pali sto site... den eixa, as to pw anagkh na mbw mesa...

extes kai shmera pou diabasa merika keimena apo diafora melh pou einai edw mesa, anarwtiemai kai tha hthela na mou apanthsete, an kapoios apo esas exei zhthsh pote bohtheia apo kapoion idiko?? sas parakalw apanthste mou!!

Giati rwtaw?? giati diabazw synexeia: " exw katatlipsh" "exw ftasei sta oria ths katathlipshs" "epesa se katathlipsh"....paidia kserete ti einai h katathlipsh?? mhn mperdebete, to na se exei parei apo katw me mia katathlipsh den einai to idio...MHN ME PAREKSIGHTE!!! den thelw na dwsw mathima psychologias,, alla eimai orgismenh...oxi me esas prwsopika..alla me ayto pou mas exei olous katabalei...

to na mbainoume edw mesa kai na grafoume gia ta aisthimata mas, tis dyskoles stigmes , meres kai propantws gia thn arrwstia mas einai poly kalo...sygxwreste me den thelw na epitethw se kanenan...eimai k egw den kserw....synexeia pisteyw pws exw to panw xeri alla den..

den exw kataferei akomh na agaphsw ton eayto mou etsi opws eimai...AYTO EINAI TO "KLEIDI" ...."AYTOEKTIMHSH"
tespa...sas xairetw....

----------


## BLiSS

η υπερβολη ειναι χαρακτηριστικο του ελληνα... 
που θα παει osyris θα τον αγαπησεις, εισαι σε καλο δρομο...

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> 2sweet2b4go10 δηλαδη *η ψυχοθεραπεια θα σου λυσει τα προβληματα και πλεον δεν θα τρως για ευχαριστηση και θα σε βγαλει απο το αγχος που σε διακατεχει? η' μηπως ειναι απλα μια λυση οπως η διαιτα και ελπιζεις οτι με εναν μαγικο τροπο, αγνωστο σε σενα, θα σε βοηθησει?* 
> και τωρα που το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει και κανενας ανθρωπος που να μην εχει το αγχος πρωταγωνιστικο ρολο στην ζωη του σε αυτη την χωρα? αν οντως υπαρχει εντονο ψυχολογικο προβλημα, ναι παω πασο. *οπως επισης αν δεν εχεις εναν ανθρωπο διπλα σου να σε στηριζει και να του λες τι περνας. για μενα μονο τοτε υφισταται η ψυχοθεραπεια. δεν λεω πως ειναι σωστα τα παραπανω αλλα με οσα βλεπω*  μου διαμορφωσαν αυτη την προσωπικη αποψη. 
> 
> αφου με ρωτας προσωπικα, να σου απαντησω. *ναι, ξερω το δικο μου το προβλημα.* λαθος τροπος ζωης, προς το παρον θελω να πιστευω. ειναι οτι δεν εχω σταθερο προγραμμα και οτι τρωω την ημερα μια μεγαλη μεριδα συνηθως βραδυνες ωρες. σπανια θα καταφερω να φαω ισορροπημενα το πρωινο μεσημεριανο βραδυνο. το αλλο ειναι οτι δεν προσεχω τι θα φαω, δεν ειμουν ποτε της υγιεινης διατροφης. συν οτι μου αρεσουν τα γλυκα. 
> *δεν χρειαζομαι καποιον να μου πει τι θα κανω, απλα πρεπει να βαλω την ζωη μου σε μια σειρα, σε ενα προγραμμα. ειναι καθαρα δικια μου αποφαση που θα παρθει μια μερα, ειτε αυριο ειτε σε 5 χρονια.*
> το φαγητο δεν ειναι μονο για επιβιωση αλλα ειναι και ευχαριστηση... *το θεμα ειναι να βαζεις ενα μετρο...*  για καθε δικο μας προβλημα, εμεις εχουμε την λυση.... 
> αν δεν υπαρχει λυση, τοτε μαλλον μονοι μας δημιουργουμε προβληματα....


bliss
*κανεις δεν θα σου λυσει τα προβληματα και κανεις δεν θα σε βγαλει απ το αγχος που σε διακατεχει....*  το θεμα ειναι να σε βοηθησει καποιος να μην "τρως" το αγχος σου......να μη ξεσπας δλδ στο φαγητο τα αισθηματα ανασφαλειας και δυσφοριας σου...
ο "μαγικος τροπος" που λες, μπορει να ειναι πολλα αλλα πραγματα αλλα οχι η ψυχοθεραπεια...
*ο μαγικος τροπος ειναι οτιδηποτε συντομο και εξω απο μας περιμενουμε να μας σωσει...*μαγικοι τροποι ειναι τα χαπια και οι διαιτες-αστραπη....
η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι Ο ΠΙΟ ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΙΚΟΣ απο τους τροπους που γνωριζω εγω, και ειναι ο τροπος να βοηθησεις ΕΣΥ τον εαυτο σου με την καθοδηγηση ΑΠΛΑ καποιου...
κανεις δεν σε παιρνει απ το χερακι να σε σωσει στην ψυχοθεραπεια...μονος βρισκεις τον δρομο, απλα σου αναβει εναν φακο.....
μαλιστα εχω να σου πω, οτι 2 μεριδες ανθρωπων αποφευγουν την ψυχοθεραπεια (η και την χλευαζουν)
αυτοι που ειτε απο αγνοια ειτε απο πεποιθηση δεν πιστευουν στην αποτελεσματικοτητα της και αυτοι που τρεμουν να ερθουν αντιμετωποι με τον εαυτο τους και τις ελλειψεις τους....

οσο για τον ανθρωπο που εχεις η δεν εχεις διπλα σου να λες τον πονο σου, το να τον εχεις, ειναι ενα μονο κομματι του προβληματος...αυτο του να εκφραζεις τις ανησυχιες καιτ ις σκεψεις σου καπου. το αλλο κομματι ομως, ειναι αυτος ο καποιος να εχει ειδικες γνωσεις ωστε οταν φτανεις σε αδιεξοδες σκεψεις να σου δινει μια ωθηση να πας σε εναν δρομο που θα σε βοηθησει...ειναι ακριβως η διαφορα που λεγαμε πριν..του να εχεις φτασει σε σημειο να γνωριζεις ακριβως το προβλημα σου, αλλα να μην ξερεις τι να την κανεις αυτη την γνωση μετα...

ξερεις λοιπον τι σε παχαινει.
ευγε!
πολλοι ομως το ξερουμε, αλλα δεν εχουμε δει μεγαλη προκοπη....
λες παρακατω οτι το θεμα ειναι να παρεις την αποφαση..
κι εγω σου απανταω οτι το θεμα ειναι ΓΙΑΤΙ δεν την παιρνεις! τι αραγε χρειαζεται για να την παρεις?
αυτος που "θα σου πει τι θα κανεις", δεν ειναι ο ψυχαναλυτης....το ακριβως αντιθετο συμβαινει. ο ψυχαναλυτης, ποτε δεν σου λεει τι να κανεις, και δεν πρεπει να σου λεει τ να κανεις...ειναι εκει για να σε βοηθησει να δεις γιατι κανεις αυτα που κανεις η γιατι δεν κανεις αυτα που λες οτι θες να κανεις !!
στο χερι σου ειναι να αποφασισεις σε τι σε βοηθαει να συνεχισεις ετσι, η αν θα κανεις κατι για να αλλαξεις την κατασταση σου....
αυτος "που σου λεει τι να κανεις" και σε παιρνει απ το χερακι, ειναι αυτος που θα σου πει οτι με μια μαγικη διαιτα η με ενα ματζουνι η με ενα χαπι θα λυσεις χωρις κοπο και δια βιου το προβλημα σου...* και βεβαια, δεν λεω, πολλοι απο μας θα θελαμε να μας παρει καποιος τετοιος απ το χερακι αν προκειται να λυσουμε οριστικα ενα τοσο σοβαρο προβλημα...*
*το κακο ειναι οτι οι στατιστικες λενε αλλα....δεν λειτουργουν οι μαγικες λυσεις μακροπροθεσμα....οι περισσοτεροι κυλανε στα ιδια πολυ συντομα..*

*στο απανταει πολυ ευστοχα και η μπουμπου.*
*σου ειπε οτι ξερει πολυ καλα τι πρεπει να κανει, αλλα δεν ξερει πως να πεισει το στομαχι της γι αυτο!!*

το ιδιο ισχυει και για το μετρο που πολυ σωστα αναφερεις..
ΝΑΙ, το θεμα ειναι να μη χανουμε το μετρο..
κι οχι μονο στο φαι αλλα σε ολα τα πραγματα...
εφοσον το χανουμε ομως, κατι δεν κανουμε καλα...κατι δεν παει καλα...κατι πρεπει να αλλαξει...τι??????
το ξερεις εσυ?
πιστευω οτι αν το ηξερες, η ΜΟΛΙΣ το βρεις, θα σπευσεις να το αλλαξεις...
μπορεις μονος σου?
εκει ειναι το θεμα...
μακαρι να μπορεις!
εγω δεν εχω συναντησει πολλους που να μπορεσαν μονοι τους...

μη νομιζεις, κι εγω που τα λεω ολα αυτα, τον γκουρου του εαυτου μου παριστανω....δεν εχω προχωρησει στην αναζητηση βοηθειας κι ας πιστευω σε αυτην....προσπαθω να ελεγξω τις λειτουργιες του μυαλου μου και του εαυτου μου με....αυτοσχεδιο διαλογισμο....και να δω αν μπορω να φερω καποιο καλο αποτελεσμα..
μεχρι ποτε? δεν ξερω θα δειξει....

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

οσιρις

σε παρακαλουμε πολυ να μας γραφεις στα ελληνικα

----------


## BLiSS

μπραβο. και επειδη λυσεις αναζητουμε, σιγουρα εχουμε ενα δυο ανθρωπους κοντα μας να μας αναβουν τον φακο οπως λες. μην σου πω θα δωσουν και καλυτερες συμβουλες αμα σε εχουν ζησει κιολας. σιγα τις ειδικες γνωσεις που εχουν βρε συ 2sweet2b4go10. αν ηταν ετσι θα ειχε σωθει τοσος κοσμος. ζητημα αν ωφελειτε εστω ενα 10% των ανθρωπων που πανε για ψυχοθεραπεια. 
η διαφημισουλα που αναφερα πιο πανω χαριτολογωντας ειναι ακριβως η αποψη που εχω για την ψυχοθεραπεια. καμια ουσια και λεφτα για πεταμα.

τοοοοοσο δυσκολο ειναι να ανοιξουμε τα ματια και να δουμε τι μας παει πισω? δεν μπορω να δεχτω οτι υπαρχουν ατομα που δεν ξερουν τον εαυτο τους. αλλο αν δεν θελουν να τον αγκαλιασουν. ολοι ξερουμε πιοι ειμαστε, πως ζουμε, τι τρωμε, τι προβληματα εχουμε.... βαλτα κατω και βλεπεις τι δεν παει καλα.

και να ξαναμιλησω για μενα προσωπικα, ναι 2sweet2b4go10 ξερω τι φταιει αλλα μαρεσει ο τροπος που ζω και δεν θελω να τον αλλαξω. καποια στιγμη ισως να τον βαρεθω η' ισως πρεπει να τον αλλαξω. θα δειξει. αφου περναω καλα και νοιωθω καλα, τιποτα δεν με πτοει.

να μιλησουμε λιγο και για σενα. τα λες πολυ ωραια συνηθως αν και καποιες φορες διαφωνω στα λεγομενα σου. ασχετο αυτο, μικρη σημασια εχει. τι εχεις κανει για τον εαυτο σου τοσα χρονια που το παλευεις? τι αλλαξες? ανακαλυψες κατι? βρηκες τι φταιει και δεν μπορεσες να το πολεμησεις?

αν δω ποτε εκανες εγγραφη εδω και θεωρωντας οτι απο τοτε εχεις το προβλημα σου, 5 χρονια δεν ειναι πολλα για να μην ζητησεις βοηθεια εσυ που επαινεις την ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

αυτο που λες δεν το καταλαβαινω βρε μπλις...
τι θα πει "σιγα τις ειδικες γνωσεις που εχουν"?
αμφισβητεις οτι εχουν καποιες εξειδικευμενες γνωσεις οι ανθωποι , η απλα θεωρεις τοι τις εχεις κι εσυ ασχετως αν δεν τις εχεις σπουδασει?
για το ποσοστο που αναφερεις, δεν ξερω τιποτε(το 10%)...εχεις καποοια σχετικη στατιστικη υποψη σου η ειναι κατι που απλα υποθετεις?
απο την αλλη εχω διαβασει στατιστικες που φερνουν την αντιμετωπιση των διατροφικων διαταραχων με την βοηθεια και ψυχοθεραπειας, στην πρωτη θεση στατιστικα απο αποψη αποτελεσματικοτητας, κι αν δεν κανω λαθος, η ερευνα περιλαμβανει και τις επεμβασεις μεσα..

και την αποψη σου πως η ψυχοθεραπεια ειναι απλα "λεφτα για πεταμα" που στηριζεται? την εχεις δοκιμασει η ειναι απλα μια αισθηση που εχεις? ρωταω ειλικρινα, και οχι ρητορικα...εγω οπως σου ειπα, δεν την εχω δοκιμασει..

οσο για το αν ειναι ευκολο η δυσκολο 'ν ανοιξουμε τα ματια μας.." κλπ...τι να σου πω...εγω εχω καταληξει στο συμπερασμα οτι τελικα πρεπει να ειναι οντως δυσκολο...συναντω συνεχως ανθρωπους γυρω μου και εντος νετ και στο περιβαλλον μου, που πραγματικα δεν ξερουν τι τους γινεται στην ζωη τους, και ζουν ερημην τους ....
εσενα τοσο συνειδητοποιημενοι σου φαινονται ολοι>?

πες μου ομως, αν εισαι τοσο ευχαριστημενος απο τον εαυτο σου τον τροπο ζωης σου κι ολα αυτα (που πρωτη φορα διαβαζω, γιατι ειχα την εντυπωση οτι καποιο προβλημα σου σχετικο με την διατροφη θες να λυσεις κι εσυ και μπαινεις εδω) τοτε προς τι ο προβληματισμος? γιατι μπαινεις? απλα για να παρακολουθεις τα προβληματυα των αλλων? εντυπωση μου εκανε αυτο που ειπες...
δεν υπαρχει πραγματικα κανενας λογος να λυσει κανεις προβληματα που δεν εχει!!!! οσοι θελουν να λυσουν καποιο προβλημα ειναι γιατι τους ενοχλει!

οσο για μενα, αν ανατρεξεις τα παλια μου ποστ, τα εχω πει αναλυτικα ολα αυτα που με ρωτας...μη κουρασω τον κοσμο με την επαναληψη τους...
ναι, τον καιρο που μπαινω εδω, με την τριβη, τις παααμπολλες συζητησεις , τις εμπειριες των υπολοιπων αλλα κυριως με τον προσωπικο μου προβληματισμο , εχω φτασει σε πολα συμπερασματα για τον τροπο που λειτουργω σε σχεση μετ ο φαγητο
εχω φτασει ακομα και σε καποιες λυσεις που με βοηθανε...
το βασικο μου συμπερασμα ειναι γαι να μη τα πολυλογω, οτι το προβλημα τησ δυλειτουργιας εχει ΠΑΝΤΑ ψυχολογικη βαση. η λυση του οπως εχω πει πολλες φορες, ειναι πολυ προσωπικο θεμα και ποτε δεν ειπα να τρεξουν ολοι στους ψυχαναλυτες γιατι θα σωθουν...ο καθενας εχει το σταυρο του...ας βρει πως θα σωθει....
οσο για μενα, που το προβλημα μου δεν αριθμει μονο 5 χρονια που μπαινω εδω...5 χρονια αριθμει η προσωπικη μου προσπαθεια για λυση.....
ο λογος που δεν εχω καταφυγει ακομα στην ψυχοθεραπεια, ειναι , οτι οι μοναχικες μου προσπαθειες εχουν αποδωσει καποια σημαντικα αποτελεσματα...και σε επιπεδο συνειδητοτητας και σε επιπεδο χασιματος βαρους....οχι οσο θαθελα, οχι με την σταθεροτητα και τον ρυθμο που θαθελα, δεν εχουν λυσει ακομα πολλα ισως, αλλα παντως εχουν αποδωσει.....
στο μελλον θα φανει αν θα αναζητησω κατι αλλο ...
ενας αλλος λογος που δεν κατεφυγα στην ψυχ. υποστηριξη που τοσο υποστηριζω, ειναι ...η τυχη...
σιγουρα τυχη??? δεν ξερω....περισυ παντως ξεκινησε μια σχετικη ομαδα υποστηριξης στην θεσσαλονικη, ηθελα να παω, πηρα πληροφοριες και τελικα δεν πηγα γιατι συνεπιπτε η ωρα με το πιλατες μου...ισως αν το θεωρουσα ζωτικης σημασιας, να παρατουσα το πιλατες.....δεν ξερω...παντως δεν πηγα....
αυτα τα λιγα. ελπιζω να σου ελυσα μερικες αποριες.

----------


## BLiSS

τεσπα αστο απο εδω δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω παραπανω το θεμα. 
οσο για ποιο λογο μπαινω, και εσυ αν κοιτουσες τα προηγουμενα ποστ μου, θα εβλεπες πως εψαχνα τυχαια info για κατι χαπια και ο δρομος με εφερε εδω. 
το οτι το φορουμ ειναι σκετο ψυχοπλακωμα και οτι εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να βοηθησω ουσιαστικα παρα με ποστ τυπου "μπραβο, συνεχισε ετσι..." ειναι πασηφανες. εκτος τουτου συμπαθω καποια ατομα εδω και μου αρεσει να μιλαω μαζι τους. 
δεν ειδα καπου να λεει οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικο να μενεις μονο αν εχεις προβλημα και θες βοηθεια. 
αυτα απο μενα, καληνυχτα.

----------


## gourounitsa

bliss τελικα ξεκινισες καποια διαιτα??τι κανεις καλημερα.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> τεσπα αστο απο εδω δεν μπορω να το αναλυσω παραπανω το θεμα. 
> οσο για ποιο λογο μπαινω, και εσυ αν κοιτουσες τα προηγουμενα ποστ μου, θα εβλεπες πως εψαχνα τυχαια info για κατι χαπια και ο δρομος με εφερε εδω. 
> το οτι το φορουμ ειναι σκετο ψυχοπλακωμα και οτι εγω προσωπικα δεν μπορω να βοηθησω ουσιαστικα παρα με ποστ τυπου "μπραβο, συνεχισε ετσι..." ειναι πασηφανες. εκτος τουτου συμπαθω καποια ατομα εδω και μου αρεσει να μιλαω μαζι τους. 
> δεν ειδα καπου να λεει οτι ειναι υποχρεωτικο να μενεις μονο αν εχεις προβλημα και θες βοηθεια. 
> αυτα απο μενα, καληνυχτα.


και βεβαια δεν ειναι υποχρεωτικο να μπαινεις εδω μονο αν εχεις καποιο διατροφικο θεμα!
απλα, η μεχρι τωρα εμπειρια μας στο φορουμ, δειχνει οτι στην συντριπτικη πλειοψηφια των μελων, αυτο συμβαινει.
και για σενα κατι τετοιο θυμονουν , και οντως ανετρεξα στα παλια σου ποστ να δω μηπως κανω λαθος, και βρηκα τα ποστ σου οταν πρωτομπηκες που μας ελεγες για το βαρος σου κι οτι θα θελες ιδανικα να χασεις 10 -15 κιλα γιατι τα 100 σου κιλα ειναι πολλα για σενα...
σου παραθετω και το ποστακι για να το ξαναθυμηθεις:




> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NIKI_
> τι θες να τα χασεις? λιγα μου φαινονται....
> 
> 
> ...


δεν ειναι "προβλημα" ξερεις μονο το να θες να χασεις 30 κιλα και πανω...μπαινουν ολλα ατομα που θελουν να χασουν 2-3 κιλα και πολλα αλλα ακομα που δεν εχουν να χασουν , κι ομως θελουν να τα χασουν...
σε καθε περιπτωση, τα περισσοτερα ατομα καποια ανησυχια ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ εχουν με αυτο το θεμα, ασχετως αν επιθυμουν να βοηθησουν και τους αλλους..

τεσπα..
η βαση της συζητησης εδω, ειναι να υπαρχει ειλικρινεια...οχι για να βοηθησουμε τους αλλους, αλλα γιατι διαφορετικα δεν βοηθαμε τους εαυτους μας..

----------


## BLiSS

2sweet2b4go10 μου σπας τα νευρα. 
θυμαμαι πολυ καλα τι λεω και δεν ζητησα υπενθυμιση απο σενα. εψαχνα info για τα reductil. ξεχνας οτι ειπα οτι δεν τρελαινομαι κιολας αφου ζω μια χαρα και τα εχω καλα με τον εαυτο μου. η' κατσε και διαβασε ολα τα ποστ η' κατσε στα αυγα σου.

αλλο πραγμα να μιλαμε για πραγματικα προβληματα αλλο πραγμα να λεμε μαλακιες για αδυνατισμα 2 κιλων. 

εσυ ακομα βοηθεια ψαχνεις 5 χρονια εδω περα? που κατα τα αλλα εισαι ενημερωμενη? καλα ψαξε, ψαξε και αν την βρεις.... σφυρα μου! 
εδω προτιμησες το πιλατες απο την ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας που μονο καλα λογια ειχες να πεις. συμπερασμα?
λογια, λογια, λογια....

ναι ρε να υπαρχει ειλικρινεια αλλα να εχει μια καλημερα ο ενας με τον αλλο για να υπαρχει μια ανεση. προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει καθολου οτι κανει εγγραφη καποιο ατομο, λεει τον πονο του, περιμενει ταχα μου μια ιατρικη κυριως απαντηση(που δεν υπαρχει ουτε ενας ψυχολογος, διατροφολογος εδω) και μετα γεια σας και δεν τον ξαναειδαμε! 
η' το αλλο υποκριτικο που χωρις καν να εχεις ανταλλαξει μια κουβεντα με τον αλλον, του ευχεσαι, τον πονας, τον ενθαρυννεις.... τοση φιλανθρωπια πια? αλλα μοναχα πισω ενα pc! ;)

τεσπα, θελει πολυ δυναμη εδω μεσα.

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> bliss τελικα ξεκινισες καποια διαιτα??τι κανεις καλημερα.


καλησπερα μαρακι. δεν ξεκινησα αλλα τρωω λιγοτερα παχυντικα πραγματα. κατι ειναι και αυτο. :)
εισαι καλα εσυ?

----------


## gourounitsa

μια χαρα ετημαζω το παρτι για τον γιο μου εχει γεννε8λια κλινει τα 4 :)

----------


## BLiSS

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> μια χαρα ετημαζω το παρτι για τον γιο μου εχει γεννε8λια κλινει τα 4 :)


τελεια, τελεια! να τον χαιρεσαι και να τον καμαρωνεις. να τα εκατοστησει :)

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> 2sweet2b4go10 μου σπας τα νευρα. 
> *θυμαμαι πολυ καλα τι λεω και δεν ζητησα υπενθυμιση απο σενα*. εψαχνα info για τα reductil. ξεχνας οτι ειπα οτι δεν τρελαινομαι κιολας αφου ζω μια χαρα και τα εχω καλα με τον εαυτο μου. η' κατσε και διαβασε ολα τα ποστ η' κατσε στα αυγα σου.
> 
> αλλο πραγμα να μιλαμε για πραγματικα προβληματα αλλο πραγμα να λεμε μαλακιες για αδυνατισμα 2 κιλων. 
> 
> *εσυ ακομα βοηθεια ψαχνεις 5 χρονια εδω περα? που κατα τα αλλα εισαι ενημερωμενη? καλα ψαξε, ψαξε και αν την βρεις.... σφυρα μου!*  εδω προτιμησες το πιλατες απο την ομαδα ψυχοθεραπειας που μονο καλα λογια ειχες να πεις. συμπερασμα?
> λογια, λογια, λογια....
> 
> ...



μπλις πουλακι μου, τις κουμπαρες θα παιξουμε?
εσυ δεν με εστειλες στο πιο πανω ποστ σου να παω να δω τα παλια σου ποστ για να διαπιστωσω για ποιον λογο ερχεσαι στο φορουμ?
πως "δεν ζητησες υπενθυμιση απο μενα"????κι αυτο τι ηταν?




> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> *οσο για ποιο λογο μπαινω, και εσυ αν κοιτουσες τα προηγουμενα ποστ μου, θα εβλεπες πως εψαχνα τυχαια info για κατι χαπια και ο δρομος με εφερε εδω.*  .


*πηγα κι εγω και ειδα να μας λες για τα 10-15 περιττα κιλα (που θεωρεις) οτι πρεπει να χασεις!!!*
*ποια ειναι η ανακριβεια δηλαδη?**ασφαλως ειδα και τα και τα ποστ που ρωτουσες για τα χαπια..**αλλα και τα χαπια για να χασεις τα κιλα δεν τα ηθελες?*  *γιατι τα ηθελες για τα νευρα σου?*
οποτε το γιατι μπηκες και γιατι δεν μπηκες, το λυσαμε νομιζω...

το γιατι παραμενεις ειναι δικο σου θεμα , και καλα κανεις και παραμενεις οσο βρισκεις κατι που σε ενδιαφερει, δεν με αφορα, κι εννοειται οτι σε θεωρω ευπροσδεκτο, αν σε ενδιαφερει..

*οσο για το αν με βοηθησε το φορουμ εμενα, σου απαντησα παραπανω ξεκαθαρα νομιζω* π*οτι ΗΔΗ ΜΕ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ και μαλιστα πολυ....και θεωρητικα και πρακτικα...λυπαμαι*  *που σου χαλαω την ψευδαισθηση αλλα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια...*ελπιζω να αρκει που στο λεω και να μη θες ακομα να στο σφυριξω ε?

ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει και σενα

----------


## gourounitsa

ρε παιδια γιατι μαλωνετε?που βρισκετε την ορεξη ?εγω πιρα στα καλα κα8ουμενα ενα κιλο και ειμαι πολυ down :(

----------


## BLiSS

εχεις ειρωνικο στυλακι γενικα στις απαντησεις σου. ελπιζω να μην το εχεις μονο πισω απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη.
οσο για την ψευδαισθηση που λες μακαρι να πεφτω εξω... ευχομαι να μην εκατοστησεις την παραμονη σου εδω με τετοιο ρυθμο που ακολουθεις και ακομα να ψαχνεσαι! 
αντε φινιτο το πανυγηρακι. οτι αποριες-συμβουλες-αμπελοφιλοσοφιες εχεις να μου δωσεις/να μου πεις στειλε μου u2u. δεν ξαναποσταρω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> εχεις ειρωνικο στυλακι γενικα στις απαντησεις σου. ελπιζω να μην το εχεις μονο πισω απο μια οθονη υπολογιστη.
> οσο για την ψευδαισθηση που λες μακαρι να πεφτω εξω... ευχομαι να μην εκατοστησεις την παραμονη σου εδω με τετοιο ρυθμο που ακολουθεις και ακομα να ψαχνεσαι! 
> αντε φινιτο το πανυγηρακι. οτι αποριες-συμβουλες-αμπελοφιλοσοφιες εχεις να μου δωσεις/να μου πεις στειλε μου u2u. δεν ξαναποσταρω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα.


το στυλακι του καθενος ειναι δικο του θεμα..
δεν σ εβαλε κανεις κριτη στα στυλακια μας...
αν δεν σου αρεσει το στυλακι μου δεν σε υποχρεωνει κανεις να μου μιλας.
*εγω σου μιλαω εδω και μερες με κατεβατα επιχειρηματων, σου θετω ερωτηματα,κι εσυ, επειδη δεν εχεις 
αντιλογο και λογικα επιχειρηματα, απαντας με αερολογιες και εξυπναδες επιπεδου γ δημοτικου...*αν θες να συνεχισεις τετοιου επιπεδου διαλογο, μονο τον εαυτο σου εκθετεις...

το να εκατοστησω την παραμονη μου εδω, εμενα δεν με χαλαει καθολου, σε χαλαει εσενα?
αυτο που με ενδιαφερει ειναι να εχω αποτελεσμα, και ευτυχως, εχω...
οποιος δεν καταλαβει οτι η προσπαθεια για ισορροπια με τα παραπανω κιλα ειναι μια μονιμη προσπαθεια κι οχι μια προσπαθεια που κραταει οσο μια συντομη διαιτα, εχει χαμενο το παιχνιδι απο την αρχη....

κι εγω απο την μερια μου σου ευχομαι να βρεις συντομα λυση στο προβλημα των κιλων σου και μαλιστα τετοια λυση που να μη σου χαλαει τις αγαπημενες σου συνηθειες...

την προσκληση για υ2υ θα μου επιτρεψεις να την παραβλεψω...δεν εχω προσωπικα θεματα μαζι σου κι ουτε σκοπευω να αποκτησω..ο διαλογος μας ηταν δημοσιος 
κι εδω θα τελειωσει.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by gourounitsa_
> ρε παιδια γιατι μαλωνετε?που βρισκετε την ορεξη ?εγω πιρα στα καλα κα8ουμενα ενα κιλο και ειμαι πολυ down :(


εσυ μη σκας, τιποτε δεν πηρες :)
κανε μερικες μερες υπομονη και θα δεις οτι θα φυγει το κιλο

----------


## gourounitsa

κανω ιπομονη στεναχορε8ικα πολυ με το παλιο κιλο αυτο που πηρα.το μισω!!

----------


## BLiSS

καλα οκ. τρομερα επιχειρηματα, με επεισες! 
εμ δεν σε περνει να μου τα πεις απο κοντα με το ειρωνικο σου υφακι. κρυψου πισω απο την ανωνυμια σου στο ιντερνετ. 
και θα δεις αν παω τριτη δημοτικου η' αν απανταω με αερολογιες.
*εκει κατω απο το nickname σου που λεει γλυκοξυνο μελος, το γλυκο τι το θες?* 
ξερω οτι ειπα οτι δεν ξαναποσταρω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα αλλα εκανα μια μικρη παραβλεψη για αυτο και μονο το ποστ. 

ζητω συγνωμη απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ για την συμπεριφορα μου αλλα δεν υποκρινομαι οπως αυτη.

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

> _Originally posted by BLiSS_
> καλα οκ. τρομερα επιχειρηματα, με επεισες! 
> *εμ δεν σε περνει να μου τα πεις απο κοντα*  με το ειρωνικο σου υφακι. κρυψου πισω απο την ανωνυμια σου στο ιντερνετ. 
> και θα δεις αν παω τριτη δημοτικου η' αν απανταω με αερολογιες.
> εκει κατω απο το nickname σου που λεει γλυκοξυνο μελος, το γλυκο τι το θες? 
> ξερω οτι ειπα οτι δεν ξαναποσταρω για το συγκεκριμενο θεμα αλλα εκανα μια μικρη παραβλεψη για αυτο και μονο το ποστ. 
> 
> ζητω συγνωμη απο τα υπολοιπα μελη του φορουμ για την συμπεριφορα μου αλλα δεν υποκρινομαι οπως αυτη.


δεν σε καταλαβαινω......
τι υποννοεις?γιατι να φοβηθω να στα πω απο κοντα? εννοεις οτι απο κοντα μπορεις κι ανταποκρινεσαι σε μια συζητηση σαν ενηλικας, ενω απο τον υπολογιστη χανεις αυτοματως την ιδιοτητα αυτη και ψελλιζεις σαχλαμαρες του τυπου "δεν σε παιρνει να μου τα πεις απο κοντα"????
γιατι να μη με παιρνει? θεωρεις οτι σου ειπα κατι κακο η οτι μπορει και να σε φοβαμαι απο κοντα?
οτι σου ειπα απο εδω θα μπορουσα να σου πω κι απο κοντα κι απο μακρια κι απο οπουδηποτε. δεν αλλαζει κατι για μενα....
το θεμα ειναι οτι για να τα πω σε καποιον απο κοντα θα πρεπει να μου προκαλει το ενδιαφερον να τον γνωρισω...ειναι η μονη ικανη και αναγκαια συνθηκη...

γ δημοτικου ειπα?
ανακαλω!
επιπεδου νηπιαγωγειου οι απαντησεις σου.....

εκτος αν εισαι κανενα ανηλικο που παιζει με τον υπολογιστη του μπαμπα του για να περασει η ωρα του, οποτε αλλαζει...

----------


## gourounitsa

ηρεμηστε βρε παιδακια τι εχετε να χωρισετε?ειρηνη μην

----------


## NIKI_ed

μπραβο boubou για την αποφαση σου! κι εγω κανω ψυχοθεραπεια και εχω βοηθηθει αρκετα, ευχομαι κι εσυ το ιδιο!
Βliss, που λες, αυτη την στιγμη δεν επιθυμω αντιπαραθεση μαζι σου, απλα θα εκφρασω την αποψη μου να ακουστει μηπως και διαβασει καποιος βουλιμικος το topic αυτο και επηρρεαστει απο τα λεγομενα σου. Επιπλεον, ενας λογος παραπανω να εκφερω αποψη ειναι το γεγονος οτι κανω ηδη ψυχοθεραπεια και γνωριζω τι ακριβως ειναι και πως σε βοηθαει. Καταρχην, για μενα δεν ειναι πεταμα χρηματων, ειναι η μοναδικη ελπιδα να ξεφυγεις απο την αρρωστη κατασταση της βουλιμιας. Στην αρχη νομιζα κι εγω οτι η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου, εχει ενα μαγικο ραβδακι και θα μου λυσει ολα τα προβληματα, αργοτερα ομως, και μετα απο συζητησεις, διαπιστωνεις οτι ο ψυχοθεραπευτης το μονο που σου δινει ειναι τα εφοδια να πολεμησεις, απο εκει και περα η μαχη ειναι δικη σου. Αναλαμβανεις την ευθυνη του εαυτου σου και προχωρας. Αν δεν ηταν αυτη, θα ειχα πολυ ασχημη καταληξη. Οσο για τους 2 ανθρωπους που λες για να σου δωσουν συμβουλες, αν εννοεις τους γονεις τρεχα , γυρευε, καθως οι κοπελες με βουλιμια η ανορεξια για να καταληξουν εκει εχουν "ακαταλληλους" γονεις, αν ομως εννοεις τους φιλους, θελω να σου πω οτι ποτε στην ζωη μου δεν ειχα συνδεθει με καποιο ατομο κι η ευκαιρια αυτη μου δοθηκε μεσα στην ψυχοθεραπεια. Επιπλεον, εχω εναν ανθρωπο που με αποδεχεται και με υποστηριζει στις στιγμες που τολμω πραγματα και κυριευομαι απο ενοχες, οταν παλιοτερα ενιωθα μονη μου και φροντιζα να καταπατω τις επιθυμιες μου και να συμμορφωνομαι με τα θελω των αλλων. Τελος, εγω δεν ειχα ιδεα τι μου συνεβαινε οταν ηρθα αντιμετωοη με βουλιμια, να φανταστεις πιστευα ακομη σε κολασεις και παραδεισους!
Οσο για την ενθαρρυνση που λες πως δινουμε εδω μεσα στο φορουμ, κι εγω συμφωνω μαζι σου. Τουλαχιστον, εγω δεν ειμαι τοσο αλτρουιστρια για να επιβραβευω εναν ανθρωπο που δεν γνωριζω, απλα, νομιζω πως το κανω γιατι συμπασχω, καταλαβαινω τι περναει ο αλλος, και ισως κατα καποιο τροπο να βλεπω ετσι το σωστο και για τον εαυτο μου, ασε που οταν δινεις υπαρχει μια χαρα που παιρνεις κι εσυ ο ιδιος.

----------


## BLiSS

ουδεν σχολιο. ο καθενας εχει κριση. καλο βραδυ.

----------


## ant_ed

Συγνώμη, αν και δε θέλω να δώσω συνέχεια στη διαμάχη που δεν έχει καμία αξία, αλλά θα ήθελα να πω το εξής. Τα 2 κιλά το 1 κιλό το να διατηρηθεί κανείς στα ίδια, το να θέλει να χάσει παραπάνω από ότι πρέπει, είναι σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Τα πραγματικά προβλήματα δεν είναι μόνο τα πολλά κιλά! Εξάλλου, για eating disorders δεν μιλάμε ή κάνω λάθος! Ναι για εμένα τα δύο κιλά, το 1 κιλό το μισό κιλό είναι πρόβλημα. Γίνεται η ζωή μου κόλαση, υποφέρω, δεν έχω όρεξη για τίποτα, δεν νιώθω καλά με εμένα. Έχω φυσικά ψυχολογικό πρόβλημα και όχι πρόβλημα παχυσαρκίας, αλλά όλη μου η ζωή μαυρίζεται από αυτή τη βλακεία. Πέρασα απαίσιες βουλιμικές κρίσεις, κατεβάζοντας τόνους χάπια, κάνοντας εμετούς για να μην τολμήσω και πάρω γραμμάριο και ήμουνα 45 κιλά. Ναι είναι πρόβλημα και ίσως επειδή στερείται και οποιασδήποτε λογικής, να είναι και εξίσου μεγάλο με την παχυσαρκία. Για αυτό παρακαλώ μην ειρωνεύεστε όταν μιλάμε για 1 ή 2 κιλά. Τα όρια μεταξύ ανορεξίας και βουλιμίας καθώς και η διαδοχή του ενός με το άλλο είναι δυσδιάκριτα.

----------


## zacharoula

Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου ant,
Τα πάντα είναι θέμα ψυχολογιάς και "μυαλού". Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα αν δεν το πάρεις "απόφαση" και είναι αμέτρητες οι φορές που νιώθω χειρότερα όταν έχω αδυνατήσει και θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου "πιο χοντρό" από πριν.

----------


## mady_ed

γεια σε ολους ειμαι η μαντυ και ειμαι βουλιμικοι ανα διαστηματα εδω και 10 χρονια. Τον τελευταιο καιρο παλευω να γινω καλα και σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να παω σε εναν ψυχολογο αν και κοστιζουν πολυ,ξερετε τι συνηδιτοποιησα για μενα, οταν ειχα για μια εβδομαδα βουλιμικα επεισοδια καθε μερα σκεφτομουν οτι εχω προβλημα οτι ειμαι ψυχολογικα χαλια και οτι χρειαζομαι βοηθεια και δεν το αντεχω αλλο ολο αυτο, το κακο ειναι ομως οτι οταν το ξεπερνουσα και εκανα εμετο μονο 1 φορες στις 2 η 3 εβδομαδες επειδει τυχαινε να παραγγειλουμε βραδυ τοτε δεν ενιωθα οτι εχω προβλημα ελεγα δεν τρεχει τιποτα για μια φορα εξαλλου εφαγα πολυ και ετσι το αφηνα το προβλημα να κυλαει για 10 χρονια χριστε μου δεν το πιστευω οτι περασαν τοσα χρονια. τωρα συνηδητοποιησα οτι παντα ειναι προβλημα και οτι ειμαι βουλιμικια γιατι σκεφτομαι σαν βουλιμικια και δεν εχει σημασια οταν ειμαι σε περιοδο υφεσης οτι νομιζω οτι ειμαι καλα. τωρα ειμαι στα κανονικα μου κιλα 1.53 με 52 κιλα και ομως δε νιωθω καλα γιατι σαν σωματοτυπος δεν εχω ψωμακια και τετοια αλλα εχω στρογγυλη κιλα και παντα παλευω να πεσει και ενω μετα την εγκυμοσυνη μου ελεγα οτι αν κατα φερω να φτασω τα 55 κιλα θα ειμαι ευτιχισμενη και δεν θα ξαναγκρινιαξω τωρα που ειμαι 52 τρεμω μηπως ξαναπαχυνω τρεμω να κανω δευτερο παιδι γιατι θα ξαναπαρω 20 κιλα και θα ξαναπεσω σαν τρελλη στη βουλιμια για να τα χασω, και δεν θελω να το ξαναπερασω αυτο θελω να γινω καλα, προσπαθω να λεω στον εαυτο μου ζησε για σενα και οχι για τους αλλους και ομως ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να το καταφερω!!!!!!!!

----------


## NIKI_ed

γεια σου mady!εχεις δικιο, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αλλα αξιζει! κι εγω παλευω σημερα να μην καλυψω το συναισθημα της μοναξιας που νιωθω με το φαγητο αλλα κανοντας κατι αλλο. ωστοσο,χαιρομαι πολυ που θες να ζησεις και να γινεις καλα! σημερα πως εισαι?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

παλι τα ιδια, και ενω περασε το μαρτυριο της πρωτης φορας και καταφερα και εφτασα τα 48 κιλα και ελεγα λιγο ακομα λιγο ακομα , σταματησαν ολα με τον ερχομο και της 2ης εγκυμοσυνης . και αφου γεννησα εδω και 3 μηνες αρχισα παλι τα ιδια. ατελειωτοι περιοδοι νηστειας και αν φαω κατι, αμεσως τουαλετα...αντε παλι τα ιδια, φοβαμαι τοσο, νευριαζω πιο πολυ με τη μαμα μου που ολη την ωρα κυρηγματα να φαω ο αντρας μου, οι φιλοι μου, μαδεν μπορουν να μην ασχολουντε?
8ελω νΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩς...το πρωι ζυγιστικα και ειδα οτι εφτασα τα 54 , χαμογελασα αλλα εχουμε δουλεια ακομα...ομως εφαγα 2 κομματια χταποδι, αυτο σκεφτομαι ολη μερα...το χταποδι, ημουν και σε μερος που δε μπορουσα να το βγαλω.κοιμαμαι 3υπναω αποφευγω να πηγαινω με παρεες για να μην εχει φαγητο και παρασυρ8ω.πως 8α τα καταφερω...δε μπορω να τα πω που8ενα....πιεζομαι κατι με βασανιζει, εκει που κα8ομαι χτυπαει γρηγορα η καρδια μου και δενει το στομαχι μου κομπος σαν να φοβαμαι κατι, ειμαι τοσο δυστιχισμενη και προσπα8ω να βρω τον λογο...τι 8α κανω....αχ και να μπορουσατε να δειτε τα δακρυα στα ματια μου, να με παρηγορησετε καιοχι να με κατακρινετε οπως κανουν ολοι...υποφερω , ζηταω βοη8εια, ενα χαιδεμα και οχι φοβερες...

----------


## nimi

Βρε dreamcatcher, βρε κουκλίτσα θα'πρεπε να'σαι τοσο καλα αυτο το διαστημα...προσπαθησε να μη γυρισεις στα παλια σου...εισαι τοσο ομορφη ετσι οπως εισαι και το βαρος που θες να χασεις μπορεις να το χασεις σιγα-σιγα χωρις να καταπονεις το σωμα σου και την ψυχουλα σου...
Εχεις 2 αγγελουδια που θελουν μια μανουλα χαρουμενη πανω απ'ολα...Δε θα σου πω μην αδυνατισεις αλλά δωσε την ευκαιρια και τη χαρη στον εαυτο σου να χασει το βαρος που θελει στο διπλασιο χρονο...
Δεν είμαι σε καλύτερη φάση για να βρίσκομαι εδώ μέσα και να γράφω (έστω το παρθενικό μου ποστ), αλλά προσπαθώ να το πολεμώ για τους ίδιους λόγους με σένα. Έχω δυο παιδάκια που μ'έχουν ανάγκη και θέλω να με βλέπουν χαρούμενη....δεν το πετυχαίνω πάντα και τώρα τελευταία θα'λεγα ότι με πιάνω πολύ συχνά καταθλιπτική. Μου'χει γίνει έμμονη ιδέα η διατροφή παρόλο που ποτέ δεν κατέφυγα σε εμετούς, κάνω χρήση καθαρτικών (με δικαιολογία τη δυσκοιλιότητα που έχω) και για κάποιο λόγο έχω εναποθέσει όλα μου τα προβλήματα εκεί. Λες και αν χάσω το βάρος που θέλω θα γίνω ευτυχισμένη...
Εσύ όμως που υπήρξες σε χειρότερη κατάσταση και ξέρεις πόσο δύσκολα ξεφεύγεις, προσπάθησε να μη φτάσεις ξανά εκεί...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

nimi se ευχαριστω που μπηκες γλυκεια μου στη διαδικασια να μου απαντησεις.κατα8λιψη ...αχχχχχχχ ναι και αυτο...απο ολα εχει ο μπα3ες, εχω χασει την ορε3η μου το χαμογελο μου...με τρομαζει η χρηση κα8αρκτικων αλλα αν ειναι να χασω κι αλλο 8α κανω τα παντα.8ελω να χανω κιλα σαν ηδονη ειναι οταν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια και βλεπω ολο και λιγοτερα...δεν εχω βαλει ενα στοχο 8ελω να χασω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω.ευχομαι σε εσενα τουλαχιστον αφου δε μπορω εγω να βρεις τη ψυχικη ηρεμια και το χαμογελο 3ανα.φιλα μου τα παιδακια σου

----------


## nimi

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> nimi se ευχαριστω που μπηκες γλυκεια μου στη διαδικασια να μου απαντησεις.κατα8λιψη ...αχχχχχχχ ναι και αυτο...απο ολα εχει ο μπα3ες, εχω χασει την ορε3η μου το χαμογελο μου...με τρομαζει η χρηση κα8αρκτικων αλλα αν ειναι να χασω κι αλλο 8α κανω τα παντα.8ελω να χανω κιλα σαν ηδονη ειναι οταν ανεβαινω στη ζυγαρια και βλεπω ολο και λιγοτερα...δεν εχω βαλει ενα στοχο 8ελω να χασω οσο πιο πολλα μπορω.ευχομαι σε εσενα τουλαχιστον αφου δε μπορω εγω να βρεις τη ψυχικη ηρεμια και το χαμογελο 3ανα.φιλα μου τα παιδακια σου


Mα όλες αυτές οι διατροφικές διαταραχές που μας ταλαιπωρούν εχουν σαν βάση άλλα πράγματα που ενοχλούν την ψυχούλα μας...
Προσπάθησε αυτά να πολεμήσεις...αν και νομίζω ότι πολλές φορές μας είναι δύσκολο, γιατί στην ουσία δεν γνωρίζουμε τη βάση των προβλημάτων. Εγώ τουλάχιστον ώρες-ώρες νιώθω και ενοχές που αισθάνομαι έτσι γιατί βρίσκω ότι δεν θα'πρεπε. Έχω έναν υπέροχο άντρα δίπλα μου, 2 υπέροχα παιδάκια και μόνο αυτά θα'πρεπε να με κάνουν ευτυχισμένη. Όμως παρόλα αυτά πιάνω τον εαυτό μου να μην είναι και νιώθω και ενοχές ότι είμαι αχάριστη. Ξέρω ότι κι εσύ έχεις έναν υπέροχο άντρα δίπλα σου, και 2 τέλειες φάτσες να σου γελούν καθημερινά...προσπάθησε να βρεις τη χαρά από εκεί.
Όσο για τα κιλά ίσως το πρώτο βήμα θα ήταν να βάλεις ένα στόχο. Είναι χειρότερο αν δεν έχεις κάποιο στόχο. Τα καθαρτικά ούτω που να τα σκεφτείς θα σου κάνουν μεγάλο κακό. Εγώ λόγω σπαστικής κολίτιδας και χρόνιας δυσκοιλιότητας τα έπαιρνα γι'αυτό. Απλά τελευταία με πιάνει και κάνω χρήση παρόλο που στην ουσία ας πούμε δεν έχω φάει σχεδόν τίποτα, οπότε τί να βγάλω? Είναι κρίμα να κάνεις κακό στο έντερό σου και στο στομάχι σου στα καλά καθούμενα...
Αν διαβάσεις και σε άλλα τόπικ, ποτέ η χρήση καθαρτικών δεν αδυνάτισε κανέναν. Απλά χάνεις λίγα υγρά παραπάνω λόγω διάροιας και νομίζουν ότι χάνουν.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα και να αγκαλιάζεις συχνότερα τα παιδάκια σου. Μπορεί να σου δώσουν τη χαρά που σου λείπει. Τα λέω για να τ'ακούω κι εγώ μη νομίζεις....
Καλή σου μέρα και εύχομαι από σήμερα ν'αρχίσεις ν'ανεβαίνεις...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα!

Πριν από 2 μήνες περίπου ο φίλος μου, μου έκανε δώρο ένα βιβλίο σχετικό με την αντιμετώπιση της βουλιμίας. Εκεί διάβασα ότι με τον εμετό που κάνουμε μετά από κάθε βουλιμικό επεισόδιο ουσιαστικά δε χάνουμε ούτε τις μισές από τις θερμίδες που πήραμε κατά τη διάρκεια του επεισοδίου. Αυτό το γεγονός με έχει βοηθήσει αρκετά στο να μην προκαλώ εμετό. Βέβαια, κάποιες φορές είναι αναπόφευκτο διότι τρώω μέχρι να σκάσω και κάνω εμετό για να ξελαφρώσω, όχι όμως για να χάσω τις θερμίδες που πήρα. Επίσης, είχα διαβάσει ότι οι περίοδοι λιμοκτονία και οι περίοδοι βουλιμίας θα έπονται η μια της άλλης μέχρι να ''σπάσει'' αυτός ο φαύλος κύκλος. ʼρα, την επόμενη μέρα δε λιμοκτονούμε αλλά συνεχίζουμε κανονικά τη διαιτά μας ή τη διατροφή μας. Όταν νιώθουμε ότι μας καταβάλει η έντονη επιθυμία να πέσουμε με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό προσπαθούμε να αποσπάσουμε με κάτι άλλο την προσοχή μας. Μάλιστα, το βιβλίο συμβούλευε να κάνουμε μια λίστα με δραστηριότητες στις οποίες μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε λίγο πριν μας πιάσει κρίση. Ελπίζω να βοηθάω λιγάκι...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> . Εκεί διάβασα ότι με τον εμετό που κάνουμε μετά από κάθε βουλιμικό επεισόδιο ουσιαστικά δε χάνουμε ούτε τις μισές από τις θερμίδες που πήραμε κατά τη διάρκεια του επεισοδίου. ...


πως γινεται ομως αυτο?αφου με το να βγαζουμε το φαγητο στην ουσια η μιση ποσοτητα αποβαλεται, οποτε λογικο δεν ειναι ν απαιρνουμε λιγοτερες 8ερμιδες?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Το θέμα δεν είναι πόσο χάνεις αλλά τι επιφέρει όλη αυτή η διαδικασία,γενικότερα στον οργανισμό.


Ασφαλώς και γλιτώνεις κάποιες θερμίδες αλλά όχι όλες και φθείροντας την υγεία σου.

----------


## punieta

ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ 7 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΟΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΚΛΙΝΙΚΗ ΠΗΓΑ 1,5 ΜΗΝΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΞΕΠΕΡΑΣΩ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΖΩ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΩΣ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΕΧΩ ΑΠΟΓΟΗΤΕΥΤΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΟ, ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΚΟΙΜΗΘΩ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΞΑΝΑΞΥΠΝΗΣΩ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΞΑΝΤΛΗΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΣΚΟΤΕΙΝΙΑΖΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΦΤΩ!

----------


## mady_ed

> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> παλι τα ιδια, και ενω περασε το μαρτυριο της πρωτης φορας και καταφερα και εφτασα τα 48 κιλα και ελεγα λιγο ακομα λιγο ακομα , σταματησαν ολα με τον ερχομο και της 2ης εγκυμοσυνης . και αφου γεννησα εδω και 3 μηνες αρχισα παλι τα ιδια. ατελειωτοι περιοδοι νηστειας και αν φαω κατι, αμεσως τουαλετα...αντε παλι τα ιδια, φοβαμαι τοσο, νευριαζω πιο πολυ με τη μαμα μου που ολη την ωρα κυρηγματα να φαω ο αντρας μου, οι φιλοι μου, μαδεν μπορουν να μην ασχολουντε?
> 8ελω νΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩς...το πρωι ζυγιστικα και ειδα οτι εφτασα τα 54 , χαμογελασα αλλα εχουμε δουλεια ακομα...ομως εφαγα 2 κομματια χταποδι, αυτο σκεφτομαι ολη μερα...το χταποδι, ημουν και σε μερος που δε μπορουσα να το βγαλω.κοιμαμαι 3υπναω αποφευγω να πηγαινω με παρεες για να μην εχει φαγητο και παρασυρ8ω.πως 8α τα καταφερω...δε μπορω να τα πω που8ενα....πιεζομαι κατι με βασανιζει, εκει που κα8ομαι χτυπαει γρηγορα η καρδια μου και δενει το στομαχι μου κομπος σαν να φοβαμαι κατι, ειμαι τοσο δυστιχισμενη και προσπα8ω να βρω τον λογο...τι 8α κανω....αχ και να μπορουσατε να δειτε τα δακρυα στα ματια μου, να με παρηγορησετε καιοχι να με κατακρινετε οπως κανουν ολοι...υποφερω , ζηταω βοη8εια, ενα χαιδεμα και οχι φοβερες...


 σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα αλλα δεν αξιζει.εχουμε φερει στον κοσμο παιδια και σκεψου τι παραδειγμα τους δινεις, ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να συγκρατηθεις και να μη θες να χασεις οσα πιο πολλα κιλα μπορεις σε λιγο διαστημα αλλα θα το κανεις εισ βαρος της υγειας σου μη το κανεις αυτο για δευτερη φορα, να τους γραψεις στα παλια σου τα παπουτσια ολους και να κοιταξεις την οικογενεια σου, σκεψου αν καποιος απο τα παιδια σου η τον αντρα σου αρρωστενε βαρια θα ειχε πολυ σημασια ποσα κιλα πιο αδυνατη θα εισουν? προφανος οχι θα σκεφτοσουν ποσο χαζη εισουν που δεν ευχαριστηθηκες τις χαρες της οικογενεια σου υπαρχουν πιο συμαντικα πραγματα στη ζωη ασε που στα 54 κιλα δεν εισαι υπερβαρη αυτα σκεφτομαι και εγω για να κρατιεμαι δυνατη σκεψουτο και εσυ φιλακια

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα!


Νομίζω ότι 54 κιλά είναι μια χαρά...!!!Αν δε γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, τι ύψος έχεις?

----------


## alice_ed

γαμωτο..μολις ξανακανα εμετο..μα τι πραγμα ειναι αυτο να μη μπορω να συγκρατηθω...

ειχε η μανα μου παγωτα μεσα στη καταψυξη και κατεβηκα κ εφαγα οτιδηποτε υπηρχε στη κουζινα....φακες παγωτα δημητριακα αμυγδαλωτα..
κ ενω ξερω ποσο κακο μου κανει...κ ενω καθε φορα λεω "τελος..αυτο δε θα ξαναγινει γιατι μ αρεσει η ζωη μου και δε θελω να εχω το παραμικρο προβλημα υγειας"...οταν με πιανει αυτη η ανεξελεγκτη μανια δε σκεφτομαι τιποτα παρα μονο την ωρα που θα παω στην "αγαπημενη" μου λεκανη να νιωσω αυτη την υπεροχη ανακουφιση...μου φαινεται οτι θα χρειαστει να παθω(ασχημα) για να κοψω αυτη την ελεινη συνηθεια!!

τι μπορει να παθει κανεις αληθεια απο 7 μηνες βουλιμιας??

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κι εγω έκανα εμετό απόψε. Ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας έφαγα αρκετά ελαφριά (ίσως γι' αυτό την πάτησα), το βράδυ που γύρισα σπίτι με έπιασε η γνωστή λαιμαργία...Έφαγα σαν έγκυος...!!!Έκανα όσο εμετό μπορούσα, έπλυνα τα δοντάκια μου για να μην ξαναφάω αλλά ξαναέφαγα, κάτι πιο ελαφρύ βέβαια. Ποιός ανεβαίνει στη ζυγαριά αύριο το πρωί...???

----------


## BLiSS

τι ωραια! ετρωγα ενα κομματι πιτσα οταν διαβαζα το παραπανω ποστ. :P

τι μπορει να παθει? λιγα πραγματα:

1)Συχνές αλλαγές βάρους
2)Πονόλαιμος και τερηδόνα
3)Κακή κατάσταση του δέρματος
4)Ακανόνιστη περίοδος
5)Λήθαργος και κούραση

----------


## alice_ed

dolphin κ εγω ακριβως σα κ σενα..τελικα εφαγα κ κατα τις 10 1 πορτοκαλι ;p (κρεπαλες τρελες χαχα)

bLiSS η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω εντελως ακανονιστη περιοδο αυτους τους μηνες..αλλα σταθερο βαρος..

αν και σχεδον 2 χρονια τωρα η περιοδος μου ερχεται οοοοοποτε το θυμηθει (μια φορα αργησε και 4 μηνες) αλλα το αποδιδω στην κολυμβηση και το νερο της πισινας.(που εκανα μεχρι φετος τ καλοκαιρι)

α και κατι αλλο.. οταν κανω εμετο τα βγαζω με τη σειρα που τα εφαγα..alla βγαινουν οντως ή μονο ενα μερος της τροφης και τυρρανιεμαι αδικα?..αν κ λογικα βγαινουν ολα διαφορετικα 8α χα φτασει 80 κιλα ;p

εγω εμετο παντως δε ξανακανω..τελος..αρχιζουν και με παιρνουν χαμπαρι

----------


## dolphin_ed

Δεν ξέρω αν καταφέρνεις με τον εμετό να βγάλεις όλο το φαγητό. Το σίγουρο πάντως είναι ότι δε βγάζεις πρώτες τις τροφές που κατανάλωσες τελευταίες. Βγαίνουν ανακατεμένες. Το είχα διαβάσει και σ' ένα βιβλίο αυτό.

----------


## alice_ed

dolphin αυτο ισως να ισχυει για εναν φυσιολογικο εμετο.(που δεν τον προκαλεις εσυ) με τη λογικη οτι οι τροφες εχουν μεινει για καποιο χρονικο διαστημα στο στομαχι εχουν επεξεργαστει κ εχουν ανακατευτει..γτ εγω οταν ΕΚΑΝΑ εμετο εβγαζα τις τροφες με τη σειρα που τις ειχα φαει ..εκτος αν ηταν πολυ μαλακες κ υγρες οποτε ανακατευονταν μεταξυ τους..

----------


## dolphin_ed

Όπως και να έχει, χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω να τονίζεις ότι ''ΕΚΑΝΕΣ'' εμετό. Μπράβο!!!Πολύ σημαντικό βήμα αυτό! Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουμε όλοι να μην ξαναπροκαλέσουμε εμετό.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Καλησπέρα!
> 
> 
> Νομίζω ότι 54 κιλά είναι μια χαρά...!!!Αν δε γίνομαι αδιάκριτη, τι ύψος έχεις?


1.65 eιμαι.

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by mady_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Dreamcatcher_
> παλι τα ιδια, και ενω περασε το μαρτυριο της πρωτης φορας και καταφερα και εφτασα τα 48 κιλα και ελεγα λιγο ακομα λιγο ακομα , σταματησαν ολα με τον ερχομο και της 2ης εγκυμοσυνης . και αφου γεννησα εδω και 3 μηνες αρχισα παλι τα ιδια. ατελειωτοι περιοδοι νηστειας και αν φαω κατι, αμεσως τουαλετα...αντε παλι τα ιδια, φοβαμαι τοσο, νευριαζω πιο πολυ με τη μαμα μου που ολη την ωρα κυρηγματα να φαω ο αντρας μου, οι φιλοι μου, μαδεν μπορουν να μην ασχολουντε?
> 8ελω νΑ ΤΟ ΒΓΑΛΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΟΜΩς...το πρωι ζυγιστικα και ειδα οτι εφτασα τα 54 , χαμογελασα αλλα εχουμε δουλεια ακομα...ομως εφαγα 2 κομματια χταποδι, αυτο σκεφτομαι ολη μερα...το χταποδι, ημουν και σε μερος που δε μπορουσα να το βγαλω.κοιμαμαι 3υπναω αποφευγω να πηγαινω με παρεες για να μην εχει φαγητο και παρασυρ8ω.πως 8α τα καταφερω...δε μπορω να τα πω που8ενα....πιεζομαι κατι με βασανιζει, εκει που κα8ομαι χτυπαει γρηγορα η καρδια μου και δενει το στομαχι μου κομπος σαν να φοβαμαι κατι, ειμαι τοσο δυστιχισμενη και προσπα8ω να βρω τον λογο...τι 8α κανω....αχ και να μπορουσατε να δειτε τα δακρυα στα ματια μου, να με παρηγορησετε καιοχι να με κατακρινετε οπως κανουν ολοι...υποφερω , ζηταω βοη8εια, ενα χαιδεμα και οχι φοβερες...
> 
> ...


ποσο δικιο εχεις !! και ποσο σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Κι εγω έκανα εμετό απόψε. Ενώ κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας έφαγα αρκετά ελαφριά (ίσως γι' αυτό την πάτησα), το βράδυ που γύρισα σπίτι με έπιασε η γνωστή λαιμαργία...Έφαγα σαν έγκυος...!!!Έκανα όσο εμετό μπορούσα, έπλυνα τα δοντάκια μου για να μην ξαναφάω αλλά ξαναέφαγα, κάτι πιο ελαφρύ βέβαια. Ποιός ανεβαίνει στη ζυγαριά αύριο το πρωί...???


teλικα μαλλον δεν εχω καταλαβει τι ειναι η βουλιμια και μαλλονδεν εχω βουλιμια. ειχα την εντυπωση οτι βουλιμια ειναι αν φας εστω και μια κουταλια γιαουρτι να την κανεις εμετο.αν κανεις νηστεια και αποχη ακομα και απο ενα χυμο και μετα αν φας μια φρυγαια να την βγαλεις . αυτο μου συμβαινει, νομιζα οτι αυτο ειναι βουλιμια, δεν ειναι?ειναι δλδ να τρως απειρες ποσοτητες φαγητου?και αθυτο που εχω εγω τι ειναι δλδ?και επι την ευκαιρια η ζυγαρια σημερα εδειχνε 53...μα τι εχει πα8ει εχει κολλησει και τα μονα που τρωω ειναι ενα καφε το πρωι το μεσημερι ενα τσαι και το βραδυ γιαουρτι με μελι....και αυτο της περισσοτερες φορες το κανω εμετο....ουτε 500 8ερμιδες δεν ειναι γιατι δε κατεβαινει αυτη η ατιμη η ζυγαρια?

----------


## alice_ed

προς dreamcatcher

αυτα που τρως δεν εχουν ουτε 200...καταρχας πρεπει να ξερεις οτι δε γινεται να χανεις κιλα μεσα σε 1-2 μερες..1 κιλο λιπους για να χαθει πρεπει να καψεις γυρω στισ 7000 θερμιδες..οποτε καταλαβαινεις οτι αντιστοιχει θεωρητικα σε 4-5 μερες πληρους ασητιας(αναλογως τον μεταβολισμο)..αρα αυτα που χανεις (αμα χανεις) ειναι κ αλλα πραγματα και κυριως υγρα
(την ειδα και πολυ διαιτολογος ;p )

αλλα φαε και τιποτα παραπανω..παραειναι λιγα αυτα που τρως...μηπως χαλασεις τον μεταβολισμο σου.?.
αν και τελικα δε ξερω κατα ποσο υσχυει κατι τετοιο..
αυτο που περιγραφεις θα το χαρακτηριζα βουλιμια-ανορεξια..οχι οτι εισαι ανορεξικη..αλλα γινεται να μπλεχτουν αυτα τα 2

----------


## dolphin_ed

Με 1.65 ύψος και 54 κιλά είσαι κοντά στο κατώτατο φυσιολογικό όριο. Γιατί να θέλεις να αδυνατίσεις κι άλλο? Μήπως θα κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου?

----------


## Koralia_ed

Γράφετε όλοι υπέροχα πράγματα. Και δεν με συγκινούν τα σχόλια που μετράνε θερμίδες και γιαούρτια κάθε μέρα! Μόνο τα σχόλια εκ βαθέων έχουν να μου πουνε κάτι! Η αρρώστια μας έχει 3 διαστάσεις, σωματικά, πνευματικά και συναισθηματικά! Μετά από 15 χρόνια που παλεύω με τα σωματικά και δεν τα κατάφερα, τώρα παλέυω με τα άλλα δύο! Κι όλοι σας γράφετε υπέροχα πράγματα! Αν καταφέρουμε να ξεμπλοκάρουμε το μυαλό μας από αρνητικά συναισθήματα και μιζέριες τότε ίσως έχουμε κάνει ένα βηματάκι! Να ανακαλύψουμε ποιοί είμαστε και να μας αποδεχτούμε! Χωρίς να φοράμε τις ταμπέλες που οι άλλοι θέλουν για μας!

Κουράγιο θέλει φιλαράκια και να νοιώθουμε πως έχουμε δίπλα μας ανθρώπους που μας αγαπάνε. Και να ακούμε τι λένε αυτοί για μας... όχι οι άλλοι!

----------


## toutou

Πιστεύω ότι εξίσου σημαντικό είναι να αρχίσουμε να αγαπάμε τον εαυτό μας.
Εγώ, (μετά από συμβουλή της κολλητής μου) στάθηκα γυμνή μπροστά στον καθρέφτη. 
Αυτό που είδα με έκανε να ξεράσω. Έφτασα τα 77 κιλά με 1.72 ύψος και τα περισσότερα από αυτά τα έχω στην κοιλιά και το στομάχι. Για πρώτη φορά στη ζωή μου με είδα με κυτταρίτιδα ....στην κοιλιά! 
Αποφάσισα πως η κατρακύλα δεν πάει άλλο, δεν μου κάνει τίποτα, φοράω τις φόρμες του αδελφού μου, σβήνω το φως όταν είμαι με τον φίλο μου, έχω μειώσει δραματικά τη σεξουαλική μου ζωή.
Όλα αυτά με έκαναν να φοβηθώ και ξεκίνησα εδώ και τρεις εβδομάδες δίαιτα. 
Είμαι σχεδόν στα πέντε κιλά και δεν θα σταματήσω αν δεν φτάσω εκεί που θυμόμουν κάποτε το εαυτό μου.
Όσο για τους εμετούς, το έκανα παλιά και το μόνο που κατάφερα ήταν πεινάω συνέχεια και να κάνω το στομάχι μου, άλλο τόσο...
Το θέμα είναι να μην πεινάμε και να σκεφτόμαστε την ευτυχία που θα μας φέρει ένα 28άρι τζιν!

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> Το θέμα είναι να μην πεινάμε και να σκεφτόμαστε την ευτυχία που θα μας φέρει ένα 28άρι τζιν!


ayto ειναι το προβλημα μου οτι ηδη το φοραω το 26-27 αλλα 8ελω να χασω κι αλλο, απλα φοβαμαι πως κι αλλο να χασω παλι 8α λεω λιγο ακομα....δε 3ερω που 8ελω να σταματησω...αχχχχχχ!!!!!!!!!

----------


## toutou

Μη κάνεις βλακείες και γίνεις σαν μια γνωστή μου που της έχουν μείνει μόνο κόκαλα και δεν ξέρει πως να παχύνει!
Υπάρχει όμορφη γυναίκα χωρίς στήθος και ποπουδάκι?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Αχ κι εγώ Dreamcatcher όλο να αδυνατίζω θέλω. Βλέπω τη ζυγαριά να ανεβαίνει γραμμάρια και αρρωσταίνω. Ως πού θα φτάσει όμως αυτό...? Ήδη έχω να αδιαθετήσω από το Δεκέμβριο όπου και πάλι είχα πάρει ορμόνες για να αδιαθετήσω. Το ξέρω ότι δεν είναι σωστό αλλά έχω κόλλημα, εμμονή με την ένδειξη της ζυγαριάς...

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

σημερα εφαγα γαριδες σαγανακι,προσπα8ισα να κανω εμετο ...τπτ δεν εβγαιινε τπτ, ζοριστικα τοσο πολυ, τπτ εκει ειχε κολλησει και δεν εβγαινε τπτ, ποποποο ποσες τυψεις νιω8ω...οση αφαγια ειχα καταφερει να κανω τοσες μερες χα8ικε!!!
αντε παλι απο την αρχη

----------


## 2sweet2b4go10_ed

δηλαδη ντριμ, ο στοχος σου ειναι να καταφερνεις να κανεις εμετο?

----------


## Dreamcatcher_ed

> _Originally posted by 2sweet2b4go10_
> δηλαδη ντριμ, ο στοχος σου ειναι να καταφερνεις να κανεις εμετο?


o sτοχος μου ειναι να χασω κιλα....αλλα δε 3εκολαει η ζυγαρια

----------


## nimi

Mε το γιαούρτι που τρως βρε Dreamcatcher πώς περιμένεις να χάσεις κιλά? Έχεις διαλύσει το μεταβολισμό σου και περιμένεις να χάσεις λίπος? Καταρχήν το λίπος δεν καίγεται από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και όλα αυτά τα υγρά και τους μυς που χάνεις θα γυρίσουν μπούμερανγκ πίσω. Χώρια που ακόμα και τα κόκκαλά σου χάνουν πολύ από το ασβέστιό τους και σε λίγο θα σε πονάνε.
Δεν είναι κατάσταση αυτή βρε κορίτσι μου....σκέψου τον άντρα σου και τα παιδάκια σου. Σκέψου τί παράδειγμα θα'χουν από μια μαμά που δεν τρώει ΠΟΤΕ και όταν τρώει τα βγάζει? Πώς θα τα οδηγήσεις προς μια σωστή διατροφή? Για φαντάσου να σε πάρει για παράδειγμα η κόρη σου και σε λίγα χρόνια να τη βλέπεις να λιώνει?
Αν κρατούσες μια υγιεινή διατροφή και βάρος δεν θα'παιρνες και σιγά-σιγά θα έχανες το ανύπαρκτο λίπος που έχει το μυαλό σου! Το θέμα είναι να είσαι υγιής για να μπορείς να χαίρεσαι τη ζωή παρέα με τα παιδάκια σου που θέλουν μια μαμά ζωντανή.

----------


## alice_ed

αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι τι μπορει να κανει κανεις απ τη στιγμη που ειτε εχει χαμηλο μεταβολισμο ειτε τον εχει χαλασει με τις διαιτες(αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο οντως)
να φαει ετσι οπως τον πιεζουν οι δικοι του??για να 3αναπαχυνει και φτου και απ την αρχη??

----------


## toutou

Εγώ-αν και δεν τ κάνω-πιστεύω ότι μόνο ένας καλός γιατρός μπορεί να μας βοήθησει και έπειτα από εξετάσεις, γιατί ο κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Όοοοοοοοοχι,όοοοοοχι δε θα γράψω: ΕΓΩ!

Δε θα χρησιμοποιήσω πρώτο πρόσωπο να μου σφηνωθεί, παραπάνω, η βλακώδης ιδέα ότι διάγω περίοδο υποτροπής.


Γι'αυτό επαναδιατυπώνω: Ο υποφαινόμενος βρίσκεται σε διάλειμμα από το πρόγραμμα του και έχει εκτραπεί της σωστής του πορείας απλά και μόνο για να ανακτήσει δυνάμεις και να επανέλθει δριμύτερος.

Ουφ...Δεν είμαι καλά...Νομίζω πως έχω βυθιστεί μέχρι τη μέση σε βούρκο.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ Ν'ΑΝΑΠΝΕΥΩ!

:( :( :( :(

----------


## τζενη_ed

κλεανθη θαυμαζω την παληκαρια σου 
ο ευθυμοφανως αυτοκατασροφικος τροπος που επικοινωνεις με συνγκινει και νομιζω πως μου μοιαζει κιολας
αυτο το πεισμα τελικα ειναι που μας αναβαζει αλλα και μας καταστρεφει 
Ασχετο........το σπαθοχορτο η βαλσαμο σε ροφημα καλμαρει λιγο τις αγχωδεις καταστασεις

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> κλεανθη θαυμαζω την παληκαρια σου 
> ο ευθυμοφανως αυτοκατασροφικος τροπος που επικοινωνεις με συνγκινει και νομιζω πως μου μοιαζει κιολας
> αυτο το πεισμα τελικα ειναι που μας αναβαζει αλλα και μας καταστρεφει 
> Ασχετο........το σπαθοχορτο η βαλσαμο σε ροφημα καλμαρει λιγο τις αγχωδεις καταστασεις


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση και τα καλά σου λόγια!Πρώτη φορά δέχομαι κάτι τέτοιο περιγράφοντας μια άσχημη μου κατάσταση.Αντιφατικό ΚΑΙ αυτό έ;Σα να λέμε πως ότι με σκοτώνει με ομορφαίνει έ; :(

Ελπίζω ( για 1000ή φορά ) να ανακάμψω...Το ίδιο εύχομαι και για τους υπόλοιπους...

Έχω ακούσει για το βάλσαμο αλλά δε νομίζω να μπορώ να πιω ΚΑΙ αυτό.Αρκετά για σήμερα!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και προσπαθώ να βάφομαι κάααααααθε μέρα για ν' αντέχω τις λογής λογής <<ευγενείς>> επιθέσεις.Όοοοοοοοοοοοοοχ , όοοοοοοοοοοοοοχι δε μας φτάνει η αυτοκαταστροφική μας μανία πρέπει να ενισχύεται με κατηγορίες.Κύριοι δικαστές, κύριε εισαγγελέα, κύριοι ένορκοι δικάστε μας...κρίνετε μας...καταδικάστε μας...εκτός και αν...είμαστε ήδη καταδικασμένοι...

Στο μαρτύριο της βουλιμίας...

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΤΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΒΡΕ ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΛΛΑ 
ΔΕ ΣΕ ΠΙΑΝΩ

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΤΟΥΣ ΑΦΗΣΕΣ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΚΟΠΟΙΗΣΟΥΝ 
ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΣ Π ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΕΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΟΥ
ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΝΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΜΕ ΒΑΘΥΤΑΤΟ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ
ΓΝΩΜΗ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΕ ΑΝΑΓΚΑΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΟΙΗΣΑΙ
Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΤΩΝ ΑΝΔΡΩΝ <ΣΥΧΩΡΕΣΕ ΜΕ> ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΑΠΟ
ΣΚΕΠΤΟΜΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΑ 
ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΜΟΔΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΔΙΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΕΥΝΑΖΕΙΣ 
ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΕΥΟΝΤΑΣ ΘΥΜΟ
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΝΕΒΡΙΑΣΕΙΣ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ!!!!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο συνήθης ανύποπτος με τη συνήθη ύποπτη μου συμπεριφορά ( βουλιμική πάντα ) σε , μερικώς, παρεκκλίνουσα πορεία. 


Αύριο είναι μια άλλη μέρα...αλλά όχι ανόμοια....γμτ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

μια χαρα ανομοια θα ειναι
θα αισθανομαστε γα....τα οι μισοι
και οι αλλοι μισοι τρελα γα...τα
θα νομιζουμε οτι σε καποιον αλλο τυχαν ολα
αυτα που μας τυχαν και θα απορουμε < ρε συ 
πως μιζεριαζουν μερικοι ανθρωποι ετσιιι>
ΜΗΝ ΧΑΛΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΡΕ ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ 
ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΤΙ ΘΑΜΑΣ ΜΕΙΝΕΙ;;;;

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΤΖΕΝΑΚΙ,Η ΕΛΠΙΔΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΤΤΗ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΟΣΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΣΑΙ ΚΙ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΥΕΣΑΙ...
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΟΝΕΙΡΕΜΕΝΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ?
ΣΤΑ ΠΛΑΙΣΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ,ΜΑΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΡΕΨΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ!

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

ειναι πολυ ομορφα αυτα που γραφεις nadinaki

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και προσπαθώ να φρενάρω στον κατήφορο...Έχω πάρει μια περίεργη φόρα - δυνατή, όμως...

Δεν ξέρω που και πως θα καταλήξω, αλλά θαρρώ πως στο βάθος είναι ο τοίχος...Θα είναι ξανά ο τοίχος...Και μπορείς να βγεις αλώβητος από μια τέτοια σύγκρουση;


Γεμίσαμε τοίχους...γεμίσαμε...

----------


## kassi_ed

Αγαπημενε μου Κλεανθη,σε νιωθω απολυτα!ειναι και οι μερες τετοιες που συμβαλουν στην πραγματοποιηση συγκρουσεων...επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι το αν θα βγεις αλωβητος η οχι απο αυτην την συγκρουση δεν εξαρταται ουτε απο καμια ανωτερη δυναμη ουτε και απο την τυχη...εξαρταται απο την οπτικη που θα δεις εσυ τα πραγματα..δηλαδη αν δωσεις λιγο χωρο στον εαυτο σου να αναπνευσει σκεπτομενος οτι υπεκυψες σε μια αδυναμια του εαυτου σου να χειριστει τις δυσκολιες του με πιο δημιουργικο τροπο ισως τοτε παψεις να αυτοτιμωρεισαι..γιατι πιστευω ακραδαντα οτι προκειται περι αυτοτιμωριας συνειδητη η ασυνειδητη!εξαλλου ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν αδυναμιες,ολοι που και που επιτρεπουν στον εαυτο τους να υποκυπτουν σε αυτες,ολοι κανουν λαθη...η διαφορα μας με αυτους ειναι οτι αυτοι θεωρουν οτι εχουν το δικαιωμα να μην ειναι τελειοι ενω εμεις δεν αναγνωριζουμε αυτη την δυνατοτητα στον εαυτο μας και πεφτουμε στις ενοχες...αποτελεσμα αυτου???εσυ να συνεχιζεις να τρως πιστευοντας οτι δεν μπορεις να το ελεγξεις και εγω να μπουκωνομαι στα κλυσματα...και γιατι να φτασουμε ως εδω??Παρε μια βαθια ανασα,συγχωρεσε τον εαυτο σου γιατι στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι ενα παιδι που κλαιει και θελει τη βοηθεια σου,σκεψου τι αισθανεσαι πραγματικα αυτην την στιγμη και τι μπορει να σε οδηγει στο φαι,γραψτο σε ενα χαρτι να το βλεπεις και αντιμετωπισε το με την λογικη...γιατι και λογικη εχεις και δυναμη(δε το λεω τυχαια,σε παρακολουθω οταν γραφεις και μου χει κανει εντυπωση η αναλυτικη σου σκεψη).Αλλωστε οταν κανεις φτανει στον πατο δεν μπορει παρα να σηκωθει να μαζεψει τα κομματοα του και να δημιουργησει εναν καινουριο ανθρωπο...Εισαι τοσο αξιαγαπητος Κλεανθη μου και ειναι τοσο λογικο να εχεις αδυναμιες και εσυ και να πεφτεις μερικες φορες...μην τιμωρεις τον εαυτο σου επειδη ειναι ευαισθητος..Μπορεις να βγεις αλωβητος απο αυτο που εσυ αποκαλεις συγκρουση αν αντικαταστησεις τον τοιχο με ενα μαλακο μαξιλαρι...Ελπιζω να μην σε κουρασα...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Kassi καταρχήν σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου!


Ειλικρινά εκτιμώ που έγραψες όλ' αυτά και που κατέθεσες κι εσύ την άποψη σου με αφορμή μια δική μου καθημερινή σκέψη.


Το να δικαιολογήσω τον εαυτό μου, λέγοντας ότι είναι απλά άλλη μία πρόσκαιρη αδυναμία, δε νομίζω ότι στέκει και πολύ, γιατί το επαναλαμβανόμενο λάθος δεν ξέρω κατά πόσον μπορεί να συγχωρεθεί.ʼλλωστε << Το δις εξαμαρτείν ουκ ανδρός σοφού>>. ( τέσσερα χρόνια αδυναμίας δεν είναι κάπως πολλά; )

Νομίζω, ώρες - ώρες πως η ζωή μας έχει γεμίσει τόσο πολύ με αυτές τις αυτοκαταστροφικές πρακτικές - λάθη, που χρωματίζεται και αυτή σαν ένα τεράααααααστιο λάθος.Όταν περνάς μέρες σκεπτόμενος όλα αυτά που κάνεις κάθε μέρα, χάνεις στιγμές, χάνεις δύναμη, γίνεσαι κι ο ίδιος ΤΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ.Λες είμαι αδύναμος ( και όχι πρόσκαιρα ),κάνεις συγκρίσεις, σκέφτεσαι πως ήσουν, πόσο τέλειος θα μπορούσες να είσαι,αυτοενοχοποιείσαι,κα ταδικάζεσαι.

Τόσα υποθετικά σενάρια στο μυαλό σου κι όμως είναι τόοοοοοσα λίγα εκείνα που σε λυτρώνουν.

Δε θέλω να φανώ απαισιόδοξος και να πω ότι δεν υπάρχει λύση,απλά πολλές φορές αισθάνομαι ότι έχει παγιωθεί αυτή η κατάσταση μέσα μου.Η λογική μας μπροστά στα κενά μας φαντάζει λίγη και θεωρητική...Καλή η υπερανάλυση, αλλά τελικά κάπου πρέπει να γινει και αυτή πράξη...Και ναι, δεν πρέπει να εκτονώνονται οι σκέψεις μας στις βουλιμικές μας καταστάσεις.Είτε αυτές είναι διατροφικές είτε είναι συναισθηματικές...

Ζητάς κάτι;Μπορείς να το διεκδικήσεις;Γιατί να πέσεις βουλιμικά σε αυτό;Τελικά τι στερήθηκες περισσότερο και συμπεριφέρεσαι έτσι; 


Λυπάμαι που η σκέψη μου δεν είναι συγκροτημένη αλλά... :)

----------


## hopa

Αυτες τις μερες μιλησα με εναν ψυχιατριο ελληνα που ζει στη γερμανια και και συμφωνα με οσα μου ειπε ,φαινεται να εχει βοηθησει πολυ κοσμο εκει με τα με τα δικα μα ς προβληματα.Οταν του εκανα και γω την ιδια ερωτηση μ'αυτην που εκανε ο κλεανθης στον εαυτο του(και πιστευω ολοι μας)Σχετικα με το τι στερηθηκα τοσο πολυ που με κανει να αντιδραω ετσι ,μου απαντησε κατι που δεν περιμενα να ακουσω ποτε απο ψυχιατρο.Α-Γ-Α-Π-Η . . .μου ειπε οτι οτροπος που προσλαμβανει οκαθε ανθρωπος την τροφη καθρεφτιζει την σχεση του με την αγαπη.Και δεν εχει σχεση παντα μου ειπε με το περιβαλλον και τον τροπο που μεγαλωσες αλλα απ' το ποση αγαπη τελικα αφησες να περασει μεσα σου . . . μου τονισε επισης οτι ειναι (η βουλιμια)καθαρα θεμα αυτοσεβασμου και αγαπης προς τον εαυτο μας( κατι που πιστευα και γω απο πριν)και οτι οι περισσοτεροι βουλιμικοι εχουν ενοχικη συνειδηση και οτι βουλιμια ειναι ο τροπος αυτοτιμωριας τους για αυτα που δεν αγαπουν στον εαυτο τους και οχι στην εικονα τους.

----------


## free_powered_ed

hopa προσωπικα σε ευχαριστω για αυτο που εγραψες! Αυτους τους 6 μηνες εχοντας προσδιορισει καποιους λογους για τα βουλιμικα επεισοδια αυτο που αναφερεις τεινει να γινει ο τελευταιος λογος που ανακαλυψα αλλα ο πρωτος που μου δημιουργησε ολο αυτο.

Οταν ξεκινησα τη διατροφη με τη βοηθεια διαιτολογου αρχισα παραλληλα να διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο που λεγεται ''αγαπα τον εαυτο σου'' και μπορει να το ξερετε κιολας. Σε εκεινη τη φαση συνηδειτοποιησα το κατα ποσο σημαντικα ειναι αυτα που αναφερεις και εσυ..
ΑΓΑΠΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ
ΑΥΤΟΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ
ΑΥΤΟΣΕΒΑΣΜΟΣ

Ομως διαβαζοντας παρατηρησα οτι μου ερχοταν εικονες απο τη παιδικη ηλικια..τοτε που δε ξερεις καποιες εννοιες και ολα αυτα περνανε στη ψυχοσυνθεση σου. Τι λετε? Τοτε που δεν εχεις αναπτυξει τροπους αντιμετωπισης. 

Ελπιζω να με καταλαβαινεται γιατι εχω πολλα αυτη τη στιγμη στο μυαλο μου και ισως δε μπορω να τα γραψω με μια σειρα.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους!!

H βουλιμία όμως δεν είναι και απόρροια υπερβολικής στέρησης κάποιων τροφών κατά τη διάρκεια μιας δίαιτας για παράδειγμα? Δηλαδή, θέλω να πώ, ότι σχετίζεται και με βιολογικούς παράγοντες πέρα από τον ψυχολογικό.

----------


## free_powered_ed

Ναι και αυτο παιχει ρολο. Απλα οι ψυχολογικοι λογοι ειναι ολοι αυτοι που πρεπει να αναπροσδιοριστουν..ειναι πιο δυσκολο να μαθεις κατι απο την αρχη οταν το εχεις διαφορετικα μες το μυαλο σου απο να μαθεις κατι απο την αρχη...και να το μαθεις σωστα.Καλο ειναι σε μια διαιτα βεβαια να υπαρχει ισσοροπια και να μην χαρακτηριζουμε κακες και καλες τις τροφες.

Επισης δεν υπαρχει μονο αυτος ο βιολογικος λογος απο βιολογικη αποψη..υπαρχουν βεβαια και πολλοι αλλοι,ετσι δεν ειναι??

----------


## hopa

dolphin η γεννηση της βουλιμιας ειναι ψυχογενους προελευσης και ειναι ασθενεια και οχι μια ακατασχετη λαιμαργια οπως πιστευει ο περισσοτερος κοσμος.Αυτα που αναφερεις ειναι τα χαρακτηριστικα της ασθενειας.Δεν θα υπηρχαν τα υπερφαγικα επεισοδια αν δεν υπηρχαν οι ασιτιες και οι νηστειες η οι καθαρτικες μεθοδοι, κι αυτα δεν θα υπηρχαν αν δεν υπηρχε η ασθενεια,που η ασθενεια δεν θα υπηρχε αν ερχομασταν σε ισσοροπια με τον εαυτο μας και στην πληρη αποδοχη του οπως και οτι και αν ειναι αυτος,γιατι μονο ετσι ερχεται και η αγαπη για τον εαυτο μας και κατ'επεκταση και για τους αλλους.Καλη δυναμη σε ολους μας .

----------


## FREEDOM8

Ηopa συμφωνω...Καλη αρχη στην προσπαθεια σου...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Eίμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και θέλω να πω μια καλημέρα σ' εσάς και στην φιλοξενούμενη μου πρόθεση - μέρος του λόγου.

Τις τελευταίες μέρες πήρε προαγωγή και από έκτη στη λίστα έγινε πρώτη.Κύριο όνομα των θλίψεων που λέει και μια ποιήτρια...

Είναι σίγουρο πως έχει βαλθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια να καταστρέψει το αγαπημένο μου ρήμα και αντί να...γοητεύομαι...από-γοητεύομαι...

Ας κάνουμε τη διαφορά...ας είμαστε όλοι καλά...ας αλλάξουμε όλοι προθέσεις :)

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ..ΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ..ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΕΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΣΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ. 

ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΞΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑ ΘΑ ΛΕΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΜΑΣ! ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ.

----------


## hopa

καλημερα παιδακια εγω τωρα ξυπνησα και δεν ξερω πως ειμαι ακομη,αλλα βλεπω τον ηλιο να περναει με πεισμα κατω απ' το κλειστο πατζουρι και να με αναγκαζει να τα καταφερω θα τα τραβηξω την κουρτινα να μπει κανονικα πια το φως και θα κανω πως δεν τρεχει τιποτα.Οποια γνωριμη σκεψη θα ρθει θα την ριξω απ' το μπαλκονι . .τους αγωνιστικους μου χαιρετισμους σε ολους . .

----------


## NADINE_ed

ΕΤΣΙ ΣΕ ΘΕΛΩ,ΗΟΡΑ!
ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΗΛΙΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΠΕΡΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΝΟΥ ΜΟΥ!
ΜΟΥ ΛΕΙΨΑΤΕ! ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και αν δε με γνωρίσατε είναι γιατί έχω να ξυριστώ καμιά βδομάδα - το παιδί του γορίλα ένα πράγμα. ;)


Αισθάνομαι σχετικά καλά και το ίδιο εύχομαι και για τους υπόλοιπους.

Μικρά και σταθερά βήματα κι ένα μεγάλο άλμα στη σκέψη - αυτό είναι το μυστικό - αλλά...

----------


## hopa

απλα νυσταζω.........αφορητα πολυ

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ..ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ. 

ΑΡΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ, ΠΡΟΣΓΕΙΩΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑΠΕΙΝΑ..

ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ.ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΜΕΙΟΝΕΚΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ..

ΟΜΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΥΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΚΑΛΗ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!


Ήθελα κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου να σας πω ότι είμαι καλά αν και κλεισμένη σπίτι με τέτοια ωραία μέρα. Χθες πήγα σε ένα φιλικό σπίτι και φάγαμε. Είμαι πολύ περήφανη διότι έφαγα μόνο 2 κομμάτια πίτσα (με λεπτή ζύμη), ήπια λίγη μπύρα κι έφαγα κι 1 σοκολατάκι υγείας.
Τη Δευτέρα θα πάω για πρώτη φορά σε ψυχολόγο. Θα σας γράψω νέα μου...Ανυπομονώ να πάω.

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΚΟΥΚΛΑ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ/ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΟ..ΜΑΖΙ ΜΕ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΘΑ ΕΛΕΓΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΝΥΠΟΜΟΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ! ΚΑΛΗ ΑΡΧΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΝΕ ΚΑΛΑ!!

ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ! ΚΑΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΒΡΕΘΕΙ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΟΣ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟΥ!!

ΚΑΛΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΜΙΓΕΛΑΜΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ free powered!!

Τα λέμε σύντομα!

----------


## free_powered_ed

Πως ειστε μετα τη σημερινη μερα?? Ελπιζω να εισασταν δυνατοι σε οτι θεωρησατε οτι αποτελεσε πειρασμο και τροχοπεδι στη προσπαθεια σας.

Ο καινουριος μηνας ας ειναι γεματος αγαπη για τον εαυτο μας. Αυτο ας αποτελεσει αφετηρια της αυτοεκτιμησης,αυτοσεβασμο  και πιστης του εαυτου μας.

Καλο βραδυ !

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλημέρα.


Ευτυχώς, μετά την πασχαλινή μου έξαρση, έχω επανέλθει στον καλό μου ρυθμό και νιώθω καλά.

Το ίδιο εύχομαι για όλους.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Παιδιά κι εγώ καλά νιώθω αλλά την Κυριακή έχω ένα γάμο και μετά τραπέζι και πολύ το φοβάμαι. ʼντε να δούμε...


Καλή σας μέρα!

----------


## hopa

εγω σημερα μεχρι στιγμης ειμαι οκ αλλα αυριο εχω μια συναυλια θεσσαλονικη κ δεν ξερω τι θα γινει με το ποτο..

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Εκτός:Κλείσε μου τραπέζι να ρθω να σε συγκρατήσω...


Αφιέρωσε μας ένας τραγούδι:Στους ανώνυμους βουλιμικούς. πες!

----------


## free_powered_ed

Ντολφιν και χοπα ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα πατε μια χαρα! ο φοβος μη σας κανει ευαλωτες και του επιτρπεται να σας κυριευει. Πιστευω οτι θα περασετε καλα και θα μας πειτε μετα τις εμπειριες σας!! Φιλια!

ΥΓ1: ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΜΠΟΜΠΟΝΙΕΡΑ!!!

ΥΓ2:ΧΟΠΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΑΥΤΟΓΡΑΦΟ!!!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ρε παιδια τι ενεργεια ειναι αυτη που αποπνεετε!!!!!
μπραβο και ξανα μπραβο 
εγω ειμαι ετσι κι ετσι
αλλα καλα σχετικα
συνεχιζω να μην εχω κανει βουλιμικο
αλλα αισθανομαι λιγακι καπως
αλλα θα περασει
διαβαζω ενα βιβλιο για την αντιμετοπιση της καταθλιψης
γιατι τελικα παρα πολλα ατομα (μεσα σ αυτα κι εγω)
που πασχουμε απο δδ πασχουμε απο καταθλιψη
η οποια μας οδηγει κατα καποιο τροπο στη δδ
καλο μου φενεται τωρα το αρχησα 
λεγεται <αισθανθειτε καλα> Ντειβιντ Μπερνς
αν θεραπευσουμε τους λογους που μας οδηγουν
στο ψυγειο ισως βρουμε και τη λυση στο προλημα 
τι λετε;;

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλημέρα συνοδοιπόροι.


Σταθερά και σήμερα - ελπίζω - με μια μανία φυγής που φαντάζομαι ότι θα εκτονωθεί αύριο με την πολλή δουλειά.

Εύχομαι να ξεφύγουμε όλοι...να μας πιάνει μόνο ο αέρας καθώς θα τρέχουμε...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μετά από 13 μέρες ισορροπημένης διατροφής είχα χθες βράδυ άλλο ένα βουλιμικό. Τι δεν έκανα καλά? Αντιστάθηκα σε όοοοολους τους πασχαλινούς πειρασμούς. Έφαγα βέβαια λίγο τσουρέκι σπιτικό και 3-4 αυγουλάκια συνολικά. Μια χαρά δηλαδή. Και χθες τα γκρέμισα όλα.


Αυτά από ΄μενα....
Καλό Σβκ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

κατι ειχε η χτεσινη μερα 
δεν ξερω κι εγω καπως ειμουνα 
εφαγα αρκετα
οχι βουλιμικα
αλλα αρκετα παραπανω
και εχω κι εναν εκνευρισμο σημερα ολη μερα
τι θα γινει ρε παιδιαααααα
θα ησυχασουμε ποτε σ αυτη τη ριμαδοζωη
κι αυτο το τσατ δεν το καταλαβαινω ποτε μπενετε
δεν μου κανει γκλινγ
χτες ηταν ολοι μεσα κι εγω δεν πηρα χαμπαρι
γα@#$%^^&&&*(()**&το

----------


## kassi_ed

Ρε παιδια μη με παρεξηγητε που ρωταω αλλα ειμαι ντιπ για ντιπ ασχετη με την τεχνολογια και μερικα πραγματα μου φαινονται κινεζικα.....για παραδειγμα τι ειναι αυτο το τσατ που ολοι μπαινετε και βγαινετε και που το βρισκει κανεις?????θελω και εγω να μπω στην παρεα σας!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Εκτός:

Τέρμα πάνω στη σελίδα έχει ένα κουμπάκι που λέει chat υποστήριξης.Πάτα το και μπορεί να πετύχεις κανέναν μέσα να μιλήσετε.

Κυρίως βράδια μπαίνουμε.

----------


## τζενη_ed

λοιπον πανε πανω πανω στη σελιδα και κοιτα δεξια περιπου γραφει chat πατα το και σε βγαζει στο τσατ

----------


## kassi_ed

αααααα!!!!τωρα το ειδα.......ευχαριστω ρε παιδια!!!!!να σας πρηξω λιγο ακομα?το παταω αυτο το κουμπακι,μετα βλεπω ενα μεγαλο κουτι που λεει welcome Kassi αλλα πως βλεπω τι θεμα συζητησης εχετε?η μηπως δε λειτουργει ετσι το πραγμα?

----------


## kassi_ed

ενταξει την βρηκα την ακρη...φιλια...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλησπέρα!


Από την Παρασκευή κάνω βουλιμικά και ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ...!! Μα πόσο θα φάω πια? Απόψε έχω κι ένα γάμο με τραπέζι μετά. 
Πώς γίναται αφού εκείνη την ώρα το σκέφτομαι ότι κάνω λάθος να το συνεχίζω? Γιατί πια το μυαλό δεν επικοινωνεί με τα χέρια μου και το στόμα μου?

----------


## kassi_ed

σε νιωθω δελφινακι....αλλα μην στεναχωριεσαι,θα πας στον ψυχολογο και θα κανεις μια καινουρια αρχη απο Δευτερα!μπορεις να σκεφτεις τι σου προκαλεσε το βουλιμικο?μηπως εχεις αγχος για κατι η στεναχωρια?προσπαθησε να βαλεις τα πραγματα σε μια σειρα και αντιμετωπισε ενα ενα τα θεματα...ειμαστε ολοι εδω και σε στηριζουμε...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τίποτα απολύτως δε με άγχωσε Kassi μου. Η ίδια ιστορία κάθε φορά. Είχαν παραγγείλει οι δικοί μου απ' έξω και δοκίμασα ένα πολύ μικρό κομμάτι από την πανσέτα του πατέρα μου και μετά έφαγα κι ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι τσουρέκι. Επειδή ένιωσα ότι ξέφυγα, στη συνέχεια άρχισα να τρώω τον περίδρομο. Δηλαδή, έτσι και φάω κάτι που εγώ θεωρώ ''λίγο παραπάνω'' καταλήγω μετά να τρώω του σκασμού.

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ! ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ. ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ, ΚΑΘΕ ΔΙΚΟ ΣΑΣ ΒΗΜΑ, ΚΑΘΕ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΜΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΜΠΝΕΕΤΑΙ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ. 
ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ Η ΙΔΕΑ ΤΟΥ ΟΤΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΑΜΕ ΜΙΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΑΔΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ?? Ε?? ΚΑΛΟ ΚΑΛΟ??
ΔΕ ΛΕΩ..ΛΑΜΒΑΝΟΥΝ ΧΩΡΑ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΟΜΑΔΩΝ ΑΥΤΩΝ,ΑΛΛΑ..ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ..ΜΑΚΙΑ ΜΑΚΙΑ!!
ΣΤΕΛΝΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ LIGHT ΦΙΛΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ..ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΥΠΟΔΙΑΛΥΤΙΚΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΤΟΥ ΣΥΣΤΑΤΙΚΟΥ ΤΗΣ ΑΓΑΠΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ!!!
ΤΙ reductil κΚΛΠ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΤΕ..ΔΕ ΠΙΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΛΕΩ!!!!

----------


## free_powered_ed

ΣΑΣ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟΚΥΡΙΑΚΟ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ, ΜΕ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΦΩΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ!


ΠΟΛΛΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΙΑΙΤΗΤΙΚΑ ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΜΙΚΡΟ ΚΑΡΔΟΥΛΙΝΙ 
ΚΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ Σ ΑΓΑΠΑΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΙΔΟΥΜΕ
ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΘΑΥΡΙΟ

----------


## τζενη_ed

ΕΧΩ ΕΜ ΕΣ ΕΝ !!!!!!
ΚΑΝΤΕ ΜΕ ΑΝΤ
ΙΦ ΓΙΟΥ ΓΟΥΙΣΣ
:-)

----------


## hopa

Τζενάρα πολύ γελάω μαζί σου..το Αγγλικό σου είναι όλα τα λεφτά.................Η μαμά μου έχει φροντιστήριο ξένων γλωσσών αν δεν ήταν η χιλιομετρική απόσταση στη μέση θα σου ζητούσα σίγουρα συνεργασία!

----------


## device

Ήταν πέρσι που έγραφα σε αυτό το ποστ. Ήμουν 63 κιλά και ήθελα να φτάσω στα 55. Τώρα είμαι 64,5 και δεν μπορώ να σταματήσω να τρώω. Ενώ είμαι έτοιμη να σκάσω από την υπερφαγία, τι κάνω; τρώω ένα γλυκό για επιδόρπιο. Δεν αντέχω άλλο τον εαυτό μου!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Device,


αυτό έχει συμβεί και συμβαίνει σε όλους μας. Ενώ έχουμε σκάσει κυριολεκτικά, συνεχίζουμε να τρώμε. Προσπάθησε να κάνεις μια νέα αρχή από αύριο. Ξεχώριζε τη δική σου μερίδα και τρώγε μόνο αυτή. Μη βάζεις πάνω στο τραπέζι πολλά φαγητά κι όταν τελειώνεις το γεύμα σου να σηκώνεσαι αμέσως από το τραπέζι και να ασχολείσαι με κάτι άλλο ώστε να μη σκέφτεσαι τι άλλο θα μπορούσες να φας. Εγώ π.χ. τρώω όσο πιο αργά μπορώ τη μερίδα μου και μετά σηκώνομαι και μαζεύω τα πιάτα.
Όλα διορθώνονται, μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. όχι από τη μια στιγμή στην άλλη βέβαια, αλλά σιγά-σιγά θα τα καταφέρεις να ελέγχεις τις ποσότητες που καταναλώνεις.


Καλή τύχη!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Device,

Συναισθηματική υπερφαγία...
Γλυκό:ανάγκη για επιβράβευση,για παρηγοριά,για χαλάρωση...
Υπάρχει μια σειρά αλληλεπιδράσεων της διατροφής και της ψυχολογικής μας διάθεσης
σε σχέση με τη βιολογία μας (βλ. σεροτονίνη,ντοπαμίνη...)
Αν βρούμε άλλους τρόπους ικανοποίησης των αναγκών μας,
τότε μένει μόνο η συνήθεια της τελετουργείας του φαγητού,
η οποία,ως μόνο τέτοια,ευκολότερα αποδομείται...
Οι διατροφολόγοι προτείνουν τροφές,που διατηρούν σε υψηλά επίπεδα την ινσουλίνη,
ενω οι ψυχολόγοι συνιστούν να βελτιώσουμε τη διάθεση μας.
Μακαρι να βρούμε τον τρόπο να ισορροπήσουμε ανάμεσα στις τόσες μας ανάγκες!
Μακάρι να πάψουμε να ντοπαριζόμαστε και να εξαρτιόμαστε από κάθε είδους ουσίες κι επιτέλους να βρούμε 
άλλες διόδους κατάκτησης της εσωτερικής μας ηρεμίας,της απόλαυσης,της χαράς και της αγάπης,που χρειαζόμαστε!
Μακάρι...

----------


## Dimitroola

ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΠΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ, ΤΟ ΠΙΟ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΝΤΟΠΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΙ ΜΑΣ ΩΘΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΥ..ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΒΟΗΘΑΕΙ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΟΧΙ. ΑΛΛΑ ΜΙΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ.

ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΦΙΛΙΚΑ, ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΜΠΝΕΥΣΩ Ή ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΝ.
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ!

----------


## un-happy

Εγώ προσπάθησα πολλές φορές να σκεφτώ τί είναι αυτό που με οδηγεί, στο ψυγείο, στα ντουλάπια και μετά στην τουαλέτα. Τις περισσότερες φορές όμως δε βρίσκω απάντηση και με προβληματίζει αυτό. Συνήθως απλά θέλω να καταβροχθίσω ότι βρώ μπροστά μου χωρίς να μπορώ να προσδιορίσω τί φταίει

----------


## smile002

εγω καταλαβα οτι οταν ειχα βουλιμικο το εκανα επειδη ηθελα να δημιουργησω τυψεις σε μενα ωστε το μυαλο να απασχοληθει κ να μη σκεφτεται τα αλλα μου αρνητικα συναισθηματα..κ μετα καταλαβα οτι ετρωγα ακομα πιο πολυ για να μπορω μετα να εχω το "¨ελευθερο" να τιμωρησω τον εαυτο μου πιο σκληρα, πιο πολυ με περισσοτερη αφαγια...κ να εχω το "δικαιωμα" να μου το κανω αυτο..καταλαβα οτι ηθελα να τιμωρησω τον εαυτο μου επειδη κατι με ενοχλουσε σε αυτον κ για καποιο λογο εψαχνα αφορμες να εκδηλωνω αυτη την αντιπαθεια (δ θελω να το πω μισος)...ομως το γιατι ηθελα να με τιμωρω (κ ισως θελω?) δεν το εχω βρει ακομα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αυτοτιμωρία, ΝΑΙ ,αλλά ΓΙΑΤΙ;
Ποιό είναι επιτέλους το τόσο φοβερό έγκλημα,που διαπράξαμε;
Και ΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ θα πληρώνουμε το τίμημα του;
Πρόκειται για ανάγκη αυτονομίας,απόλυτου ελέγχου,για τελειομανία...;
Ειλικρινά,δεν καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## Dimitroola

ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΣΚΕΠΤΙΚΟ ΤΟΥ ''ΟΛΑ Ή ΤΙΠΟΤΑ'' ΝΑΝΤΙΝ ΜΟΥ..''ΑΦΟΥ ΕΣΠΑΣΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΩΡΑ!!ΗΡΘΕ Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΟΣΜΟΥ!'' ΣΥΝΕΠΩΣ ΤΡΩΜΕ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΑΣΟΥΜΕ. 
ΑΝ-ΧΑΠΙ, ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΒΡΕΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ?
ΩΣΤΟΣΟ, ΧΑΜΟΓΕΛΑΚΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΣΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΑ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΑΠΩΘΕΙΣ 
΄ΤΑ ΑΡΝΗΣΕ? ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΞΕΧΑΣΕΙΣ? ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΟΙΧΕΣ ΛΥΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥΣ,ΔΕΝ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ?
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ..ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΥΡΙΩΣ ΠΟΙΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ.
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!

----------


## un-happy

Τί να πώ Δήμητρα μου. Κάποιες φορές το κάνω είτε για να αποθήσω κάποιες σκέψεις και κάποιες ελλείψης και κάποιες άλλες το κάνω για να μην κάνω αυτό που πρέπει (πχ διάβασμα). Τις περισσότερες φορές όμως δεν βρίσκω κανέναν απολύτως λόγω που με οδηγεί στην υπερφαγία. Κανέναν!!! Απλά θέλω να καταβροχθίσω τα πάντα. Νιώθω μια ηδονή καθώς τρώω!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Un happy,


μήπως υποσιτίζεσαι οπότε ο οργανισμός ξεσπάει κατά διαστήματα σε κρίσεις υπερφαγίας για να αναπληρώσει ενέργεια?
Τα ξέρεις για το φαύλο κύκλο δίαιτας-βουλιμίας έτσι?

----------


## Dimitroola

ΘΑ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΗΣΩ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΝΤΟΛΦΙΝ ΑΝ-ΧΑΠΥ ΜΟΥ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΤΣΑΤ,ΕΤΣΙ? ΑΛΛΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΣ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΗ ΤΑΣΗ( ΓΙΑΤΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΚΛΠ.) ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΕΖΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ. ΠΡΩΤΑ ΔΙΝΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΛΙΓΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ. ΚΑΙ ΟΛΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΓΥΡΙΖΟΥΝ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ. ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΔΕΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΤΗ ΛΕΞΗ ''ΠΡΕΠΕΙ'' ΒΡΙΣΚΩ ΣΥΝΩΝΥΜΕΣ. ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΑΣ ΣΤΗ ΠΙΕΣΗ,ΟΜΩΣ.

ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!

ΤΣΕΚΑΡΕ ΤΟ U2U ΣΟΥ.

----------


## un-happy

Όχι κορίτσια δεν υποσιτίζομαι. Μια φορά έκανα κάτι τέτοιο και ειλικρινά δεν το επιδίωξα, απλά ήρθε από μόνο του. Όταν δεν με πιάνει η μανία της υπερκατανάλωσης, απλά ακολουθώς συγκεκριμένο διαιτόλόγιο από το διαιτολόγο μου

----------


## Dimitroola

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ ΚΑΙ <<Δ Ε Ν>> ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## chocaholic

αχ δημητρα γιατι δεν εισαι καλα????????μη χανεις το κουραγιο και το θαρρος σου!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Dimitroola

XM..ΑΠΟ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ. ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΙΚΑ. ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΕΜΕΙΝΑ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ Γ_ _ _ _ Α ΠΑΛΙ. ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ. ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ ΤΩΝ ΕΝΤΟΣ ΜΟΥ, ΙΣΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΧΑΣΤΟΥΚΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΓΝΩΡΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΤΙ ΜΕΤΡΑΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ. ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΔΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΞΙΑ (ΣΩΜΑ,ΔΙΑΤΡΟΦΗ ΚΛΠ) ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΣΙΓΑΡΟ ΜΟΥ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΞΕΝΕΡΩΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΕΛΗΞΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ Ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΕΤΡΕΨΕ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ. ΚΑΘΕ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΑ ΓΛΥΚΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΠΙΚΡΑ. ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ..ΑΠΛΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΒΡΩ ΤΟ ΝΗΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΙΑ ΝΕΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΕΥΕΛΠΙΣΤΩΝΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΛΕΥΤΑΙΟ ΠΙΣΩΓΥΡΙΣΜΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ..ΧΑΛΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ..ΧΑΛΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΟΡΤΑΤΗ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΟΥΤΕ ΤΟ ''ΕΙΝΑΙ'' ΜΟΥ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΔΕΝ ΦΩΝΑΖΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΔΥΝΑΤΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΥΣΤΕΙ,ΧΑΝΟΜΑΙ ΜΕΣ ΤΗ ΒΟΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΠΡΟΣΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΚΟΥΣΟΥΝ.
ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΡΕΠΑΛΗ ΤΩΝ ΗΜΕΡΩΝ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δημητρούλα μου,δεν ξέρω τι σου συνέβη και έπεσες τόσο πολύ απόψε...
Αυτές τις στιγμές,που αφουγκραζόμαστε τον εαυτό μας,όλοι είμαστε μόνοι...
Ελπίζω αύριο να ξυπνήσεις μ'ανανεωμένη διάθεση και πιο ξεκαθαρισμένες σκέψεις... 
Αν θελήσεις να μιλήσεις,ξέρεις πού να με βρεις. Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Δημητρούλα μ...

Μετά από τόση σκέψη και έναν κάπως πιο "επιτηδευμένο" τρόπο έκφρασης, μπορώ να υποθέσω ότι έχεις επεξεργαστεί αρκετά την κατάσταση που βιώνεις.Οπότε μπορώ να φανταστώ ότι μάλλον είσαι και σε καλή θέση να τη διαχειριστείς με "σωστό" τρόπο.Δεν είμαστε τίποτα πρωτάρηδες στη φάση πια!Ρόδα είναι... 

Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη!

Επί του θέματος:Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος εκτός της "χειμερινής" μου οικίας ( για κάποιους φυλακή ) και βρίσκομαι σε φάση ψιλοκόπωσης.Παίζει να έχω κάνει και κάποια αλχημεία που δεν την έχω καταλάβει, αλλά τις επόμενες μέρες θα το κοιτάξω.

Η εξοχή είναι ωραία.Πλήρης ανθοφορία εδώ λέμε. :)

----------


## dolphin_ed

Δήμητρα,



Εδώ, μαζί σου. Κι εγώ πάτο έχω πιάσει. Μπες msn απόψε αν θέλεις. Μην το περνάς μόνη σου αυτό.

----------


## smile002

Δημητρα,
μην το περνας μονη σου...μοιρασου το, ειναι κομματι σου, ομως μονο με το να το μοιραστεις κ να το αντιμετωπισεις θα το βγαλεις σιγα σιγα...υπαρχουν κ θα υπαρξουν δυσκολες στιγμες..ναι αυτο ειναι δεδομενο κ πασιφανες στους περισσοτερους...ομως η αρχη εχει γινει...κ ειναι το ημισυ του παντος...κ οταν νιωθεις οτι χανεσαι, οτι δ υπαρχει πια πιο κατω να φτασεις...να ξερεις οτι μετα απο αυτο, η πολυποθητη αυτη μερα, το "αυριο" του καθενος, που με καθε τετοια μερα οπως η δικη σου χθες φανταζει ολο κ πιο μακρινο, στην πραγματικοτητα ειναι ενα βημα πιο κοντα...ο,τι δε μας σκοτωνει, μας κανει πιο δυνατους...κ οποιος μπει σε ολα αυτα, οποιος εχει επιθυμησει να γνωρισει τον εφιαλτη για να πειστει οτι υπαρχει, οποιος εν τελει τον μορφοποιησει, εχει τη δυναμη να βγει απο αυτο...οπως ειχε κ να μπει, ειναι μια αποφαση...ετσι δε λενε?κ μοιαζει τοσο ευκολο να το λες, "απο σημερα.....!".ομως καθε μερα μας φαινεται καποιες φορες οτι αποτελει μερικες φορες ενα νεο "σημερα", μια αρχη απο το 0 κ παλι...κ ομως καθε φορα ειναι διαφορετικη,αλλιως ειναι η πρωτη στιγμη που συνειδητοποιεις οτι κατι πρεπει να κανεις, κ αλλιως ενα πισωγυρισμα κ το ξεκινημα κ παλι...Δημητρα μου, μπορεις!!Θυμασαι τι μου ειπες?"Στη ζωη υπαρχουν πιο ομορφα πραγματα κ αξιοπροσεκτα απ την εμμονη μας με το φαϊ."Το ειπες κ το πιστευες, εστω για εκεινη τη στιγμη.Πιστεψε το λοιπον, κ θα δεις οτι μετα το φαϊ θα ειναι μια καθημερινη διαδικασια, που θα σου δινει τα εφοδια να απολαυσεις αυτα τα ομορφα κ αξιοπροσεκτα πραγματα..Μπορει να τα λεω ολα αυτα, κ να ευχομαι μια μερα να τα πιστεψω παλι κ εγω...γιατι (φυσικα) παλι ειχα πισωγυρισμα, κ ενω δεν το περιμενα οτι θα ξαναυπηρχε, ενω ολα ηταν οπως "επρεπε" να ειναι, τελικα παλι με ξαφνιασε ο μικρος μου εαυτος κ δυσαρεστα δυστυχως...παλι τον τιμωρησα, ισως να συνεχιζω κ αυτην τη στιγμη, ομως "απο αυριο....." 


Φιλακια Δημητρουλινα...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κι εγώ νόμιζα ότι δε θα ξαναείχα βουλιμικό. Όμως μετά από 1 μήνα και 1 εβδομάδα κι ενώ τα πήγαινα τόσο καλά ο εφιάλτης επέστρεψε και μάλιστα κράτησε χρόνο ρεκορ για' μένα. 5,5 μέρες!!! Συνήθως διαρκούσε 3 μέρες.
Νιώθω ότι δεν υπάρχει πιο πάτος για να τον πιάσω. Αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να πήρα και βάρος. Νιώθω ότι γύρισα στο μηδέν, ότι τόση προσπάθεια πήγε χαμένη. Θα έκανα τα πάντα για να γύριζα το χρόνο πίσω 1 εβδομάδα. Είναι λες και ζεις έναν εφιάλτη. Ξυπνάς το πρωί κι είναι ακόμα εκεί. Ξυπνάς το πρωί κι εύχεσαι να μην είχες ξυπνήσει.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΥΑ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΛΕΠΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΓΡΑΨΑ. ΠΡΩΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΑΔΙΚΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΚΟΝΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΟΛΟ ΤΑ ΧΙΛΙΟΜΕΤΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΧΩΡΙΖΟΥΝ. 
ΩΣΤΟΣΟ, ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΛΕΩ, ΙΣΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΤΑΔΟΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ! ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΤΡΙΗΜΕΡΟ, ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΙΣ ΑΝΤΟΧΕΣ ΜΟΥ. ΕΦΑΓΑ ΟΣΟ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΣΕ Ο,ΤΙ ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ. ΒΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ ΠΡΟ ΕΚΠΛΗΞΕΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΕΦΑΓΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΣΧΕΔΟΝ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ''ΣΧΕΔΟΝ'' ΤΟ ΛΕΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΓΩΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΛΥΚΑ ΚΑΙ Ο,ΤΙ ΤΡΑΒΟΥΣΕ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ ΜΟΥ ΜΕΣ ΤΟ Σ.Κ. ΕΝ ΤΕΛΕΙ ΧΘΕΣ ΓΥΡΙΣΑ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΝ ΕΚΔΡΟΜΗ ΤΟΥ Σ.Κ. ΚΑΙ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ,ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ.ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΟΓΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΑ ΤΗ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΤΡΩΓΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΙΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΗΤΑΝ 8 Η ΩΡΑ. ΚΑΙ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΥΝΕΒΗ ΧΘΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΤΥΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΗΣΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΑ ΛΟΓΩ ΗΜΕΡΑΣ. ΚΑΘΕ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΟ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΜΕΝΗ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΑΝ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ, ΟΧΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ. ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΑ ΠΗΓΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ.

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΚΑΘΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΑ ΕΥΧΟΜΕΝΗ ΠΙΣΤΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΑΣ!ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΙΣΩΣ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΔΩΣΕΙ ΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ..

ΥΓ: ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ Σ.Κ..ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝΘΙΣΜΕΝΑ!! ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ..ΚΑΤΙ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ ΟΜΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ?? ΟΕΟ??

----------


## un-happy

Γειά σας παιδιά!!!
Δημητρα μου γειά σου

Χαθήκαμε. Έλπειπα και γώ για το 3ημερο και έχασα κάθε επαφή. Χαίρομαι όμως που μέχρι να διαβάσω όλα οσα έγραψες είσαι ήδη καλύτερα. Μην ανησυχείς κούκλα μου και όλοι περνάμε από τέτοιου είδους κρίσεις. Αυτές είναι όμως που στο τέλος μας κάνουν πιο δυνατές.

Φιλιά σε όλους και να σκέφτεσται θετικά!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by Dimitroola_
> 
> 
> ΥΓ: ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΓΙΑ Σ.Κ..ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΛΑ ΑΝΘΙΣΜΕΝΑ!! ΥΠΕΡΟΧΑ..ΚΑΤΙ ΕΛΕΙΠΕ ΟΜΩ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ..ΤΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΑΓΕ?? ΟΕΟ??


Φαντάζομαι δεν ήταν το φαγητό, από αυτά που έγραψες. :) :) :)Αυτά τα καταραμένα κενά κάτι μας κάνουν... :)

Όλα θα πάνε καλά...

Φιλικά. :) :) :)


Εντός:Ο υποφαινόμενος είναι κάπως καλύτερα σήμερα αν και η σωματική κόπωση συνεχίζει να υπάρχει.Μου φαίνεται το έχω παραξηλώσει με όλα αυτά που κάνω και καμιά μέρα θα με βρουν τέζα σε κανα κήπο. :)

Που θα πάμε διακοπές λέμε; :) :) :)

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Οκ όχι στα καλύτερα του, ο υποφαινόμενος, αλλά προσπαθεί να μη νιώθει μόνιμα εκτός κύριας πορείας.Οι προσωρινές "παραδρομήσεις" δεν είναι και ολική εκτροπή.

Καλή μου συνέχεια.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.


Έχω μπει σ' έναν, κάποιον ρυθμό και νομίζω υπάρχουν ώρες που νομίζω πως είμαι ολότελα καλά όπως και παλαιότερα.

Δεν ξέρω...ίσως και να είμαι εντάξει, απλά η δύναμη της έξης είναι μεγάλη και πολλαπλασιάζεται στο θέμα των ΔΠΤ.

Ίσως πρέπει να προσθέσω νέα ενδιαφέροντα και μεγαλύτερες συγ( κινήσεις ) για να βοήθησω να με βοήθησει το μυαλό μου. :)

Είμαστε καλά λέμεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε εεεεεεε.

----------


## alalumaki

Τι καλά νέα....... ακούγεται εκπληκτικό το "Έχω μπει σ' έναν, κάποιον ρυθμό", όταν νοιώθω ότι ελέγχω τον εαυτό μου νοιώθω πραγματικά ευτυχισμένη. Κλεάνθη σου εύχομαι κάθε μέρα να είναι καλύτερη από την προηγούμενη.........

Καλή συνέχεια.......

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα.


Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος με νευρικό μου σύστημα να βρίσκεται σε μια έντονη φάση, τελευταίως.

Θα εκτονωθώ με τις υγιείς δραστηριότητες μου και - ελπίζω - όχι με το φαί. :)

----------


## smith

Μη φας Κλεάνθη!!!!

----------


## hopa

ειμαι μονιμως εκτος πορειας και συν καποια αλλα προβληματακια αισθανομαι σαν να ειμαι 90 χρονων και να μεγαλοδειχνω κι απο πανω..σκατα..

----------


## BLiSS

αντε ρε παιδια, ανεβειτε λιγο... καντε πραγματα που σας γεμιζουν, βρειτε καινουργιες ασχολιες, βγειτε περισσοτερο εξω.... 
προβληματα μια ζωη θα εχουμε, λετε και δεν τα ξερετε...!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλημέρα.


Είμαι σχετικά εντός πορείας, ενδεχομένως με νέες στάσεις στη διαδρομή, με νέα δρομολόγια και αντιδρομήσεις...

Ελπίζω σε ευχάριστα νέα στο άμεσο μέλλον...

Σας μερσώ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼντε,Κλεό! Γερά με τσαμπουκάααααα! :)

BLiSS,είναι βαθειά η κουταλιά και πνιγόμαστε! Βοήθειααααααα!

----------


## BLiSS

αφου ειναι κουταλια, αρα στο χερι μας ειναι να μην πνιγουμε :P 
και το κυριοτερο, αν κατι παει στραβα δεν απογογητευομαστε, ο αγωνας συνεχιζεται...

----------


## ant_ed

Καλημέρα,

έχω πολύ καιρό να μπώ στο forum. Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα σκέφτομαι το εξής: Είμαστε ό,τι πιστεύουμε ότι είμαστε. Βάζοντας ταμπέλες "είμαι βουλιμικός" δυσκολεύουμε απλά την κατάσταση και υιοθετούμε έναν τρόπο συμπεριφοράς από συνήθεια. Δεν ξέρω τί συνέβει αλλά εγώ ηρέμησα... Δεν λέω ότι δεν παθαίνω "βουλιμικά επεισόδια" αλλά είναι απλά επεισόδια γιατί μπορεί να συμβαίνουν δύο ή τρεις φορές το μήνα.... και δεν βγάζω τίποτα.... Πριν συνέβαιναν 3 με 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Με αυτό τον ρυθμό επεισοδίων δεν θεωρώ ότι είμαι βουλιμική ... ούτε κατά διάνοια. Απλά είμαι φυσιολογική, όπως ο άντρας μου κάποιες μέρες θα ανοίξει το ντουλάπι και θα κατεβάσει τη Μερέντα, έτσι και εγώ που και που ξεφεύγω. Υγειές και ίσως ωραίο.

Ξέρετε τί με βοήθησε εμένα! Θα φανεί εξωπραγματικό αλλά είναι η αλήθεια! Έχω χαμηλό σχετικά βάρος και ύψος και για να συντηρηθώ πρέπει να καταναλώνω 1700 με 1750 θερμίδες καθημερινά. (Μετράω πάντα θερμίδες και στο σπίτι υπολογίζω τις θερμίδες σε αυτά που μαγειρεύω). Λοιπόν... τρώω ό, τι ποθεί η καρδούλα μου, αλλά με μέτρο. Δηλαδή χτές έφαγα μιλφέιγ, προχτές ένα κανταϊφι, την Κυριακή καρυδόπιτα με παγωτό, σήμερα χαλβά δραπετσώνας κτλ. Μπορεί να μου κάτσει να φάω 2 σουβλάκια ή κρέπα, ποπ κορν ή πατατάκια. Απλά υπολογίζω να μη ξεφεύγω κατά πολύ από τις θερμίδες μου. Επίσης, μαγειρεύω φαγητά gourmet που λιγουρεύω από συνταγές προσέχοντας πόσα λιπαρά θα βάζω. Έτσι φέτος έχω ευχαριστηθεί μακαρονάδες, παγωτά, γλυκά, πίτσες (σπιτικές) και ό,τι άλλο μπορείτε να φανταστείτε.

Γίνεται; Ε λοιπόν γίνεται. Παχαίνουμε γιατί τσιμπάμε. Αν οργανωμένα τρως συγκεκριμένες ποσότητες από αυτά που σε κάνουν ευτυχισμένη τότε πάει περίπατο η βουλιμία. Παράδειγμα: 6 κράκερ που σαβουριάζουμε σε λίγα λεπτά από νευρικότητα έχουν 300 θερμίδες ή δύο μεγάλες φέτες ψωμί/ αντί αυτών = 270 ένα παστέλι φιστικιού, 350 ένα κρουασάν με μαστίχα, 400 ένα κομμάτι καρυδόπιτα, 400 70 γρ. χαλβά, 300 μια ομελέτα περιποιημένη με 2 αυγά, 250 μια φρουτοσαλάτα με μέλι και μυζήθρα κτλ.

ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΘΑΙΝΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΑ ΕΠΕΙΣΟΔΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΕΡΟΥΣΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΥ, ΤΟΥ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΣΤΙΜΟΥ ΦΑΓΗΤΟΥ, ΤΗ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΡΩΕΙ Ο ΑΝΤΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ, ΤΙ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΤΡΩΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑΥΜΑΖΑ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΟΥΣ "ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ". ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΧΝΗ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΥΜΑΣΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΤΕΧΝΗΣ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΤΟ ΓΕΥΕΤΑΙ. ΑΜΑ ΓΕΜΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΜΕ ΣΑΒΟΥΡΑ ΤΟ ΣΤΟΜΑΧΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΧΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΕΚΛΕΠΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΩΡΑΙΟΥ. ΠΛΕΟΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΩ "ΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ", ΝΑ ΔΟΚΙΜΑΖΩ ΝΕΕΣ ΓΕΥΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΠΟΥΚΙΑ ΜΟΥ.

Σας έπρηξα αλλά νιώθω ότι γνωρίζω μια εντελώς νέα εμπειρία στη ζωή μου... Υπάρχει τελικά ευχαρίστηση ουσιαστική και αληθινή στο φαγητό και δεν είναι κάτι προορισμένο να μας γεμίζει τύψεις και να καταστρέφει την εικόνα μας.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by ant_
> Υπάρχει τελικά ευχαρίστηση ουσιαστική και αληθινή στο φαγητό και δεν είναι κάτι προορισμένο να μας γεμίζει τύψεις και να καταστρέφει την εικόνα μας.


...Ευχαρίστηση...Απόλαυση....Τ ελευταία πολύ συχνά τις ακούω αυτές τις λέξεις....Ίσως θα'πρεπε να τις ψάξω σε κανένα λεξικό....

----------


## dolphin_ed

Νομίζω ότι αυτή την περίοδο, με αφορμή τις διακοπές μπορούμε να γευτούμε όλες τις καλοκαιρινές απολαύσεις με μέτρο. Δίνοντας πάντα τη δική μας μάχη για να μη ξεφύγουμε βέβαια...
Μακάρι να μπορούσα να σκεφτώ κι εγώ όπως κι εσύ Ant...Θα το επιχειρήσω πάντως από αρχές Αυγούστου που θα πάω διακοπές.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους!!


Από σήμερα ξεκινάνε οι διακοπές μου. Το απόγευμα φεύγω για το εξοχικό μου όπου βέβαια δε θα έχω πρόσβαση στο internet. Θα ξαναμπώ με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να διαβάσω νέα σας.
Εύχομαι σε όλους καλές και ξένοιαστες διακοπές. Μακάι να μας πάνε όλα καλά και όπως τα περιμένουμε.


Φιλιά!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Καλησπέρα και καλά να είμαστε.


Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος και βρίσκομαι περιμετρικά και παράλληλα του φαύλου κύκλου.Δε θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξει ώθηση που θα με βάλει...μέσα.


Οψόμεθα λίγο φως...και όχι άλλο σκότος.

----------


## Dimitroola

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΛΕΑΝΘΗ ΜΟΥ. 
ΑΦΟΥ ΒΑΔΙΖΕΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ ΑΥΤΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΓΝΟΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΒΑΔΙΖΕΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ. ΕΠΕΙΤΑ ΚΑΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΗ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΘΕΤΗ ΚΑΤΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΠΙΣΩ..
ΠΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΟΥ: ''ΣΕ ΧΑΙΡΕΤΩ ΦΑΥΚΕ ΚΥΚΛΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΟΚΥΨΩ ΣΤΙΣ ΔΕΛΕΑΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΘΩ''..
ΞΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΕΥΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΠΑΛΙΟΤΕΡΑ. 

ΤΙ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΕΣ? ΝΑ ΣΥΝΑΝΑΣΤΡΑΦΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥ? ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΘΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΠΟΦΥΓΕΙΣ? ΑΝ ΝΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ?
ΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΟΗΘΟΥΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ?
ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΣΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ?

ΚΑΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ. ΜΗ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ. ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΣΤΑ ΕΜΠΟΔΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΡΕΙΑΣ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΡΕΙΑ.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Γεια σου κι εσένα!

Όντας κάποια έτη μέσα στο πρόβλημα έχω συνηθίσει τώρα πια να έχω διάφορες κρίσεις αυτοπροσδιορισμού του τύπου: << Τι είμαι;Που πάω;Τι κάνω;Πόσο άσχημα είναι όλα; κτλ >>,οπότε μπορώ να πω, ότι έχω βρει και απαντήσεις όλον αυτόν τον καιρό της <<ενδοσκόπησης >>.

Σήμερα σκέφτομαι εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα αλλά με την ίδια ένταση.Θα δείξει...


Σ'ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον και την απάντηση σου!Καλή προσπάθεια να έχουμε.Φιλάκια. :)

Φιλικά.

----------


## KARAMELITSA2

AGAPITE KLEANTHI!!!

nomizo oti o kriseis autes pou perigrafis tis endoskopisis diladi den einai aparaitita kati kako ego mesa apo to provlima auto gnorisa kalitera ton eauto mou ta thelo mou auta pou me disarestoun to thema einai apo ti stigmi pou tha ginei auto na adrakseis tin eukairia kai na arxiseis na diorthoneis osa de saresoun ego auto kano to teleutaio kairo kai eimai se poli kalo dromo.oti me disarestei i de maresei to dioxno apo ti zoi mou makria poli makria na mi me epireazei kai pros to paron to olo peirama paei kala!!!

filika!!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος με διάθεση ομοιάζουσα του καιρού, ήτοι,διαγράφω πάλι μια μαλ....μένη πορεία σε τεντωμένο σκοινί.
Αυτές οι αμφιταλαντεύσεις με ζαλίζουν...Πότε μου 'ρχεται να πέσω,πότε στέκομαι όρθιος, πότε χοροπηδάω σαν τρελός.

Πολλή αμφιθυμία,πάρα πολλή...Τόση που στο τέλος αναρωτιέμαι αν έχω διάθεση,καν...

Ελπίζουμε... ( ; )

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τι σου συνέβη Kleanthi? Τι σου χάλασε την ισορροπία? Μια χαρά παιδί είσαι. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Σκέψου αυτό που λέμε...ρόδα είναι...Είναι Σβκ, έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο για τους εαυτούς μας. Ας μην τον ξοδεύουμε σε αρνητικές σκέψεις.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Τι σου συνέβη Kleanthi? Τι σου χάλασε την ισορροπία? Μια χαρά παιδί είσαι. Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Σκέψου αυτό που λέμε...ρόδα είναι...Είναι Σβκ, έχουμε περισσότερο χρόνο για τους εαυτούς μας. Ας μην τον ξοδεύουμε σε αρνητικές σκέψεις.


Κούκλα, τα συνήθη.Μεγάλες εναλλαγές στη διάθεση.Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.Και δεν είμαι μια χαρά παιδί.Ούτε και όλοι μας εδώ είμαστε και μια χαρά έ; ;)

----------


## glwssou

εχεις απολυτο δικιο.. κ εμενα η διατροφολογος μου αυτο μ χε πει..
να θετω στοχους για τν καθε μερα χωριστα κ οχι μακροπροθεσμα..
πραγματικα μπραβο στν κοπελα που καταφερε χωρις επεισοδιο εναμισι μηνα.. πραγματικα σου ευχομαι να συνεχισεις να τα πηγαινεις τοσο κλα.. εγ αυτό τον καιρό εχω τουλάχιστον 2-3 μέρες βουλιμικες τν εβδομαδα.. πλυ άσχημα δλδ.. ελπιζω για ολους μας τα καλυτερα...

----------


## zaira_ed

Καλημέρα σε όλους σας και να είστε καλά.

Διαβαζοντας τα παραπάνω "ξαναθυμήθηκα" το καιρό που κατάφερα να μείνω "καθαρή" απο βουλιμικές - ανορεκτικές κρίσεις και χωρίς ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ εμετούς για 3!!!!!!!!!!! μήνες. 

Τα θετικά της καταστάσης είναι:
1. Το καλό ήταν ότι η αυτοπεποίηθηση μου "ανέβηκε" γιατί είχα πια καταφέρει το ακατόρθωτο!
2. Ακόμα και τώρα έχω ένα σημείο αναφοράς για να θυμάμαι και να λέω στον ευατό μου : αφού τα κατάφερες τότε μπορείς να τα ξανακαταφέρεις.

Τα αρνητικά της καταστάσης είναι:
1. Η αυτοπεποίηθηση μου μετά έπιασε πάτο γιατί δεν κατάφερα να "κρατήσω" το να μην έχω κρίσεις. Από τότε με λέω συχνά άχρηστη (καλά όχι ότι πρίν δεν με έλεγα, απλά μετά είχα ακόμα έναν παραπάνω λόγο!!!)
2. Βρε παιδιά αυτό που θυμάμαι πολύ έντονα απο αυτή τη "χρυσή" περίοδο είναι η αγωνία μου μην τυχόν και ξαναπέσω μην τυχόν και ξανακάνω εμετούς μην τυχόν και ξαναφάω τρελά κλπ.

ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΜΙΑ ΖΩΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΑ ΦΟΒΑΜΑΙ

Βαρέθηκαν να ζώ με το φόβο πως θα είναι η επόμενη ώρα, μέρα, βδομάδα, μήνας.....
Μια ζωή μέσα στο φόβο για το αύριο. Πως θα τα βγάλω πέρα την άλλη στιγμή, ή μάλλον θα τα βγάλω πέρα; Πως θα καταφέρω να μη πάθω κρίση; Πως θα καταφέρω να μη κάνω εμετούς; κλπ.
Δε περνάει η ζωή με τόση αγωνία για τα πάντα. Αυτό που αναρωτιέμαι είναι τι έχουν ή τι δεν έχουν εκείνες οι μέρες που είμαι καλά; Τι μου λείπει τις άλλες μέρες; Τις "σκοτεινές";;; 

Μετά το πάσχα πέρασα κάποιο διάστημα 3-4 μηνών που ήμουν καλά και όταν με ρώταγε η ψυχοθεραπευτρια μου "τι είναι αυτό που σε κάνει να περνάς καλά;" ξέρετε τι της απανταγα; Δε ξέρω και δε θέλω να το ψάξω αυτή τη στιγμή!Μου αρκεί που περνάω καλά. Θέλω απλά να το ζήσω γιατί συνήθως είναι αναλαμπή!

Παραμιλάω ε;....Και για οποιον δεν το κατάλαβε είμαι στις "σκοτεινές" μου μέρες!!!
Αντε πάλι στο βλαμένο κύκλο και στη προσπάθεια να βγώ απο τη ρουφήχτρα που προσπαθεί να με ρουφήξει και εγώ πρέπει να βρώ τρόπο να μη πέσω πιο βαθειά και να καταφέρω να βγώ!!!

----------


## glwssou

σε κτλβαινω απολυτα... κ εγ το ιδιο εχω παθει τωρα.. απο τν ιουλιο ειχα επεισοδιο καθε 7μερες κ μου κρατουσε για 2 μερες συνηθως... τωρα τ σεπτεμβρη με επιανε πιο συχνα... προχθες ήταν η 4η συνεχομενη βουλιμικη μερα μ.. προσπαθω να χασω κιλα απο περσι τν απριλη κ με τα βουλιμικα π παθαινω δν μπορω με τπτ να κατεβω κατω απ τ 60 κιλα.. απο χθες εκνα παλι μια αρχη( οπως καθε φορα)... φοβαμαι πολυ.. θελω τοσο πολυ να ειμαι κλα για πολυ καιρο... μακαρι ολο αυτο να τελειωσει συντομα...........

----------


## bouliana

καλά κλεάνθη έχεις πολύ γούστο. είσαι πολύ ποιητικός μεσα από το δράμα σου. θα έλεγα εκφραστικός ποιητικός γλαφυρός θεατρικός κ πολυ τσαχπίνης.χιχιχι. ελα μωρέ μια χαρά είμαστε όλοι εδω πέρα.εχουμε τις ψυχολογικές λακούβες μας, τα ψυχοσωματικουπαρξιακά μας θέματα αλλά θάρθει ασπρη μέρα κ για εμας. θα γυρίσει ο τροχός θα αδυνατίσει κ ο βουλιμικός.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τρία ζήτω στη bouliana για το αισόδοξο μήνυμά της!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by bouliana_
> καλά κλεάνθη έχεις πολύ γούστο. είσαι πολύ ποιητικός μεσα από το δράμα σου. θα έλεγα εκφραστικός ποιητικός γλαφυρός θεατρικός κ πολυ τσαχπίνης.χιχιχι. ελα μωρέ μια χαρά είμαστε όλοι εδω πέρα.εχουμε τις ψυχολογικές λακούβες μας, τα ψυχοσωματικουπαρξιακά μας θέματα αλλά θάρθει ασπρη μέρα κ για εμας. θα γυρίσει ο τροχός θα αδυνατίσει κ ο βουλιμικός.


Σ΄ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.Κι εσύ έχεις έναν τρόπο να τα γράφεις με χιούμορ και τσαχπίνικα. :)

Και για να επανέλθουμε:

Ο υποφαινόμενος ευρίσκεται σε διατροφική κατάσταση οριακά ελεγχόμενη.

Νέα δεδομένα έχουν παρουσιαστεί και πιθανολογώ πως αυτό συνεπάγεται και πρόσθετο φόβο...Φόβο για τη διατροφή,φόβο για τη συναναστροφή, φόβο για...ολα; γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρρρρρρρρ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σε τι κατάσταση διατελεί ο αγαπημένος υποφαινόμενος αυτήν την περίοδο;
Πώς χειρίζεται τους πρόσθετους επικείμενους φόβους του;

----------


## device

Τήρησα το χτεσινό πρόγραμμα μια χαρά. Μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι καλά μιας και τα κιλά άρχισαν να πέφτουν ...αλλά... το βράδυ, χωρίς καν να έχω ξυπνήσει κανονικά, σαν υπνοβάτης πήγα στο ψυγείο και άρπαξα ένα γλυκακι από τη χτεσινή βάφτιση το οποίο και καταβρόχθησα!!! Αυτό παλιά δεν το έκανα. Τι διάολο μήπως κάνω βήματα προς τα πίσω και τζάμπα χαίρομαι?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Device,

ακόμα και τα βήματα που μας φαίνονται προς τα πίσω στην πραγματικότητα είναι προσ όφελος μας διότι μετά από κάθε ''αματία'' παίρνουμε κι ένα δίδαγμα και την επόμενη φορά προσπαθούμε να αποφεύγουμε τα ίδια λάθη. Η διατροφική πειθαρχία είμαι δύσκολο να επιτευχθεί και θέλει χρόνο...ειδικά όταν στο ψυγείο υπάρχουν γλυκάκια...χα χα! Συνέχισε το πρόγραμμά σου και μη μασάς!

----------


## device

Μια νέα μέρα ξεκίνησε! Είμαι στα πρόθυρα της υπερκόπωσης, αλλά δεν έκανα ατασθαλείες χτες! 1 μικρό γεύμα κάθε 2- ώρες. 1 μήλο,1/2 μπανάνα,1 γιαουρτάκι, 2 τοστάκια, μπόλικη τσιπούρα με μπόλικη σαλάτα και ήδη σημείωσα μείον! τώρα θα πρέπει να με μαλώσω γιατί ενώ ξύπνησα από τος 6 δεν έχω φάει ακόμα πρωινο :(. Αλλά θα σπεύσω!!! Πάντως είμαι καλά!

----------


## device

Πέρασαν 4 μέρες και ακόμα στα ίδια κιλά (για την ακρίβεια πήρα 100 gr!). Τι στο διάολο! Αλλά εγώ έχω πεισμώσει. Θα φτάσω το στόχο μου ακόμα και είναι να χάνω μισό κιλό το μήνα!!! Σε δυο χρόνια όπως και να χει (στη χειρότερη περίπτωση) θα είμαι στα κιλά που θέλω!

----------


## device

και μετά από την τσατίλα που δεν χάνω κιλό τις τελαυταίες μέρες έρχεται ο μπαμπάς μου (πολύ μετρημένος άνθρωπος- και ειδικά στο κοπλιμέντα) και μου λέει ότι τις τελευταίες 2-3 μέρες πρέπει να χω χάσει 2 κιλάκια!!! τελικά μήπως η ζυγαριά είναι αναξιόπιστη για μικρές μεταβολές;

----------


## kwstas_ed

εμπιστευσου την γνωμη του μπαμπα σου, μεγαλος ανθρωπος ειναι, θα κοβει το ματι του :) well done!

----------


## kat201161

πολλές φορές μου έχει συμβεί να μην τρώω για μέρες, η ζυγαριά να μην το παίρνει χαμπάρι, ωστόσο να μου λένε στη δουλειά πως έχω χάσει. Και να το νοιώθω κι εγώ στα ρούχα μου! Και ξαφνικά, σε άσχετο χρόνο, μέρες μετά, δύο κιλά κάτω η ζυγαριά. Υπομονή και ...στοχοπροσήλωση!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by kat201161_
> Υπομονή και ...στοχοπροσήλωση!


 :) "Στοχοπροσήλωση!" Γλωσσοπλάστρια μου,εσύ!

----------


## device

Αργά αργά τα χάνω τα κιλά... γραμμάριο - γραμμάριο. Είμαι καλύτερα όμως. Εχω μια αισιοδοξία και αυτοπεποίθηση που πριν 2 βδομάδες ούτε την φανταζόμουν. +ότι βελτιώνεται και η φυσική μου κατάσταση, πριν λίγο έκανα 10 km στο διάδρομο (εκ των οποίων το 1.5 ήταν τρέξιμο).

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μια μαθαρονοδρόμος στην παρέα μας!
Μπράβο,device!Keep up the good work!

----------


## hopa

device 10 χμ είναι πάρα πολλά . . . έκανα και εγώ τέτοια χαζά και μετά βαριόμουν και τα παρατούσα ... μόλις τώρα μιλούσα με τον διαιτολόγο μου και μου έλεγε οτι το ιδανικό εινα 30 λεπτά τη μέρα.Η απόφαση δική σου ..

----------


## ginger_ed

Kαλησπέρα! Έίμαι καινούργια στο site. Γραφίστρια στο επάγγελμα, παντρεμένη, χωρίς παιδιά. 

Πάντα υποψιαζόμουν ότι είμαι βουλιμική, κάθε χρόνο είμαι πλέον τουλάχιστον δυο φορές 7 κιλά πάνω - κάτω. Δηλαδή παίρνω 7 κιλά, τα ξαναχάνω, τα ξαναπαίρνω κ.ο.κ. Δεν ήταν πάντα έτσι. Στα 16 μου πέρασα από μια φάση ανορεξίας για κανένα δυο χρόνια. Με πρόσεξαν πολύ όμως οι γονείς μου. Παρότι τότε δεν ήταν γνωστός ο όρος "νευρική ανορεξία", με ψυλλιάστηκαν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά και με κυνηγούσαν μέχρι που το ξεπέρασα. Από τα 18 μου αυτή η ιστορία με τα σκαμπανεβάσματα του βάρους ξεκίνησε με 2-3 κιλά, μετά με 4 και τώρα, 35 ετών, είμαι στα 7-8. Γνώριζα ότι έχω διατροφικό πρόβλημα αλλά μόλις σήμερα που έπεσα κατά τύχη πάνω στο site βεβαιώθηκα ότι πραγματικά είμαι βουλιμική.

Με ύψος 1,67 αισθάνομαι καλά στα 53-54 κιλά. Για να καταφέρω να φτάσω σ' αυτό το βάρος, κάνω κατά καιρούς κάθε είδους δίαιτα, από atkins, με φρούτα και λαχανικά, δίαιτες που βρίσκω στο internet, μέχρι και σε διαιτολόγο πήγα πέρυσι και μου έδωσε μια φοβερή διατροφή (που ήθελε βέβαια πολύ πειθαρχία - ζύγισμα τροφών κλπ). Εμετούς δεν κάνω, κατά καιρούς όμως χρησιμοποιώ καθαρτικά, όταν αισθάνομαι πολύ φουσκωμένη.

Τι κι αν τα κάνω όλα αυτά όμως... Μόλις φτάσω 53-54 την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα αρχίζω να τα καταστρέφω όλα. Σήμερα είμαι 62 κιλά, είναι η πρώτη φορά που τόσο κοντά στις γιορτές είμαι σ' αυτό το άθλιο βάρος... Δεν μου κάνουν τα ρούχα μου, παρά μόνο ένα φόρεμα, δυο τρεις μπλούζες κι ένα τζην ελαστικό! Όπως καταλαβαίνετε έχω κουραστεί πολύ με όλα αυτά. Η ψυχολογία μου είναι πεσμένη, αφού αισθάνομαι ότι δεν είμαι ικανή να ελέγξω τον εαυτό μου...

Παίρνω κουράγιο που σας διαβάζω, και είμαι έτοιμη να ξεκινήσω να ελέγχω τη διατροφή μου με σκοπό να φτάσω στα κανονικά κιλά μου για τελευταία φορά. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να ξεφύγω από αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο που τόσο μου κοστίζει ψυχολογικά. Αλήθεια, έχει συμβουλευτεί κάποιος από εσάς με ανάλογο πρόβλημα ψυχολόγο? Παίζει να υπάρχουν ψυχολογικά αίτια (βαθύτερα από τις ανασφάλειες που έχει κάθε φυσιολογικός άνθρωπος ως ενός σημείου) γι' αυτή την ιστορία, έτσι δεν είναι?

----------


## device

Σε ευχαριστώ NADINE! Είναι καιρός τώρα που κάνω 30' τη μέρα απλά τις Κυριακές σιγά-σιγά αυξάνω τα χιλιόμετρα γιατί σχεδιάζω να τρέξω σε ένα δρόμο υγείας την ʼνοιξη και θα είναι μεταξύ 15 και 20 χιλιομέτρων. Το όνειρό μου είναι κάποια στιγμή να τερματίσω σε μαραθώνιο ακόμα και αν είναι να κάνω χρόνο 8 ώρες!

ginger καλώς ήρθες! Κάπως έτσι είμαστε πολλοί εδώ! Θα δεις ότι δεν είσαι η μόνη! Και αυτό με τη σειρά του θα σου δώσει το απαραίτητο κουράγιο και τη δύναμη να συνεχίσεις σε νέα βάση. Εγώ χρόνο με το χρόνο ανεβαίνω 2 κιλά π.χ. παίρνω 6 - χάνω 4 ξαναπαίρνω 7 χάνω 5. Ολο αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα ψυχοφθόρο, αλλά τώρα έχω πείσμα και δεν κάνω διαιτα αλλά διατροφή. Δεν μετράω τα επιτεύγματα τόσο με τα κιλά που χάνω αλλά με τις μέρες που κρατάω το πρόγραμμα αυτό. Θα προσπαθήσω να το κρατήσω για πάντα γιατί δεν είναι στερητική. Κάθε μέρα που έχω ένα πρόγραμμα διατροφής και τρώω σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του οργανισμού μου και όχι σύμφωνα με τα ψυχολογικά μου αδιέξοδα είναι για μένα κερδισμένη μέρα. Σήμερα κλείνω τις 15 μέρες. Να τις χιλιάσω!!! (και λίγο λέω...)

----------


## NADINE_ed

ginger,καλώς μας ήρθες!
Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο τα 62 κιλά για γυναίκα στα 35 της,ύψους 1.67 είναι "άθλιο βάρος",αλλά αφού έτσι το εκλαμβάνεις...οκ
Από τη στιγμή που 20 χρόνια τώρα σε ταλαιπωρεί τόσο πολύ το θέμα του βάρους σου για μια διακύμανση μάξιμουμ 7-8 κιλών,
νομίζω ότι όντως θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να συνεργαστείς με κάποιον ψυχολόγο.Φαντάζομαι μόνο αυτό δεν έχεις κάνει...
Μπορεί ν'ανακαλύψεις πράγματα για σένα που θα σε βοηθήσουν επιτέλους να απεμπλακείς απ'όλο αυτό!Καλή σου δύναμη!

----------


## may_ed

ειμαι η may και ειμαι καλα..μετα απο πολυυυυυυ ψαξιμο,σημερα αρχισα την ατκινς.το εψαξα αρκετα,πηρα γνωμες,ειδα ιστοριες ανθρωπων και ειμαι αποφασισμενη..μακαρι να λειτουργησει και για μενα αυτη η διατροφη..

----------


## ginger_ed

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το καλωσόρισμα και τις συμβουλές! Εύχομαι σε όλους καλή επιτυχία στις προσπάθειές σας! 

Όντως ένας ψυχολόγος ίσως να μπορούσε να βοηθήσει μιας και είναι πολλά τα προβληματάκια γύρω από αυτό το θέμα (φοβερές ανασφάλειες, μια σχετική έλλειψη αυτοεκτίμησης, μεγάλες διακυμάνσεις στη διάθεση και άλλα πολλά...). Έχω κι ένα θέμα με το αλκοόλ, δηλαδή χρειάζομαι ένα δυο ποτάκια το βραδάκι σπίτι για να χαλαρώσω, χώρια από τα ποτά του σαββατοκύριακου, κι αυτό επιβαρύνει την όλη ιστορία του βάρους...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Νομίζω ότι 1-2 ποτηράκια κρασιού τη μέρα είναι μέσα στα επιτρεπτά όρια της μεσογειακής διατροφής και μάλιστα κάνουν και καλό. Ειδικότερα το κόκκινο κρασί.

----------


## device

άλλη μια μέρα που είμαι καλά και ολοένα και πιο αισιόδοξη. Το ποτό το έχω κόψει εδώ και κανα μήνα (έπινα όσο κι εσύ το βράδυ και υποθέτω και για τους ίδιους λόγους). Για τις γυναίκες τα 2 ποτήρια την ημέρα είναι πολύ. Νομίζω πως ειναι 2-3 τη βδομάδα φυσιολογικό. Και το έκοψα με τη βοήθεια της γυμναστικής. Μαζί με τον ιδρώτα ένιωθα ότι έφευγαν τα άγχη μου, ο θυμός, οι ανασφάλειες. 

Τώρα, όσο κι αν φαίνεται ότι απέχω από το στόχο μου, θεωρώ ότι είμαι καλά. Δεν ντρέπομαι πια για τα κιλά μου, δεν ντρέπομαι να πω ότι προσέχω τη διατροφή μου και όχι ούτε το κωλογλυκάκι θα πάρω από ντροπή, ούτε θα φάω την πίτσα άμα δεν τη θέλω. Δεν ξέρω αν το έχει νιώσει κανείς αλλά ντρεπόμουν να πω ότι προσέχω τη διατροφή μου επειδή είχα παραπανίσια κιλά! Λες και μόνο οι αδύνατες έχουν δικαίωμα στη διαιτα! Όπως και να χει άλλη μια μέρα χωρίς βουλημικό- άλλη μια κερδισμένη μέρα. 

Παρατήρησα και το εξής: χτες κατά τις 12 θεώρησα ότι έπρεπε να φάω το δεκατιανό μου. Αφού είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, είπα να φάω ένα τοστάκι. Μόλις το έφαγα ένιωθα σαν να ήθελα άλλα 5 για να χορτάσω! Και πραγματικά έτσι είμαι, θέλω μεγάλες ποσότητες για να αισθανθώ κορεσμό. Αλλά αν το αγνοήσω για 10-15 λεπτά τότε και μόνο τότε νώθω τον κορεσμό. 

Μια νέα μέρα ξεκινά! Καλημέρα σε όλους!

----------


## ginger_ed

Συγχαρητήρια device! Λοιπόν εχτές έφαγα προσεκτικά (αν και λίγο παραπάνω από το φυσιολογικό) και ήπια μόνο δυο ποτηράκια κρασί με σόδα. Αποφάσισα να σταματήσω να πίνω αν δεν είναι μια εξαιρετική περίσταση για ένα (δηλ αν δεν είμαι έξω, αν δεν είμαι με φίλους ή με τον καλό μου και περνάω καλά). Βέβαια έρχονται δύσκολες μέρες ενόψει γιορτών...

----------


## τζενη_ed

εγω εχω σταματησει να πινω εντελως
γιατι το ενα εφερνε τ αλλο και κατεληγα να εγω πιει τ αντερα μου

----------


## dolphin_ed

Βασικά εγώ δεν πίνω πολύ. Πίνω όταν βγαίνω δηλ. 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα από ένα ποτήρι κρασί. Απλά νομίζω ότι τελικά το αλκοολ φέρνει λιγούρα αν δεν έχεις φάει πριν.

----------


## ginger_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> Απλά νομίζω ότι τελικά το αλκοολ φέρνει λιγούρα αν δεν έχεις φάει πριν.


NAi, σωστά. Φαντάσου εγώ που πίνω και ουίσκυ...

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> Παρατήρησα και το εξής: χτες κατά τις 12 θεώρησα ότι έπρεπε να φάω το δεκατιανό μου. Αφού είμαι εκτός Αθηνών, είπα να φάω ένα τοστάκι. Μόλις το έφαγα ένιωθα σαν να ήθελα άλλα 5 για να χορτάσω! Και πραγματικά έτσι είμαι, θέλω μεγάλες ποσότητες για να αισθανθώ κορεσμό. Αλλά αν το αγνοήσω για 10-15 λεπτά τότε και μόνο τότε νώθω τον κορεσμό.


Αυτό ισχύει...ο εγκέφαλος χρειάζεται χρόνο για να μας στείλει την εντολή ότι χορτάσαμε και δε θέλουμε άλλο να φάμε,
αλλά εμείς εντωμεταξύ συνεχίζουμε το φαγητό μας,λαμβάνοντας έτσι περιττές θερμίδες...
Αυτός είναι και ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που οι γιατροί συνιστούν να μασάμε πολλές φορές κάθε μπουκιά
ώστε να καθυστερούμε χρονικά τη διαδικασία του φαγητού.
Επίσης ο δικός μου σαν ένα ακόμη κολπάκι μου είπε πριν φάω να πίνω κανα δυό ποτήρια νερό 
και να κάνω και κάποιες 9γύρω στις δέκα)καλές εισπνοές-εκπνοές...

----------


## device

Ξεκινάει μια ωραία μέρα! Ζυγίστηκα και διαπίστωσα ότι έχασα 800gr!!! Να'ναι ο αέρας της επαρχίας που ήμουν χτες και προχτες, να ναι ότι προπονούμαι συστηματικά; Οπου και να οφείλεται είμαι χαρούμενη και πιο πολύ χαρούμενη επειδή έχω κρατήσει μια διατροφή 17 μέρες. Ο στόχος μου πλέον δεν έιναι να χάσω κιλά άμεσα. Είμαι καλά κι εδώ που είμαι, αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι να κρατήσω τη διατροφή μου αυτή για όσο το δυνατό μεγαλύτερο διάστημα χωρίς βουλημικό. Να σπάσω το προηγούμενο ρεκόρ μου των 3 μηνών.

----------


## NADINE_ed

device,
το'χεις πιάσει το νόημα!Και η απώλεια βάρους είναι απλά η συνέπεια...
Είμαι πολύ αισιόδοξη για το ρεκόρ σου!Καλή συνέχεια,κούκλα μου!

----------


## reaki

Μπραβο device!Μου δινεις κουραγιο να ελπιζω πως υπαρχει φως στο τουνελ..καποτε να ειμαι συνεπης στο προγραμμα για τοσο πολυ καιρο....Σε θευμαζω για τη δυναμη που δειχνεις και φανταζομαι οσα κατορθωνεις τονωνουν την αυτοπεποιθηση σου..Μπραβο!Αντε να παρουμε σειρα και οι υπολοιποι!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Device,


είσαι φοβερή!!! 3 μήνες χωρίς βουλιμικό είναι άθλος! Εμένα το δικό μου ρεκόρ είναι 1 μήνας και 1 εβδομάδα. Μπράβο σου! Σίγουρα θα έρθει η στιγμή που θα το σπάσεις κι αυτό το ρεκόρ. Σύντομα εύχομαι.
Καλή σου συνέχεια!

----------


## device

Αφού έφαγα το μεσημεριανό μου (μια κανονική μερίδα και μια σαλάτα) συνέχισα να πεινάω. Λέω "κάτσε και θα σου περάσει". Αμ δε!!! Μετά απ'ο 3 ώρες έφαγα ένα γιαούρτι, ένα μήλο αλλά πεινούσα κι άλλο. Μετά από 1 ώρα ήμουν σπίτι είχα φάει ένα πιάτο ρεβύθια και ετοιμαζόμουν για το δεύτερο (φυσικά και έφαγα δεύτερο πιάτο)! Και σαν να μην έφτανε αυτό, ήθελα να φάω κι άλλο!!! Με τη φόρα που είχα πάρει θα άδειαζα όλο το ψυγείο! Είπα να μη βιάσω την πείνα μου και να φάω όσι θελήσω με τον όρο ότι θα έτρωγα μόνο σαλάτα χωρίς λάδι, το οποίον και έκανα. Φτιάχνω ένα μπολ με μαρούλι, ρόκα και ψιλοκομμμένη ντομάτα ώστε να πάρει γεύση και να μη βάλω λάδι. Ευτυχώς σταμάτησα στη μισή σαλάτα! (χωρίς όμως να αισθάνομαι και ότι φούσκωσα.Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι με πιάνει ώρες ώρες. Και πάλι θεωρώ ότι σε θερμίδες δεν ξέφυγα, αλλά με τρομάζζει ώρες ώρες η διάθεσή μου να φάω τον αγλέορα:(. Ας είναι ότι και να γινε χτες σήμερα είναι μια καινούρια μέρα!!!

----------


## daBubbleBlue

Αυτό το αίσθημα οτι υποφέρω χωρίς να μπορώ να χορτάσω το απέκτησα όταν άρχισα να παίρνω κιλά.
Ακόμα και τώρα που τα έχασα με κατατρέχει.
Δεν παραλείπω γεύματα εκτός και αν είμαι αναγκασμένη από κάποια περίσταση.
Τις προάλλες δεν επέστρεψα σπίτι μετά τη δουλειά και είχα φροντίσει να τσιμπήσω κάτι στο γραφείο πριν σχολάσω γιατί ήξερα οτι θα κάνω ώρες νηστική.
Τι πείνα, τί φούρνοι στο δρόμο μου, τί γκούντυς, τι σουβλατζίδικα..πως ξεφύτρωναν έτσι μπροστά μου, απίστευτο!!
Ούτε η βιτρίνα της εσκάντα δεν μου δημιουργούσε τέτοια θέλξη..πωπω, τι ήτανε κι αυτό.
Περπατούσα και διπλωνόμουνα από την πείνα που ένιωθα, απίστευτο..
Τελικά γύρισα στο σπίτι έχοντας ξεχάσει αυτήν την απίστευτη πείνα κι έφαγα ένα κανονικό βραδυνό, happy end.

----------


## kwstas_ed

daBubbleBlue με τοση προσπαθεια νομιζω το δικαιουσαι. αντε και εις ανωτερα! 
[img=200x200]http://www.sylviarimm.com/images/medal.gif[/img]

----------


## dolphin_ed

Πώς πήγε χθες device? Όλα καλά?

----------


## device

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον σου dolphin! Χτες πάλι ψιλοπεινούσα + ότι είχα τάση για εμετό τι μεσημέρι. Οπότε έφτιαξα μια σουπίτσα με κοφτό μακαρονάκι και καρότο και έφαγα 2 πιάτα! (και φυσικά είχα φάει πρωινό γιαούρτι με all bran και δεκατιανό 1 μήλο). Το απόγευμα συγκρατήθηκα με ένα μήλο και το βράδυ μια σαλάτα με τόνο και μια πατάτα ψητή στον φούρνο μικροκυμάτων ψακασμένη με λίγο ελαιόλαδο για γεύση. Ενιωσα ότι χόρτασα τουλάχιστον. Πάντως ετοιμάζομαι να αδιαθετήσω και ίσως γιαυτό έχω λιγούρες. Σήμερα που ζυγίστηκα ήμουν 800 gr πάνω και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πώς είναι τόσο έντονες οι διακυμάνσεις. Πάντως α) ας φτιάξω τη διατροφή μου και μετά τα κιλά και β)όχι δεν μου κάνω τη χάρη να αλλάξω το τικεράκι. Εσύ δελφινάκι μου πώς τα πας;

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μια χαρά μου ακούγονται αυτά που έφαγες. Η σούπα είναι πολύ ελαφριά κι ας έφαγες 2 πιάτα. Καλύτερα 2 πιάτα σούπα παρά 2 πιάτα από κάτι άλλο παχυντικό. Ζυγίζεσαι κάθε μέρα? Η ζυγαριά είναι λογικό να παρουσιάζει διακυμάνσεις της τάξεως των 0,5-1,00 kg. Το πιο αξιόπιστο είναι να ζυγιζόμαστε 1 φορά την εβδομάδα. Ακόμα κι η σούπα που έφαγες (που είναι υγρό και σε συνδυασμό με το αλάτι και την αναμονή της περιόδου) ενδεχομένως να προκάλεσε αυτή την πλασματική αύξηση βάρους λόγω κατακράτησης υγρών.
Εγώ καλά, σταθερά. Έχω βέβαια αρκετά σπαρτιάτικο διατροφικό πρόγραμμα αλλά τουλάχιστον φροντίζω κάθε 3-4 ώρες να τρώω κάτι. Δεν έχω ζυγιστεί ακόμα. Αύριο λέω να ζυγιστώ. Πάντως, έχω ξεφουσκώσει από το τελευταίο βουλιμικό και νιώθω καλά με τον εαυτό μου.

----------


## ginger_ed

Καλησπέρα! Device & Dolphin συγχαρητήρια! Εγώ έχω 2-3 μέρες που τρώω γιαούρτι το μεσημέρι στη δουλειά, κρέας, ψάρι ή κοτόπουλο με σαλάτα το βράδι και κανένα ποτάκι αν κάνω κέφι (αποφάσισα να μη ζοριστώ ψυχολογικά). Φαίνεται να λειτουργεί, και ήδη είμαι περίπου μισό κιλό κάτω...
Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους!

----------


## device

Για μένα τα δύσκολα τώρα ξεκινούν. Μέχρι τώρα δεν πεινούσα, τώρα θέλω συνέχεια να τρώω. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι γυμνάζομαι (ψέματα: η ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ είναι ότι γυμνάζομαι). Στην πραγματικότητα τώρα αρχίζει η βαρεμάρα, η συσσωρευμένη ένταση. 20η μέρα σήμερα και η πείναι πιο έντονη από ποτέ. Πάντως έτσι είμαι και όταν γυμνάζομαι: στο πρώτο χιλιόμετρο θέλω να σταματήσω, θυμάμαι διάφορες δουλειές που πρέπει να κάνω κλπ. Αν όμως αντισταθώ και συνεχίσω ούτε που καταλαβαίνω πως φεύγουν τα χιλιόμετρα... Πάντως ώρες ώρες έχω τάση προς εμετό και δεν καταλαβαίνω που οφείλεται. Τρώω υγειινά, όχι σάλτσες όχι τηγανητά κλπ (που και να ήθελα με τέτοια αναγούλα που έχω δεν καταβαίνουν κάτω). Ακόμα και νερό να πιω ανακατεύομαι, τώρα τελευταία προτιμώ το ανθρακούχο. ginger καλή συνέχεια! Δενθυμάμαι αν το έχεις γράψει αλλού αλλά πόσα κιλά είσαι και πόσα θες να χάσεις?

----------


## τζενη_ed

τι να σου πω 
<κουραγιο>
το χουμε ξανα πει
το χουμε ξανακουσει
<σε καταλαβαινω> νομιζω ειναι το πιο καταληλο πραγμα για να σου πω
φιλια
υγ. ποσα χιλιομετρα κανεις και που?

----------


## τζενη_ed

οταν εχεις αυτες τις τρελες τις πεινες τις αδικαιολογητες πιες ενα ζεστο τσαι η χαμομηλι
(αναλογα την ωρα) με λιγο γαλα
θα σουν καλμαρει και το στομαχι και την διαθεση

----------


## device

Σε ευχαριστώ τζένη!
Τρέχω 3-4 χλμ τη μέρα εκτός από 1-2 φορές που κάνω 10
Συνήθως στο διάδρομο του σπιτιού μου αν και 1-2 φορές βγαίνω και στο δρόμο του εξοχικού μου. Γενικά ντρέπομαι να με βλέπουν να τρέχω..

----------


## device

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> οταν εχεις αυτες τις τρελες τις πεινες τις αδικαιολογητες πιες ενα ζεστο τσαι η χαμομηλι
> (αναλογα την ωρα) με λιγο γαλα
> θα σουν καλμαρει και το στομαχι και την διαθεση


Που να δεις με το χαμομήλι πώς γίνομαι!
Σαν να μη δέχομαι τα υγρά, και δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί...

----------


## τζενη_ed

για 1,5 χρονο εκανα περιπου 10 χιλ τη μερα
με αποτελεσμα να παθω υπερκοπωση και μολις το σταματησα τα βουλιμικα γιναν συνεχομενα
προσεχε πολυ
η πεινα πιθανο ειναι να προερχεται απ την κουραση
κοιμησου πιο πολυ οποτε μπορεις

----------


## device

Δίκιο έχεις τζένη μου! Την υπερκόπωση θα την προσέξω, από το νέο έτος θα έχω και προπονητή, τώρα για τη διατροφή, ή θα πρέπει να μάθω να το χειρίζομαι ή να πάω και σε διαιτολόγο. Πάντως στοχεύω στο να μη ξανασταματήσω το τρεξιμο. Βοηθάει σε τόσους τομείς!

----------


## ginger_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> ginger καλή συνέχεια! Δενθυμάμαι αν το έχεις γράψει αλλού αλλά πόσα κιλά είσαι και πόσα θες να χάσεις?


Eυχαριστώ! Τα είχα γράψει πιο πάνω. Είμαι 62 (1,67) καί θέλω να πάω στα φυσιολογικά μου 53-54. Το πρόβλημά μου δεν είναι τόσο ότι είμαι χοντρούλα (αδύνατη δεν με λες) αλλά ότι πολλά χρόνια (περίπου 20) έχοντας περάσει στα 15 περίπου μια ανορεξική φάση, είμαι συνεχώς πολλά κιλά πάνω κάτω. Μόλις φτάσω στο επιθυμητό βάρος πέφτω με τα μούτρα στο φαγητό και τα ξαναπαίρνω. Κάθε φορά εύχομαι να είναι η τελευταία μου δίαιτα και πάντα τα ξαναπαίρνω...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Οι πολλές - πολλές συστάσεις για το ποιος είμαι ( σκασίλα σας κιόλας, με ξέρετε :) ), εγείρουν θέματα αυτοπροσδιορισμού και αυτοαμφισβήτησης και δεν είναι ωφέλιμο να γίνει αυτό εν τω μέσω χριστουγεννιάτικου κλίματος ( και σιγά μη δε γίνει ).Επομένως, παραβλέπω την πρώτη πρόταση του θέματος και συνεχίζω ως προς το αν είμαι καλά ή όχι.

Διάγω περίοδο έντονης επαγγελματικής δραστηριότητας και υποχρέωσεων.Αυτό είναι το καλύτερο δυνατό για μένα, γιατί οι πολλές διατροφικές ατασθαλίες δε βρίσκουν χώρο και γιατί το μυαλό μου είναι μονίμως σε εγρήγορση με άλλα θέματα.Θα 'ταν ψέμματα να πω ότι δεν ξεφεύγω, διατροφικά,αλλά να σας πω και την πικρή ( όχι άλλα γλυκά plzzzzzzzz ) αλήθεια, με αυτές μας τι περιπέτειες, τα όρια έχουν γίνει τόσο εύπλαστα που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε πολλές φορές αν έχουμε ξεφύγει από το διατροφικό μας πρόγραμμα ή όχι.

Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και σύνεση σε όλους.Υγεία και στόχοι.

Ας βουλιάξουν τα όνειρα τελευταία...

----------


## may_ed

Γεια σας και απο μενα..Καλη χρονια σε ολους και ευχομαι η χρονια αυτη να μας φερει ολους πιο κοντα στους εαυτους μας και στους στοχους μας..
Εγω περασα-οπως σας ειχα δηλωσει- μια φαση αποξενωσης και ειχα κλειστει στον εαυτο μου..Τελικα,αποφασισα μετα απο πολυ ψαξιμο να αρχισω την ατκινς..Δοκιμασα να μειωσω υδατανθρακες και εδω και 11 μερες(ειμαι στη φαση ενεργοποιιησης),το αποτελεσμα ειναι -3++ κιλα και η διαθεση μου στα υψη!!
Βοηθησε πολυ και το γεγονος του οτι ειναι γιορτες και σε ολα τα τραπεζια εχουν κρεας..
Ετσι,ειμαι καλα και βλεποντας τη ζυγαρια να κατεβαινει,θα γινω ακομη πιο καλα!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μπράβο σου! Εύχομαι με τη νέα χρονιά να συνεχίσεις να χάνεις το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά βάρος και φυσικά να μην το ξαναπάρεις ποτέ.

Καλή συνέχεια και καλή χρονιά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

"...η χρονιά αυτή να μας φέρει όλους πιό κοντά στους εαυτούς μας και στους στόχους μας..."
Πολύ όμορφη η ευχή σου,κορίτσι του Μάη!Από το στόμα σου και στου καθενός μας το αφτί!
Καλή δύναμη στην προσπάθεια σου!Το πιο σημαντικό για μένα είναι η θετική της επίδραση στη διάθεση σου
γιατί απ'ο,τι θυμάμαι δεν ήσουν και στα καλύτερα σου τους τελευταίους τουλάχιστον μήνες...
Κρατήσου γερά εκεί ψηλά!

----------


## device

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Είμαι καλά αν και τα κιλά ΔΕΝ πέφτουν τα ρημάδια. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι φταίει. Αντίθετα με αυτό που λέει το τικεράκι μου, η ζυγαριά έδειξε 64.3!!! Και προσέχω τη διατροφή μου, και αθλούμαι συστηματικά (και πολύ αλλά όχι υπερβολικά). Δεν είμαι πλεονέκτης, θέλω να χάνω 1 κιλό το μήνα, αλλά το παλιόκιλο να χάνεται και να μην επιστρέφει. Τελος πάντων, τουλάχιστον συνεχίζω τη διατροφή μου ακάθεκτη.

----------


## Μαρία._ed

Είμαι η Μαρία και είμα καλά! Yo!!!

----------


## device

Συνεχίζω να είμαι καλά. Κάπου-κάπου ξεφεύγω άλλες φορές σε ποσότητα άλλες φορές σε ποιότητα (π.χ. το προχτεσινό σουβλάκι) αλλά δεν είχα βουλημικό και πλέον έχω πάψει να σχολούμαι με θερμίδες γραμμάρια κλπ. Τρώω ελεγχόμενα με ελαγχόμενες ατασθαλίες. Αργάαααα αργάααα πέφτουν και τα κιλά. Αλλά επιμένω, ακόμα και με αυτό το ρυθμό το καλοκαίρι θα είμαι μια θεα (οκ και λίγη υπερβολή δεν βλάπτει).

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μπράβο! Αυτή είναι η συνταγή της επιτυχίας που όλοι γνωρίζουμε αλλά δεν εφαρμόζουμε διότι είμαστε ανυπόμονοι. Αργή αλλά σταθερή και μόνιμη απώλεια βάρους. Συνέχισε και το καλοκαίρι θα είσαι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ μια θεά!!!!

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Είμαι ο υποφαινόμενος σε κατάσταση μεταιχμιακή,ακροβατούσα...


Παρακαλώ να υπάρχει μια μυστική δύναμη κάπου, που θα με σπρώξει προς το στρατόπεδο της ηρεμίας και της ασφάλειας,γιατί με το υπερβάλλον άγχος που με διακατέχει,νομίζω πως ακολουθώ μια κυκλική πορεία μ' ενδιάμεσους όμορφους σταθμούς αλλά διαδρομές άσχημες...


Όχι στα τούνελ,όχι σου λέω...δε θέλω...

----------


## bouliana

όταν αγχώνομαι η ξέρω οτι δν μπορώ να αντιμετωπίσω άμεσα μια κατάσταση κ πρέπει πρώτα να ηρεμίσω,πάω πάντα νοητά στο μέρος της ευτυχίας.κάθομαι εκεί για λίγο κ μετά από λίγο επανέρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα.στο μέρος αυτό είμαι αδύνατη κ όμορφη κ λαμπερή,όλοι με θαυμάζουν κ μαγαπούν, οι συνάδερφοι με θαυμάζουν ,οι άνδρες που με πλήγωσαν με κυνυγούν μετανιωμένοι ,οι συγγενοίς κ οι φίλοι νιώθουν περήφανοι κ οι εχθροί τρων τα λυσσακά τους. κ είμαι αδύνατη κ όμορφη κ λαμπερή!!!!

το σιχαίνομαι αυτό το μέρος.είναι ψεύτικο ,κ σατανικό.
μπλιαχ

----------


## BARB_ed

δεν ειναι κουκλα μου. ειναι ο ωραιοτερος τροπος που εχω ακουσει για να ξεφευγουμε απο την παγερη πραγματικοτητα. Μακαρι να το ειχα σκεφτει νωριτερα. 
και πες μου. μετα οταν ξαναγυριζεις, δεν εχεις παρει θαρρος? Δεν λες στον ευατο σου οτι yes, ετσι θα γινω αν δεν κρυφτω και υποπεσω στο ελλατωμα μου? εγω ετσι θα το εθετα στον ευατο μου. Αν εχεις την δυναμη να προλαβεις να πας στο μερος της ευτυχιας, τοτε εχεις και την δυναμη να συγκρατηθεις για να προσπαθησεις να κανεις το μερος της ευτυχιας πραγματικοτητα

----------


## bouliana

έλα τώρα το θεωρείς υγεινό να σκέφτεσαι οτί το μόνο που μπορεί να σε κάνει ευτυχισμένη είναι νασαι αδύνατη λαμπερή κ όμορφη?αυτό είναι που με κάνει βουλιμική!!!!η γνώμη των άλλων κ η εικόνα μου.με ηρεμεί η σκέψη του ευτυχισμένου μέρους κ μετά με στέλνει κατευθείαν στο ψυγείο!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,θα συμφωνήσω κι εγώ...Τέτοια ταξίδια τρέφουν τη διαταραχή και την αποστασιοποίση από την πραγματικότητα
κι αποπροσανατολίζουν την προσπάθεια που χρειάζεται να γίνει...bouliana,βγάλε εισιτήριο για νέο προορισμό!

----------


## BARB_ed

παντως εμενα μου αρεσει η ιδεα
εκτος αν κατι δεν καταλαβα καλα

----------


## bouliana

εσυ το εξέλαβες αλλιώς.γιαυτό σάρεσε.επειδή ψάχνεις κίνητρο να χάσεις 25 κιλά. το να θες να χάσεις κιλά είναι κάτι καλό.αρκεί να μην νομίζεις οτι αυτό ειναι κ το μόνο που αξίζει στη ζωή.

----------


## gilie_ed

οχι απλα την θρεφουν...ειναι η διαταραχη, αυτο ειναι βουλιμια, το νιωθω ευτυχισμενη μονο οταν νιωθω αδυνατη...η αυτογνωσια με ρεαλισμο και αισιοδοξια ειναι υγεια

----------


## BARB_ed

ωχ, καλα. δεν ξαναμιλω!!! οπως ειπα, ειμαι απο αλλο ανεκδοτο

----------


## bouliana

etsi akrivos

----------


## gilie_ed

οχι μωρε μη το παιρνεις ετσι, εδω μεσα ολες βλεποθμε στις αλλες τις μεγαλυτερες αδυναμιες και φοβιες μας, και αυτο ειναι λιγο τρομακτικο...ολα καλα...

----------


## NADINE_ed

Όλοι από άλλο ανέκδοτο είμαστε,BARB! Μη μασάς!

----------


## BARB_ed

καλε ποιος μασαει? επειδη δηλ ειμαι ασχετη με τη βουλιμια? ξερεις σε ποσα αλλα ειμαι σχετικη?

----------


## bouliana

k na paraminis asheti me tin voulimia.

----------


## mysteryS

ωραιο θεμα........ πολυ ωραιο... ομαδικη προσπαθεια και ετσι... να στηριζουμε ο ενας τον αλλον... τι λετε το επαναφερουμε? εγω σημερα ξεκιναω την προσπαθεια μου (οκ την 1000στη το παραδεχομαι) αλλα θελω πολυ να τα καταφερω.... πιστευω οτι μπορω αφου σκοπευω να ζητησω και βοηθεια... θετικη διαθεσηπανω απο ολα... :)

----------


## sabe

Καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου mysteryS,δεν κολλαμε στους αριθμους,πρωτη,δευτερη,τρι η προσπαθεια,οσο ειμαστε οπως ειπες θετικοι και αισιοδοξοι,ολα ειναι δυνατα!Καλημερα σου!:)

----------


## mysteryS

ευχαριστω πολυ.. το παλεψα σμρ για δευτερη μερα και εχω συγκρατησει τον εαυτο μου πολλες στιγμες.. θελω τοσο να γινω φυσιολογικη....

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by mysteryS_
> 
> θελω τοσο να γινω φυσιολογικη....


Όταν λέμε "φυσιολογική" εννοούμε ... ;

----------


## hopa

εννοούμε σαν κι εμένα :) χαχααχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

χαχαχαχα!Κλεοπάτρα μου,εσύ!

----------


## mysteryS

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by mysteryS_
> 
> θελω τοσο να γινω φυσιολογικη....
> 
> ...


να τρωω σα φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος οποτε πειναω και θελω.. εγω η θε ξεσκιζομαι στη διαιτα η θα (.. ξερετε τι..)

γενικα νιωθω οτι δεν ειμαι φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος.. και στις σχεσεις μου προς τους αλλους αλλα δεν ξερω αν η βουλιμια φταει γι αυτο η αυτο για τη βουλιμια.... 

τωρα παλι επεσα στον πειρασμο να αρχισω τις στερησεις..αλλα κρατηθηκα.. δλδ αν ειναι δυνατον. προσπαθω να συγκρατησω τον εαυτο μου απο το να φαω και απο το να μην φαω ταυτοχρονα... ε ρε γελια.......

----------


## NADINE_ed

Λέξεις τύπου "φυσιολογικός" περιορίζουν σε καλούπια και στερεότυπα αμφιβόλου προέλευσης και μ'εκνευρίζουν,
γι'αυτό και σε ρώτησα ενώ πάνω κάτω είχα καταλάβει σε τι αναφερόσουν...Εύχομαι να βρεις την προσωπική σου ισορροπία
κι όλα να κυλούνε ομαλά κι αβίαστα χωρίς σχιζοφρενικές απόπειρες εγκράτειας!Μέχρι τότε,ψυχραιμία και προσπάθεια!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Καλημέρα!

Σήμερα είναι η 44η μέρα επιτυχούς δίαιτας χωρίς βουλιμικά. Είμαι καλά αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω ότι μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα είχα αρκετές παρορμήσεις τις οποίες βέβαια ξεπέρασα. Γενικά, έχω παρατηρήσει ότι το αλκοολ μου προκλαέι μια επικίνδυνη απώλεια ελέγχου κι ας μην πιώ πολύ. Συνήθως, πίνω ένα ποτήρι λευκό ή κόκκινο κρασί 3-4 φορές την εβδομάδα ή πιο σπάνια 1 μπύρα.
Προσπαθώ να πηγαίνω γυμναστήριο 4 φορές την εβδομάδα. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι έχει κολλήσει η ζυγαριά. Είχα ακούσει ότι όταν γυμνάζεσαι συστηματικά επειδή αναπτύσσονται οι μυς δείχνεις περισσότερα κιλά κι ας μην είσαι. Απλώς μειώνεται ο λιπώδης ιστός και αυξάνεται ο μυϊκός ο οποίος ζυγίζει και περισσότερο. Είναι αλήθεια αυτό άραγε?
Οι 44 μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικά είναι ρεκόρ για΄μένα κι είμαι πολύ χαρούμενη που τα έχω καταφέρει. Φοβάμαι πολύ βέβαια διότι ξέρω ότι ακόμα οι ισορροπίες είναι πολύ ευαίσθητες. Παλεύω να πέισω τον εαυτό μου να φάει ένα γλυκάκι, έστω ένα σοκολατάκι υγείας. Τόσες μέρες δεν έχω φάει κανένα γλυκό αν και ξέρω ότι είναι λάθος. Νιώθω ότι έτσι και φάω γλυκό θα παρασυρθώ και θα με πιάσει βουλιμικό. Καμιά ιδέα για το πώς θα μπορούσα να το διαχειριστώ?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Δελφινάκι μου,συγχαρητήρια για το μέχρι τώρα ρεκόρ σου,που ελπίζω καθημερινά να καταρπίπτεις!
Όσα η εμπειρία σε δίδαξε είναι πολύτιμο όπλο σου στη μάχη με τη βουλιμία κι αν προς το παρόν νιώθεις 
πως δεν ελέγχεις υπερβάσεις το βρίσκω σώφρον,που κινείσαι συντηρητικά...Καλή σου δύναμη για τη συνέχεια!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ευχαριστώ βρε Nadine μου...Ωστόσο, υπάρχει άνθρωπος ο οποίος χωρίς να έχει πρόβλημα υγείας, να μην έχει φάει γλυκό/ζάχαρη για τόσες μέρες? Κάτι τέτοιες υπεβολές κάνω και μετά τα τρώω μαζεμένα τα ρημάδια τα γλυκά...Σε όλες τις δίαιτες, σου βάζουν ένα γλυκάκι την εβδομάδα ή κάθε 2 εβδομάδες. Ανησυχώ λίγο. Ίσως κάποια από αυτές τις μέρες φάω μια τάρτα φράουλας ή ένα κομμάτι μηλόπιτα αντί για βραδυνό.

----------


## basia

dolphin συγχαρητηρια για την προσπαθεια σου, και να το φας το γλυκάκι σου. δεν προκειται να παχυνεις αν φας ενα γλυκάκι. απλα πρεπει μετα να συνεχίσεις την προσπαθεια σου κανονικα, χωρις ενοχες και πισωγυρίσματα.
απλα απολαυσε την στιγμη...
αλλωστε αυτο δεν ειναι και η ζωη? δυσκολιες και στιγμες απολαυσης

----------


## dolphin_ed

Μακάρι να μπορέσω να το φάω χωρίς να με φάει...Χμμμμ, θα δούμε....

----------


## runnerlena

Δελφινάκι μου συχαρητήρια για τις τόσες μέρες αποχής και προσπάθειας!Όσον αφορά την απορία σου σχετικά με τουσ μυς και το λίπος έχω να σου πώ οτι όντως χτίζονται μυς που αντικαθιστούν τον λιπώδη ιστό και ενω μπορεί να χάσεις πόντους και εμφανισιακά να βλέπεις διαφορά, η ζυγαριά μπορεί να μη δείξει μεγάλη διαφορά ή και να αυξηθεί λιγο γιατί το λίπος είναι πολύ πιο ελαφρύ απο τουσ μυς. Ωστόσο αναπτύσουμε μυς με το γυμναστήριο αν τρώμε πιο πολύ πρωτεινούχες τροφές ταυτόχρονα με τη γυμναστική.ʼρα ένα γλυκάκι δε βλάπτει!Όχι ακρώτητες...οδηγούν σε βουλιμία.. Αν όμως πιστεύεις οτι θα οδηγηθεις σε βουλιμικό τρώγοντας 1 γλυκό και μπορείς να μη φάς ,μη τρώς,αλλά κάνε και το τεστ να πεις οτι θα επιτρέψω στον εαυτό μου να φάει κάτι γλυκό ,μαλιστα θα το απολαυσω,και δε θα οδηγηθώ σε βουλιμικό γιατί το Θελω και το Μπορώ!Και καντο όμως ,μετά ίσως σου φύγει από το μυαλό.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ρε παιδία εδώ και 2-3 μέρες έχω εφιάλτες ότι κάνω βουλιμικά...Το είχα πάθει και παλιότερα, όταν είχε περάσει πάλι αρκετός καιρός αποχής από βουλιμικά. Τι άγχος είναι αυτό...
Την Πέμπτη μετά το Πάσχα έχω κλείσει ραντεβού σε ψυχίατρο-ψυχολόγο. Νομίζω ότι θα μου κάνει καλό αν κι έχω ξαναπάει σε 2 ψυχολόγους. Βέβαια, είχα σταματήσει τις επισκέψεις. Την πρώτη φορά πήγαινα 1,5 μήνα, 1 φορά την εβδομάδα και τη δεύτερη πήγαινα στην ψυχολόγο του ΑΝΑΣΑ αλλά μόνο 3-4 φορές. Αυτή τη φορά πρέπει να το φτάσω μέχρι τέλους, να μη διακόψω τις επισκέψεις έως ότου βεβαιωθώ ότι είμαι καλά.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Εντάξει,τώρα, γιατί αγχώθηκες;Από την έντονη σου σκέψη μήπως και κάνεις κάποια «ατασθαλία»,βλέπεις αυτούς εφιάλτες.Το θέμα είναι ότι είσαι οκ,σε πρόγραμμα κτλ.Η πράξη μετράει τώρα.Τη σκέψη θα τη δουλέψεις σταδιακά και με τη γνώση όλου αυτού του καιρού που παλεύεις με το θέμα.

Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Αγχώνομαι γιατί με έχει κουράσει λίγο αυτή η προσπάθεια που κάνω και δε θέλω με τίποτα να πάει χαμένη. Αρκετά σας ζάλισα όμως...Είμαι καλά διατροφικά και προσεχώς θα είμαι καλύτερα.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> 
> Ίσως κάποια από αυτές τις μέρες φάω μια τάρτα φράουλας ή ένα κομμάτι μηλόπιτα αντί για βραδυνό.


Κι αυτό είναι κακό γιατί...?

----------


## dolphin_ed

Δεν είναι κακό, απλώς δε μπορώ να το πάρω απόφαση διότι φοβάμαι ότι θα παρασυρθώ σε...υπερβολές. Επίσης, όλοι οι διαιτολόγοι λένε ότι αν είναι να φας ένα γλυκό δε θα πρέπει να το υποκαταστήσεις με κάποιο γεύμα δηλ. να παραλέιψεις κάποιο γέυμα. Απλά, να το φας και από την επόμενη μέρα να συνεχίσεις κανονικά τη διατροφή σου.

----------


## τζενη_ed

αδερφια
ειμαι η τζενη και ειμαι καλα
εχω πανω απο ενα χρονο να επισκευτω την τουαλετα 
με πονηρο σκοπο
και μετα την εγχειρηση αισθανομαι πληροτητα με λιγο φαγητο
παλι ομως δεν εχω ξεμπερδεξει εντελως με την βουλιμια
ειναι η αισθηση της εμπειριας της ισως

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by dolphin_
> 
> Δεν είναι κακό, απλώς δε μπορώ να το πάρω απόφαση διότι φοβάμαι ότι θα παρασυρθώ σε...υπερβολές. Επίσης, όλοι οι διαιτολόγοι λένε ότι αν είναι να φας ένα γλυκό δε θα πρέπει να το υποκαταστήσεις με κάποιο γεύμα δηλ. να παραλέιψεις κάποιο γέυμα. Απλά, να το φας και από την επόμενη μέρα να συνεχίσεις κανονικά τη διατροφή σου.


Ναι,το καταλαβαίνω αυτό,δελφινάκι μου.Είναι αναμενόμενος ο φόβος αυτός.Κι εμένα μου είναι πιο εύκολο να χειριστώ το τίποτα από το λίγο ή με μέτρο...
Με την ελπίδα κάποτε να μη μιλάμε για διαιτολόγους,κανονική συνέχιση της διατροφής την επομένη κλπ. και να τρώμε χωρίς δεύτερες σκέψεις ό,τι λαχταρά η όρεξη μας
την εκάστοτε στιγμή,χωρίς δυσμενείς συνέπειες στην υγεία ή την ψυχολογία μας,χωρίς το βάσανο αυτό της διατροφικής διαταραχής,που μας ταλαιπωρεί!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τζενάκι μπράβο σου!


Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός κι 1 χρόνος δεν είναι απλά μόνο η αρχή...Είναι πολύ παραπάνω. Αν είχα 1 ολόκληρο χρόνο να επισκεφθώ την τουαλέττα θα ήμουνα ο πιο ευτυχισμένος άνθρωπος. Πολύ σημαντικό βήμα! Και πάλι μπράβο!

----------


## alice_ed

παιδια..ειμαι 1 βδομαδα "καθαρη" με εξαιρεση 1 μονο βουλιμικο επεισοδιο (που δν ξερω πως συνεβη...)

επι μηνες ολοκληρους εκανα καθημερινα απο 1 μεχρι 5 αναγωγες...ΚΑθΕ μερα...κ εχθες ημουν στο τσακ...αλλα αντισταθηκα!!
δε ξερω αλλα αισθανομαι οτι δε θελω ουτε να ξανασκεφτω τον εμετο...

το μονο που φοβαμαι τωρα ειναι μηπως παχυνω..αφου τους σταματησα...αλλα κ παλι....δε θελω να ξαναγυρισω σ αυτο το λουκι που ημουν (παρατατικος )

----------


## τζενη_ed

ολοι εκει κολαμε 
στο να μην παχυνουμε 
απο αυτο αρχισαμε και γι αυτο συνεχιζαμε
μην το αφησεις να σε παρασηρει

----------


## hopa

τζένη μου πολύ χαίρομαι με την απώλεια που βλεπω να έχεις, μπράβο φαντάζομαι θα νιώθεις άλλος ανθρωπος και θα δείχνεις κιόλας !!!!!!!!!!!!!! μπράβο κορίτσι έυχομαι να ληταν η όριστικη και μόνιμη λύση. απόλαυσε τον νέο σου εαυτό και όταν φτάσεις στο στόχο σου μπες να μας πείς πως έιναι η ζωή χωρίς κόμπλεξ και μαυρίλα φιλιά..:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τζενάκι,πραγματικά θεαματική σε αποτέλεσμα και χρόνο η απώλεια σου!23 ολόκληρα κιλά τόσο σύντομα!
Σίγουρα ψυχολογικά πετάς κι απολαμβάνεις όσα για καιρό στερήθηκες!Είσαι εξίσου καλά κι οργανικά;

----------


## τζενη_ed

ευχαριστω κουκλες για οοοολη τη στηριξη και τα καλα σας λογια
ναντινακι ειμαι πολυ καλα σε ολους τους τομεις 
οργανικα, ψυχολογικα και σεξουαλικα χε χε
δεν το μετανιωνω 
απλα ελπιζω να ναι μονιμα τα αποτελεσματα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα να είναι μόνιμα,Τζενάκι μου!
Σίγουρα έχεις και μια επιπλέον βοήθεια αυτή τη φορά!
Πάντως πραγματικά το όλο θέμα δεν είναι τόσο πώς θα τα χάσουμε,
αλλά πώς θα τα διατηρήσουμε!Αυτός ήταν ο πιο δελεαστικός λόγος 
που με οδήγησε ν'αποφασίσω κι εγώ τη δική μου επέμβαση.Οψόμεθα!
Σίγουρα βοηθά η προσωπική προσπάθεια γι'αλλαγή σχέσης με το φαγητό
και προσπέρασμα των λόγων που εδώ μας οδήγησαν,επιπρόσθετα 
και για το ενδεχόμενο,που η επέμβαση δε συνεχίσει να μας ευνοεί 
με τα καλά της αποτελέσματα.Συνεχίζεις το περπάτημα;Δεν ξέρω 
αν έχεις και το παρεάκι σου στην κατάσταση που πλέον βρίσκεται...

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Ο Απρίλης ξεκίνησε καλά,ηλιόλουστα...Η συννεφιά όμως ήλθε...:(

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by Kleanthis_
> Ο Απρίλης ξεκίνησε καλά,ηλιόλουστα...Η συννεφιά όμως ήλθε...:(


μετα την συννεφια ομως??

----------


## sasa14

DX87 min se vriskw se diaforetika topics na klais tin moira sou !!
oti egine egine makari na eixame tin epilogi na legame thelw na adunatisw amesws na ginomastan adinatoi kai meta apla na ksekinousame diaita tha deis oti oloi oi anrthrwpoi tha eimastan adunatoi!!
loipon epeidi ksreis oti ta pragmata den einai etsi thelw na deikseis stenos kai na efodiasteis me olo to kouragio gia na ksegugeis apo to diko sou lavirintho!!
auta sou ta lew gia na ta akouw kai egw!!!
meta ta sunnefa tha vgei o hlios..auto einai sigouro tha ertoun sunnefies - mpores - kataigides ola tha einai mesa sto programma se thelw vraxo mazi tha odigithoume stin niki tha deis ama eimaste 2 tha einai pio eukolo emena gia prwti fora oi anthrwpoi gurw mou me apogoiteuoun gia ta 7 kila pou prepei na xasw polu perissotero apo ti egw emena apla epeidi eimai panta antidrastiki autoi lene oxi kai egw tous koitazw kai le nai re....
na pane oloi mazi min sou pw ti na kanoun!!
emeis tha ta kataferoume kai tha eimaste kai eutuxismenes kai autoi as kanoun oti thelounn!!
loipon see you arround!!!!

----------


## DX87

> _Originally posted by sasa14_
> DX87 min se vriskw se diaforetika topics na klais tin moira sou !!
> oti egine egine makari na eixame tin epilogi na legame thelw na adunatisw amesws na ginomastan adinatoi kai meta apla na ksekinousame diaita tha deis oti oloi oi anrthrwpoi tha eimastan adunatoi!!
> loipon epeidi ksreis oti ta pragmata den einai etsi thelw na deikseis stenos kai na efodiasteis me olo to kouragio gia na ksegugeis apo to diko sou lavirintho!!
> auta sou ta lew gia na ta akouw kai egw!!!
> meta ta sunnefa tha vgei o hlios..auto einai sigouro tha ertoun sunnefies - mpores - kataigides ola tha einai mesa sto programma se thelw vraxo mazi tha odigithoume stin niki tha deis ama eimaste 2 tha einai pio eukolo emena gia prwti fora oi anthrwpoi gurw mou me apogoiteuoun gia ta 7 kila pou prepei na xasw polu perissotero apo ti egw emena apla epeidi eimai panta antidrastiki autoi lene oxi kai egw tous koitazw kai le nai re....
> na pane oloi mazi min sou pw ti na kanoun!!
> emeis tha ta kataferoume kai tha eimaste kai eutuxismenes kai autoi as kanoun oti thelounn!!
> loipon see you arround!!!!


καλε αυτο ηθελα να πω και εγω.. μετα την συννεφια, ο ηλιος..
ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξο ατομο και εχω σιγουρα δυναμη για να το κανω αυτο.. και δεν κλεγομαι καθολου πιστευω :-)

----------


## device

και αφου παλι κατρακύλησα.... ήρθα εδω να πω ότι έχω σκοπο να ειμαι καλα απο δω και μπρος.......

θα ξανασηκωθω....

----------


## dreamer_ed

χαχαχα Γιαυτο ειμαστε και εμεις εδω για να σε πεαναφερουμε στην ταξη.
Ολοι πεφτουμε...αλλα επανερχομαστε ετσι και εσυ!!
καλη σου μερα device

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Βαριέμαι...Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρ.Θέλω να φύγω πάλι.Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ ρρ

----------


## NADINE_ed

:) Έλα!Έλα!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κλεάνθη μου,


γιατί βαριέσαι? Πού βρίσκεσαι? Πώς περνάς? Εγώ χθες γύρισα Αθήνα και σήμερα ξαναφεύγω. Επιστρέφω το Σάββατο.

----------


## mcan

ειμαι 20 χρονων και ειμαι καλα, καθαρη σχεδον 2 μηνες (αν και την προηγουμενη εβδομαρα πηρα καθαρκτικα πιανεται;)

----------


## dolphin_ed

Πήρες καθαρτικά γιατί είχες βουλιμικό ή τα πήρες λόγω δυσκοιλιότητας?

----------


## mcan

θα πω την αληθεια για να αδυνατισω.

χθες ημουν στην ενδοκρινολογο και της ειπα οτι ειμαι βουλιμικη, μου απαντησε πως το εχει καταλαβει και πως η βουλιμια και ο θυροειδης εχουν αμεση σχεση. 
Αυτες τις ημερεσ που ειμαι καθαρρη και απο καθαρκτικα πηρα 3 κιλα :(

----------


## esceden

Δεν είναι δυνατόν μέσα σε λίγες μέρες να πάρεις 3 κιλά βρε mcan. Έφαγες 21000 θερμίδες ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ από όσες δικαιούσαι? Υγρά κλπ είναι. Λογικό, αφού η χρήση των καθαρκτικών σε αφυδάτωνε..

----------


## mcan

αχ μου εφτιαξες τη διαθεση. Ομως αν σκεφτεις οτι μπορει να τρωω μονο 2 φρθγανιες καθε μερα και μετα να πλακωθω στο φαγητο.... επισης δεν εχω αδιαθετησει ισως να ειναι και αυτο. Θα φανει σε λιγες ημερες.

----------


## dolphin_ed

Α καλά....Εγώ την περίοδο πάντως την έχω ξεχάσει...Έχω να αδιαθετήσω από το Μαϊο...
Σίγουρα πάντως η περίοδος προκαλεί κατακράτηση και φούσκωμα οπότε το βάρος εκείνων των ημερών είναι πλασματικό.

----------


## dexa

Εχασα 60 κιλα!!!
Εδωσα η πεταξα σχεδον ολα μου τα ρουχα τα οποια ειχαν το μεγεθος πανωσεντονα -κατωσεντονα με μαξιλαροθηκες μαζι!!
Το μεγαλο μου εχει την δευτερα γενεθλια ,και γινεται και επισημα 6 χρονων!!!
Μετα απο σχεδον 2 χρονια μπηκα παλι εδω και σας ξαναβρηκα!!!

ΕΙΜΑΙ Η DEXA ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ!!!! 

Τώρα φαντάζομαι κάνεις συντήρηση ε? Πότε θα πας για τρελλά ψώνια???

----------


## mcan

μπραβο, μπραβο, μπραβο!!!!

----------


## mag_ed

ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ DEXA!!!

Είναι καταπληκτικό αυτό που πέτυχες. Είσαι έμπνευση για όλους. Αφού εσύ κατάφερες να αλλάξεις τη σχέση σου με το φαγητό και να προχωρήσεις σε άλλες πιο "ενδιαφέρουσες" σχέσεις (όπως με την υγεία, την ομορφιά, την αυτοπεποίθηση ...) τότε σίγουρα μπορούμε όλοι.

----------


## dexa

Σιγουρα μπορειται ολοι!!
Το λεω και το εννοω!!!
Δεν ειμαι σε συντηρηση θελω αλλα 20 κιλα και μετα στοπ.
Απλα τωρα τα κιλα τα χανω με χαρα και τσαχπινια.
2 ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙς ΣΚΕΨΗ.
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΝΟΙΑΖΕΙ!!!ΕΔΩ ΕΧΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΒΟΥΝΟ ΣΤΟ ΛΟΦΑΚΙ ΘΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΩ?!?
Οσο για τα ψωνια δεν το πηρα ακομα αποφασγ να βγω σοβαρα.
Το τρεναρω .
Το σοκαριστικο ειναι οτι μετα απο 25 χρονια μαυρου και μονο μαυρο φετος για πρωτη φορα εβαλα κατι σε εκρου με καφε ,και κατι σε αποχρωσεις μπλε!!
Αυτο και αν ειναι σοκαριστικο για εμενα!!!
Βεβαια το μαυρο παντα θα ειναι το χρωμα μου ,αλλα οχι μονο αυτο πλεον!!!

ΦΙΛΙΑ!!!

----------


## device

ειμαι στα ιδια κιλα εδω και 2 μηνες 
αυτο ειναι κακο μεν (δεν εχασα) αλλα απο την αλλη δεν πηρα
αλλα παλι ειναι πολυ κοντα στην οροφη μου, στα περισσοτερα κιλα που ειχα ποτε....
ε, ελπιζω μεχρι του χρονου το καλοκαιρι να ειμαι στο ιδανικο βααρος, σε 10 μηνες δεν μπορει, δεν ειναι δυσκολο να χασω 10 κιλα...

----------


## sabe

dexa,τι τέλεια νέα!Μπράβο σου,πόσο όμορφα θα νιώθεις με αυτή την υπέροχη αλλαγή στη ζωή σου!
device,μια χαρά είναι ο στόχος σου,νομίζω πως θα τα καταφέρεις και χωρίς ιδιαίτερο άγχος,είναι πολύ καλό που δε βιάζεσαι!
Την καλημέρα μου και στα άλλα κορίτσια:)

----------


## ANNEZINA

DEXA ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ
ΝΑ ΠΕΤΑΞΕΙΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΥΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΣΚΕΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΗ ΣΟΥ
Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΣΟΥ ΟΠΩΣ ΟΛΩΝ ΜΑΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ
ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΑΤΟΡΘΩΤΟ 
ΒΓΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΖΗΣΕ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΑΤΙ ΠΙΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΙΡΕΣΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΕ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΑΚΙΑ ΣΟΥ
ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ
ΠΟΛΛΑ ΦΙΛΙΑ 

EIMAI H ANNEZINA KAI EIMAI KAΛΑ 
ΚΕΕP GOING

----------


## device

αρχισα σιγα σιγα τρεξιματακι παλι, αλλα απο τις 13/10 τη διατροφη δεν την κρατησα και τωρα ειμαι στα 66

το καλο μονο ειναι οτι δεν τα παιρνω γρηγορα τα κιλα, και επισης οτι ειμαι αδιαθετη οποτε οσο να ναι, θα χει γινει κατακτρατηση υγρων... δεν πτοουμαι... συνεχιζω...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Τα καλά μου νέα είναι ότι από την περασμένη Κυριακή άρχισα συντήρηση, μετά από 1 μήνα δίαιτα. Πάω καλά, παίρνω και κάτι βιταμίνες κάθε πρωί.
Σήμερα το πρωί, έφαγα το προβλεπόμενο γλυκό της εβδομάδας. Επέλεξα τάρτα φράουλα που είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου. Το ευχαριστήθηκα, αν και ήταν αρκετά ελαφρύ τελικά.

----------


## device

τελικα μάλλον προχθες ηταν απο κατακρατηση υγρων και επειδη φορουσα τζην οταν ζυγιστηκα..
σημερα φορώντας κατι πιο ελαφρυ και χωρις παπουτσια η ζυγαρια έδειξε 64,9

μια χαρα!!!
μπαίνω στο Νοέμβρη μελιγοτερο απο 65 κιλα!
μακαρι να μπω στο Νοέμβρη με λιγοτερα απο 63 (ή εστω, κατω απο 64)
το ζητημα τελικα δεν ειναι στο πόσο λιγοτερα, αλλα στο ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΑ....

----------


## device

αυτα ελεγα το πρωι...
γιατι το βραδυ ειπα να φαω το απογευματινο μου ξεκινησα με ενα τοστακι κι ενα μηλο

...και 2ο τοστακι

....και 3ο τοστακι
... και 1 πιτογυρο για βραδυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

τι διαολο με πιανει???????????????????

σημερα μεχρι στιγμης πρωινο και μια τυροπιτα, αντε να δουμε..........

----------


## dolphin_ed

Κράτα γερά device. Να θυμάσαι ότι το παραπάνω φαγητό μόνο τύψεις θα σου προσφέρει.

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

> _Originally posted by device_
> αυτα ελεγα το πρωι...
> γιατι το βραδυ ειπα να φαω το απογευματινο μου ξεκινησα με ενα τοστακι κι ενα μηλο
> 
> ...και 2ο τοστακι
> 
> ....και 3ο τοστακι
> ... και 1 πιτογυρο για βραδυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Eντάξει,ήταν κάτι παραπάνω,αλλά δεν έγινε και τεράστια ζημιά.:)

----------


## device

χτες ολα πηγαν καλα!!!

μπηκαμε στο Νοεμβρη και αισιοδοξω οτι τα Χριστουγεννα θα με βρουν διαφορετικη!
ευχαριστω για τη στηριξη δελφινακι και Κλεανθη!

Καλημερα σε ολους!!!!

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ωραία! Καλή συνέχεια device. Μακάρι μέχρι τα Χριστούγεννα να έχεις επιτύχει το στόχο σου ή τουλάχιστον να τον έχεις πλησιάσει.
Καλό μήνα σε όλους μας και σε όλους τους τομείς!

----------


## device

ειχα καιρό να γραψω, αλλα σε αντιθεση με αλλες φορες δεν ηταν οτι αμελησα τον εαυτο μου
το αντιθετο θα ελεγα!

δεν μπορω να πω οτι κανω διαιτα αλλα διατροφη, κάτι που εχω σκοπο να τηρησω μια ζωη δηλαδη. Ειχα τα πισογυρισματα μου αλλα δεν εχασα τα ματια μου απ το στοχο και ειμαι παλι εδω 1 μηνα και κατι μετά, με 1 κιλο λιγοτερο

ξερω οτι στους περισσοτερους φαινεται λιγο (αν κρινω απο τις απαραδεκτες διαιτες που προτεινουν), κι εμενα λιγο θα μου φαινοταν περυσι
αλλα δεν ειναι!
οπως και οι αλλοι ετσι κι εγω μπορει να εχανα σε 1 μηνα 4 κιλα η και παραπανω, αλλα την επομενη χρονια ειχα παραπανω κιλα και διαρκως σε καθε τετοιο κυκλο βρισκομουν με παραπανω κιλα.

Τωρα μπηκε στη διατροφη μου και μια αλλη παραμετρος: το ποσοστο λιπους!!!
αργοτερα θα πω αναλυτικα το προγραμμα που ακολουθω.

----------

